# ==> 189 EOI Invitations for November 2016 <==



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

June invitation rounds are completed and a new program year begins. This thread is for people who have already lodged an EOI for an 189 visa and hope to be invited in November 2016.



If you are waiting for state sponsorship, there are several other threads that will help you. Invitation rounds do not apply to state-sponsored visas.



Please remember that there are a LOT of occupation codes, so including details in your post or in your signature will help people give you appropriate answers. Useful details include:

your occupation codes # and name

your EOI lodgement date

your total points

Onshore/offshore



Some useful links:

189 visa criteria: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

SkillSelect page for invitation round dates and results, and occupation ceilings: SkillSelect



Good luck everyone!


----------



## akryptik (Aug 10, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> June invitation rounds are completed and a new program year begins.


What does this mean? How would this has any impact in coming rounds?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

akryptik said:


> What does this mean? How would this has any impact in coming rounds?




Since after June 2016, new fiscal year began from July 2016 and occupation ceilings were reset. This thread refers to the series of threads started afterwards.


----------



## ranagarima14 (Nov 20, 2015)

Subscribing


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

hope at-least few 60 pointers get invite for 2613 code


----------



## meetbunnny (Sep 30, 2016)

Hello Guys, my skillselect has been updated automatically on 17th October from 60 points to 65. i had apply for Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111 under 189 on 18 Aug 2016. Since it got updated on 17 Oct does it mean that i have been thrown to the pool again? Even if it got updated automatically..i am quite confused. am waiting since long


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for November 2016 &lt;==*



meetbunnny said:


> Hello Guys, my skillselect has been updated automatically on 17th October from 60 points to 65. i had apply for Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111 under 189 on 18 Aug 2016. Since it got updated on 17 Oct does it mean that i have been thrown to the pool again? Even if it got updated automatically..i am quite confused. am waiting since long




Yes. Your new Date of Effect is Oct 17. 

You can also view it on your main screen of skillselect account when you login (ignore the PDF one). 

Hope this helps.


----------



## meetbunnny (Sep 30, 2016)

thank you. so i have to wait another 2 months. is it?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for November 2016 &lt;==*



meetbunnny said:


> thank you. so i have to wait another 2 months. is it?




Not likely. See the trend of your occupation invitation here:

Link: https://goo.gl/FGXxAE

PS. Switch between the tabs.


----------



## pag (May 5, 2016)

Subscribing


----------



## enygma (Feb 1, 2015)

Subscribing...


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

meetbunnny said:


> thank you. so i have to wait another 2 months. is it?


Each skill code in 189 is a queue of queues. Think of it as boarding a budget airline. There's a queue with regular folk. A queue with people needing assistance. And a queue with people who paid for priority boarding. They board everyone from the priority queue before starting on the queue with the folk needing assistance. If a prio passenger shows up in between, everyone waits while they board. Finally, the regular folk go last. You've just moved from regular folk to the assistance queue. You might be at the back of that queue, but you're ahead of all the cattle you left behind.


----------



## PreetPreet (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi 
What was the cut off date for 261111 Business Analysts or System analysts.
Plz update.


----------



## vimal11010 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI on 24th Oct. Waiting for invitation...

189 | 2339 - Engineering - 65 Points
EA Submitted: 01/09/16 
EA Positive: 21/10/16
PTE: Competent
EOI: 24/10/16


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

Subscribing...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation Code : 261112 / Systems Analyst 
Points Break Down: 
Age : 25 
Edu : 15 
Eng : 10 (PTE L=76 R=78 S=88 W=84)
Exp : 15 
Total : 65 points (Excl State Sponsorship) 
189 EOI Lodged : 27-Sep-16 
190 EOI (NSW) Lodged : 06-Oct-16
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Satheesh (Jan 23, 2011)

*==>189 EOI Invitations for Nov 2016 round <==*

Hi ALL , 

we will start our jounery with new month (NOV ) will check our luck . 

All The Best to all

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Satheesh 

263111
60 points
EOI : 30 July 2016


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

PreetPreet said:


> Hi
> What was the cut off date for 261111 Business Analysts or System analysts.
> Plz update.


Below are the cutoff details of Oct 12, 2016 round. 26th Oct round results are yet to be published by DIBP.

Cutoff Points: 65
EOI Cutoff Date: 12-May-2016

For complete trend of your occupation, follow the link here.

_PS. Switch between the tabs of your ANZSCO Group code._

Hope this helps!


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Any guesses , what was the cut-off date for 261312? I updated the EoI on 18-Oct, however did not get invite in this round. Can i expect in next one?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

aditya_barca said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any guesses , what was the cut-off date for 261312? I updated the EoI on 18-Oct, however did not get invite in this round. Can i expect in next one?


You should get it in the next round (most probably on 9th of November, 2016).

Hope this helps!


----------



## keyshore (May 25, 2016)

After long waiting, managed to get 5 points for partner Skills and updated EOI today with 65 points, hoping to get invitation in 2nd round of November 😓

Occupation Code : 261313 Software Engineer
Points Break Down: 
Age : 25 
Edu : 15 
Eng : 10 
Exp : 10
Partner Skills: 5
Total : 65 points
189 EOI Lodged : 25-Oct-16


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

So the next round will be Nov 9th, am I right in thinking so?


----------



## Omerfs (Aug 22, 2015)

*Eng Tech*

Hi guys 

any idea if any eng tech got invitation in today round, what could be the cut off date. 

regards

Omer


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

divya_ said:


> So the next round will be Nov 9th, am I right in thinking so?


That's correct. Most likely on nov 9 or it might be on nov 16. Either 9 or 16.


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> That's correct. Most likely on nov 9 or it might be on nov 16. Either 9 or 16.


Nov 16?? Why? It was expected to be every 14 days right?


----------



## deepakjnair (Apr 3, 2016)

Subscribing to this post since i have updated my EOI and points!

Hoping that luck doesn't turn negative this time


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

Hope to see some positives for 60 pointers.. all the best guys..


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

divya_ said:


> Nov 16?? Why? It was expected to be every 14 days right?


It was my guess since we have totaly 5 Wednesday's in november ? Of those 2 would be choosen right.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Most probably (90%), next invitation round dates will be the 9th and 23rd of November 2016.


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> It was my guess since we have totaly 5 Wednesday's in november ? Of those 2 would be choosen right.


I am quite new to all these rounds concept.. I thought you would know better.. I always thought it was fortnightly.. not that it was linked to wednesdays


----------



## rahmukh (Sep 8, 2016)

fingers crossed, I'm a 65 pointer EOI 20th July 2016 189 ICT BA. Guys any thoughts if there's a chance before this year ends?


----------



## OMOB (Sep 16, 2016)

Going by the trend, most likely going to be 9th or 16th November. I just submitted my EOI so I guess I missed the 26th Oct draw 

2611...Point: 65


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

divya_ said:


> I am quite new to all these rounds concept.. I thought you would know better.. I always thought it was fortnightly.. not that it was linked to wednesdays


9th and 23rd are expected dates however we are waiting for confirmation from DIBP as well. Let's see.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

subscribing


----------



## june14ashish (Mar 24, 2016)

rahmukh said:


> fingers crossed, I'm a 65 pointer EOI 20th July 2016 189 ICT BA. Guys any thoughts if there's a chance before this year ends?


If the trend continues for BA (5-6 days ) dragging up then it's possible March end or April. I have same points with BA and EOI date 14th July. .I am hoping if any big round comes up in between that will roll over the queue significantly otherwise it's just gonna take few more months.....


----------



## mesqfel (Oct 25, 2016)

june14ashish said:


> If the trend continues for BA (5-6 days ) dragging up then it's possible March end or April. I have same points with BA and EOI date 14th July. .I am hoping if any big round comes up in between that will roll over the queue significantly otherwise it's just gonna take few more months.....


Hello there. I have a quick question.

Does ICT BA (261111) and Systems Analyts (261112) are in the same queue for invitations? In other words: Do they compete with themselves ?


----------



## june14ashish (Mar 24, 2016)

mesqfel said:


> Hello there. I have a quick question.
> 
> Does ICT BA (261111) and Systems Analyts (261112) are in the same queue for invitations? In other words: Do they compete with themselves ?


BA and SA are same . No difference .


----------



## rthapa0487 (Sep 22, 2016)

meetbunnny said:


> Hello Guys, my skillselect has been updated automatically on 17th October from 60 points to 65. i had apply for Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111 under 189 on 18 Aug 2016. Since it got updated on 17 Oct does it mean that i have been thrown to the pool again? Even if it got updated automatically..i am quite confused. am waiting since long


Hill I have one question, on your eoi does employment gap also count or not count? Although I don't know you have employment gap or not.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

*confused...*

I am a software engineer and has submitted my eoi with 60 points on feb16,2016, no invites yet. Now i have a chance to upgrade it to 65points. So my question is , now that most of the 65pointers have been cleared till 10th October, would it be a case where i submit with upgraded points (65) and they start to call 60pointers ignoring the 65 ones ?

Please reply............


----------



## oLivia0302 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi all! I'm new here.. i have just submitted my eoi. I got 65 points. Actually 5 days short to make my experience 8 years and get 70 points. Im hoping to get the invite.

Good luck to all!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

oLivia0302 said:


> Hi all! I'm new here.. i have just submitted my eoi. I got 65 points. Actually 5 days short to make my experience 8 years and get 70 points. Im hoping to get the invite.
> 
> Good luck to all!


hi olivia,

with 70 points you will receive in the next round which is most likely to be held on nov 9 or 16. all the best.

by the way, what is your occupation that you have applied ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

rthapa0487 said:


> Hill I have one question, on your eoi does employment gap also count or not count? Although I don't know you have employment gap or not.


gaps are not counted within the employment claim


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

oLivia0302 said:


> Hi all! I'm new here.. i have just submitted my eoi. I got 65 points. Actually 5 days short to make my experience 8 years and get 70 points. Im hoping to get the invite.
> 
> Good luck to all!


with 70 points you would be a top runner in any occupation code


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

abin said:


> I am a software engineer and has submitted my eoi with 60 points on feb16,2016, no invites yet. Now i have a chance to upgrade it to 65points. So my question is , now that most of the 65pointers have been cleared till 10th October, would it be a case where i submit with upgraded points (65) and they start to call 60pointers ignoring the 65 ones ?
> 
> 
> 
> Please reply............




This can never happen. Invites are systematic and the highest pointers are invited first. Just relax and go ahead with your increase in points. Good luck!


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

abin said:


> I am a software engineer and has submitted my eoi with 60 points on feb16,2016, no invites yet. Now i have a chance to upgrade it to 65points. So my question is , now that most of the 65pointers have been cleared till 10th October, would it be a case where i submit with upgraded points (65) and they start to call 60pointers ignoring the 65 ones ?
> 
> 
> 
> Please reply............



This can never happen. Invites are systematic and the highest pointers are invited first. Just relax and go ahead with your increase in points. Good luck!


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> This can never happen. Invites are systematic and the highest pointers are invited first. Just relax and go ahead with your increase in points. Good luck!


Thankyou ....but i was wondering since 60 pointers for software is lining from dec 12,2015...


----------



## oLivia0302 (Oct 19, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi olivia,
> 
> with 70 points you will receive in the next round which is most likely to be held on nov 9 or 16. all the best.
> 
> by the way, what is your occupation that you have applied ?


I am applying for software engineer.

Actually at the time of eoi submission i got 65 points. Im hoping that my work experience will increase in the coming days and i'll reach 8 years. SO my points will increase to 70. They will recalculate the points during the invitation round right?


----------



## Lockon (Sep 1, 2016)

Does anyone know the cutoff date for 2631 (Networking)? I'm going to retake PTE on 28th November to get 70 points, would I still make it in time?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

oLivia0302 said:


> I am applying for software engineer.
> 
> Actually at the time of eoi submission i got 65 points. Im hoping that my work experience will increase in the coming days and i'll reach 8 years. SO my points will increase to 70. They will recalculate the points during the invitation round right?



that's correct. your score will automatically get updated to 70 points by the system. people having 65 points are regularly receiving invites in a month or two ( approx ). with 70 points people will receive in the next immediate round. 

while submitting the eoi , did u provide an end date for your current employment or you haven't updated any end date ? please advise.


----------



## djchinzz (Jun 14, 2016)

Hello all I have also applied under Subclass 189 with 65 points for 26311 submitted my EOI 2days back. 

Lets see when i will get .. finger crossed.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

abin said:


> Thankyou ....but i was wondering since 60 pointers for software is lining from dec 12,2015...


That doesn't matter to DIBP. Eventually after 2 years EOI gets expired and deleted from the system even if not invited / contacted.


----------



## oLivia0302 (Oct 19, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> that's correct. your score will automatically get updated to 70 points by the system. people having 65 points are regularly receiving invites in a month or two ( approx ). with 70 points people will receive in the next immediate round.
> 
> while submitting the eoi , did u provide an end date for your current employment or you haven't updated any end date ? please advise.


No i did not provide the end date for my current employment. I left it blank.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

oLivia0302 said:


> No i did not provide the end date for my current employment. I left it blank.


Ok that confirms your eoi would automatically get updated to 70 pts


----------



## oLivia0302 (Oct 19, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> that's correct. your score will automatically get updated to 70 points by the system. people having 65 points are regularly receiving invites in a month or two ( approx ). with 70 points people will receive in the next immediate round.
> 
> while submitting the eoi , did u provide an end date for your current employment or you haven't updated any end date ? please advise.


No i did not specify an end date


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

oLivia0302 said:


> No i did not specify an end date


Ok that confirms your eoi would automatically get updated to 70 pts


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

Hi Guys, I have a small question. For developer programmer, software engineer and analyst programmer skillselect gives general name Application Programmers in their invitation round details. Does that mean, all three categories get invited for that particular round?


----------



## NJO (Sep 17, 2016)

"If you are waiting for state sponsorship, there are several other threads that will help you. Invitation rounds do not apply to state-sponsored visas"

Can I know which thread for 190 and 489 please

EOI 18/08/16 190 60 489 65
Management Accountant


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for November 2016 &lt;==*



NJO said:


> "If you are waiting for state sponsorship, there are several other threads that will help you. Invitation rounds do not apply to state-sponsored visas"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2016-a.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...5466-190-visa-lodge-2016-january-onwards.html


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

i have posted this already and i just wanted to reiterate for the newcomers and people who have not seen this.

i have a kind suggestion to 65 and more pointers under 189 category 261313 or in fact this may apply for people under other categories who are aware that they would receive an invite through 189 :

1. if you guys are not aware of the trend - please note that applying 65 and more for 189 would guarantee you an invitation as soon as possible ( may be a month or two approximately looking at the current trend )

2. if you guys are aware of the trend - please don't choose 190 as well when you submit your eoi because there are many people with 60 pointers who are eagerly and hopefully waiting just for 190 so if the invites for being sent to 65+5 pointers(NSW) - it may cause delays for 60 pointers(NSW) as you(65 pointers) may receive an invite from NSW sooner than you receive 189. additionally you guys(65 pointers) wait for 189 and then ultimately end up applying for 189. 

anyhow i believe that after you receive both 189 and 190 - almost everyone prefers 189 hence the 190 invite would again go back to pool. 

overall this is solely to avoid the waiting time for 60+5 pointers under 190 261313 category. 

note : this is just a humble suggestion looking at the current trend. of course decision is yours

BEFORE CHOOSING 190 PLEASE THINK THAT THERE ARE PEOPLE WHO DON’T HAVE CHOICES AND JUST DEPEND ON 190 ALONE.

your support is highly appreciated. feel free to add your thoughts. thank you.


----------



## ash1803 (Oct 29, 2016)

Dear All, 

I am new to this thread and need some valuable information from the experienced members.

In order to increase my points,I am planning to claim partner skills points. 

My wife holds an engineering degree in Electronics and Telecommunication, she graduated in 2010.

She then worked in an IT firm for 3 years as an IT programmer till 2013.

Did her MBA in Supply chain for 2 years from 2013 to 2015 and is currently working as a Supply Chain Manager. SOL does not have any skill code for Supply Chain. 

We need your guidance on the following points:

1. As she does not hold a degree in the IT field and is currently not working in IT,can we only get the 3 years work experience she has as an IT programmer positively assessed from ACS?

2. Will the gap of 3 years affect ACS assessment?

3.Is there a rule that she should be working in the nominated code for the past 12 months for me to claim partner points?

Kindly suggest the way forward.

Thanks.


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

*65 points for 261313*

Hi

I submitted my EOI on 29-OCT-2016 with 65 points and is currently in Sydney. Any idea when do we ( people with 65 points for 261313 code) expect to get the invitation. Is Nov - 2nd round possible ? Also is there any advantage when u apply from onsite. My bday is in Jan and will fall into 33 age band so can I loose 5 points due to age even when the EOI is submitted?

ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer) 
Points: 65


----------



## keyshore (May 25, 2016)

ash1803 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am new to this thread and need some valuable information from the experienced members.
> 
> ...


As I know, If engg is not from Computer science stream, 4 years experience well be deducted from total experience if applied for software side. If total exp is only 3 years, it should be difficult to get assessment. 

————————————————————————
Occupation Code : 261313 Software Engineer
Points Break Down: 
Age : 25 
Edu : 15 
Eng : 10 
Exp : 10
Partner Skills: 5
Total : 65 points
189 EOI Lodged : 25-Oct-16
————————————————————————


----------



## keyshore (May 25, 2016)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Hi
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 29-OCT-2016 with 65 points and is currently in Sydney. Any idea when do we ( people with 65 points for 261313 code) expect to get the invitation. Is Nov - 2nd round possible ? Also is there any advantage when u apply from onsite. My bday is in Jan and will fall into 33 age band so can I loose 5 points due to age even when the EOI is submitted?
> 
> ...


If current trend continues, getting invitation on November second round is sure for 65 points under 2613 category. I am also waiting for the same

————————————————————————
Occupation Code : 261313 Software Engineer
Points Break Down: 
Age : 25 
Edu : 15 
Eng : 10 
Exp : 10
Partner Skills: 5
Total : 65 points
189 EOI Lodged : 25-Oct-16
————————————————————————


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi

Can someone pls share what all are the documents require for visa filing.


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

ash1803 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am new to this thread and need some valuable information from the experienced members.
> 
> ...


ACS will need four years of IT experience since her degree is not in CS or IT. I have the same degree and same field of work. ACS cut 4 years and 3 months in my case.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moumita (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI on 12th April, 2016 with 60 points(in 189) and 65 points(in 190).
Below are the details of the nominated occupation code and other dates:
Nominated Occupation - Software Engineer (261313)
ACS received on 07/09/2015
Name of test - IELTS
Listening score - 8.0
Reading score - 8.5
Written score - 7.0
Speaking score - 8.0
Language ability - Proficient
EOI Date of Submission 12/04/2016
Applied for:
Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) 
Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190)

I am waiting for the 189 invitation for the last 6 months.

Can anyone please give me a fair idea when I can expect an invitation for 189?
How far has the invitations progressed for the 60 point holders in 189 category?

Also, I would be completing 7 years of IT exp. in Jan 2016, so can I update my points to 65 in the 189 category in SkillSelect?
I believe my EIO submit date would change then. In that case, would my application be pushed back further? What are chances of invitation then?

Replies will be highly appreciated...

Thanks,
Moumita


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

Moumita said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 12th April, 2016 with 60 points(in 189) and 65 points(in 190).
> Below are the details of the nominated occupation code and other dates:
> ...


You should update your eoi and points. You have better chance of getting ita at 65 points for 189. Presumably application programmers till eoi date 10 Oct would have been cleared in last round. You would not have to wait much with 65 points. 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moumita (Oct 22, 2016)

aditya_barca said:


> You should update your eoi and points. You have better chance of getting ita at 65 points for 189. Presumably application programmers till eoi date 10 Oct would have been cleared in last round. You would not have to wait much with 65 points.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


Thank you for your response!!
I believe until 65 pointers are cleared, 60 points won't start. Hoping for the best..
Will update my EOI with the points but that is not before Jan..


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Moumita said:


> Thank you for your response!!
> I believe until 65 pointers are cleared, 60 points won't start. Hoping for the best..
> Will update my EOI with the points but that is not before Jan..


Hi Moumita,

If you are going to have 7 years experience by Jan 2016 your eoi would automatically get updated to 65 points. You don't have to manually update it. 

By the way did you provide an end date for your current employment when you submitted your eoi ? please advise.


----------



## Moumita (Oct 22, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi Moumita,
> 
> If you are going to have 7 years experience by Jan 2016 your eoi would automatically get updated to 65 points. You don't have to manually update it.
> 
> By the way did you provide an end date for your current employment when you submitted your eoi ? please advise.


Hello Srikanth,

Thanks for replying.
No, I have not put an end date for my current employment when I had submitted my EOI.

Thanks


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Moumita said:


> Hello Srikanth,
> 
> Thanks for replying.
> No, I have not put an end date for my current employment when I had submitted my EOI.
> ...


ok , that confirms that your eoi would get automatically updated to 65 points after you complete 7 years of experience. also your eoi date would also get unaffected unless you manually update it.


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

Guys, any idea, when they update the skillselect portal with last round details?

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

*189 eoi*

Hi Folks

We(me and my husband) have applied 189 VISA on 19 Oct with a score of 60 points (including PTE competent level) and also 190 VISA. My husband had attempted the PTE again and now received Superior level (20 points more!!!:lalala
We have now updated the EOI for superior and the total is 80 points.
The date of EOI submission now shows, 30 Oct 2016.
Nominated Occupation: Software Engineer - 261313
ACS Asseseed : 05/10/2016 
Date Submitted: 18/10/2016 with 60 points
Date EOI Updated:30/10/2016
Applied for:
Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) - 80 points
Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) - 85 points

Fingers crossed for the next EOI pickup round!!:fingerscrossed: Any idea when is the next round. 

I have another question,would we have to provide all the payslips for my husbands work tenure. Also, as I am going as a dependent,should I also provide my payslips.

Good luck everyone.
SHILPA PETER


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

*189 eoi*

Hi Folks

We(me and my husband) have applied 189 VISA on 19 Oct with a score of 60 points (including PTE competent level) and also 190 VISA. My husband had attempted the PTE again and now received Superior level (20 points more!!!:lalala
We have now updated the EOI for superior and the total is 80 points.
The date of EOI submission now shows, 30 Oct 2016.
Nominated Occupation: Software Engineer - 261313
ACS Asseseed : 05/10/2016 
Date Submitted: 18/10/2016 with 60 points
Date EOI Updated:30/10/2016
Applied for:
Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) - 80 points
Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) - 85 points

Fingers crossed for the next EOI pickup round!!:fingerscrossed: Any idea when is the next round. 

I have another question,would we have to provide all the payslips for my husbands work tenure. Also, as I am going as a dependent,should I also provide my payslips.

Good luck everyone.
SHILPA PETER


----------



## Moumita (Oct 22, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> ok , that confirms that your eoi would get automatically updated to 65 points after you complete 7 years of experience. also your eoi date would also get unaffected unless you manually update it.


That was really helpful Srikanth.. Thanks!
Do you have any idea when I can expect the invitation? If its 65 in end of Jan, is there a likelihood that it would get selected in the February rounds?

Thanks


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Moumita said:


> That was really helpful Srikanth.. Thanks!
> Do you have any idea when I can expect the invitation? If its 65 in end of Jan, is there a likelihood that it would get selected in the February rounds?
> 
> Thanks


people having 65 points are regularly receiving invitations. waiting time - approximately a month or two months. considering your case, when your eoi is updated to 65 points by jan end, i believe you would receive an invite by feb or march. 

by the way, what is your points split up ? what is your points for english , experience and did you get a chance to apply for 190 ? please advise.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

aditya_barca said:


> Guys, any idea, when they update the skillselect portal with last round details?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk




Mostly after 5-7 working days of the round.


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

*Partner employement details*

Hi ppl,

I am not claiming points for my partner. My question is whether I need to submit documents regarding all his employments? Are the PCC, English certificate and medicals not sufficient?

Thanks,
Divya B.


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

SHILPA PETER said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> We(me and my husband) have applied 189 VISA on 19 Oct with a score of 60 points (including PTE competent level) and also 190 VISA. My husband had attempted the PTE again and now received Superior level (20 points more!!!:lalala
> We have now updated the EOI for superior and the total is 80 points.
> ...


Congrats! Next round is expected to be on Nov 9th, you should definitely get an invite then. I do not think you have to provide ALL the payslips, but as much as possible. 

I am not sure if your payslips are required if you are not claiming partner points.


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi Divya

Thank you so much for the information.g 
Your PTE score is amazing!!! that's crazy awesome.
Praying we all get picked in the Nov 9 slot.

Cheers
Shilpa Peter


----------



## Babu2016 (Sep 28, 2016)

Moumita said:


> That was really helpful Srikanth.. Thanks!
> Do you have any idea when I can expect the invitation? If its 65 in end of Jan, is there a likelihood that it would get selected in the February rounds?
> 
> Thanks


Is it allowed to mention the experience without putting an end date for your current employment. ACS usually provides the certificate based on current dates right? which means that you have to re apply for ACS at the time of your completion of 8 years of experience right?


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

*When?*

Hi , My EOI is dated 30th October ...with 70 points for ICT BA 189. When can i expect the invitation? 


Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)	
30/10/2016
The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 70 points


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Sudipghosh9 said:


> Hi , My EOI is dated 30th October ...with 70 points for ICT BA 189. When can i expect the invitation?
> 
> 
> Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)
> ...


You will be invited on 9 November 2016 matie.


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks mate..fingers crossed


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

*Partner Skill*

Hello Friends,

If we claim the 5 points for partner skill, do we also need to submit the partner's payslips and income tax docs when the 189 visa application is lodged? Or just the Employment reference letters, ACS assessment report and PTE results will do? My Wife's ACS assessment was done based on the employment period Dec-2008 to Dec-2013 and only last full month's (Nov-2013) pay slip is available. Also Tax documents does not show the full income as she was working part time for 1 year during this period. So does these factors can cause any risk to the 189 visa process as if I claim the 5 points for partner skill? Are they quite strict about the partner's employment verification?

Thanks in advance.

Thanks!

Sreejith


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

*No Payslips required for dependent*



divya_ said:


> Congrats! Next round is expected to be on Nov 9th, you should definitely get an invite then. I do not think you have to provide ALL the payslips, but as much as possible.
> 
> I am not sure if your payslips are required if you are not claiming partner points.




Hi All,

I have spoken to my agent and she has confirmed that there will be no requirement for Payslips and taxation documents for Dependent.

Regards
Shilpa


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

SHILPA PETER said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have spoken to my agent and she has confirmed that there will be no requirement for Payslips and taxation documents for Dependent.
> 
> ...




Also,since I'm into Human resources and my husband is applying under Software Engineer code,I wont be able to claim spouse points.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

SHILPA PETER said:


> Also,since I'm into Human resources and my husband is applying under Software Engineer code,I wont be able to claim spouse points.


Hi shilpa,

That's correct. In order to claim points for spouse, I believe the skills for spouse should be accessed in the same category that the primary applicant is being accessed.


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

sreejithkm said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> If we claim the 5 points for partner skill, do we also need to submit the partner's payslips and income tax docs when the 189 visa application is lodged? Or just the Employment reference letters, ACS assessment report and PTE results will do? My Wife's ACS assessment was done based on the employment period Dec-2008 to Dec-2013 and only last full month's (Nov-2013) pay slip is available. Also Tax documents does not show the full income as she was working part time for 1 year during this period. So does these factors can cause any risk to the 189 visa process as if I claim the 5 points for partner skill? Are they quite strict about the partner's employment verification?
> 
> ...



Hi Sreejith

I'm not an expert in this area,but I'm giving you these points based on my conversation to my agent on Spouse points and research on social media platforms.
- As your claiming points for Spouse Skills, you are liable to submit the Taxation documents/Payslips/Employment documents.
- In cases,where Payslips cannot be provided, your Taxation documents will cover for it.Here, you should be ready with all documents related to your Spouse's employment i.e, Offer Letter,Hike Letters,Relieving letter/Statement of Service.
- In extreme cases,if the case officer gets back to you for Payslips, you should be able to convince him by providing the documents mentioned in the above point.(I read this point on Australia Forum site. )
- Just remember as long as your information in genuine and you have provided the correct information on you forms and have supporting documents proving it,there is no problem.(Also read this,on Australia forum site)

All the best!!

Regards
Shilpa Peter


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi shilpa,
> 
> That's correct. In order to claim points for spouse, I believe the skills for spouse should be accessed in the same category that the primary applicant is being accessed.



Hi Srikanth

Your point is bang on!! Correct! Unless the Couple(Husband-wife/Partner) are in the same stream we cannot claim points under Spouse.

If both of us where in Software Engineer (same CODE) ,then we both require to take ACS assesment to gain points.

Once, the VISA is approved,even the spouse can choose to work. In my case, I'm going back to HR.

Regards
Shilpa Peter


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

SHILPA PETER said:


> Hi Srikanth
> 
> Your point is bang on!! Correct! Unless the Couple(Husband-wife/Partner) are in the same stream we cannot claim points under Spouse.
> 
> ...


Great. I see you have 80 points for 189. You will be definitely invited in the next round.


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Great. I see you have 80 points for 189. You will be definitely invited in the next round.



Yes,hope to get through in the next round.

"Nal Vazhththukkal" or All the best to you to too!!


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

SHILPA PETER said:


> Hi Sreejith
> 
> I'm not an expert in this area,but I'm giving you these points based on my conversation to my agent on Spouse points and research on social media platforms.
> - As your claiming points for Spouse Skills, you are liable to submit the Taxation documents/Payslips/Employment documents.
> ...



Hi Shilpa.

Thank you for the reply. 

I have wife's employment letter that states the duration, salary and the detailed roles/responsibilities. I also have her last working month's pay slip and last working year's Income tax doc. What I am lacking is the pay slips for the whole year and also the tax documents for 3 years. In my case, I've submitted the pay slips for 1 year and tax documents for 3 years. So was wondering if they expect the same for partner's case also.

Good luck for your application.

Thanks!

Sreejith


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

SHILPA PETER said:


> Hi Srikanth
> 
> Your point is bang on!! Correct! Unless the Couple(Husband-wife/Partner) are in the same stream we cannot claim points under Spouse.
> 
> ...


Oh.. I never knew that both husband and wife should be in the same category! My husband is a civil engineer, and so I can not claim points? I do not think so.. As long as the spouse's occupation is also in SOL, you can claim their points if you want.


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

divya_ said:


> Hi ppl,
> 
> I am not claiming points for my partner. My question is whether I need to submit documents regarding all his employments? Are the PCC, English certificate and medicals not sufficient?
> 
> ...


Anyone has any idea about this?


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

divya_ said:


> Anyone has any idea about this?


Hi Divya,

Not required, as you are not claiming the points for partner skills.


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

sreejithkm said:


> Hi Divya,
> 
> Not required, as you are not claiming the points for partner skills.


Not even tax forms, right? He has lived outside India for more than 10yrs now.. hence the question. Even I have lived outside India for over 9 yrs now.. so? 

Thank you,
Divya B.


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

sreejithkm said:


> Hi Shilpa.
> 
> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> ...


Hi

I think that should suffice as employment offer letter and relieving letter hold good. Additionally,a bank statement to whicg her salary gets credited can be provided for that duration.


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi Divya

We wanted to claim points under spouse,but the Consultant stated I cannot apply as I have a different field.
Having said this, I see the point you are stating regarding SOL category.I just researched on google, and understand that HR , the occupation features on the Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL), it is possible to apply for a Skilled Nominated 190 visa, a Skilled Regional Nominated 489 visa or a number of employer sponsored visa options if you have a firm offer of employment.
As we initially applied for 189 only we could not opt for Spouse. This is an eye opener now!!
These agents don't give you the entirety of the situation. I would definitely advise people to apply on their own than approach a Consultancy ,because personally its being a Hell Ride with the consultancy I am currently with.


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

divya_ said:


> Oh.. I never knew that both husband and wife should be in the same category! My husband is a civil engineer, and so I can not claim points? I do not think so.. As long as the spouse's occupation is also in SOL, you can claim their points if you want.


You are correct. It is not necessary for husband and wife to be in same professions. As long as your partner's occupation is on SOL list and have his skills validated from authorised body. You can claim the points.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aditya_barca said:


> You are correct. It is not necessary for husband and wife to be in same professions. As long as your partner's occupation is on SOL list and have his skills validated from authorised body. You can claim the points.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


thank you aditya for the confirmation


----------



## chaituku (Oct 27, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> thank you aditya for the confirmation


Please refer to below link, Both Husband and Wife should be in same occupation

www .border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

chaituku said:


> Please refer to below link, Both Husband and Wife should be in same occupation
> 
> www .border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-


hi chaituku,

i am unable to open the link.

are u referring to the link that says that husband and wife should be under same occupation ? 

example : both husband and wife should be in 261313 

please advise.


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2016-a.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...5466-190-visa-lodge-2016-january-onwards.html


Hi,

Is this is a live sheet. what are the new numbers?


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

SHILPA PETER said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> We(me and my husband) have applied 189 VISA on 19 Oct with a score of 60 points (including PTE competent level) and also 190 VISA. My husband had attempted the PTE again and now received Superior level (20 points more!!!:lalala
> We have now updated the EOI for superior and the total is 80 points.
> ...


Hi,

Can you please share the document list for visa lodging if you have it ready?
what all the documents required for filing the visa.


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

chaituku said:


> Please refer to below link, Both Husband and Wife should be in same occupation
> 
> www .border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-


All it says is "Evidence that at the time you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:
had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated occupation (which must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation)." 


Assessed in the SAME SKILLED OCCUPATION LIST.. which means.. any occupation in the same list.. 

If one is wanted in a CSOL, the others occupation should also be in CSOL, it can not be that one is in CSOL and the other is in SOL.

I hope this is clear.


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi chaituku,
> 
> i am unable to open the link.
> 
> ...


Yes, thats what he is suggesting. but please refer to my answer here.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

divya_ said:


> Yes, thats what he is suggesting. but please refer to my answer here.


cool


----------



## amitk21 (Jul 6, 2016)

divya_ said:


> Anyone has any idea about this?


if you are not claiming points then three documents you mentioned are enough.


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

*VISA documents*



ashish.saxena21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please share the document list for visa lodging if you have it ready?
> what all the documents required for filing the visa.


Hi Ashish

We are still in the EOI (Expression of Interest) stage i.e., the 2nd stage of the entire VISA application process. Once, we receive an invite from Immigration we will formally file for the VISA.

The EOI stage does not require any document submission. This is a form which is required to be filled on Skill select site,based on the ACS or 1st stage of Assesment details.

EOI form link:Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection

Meanwhile, we have been advised to gather all 
-Educational Documents, 
-Employment Offer Letters,Payslips and Taxation forms for all period of employment, 
-if married and spouse is dependent -Marriage certificate. 
-Police Clearance certificate
-Medical Clearance certificate
-Additionally, FORM 80 should be submitted for VISA stage.
This should cover all the documents required for the VISA stage. (as advised by my agent). 

Regards
Shilpa Peter


----------



## chaituku (Oct 27, 2016)

divya_ said:


> Yes, thats what he is suggesting. but please refer to my answer
> I am not able to post the URL as I am new, so I gave space " " between the URL
> 
> www .border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189
> ...


----------



## june14ashish (Mar 24, 2016)

chaituku said:


> divya_ said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, thats what he is suggesting. but please refer to my answer
> ...


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

june14ashish said:


> chaituku said:
> 
> 
> > This clearly states that partner should be in same SOL list .It's not necessary that both should have same occupation..for example ..2613 and 2611 can b considered same SOL and there can be many others in same SOL. . Hope it clears all doubts....
> ...


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> june14ashish said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. They can be on the CSOL list if they both apply for 190 and the State accepts both occupations.
> ...


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Following forum since last few days

My case details are as follows

Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
IELTS : 7+ in all ( 10 points )
ACS positive : 19/Oct/2016 ( 10 - 2 = 8 years ) ( 15 points )
Education : 15 points
Age : 30 points
EOI Submitted : 25/Oct/2016 (189: 70 points, 190: 75 points (NSW))
Invitation : Waiting


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

Another question I have is whether the results for 189 invitation round are intimated the same day.
----------------------------------------
Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
IELTS : L-8.5, R-8, S-7.5, W-7 ( 10 points )
ACS positive : 19/Oct/2016 ( 10 - 2 = 8 years ) ( 15 points )
Education : 15 points 
Age : 30 points 
EOI Submitted : 25/Oct/2016 (189: 70 points, 190 (NSW : 75)
Invitation : Waiting


----------



## june14ashish (Mar 24, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> june14ashish said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. They can be on the CSOL list if they both apply for 190 and the State accepts both occupations.
> ...


----------



## june14ashish (Mar 24, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> blackrider89 said:
> 
> 
> > ok i see two things here,
> ...


----------



## chaituku (Oct 27, 2016)

june14ashish said:


> chaituku said:
> 
> 
> > This clearly states that partner should be in same SOL list .It's not necessary that both should have same occupation..for example ..2613 and 2611 can b considered same SOL and there can be many others in same SOL. . Hope it clears all doubts....
> ...


----------



## ariin (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi guys i was invited on 26 Oct round and going to apply for visa on 15 Nov.Need help on the following points

1. What would b impact on my visa application if I resign after 15 Nov.What u guys recommend Should resign or not

2. Can medicals be done before visa applications.If yes whats the process for this

Thanks in advance



ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
ACS result positive December 2015
Points: 30 (Age)+15 (Education) +5(IT Experience)+20 (PTE) = 70
EOI : 1st August 189(60 points) and 190 (60+5 Points)
PTE : 18 Oct - L - 87, S - 84, R - 87, W - 87
EOI updated : 20th Oct (189 - 70) (190 - 75)
Invitation : 26 Oct 2016


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi guys,
If I'm claiming 5points from partner experience. What all documents should I submit?
Offer of employment
Experience letter
Referral letter from senior
Will these suffice or should I submit payslips also?..please can someone tell me the documents needed to submit for partner?

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

And also if partner has a bachelor's degree(3yrs) in computer science and has 3yrs experience in IT industry..will I able to get 5points.? 
My details are in signature.

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi

Following is my Points breakdown:
Ocupation: Ship's Engineer (231212)
Age:30
Degree: 15
English skill: 20
Experiene: 0 (26 Months)

Total: 65

I lodged my EOI today, Can anybody advice when can i expect invitation?

Regards


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

I am new to this 189 and 190 visa process for Australia.

So 2 questions here, may be silly questions, but still asking as I do not know about it:
1. First we need to submit EOI request for 189/190 - correct? Then DIBP/the corresponding state gets back to us with yes or no regarding whether we can actually submit our visa application and pay the visa fees - or - is it something like when we submit EOI initial request, then only we have to pay the visa fees?
2. As per current trend, how much time it takes these days for 189 EOI with 65 points for computer job codes, from the time of submitting the EOI request and finally getting back a go ahead for our request?

Thanks for answering the above questions.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this 189 and 190 visa process for Australia.
> 
> ...


hi misecmisc, 

1. You dont have to pay anything when you submit an eoi 

2. Having 65 points for 189 - timeline to receive an invite is approximately 1-2 months. That said, please update the sol category code that you are planning to apply ?

3. If you are having 65 points you don't have to apply for 190 because it restricts you to a single state, you would have to pay extra fees after state nomination besides visa fees. Lastly it would delay the waiting for others who are solely dependent on 190 ( this is just a suggestion to bring awareness )

Feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this 189 and 190 visa process for Australia.
> 
> ...



1. Correct and 189/190 can be done on same EOI. However, If you want to apply for multiple States then need to create a new EOI and this time you can just opt for 190 and chose the respective state you want to apply for.
2. When you say computer jobs what is the code you are under? Also you can refer to this link https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190with the code you going to apply under to see the trend.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> And also if partner has a bachelor's degree(3yrs) in computer science and has 3yrs experience in IT industry..will I able to get 5points.?
> My details are in signature.
> 
> 261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


Yes you can provided her skills and education go hand in hand and are assessed with positive outcome. Also her occupation code should be in SOL if you are going with 189.


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

chaituku said:


> divya_ said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, thats what he is suggesting. but please refer to my answer
> ...


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

aussiedream87 said:


> 1. Correct and 189/190 can be done on same EOI. However, If you want to apply for multiple States then need to create a new EOI and this time you can just opt for 190 and chose the respective state you want to apply for.
> 2. When you say computer jobs what is the code you are under? Also you can refer to this link https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190with the code you going to apply under to see the trend.


That sheet in your above URL is interesting. I just saw it. When it opened it had this line - _EOI Tracker SC189 - Australia Immigration and Expression of Interest Tracker for Visa subclass 189 _- So two questions here(may be dumb questions, but still asking, since I do not know about it):
1. What does this SC stand for in SC189?
2. If this sheet is for 189 applications, then why is there a state column in that sheet, with values of different states for different applicants? 189 visa is for all states of Australia - correct? 190 visa is for only one state of Australia, which sponsors that 190 visa - correct? Then why in that sheet, states are mentioned if that sheet is for 189 visa applicants?

Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> blackrider89 said:
> 
> 
> > ok i see two things here,
> ...


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> That sheet in your above URL is interesting. I just saw it. When it opened it had this line - _EOI Tracker SC189 - Australia Immigration and Expression of Interest Tracker for Visa subclass 189 _- So two questions here(may be dumb questions, but still asking, since I do not know about it):
> 1. What does this SC stand for in SC189?
> 2. If this sheet is for 189 applications, then why is there a state column in that sheet, with values of different states for different applicants? 189 visa is for all states of Australia - correct? 190 visa is for only one state of Australia, which sponsors that 190 visa - correct? Then why in that sheet, states are mentioned if that sheet is for 189 visa applicants?
> 
> Please clarify. Thanks.


Thats alright mate. 
1. SC189 is SubClass 189.
2. Well thanks for highlights but, for some reason it showing or it may have something behind it which I am also not sure on. But, you can use this to track 190 as there is a separate tracker to track 189.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

aussiedream87 said:


> Thats alright mate.
> 1. SC189 is SubClass 189.
> 2. Well thanks for highlights but, for some reason it showing or it may have something behind it which I am also not sure on. But, you can use this to track 190 as there is a separate tracker to track 189.


So with 189 visa - we can live and work anywhere in Australia - is it correct?
With 190 visa - we can live and work only in that state of Australia, which provided sponsorship for 190 visa - is this correct?
Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## OMOB (Sep 16, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> So with 189 visa - we can live and work anywhere in Australia - is it correct?
> With 190 visa - we can live and work only in that state of Australia, which provided sponsorship for 190 visa - is this correct?
> Please clarify. Thanks.


Correct.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> So with 189 visa - we can live and work anywhere in Australia - is it correct?
> With 190 visa - we can live and work only in that state of Australia, which provided sponsorship for 190 visa - is this correct?
> Please clarify. Thanks.


Yes!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> So with 189 visa - we can live and work anywhere in Australia - is it correct?
> With 190 visa - we can live and work only in that state of Australia, which provided sponsorship for 190 visa - is this correct?
> Please clarify. Thanks.


Yes that is true.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

aussiedream87 said:


> Yes that is true.


means my understanding about 189 visa and 190 visa, as I wrote above, both are correct? Please confirm. Thanks.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> means my understanding about 189 visa and 190 visa, as I wrote above, both are correct? Please confirm. Thanks.





> So with 189 visa - we can live and work anywhere in Australia - is it correct?
> With 190 visa - we can live and work only in that state of Australia, which provided sponsorship for 190 visa - is this correct?
> Please clarify. Thanks.


Yes 189 you can work anywhere you wish to and 190 you would be working in that state which sponsored your PR for atleast 2 years


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> means my understanding about 189 visa and 190 visa, as I wrote above, both are correct? Please confirm. Thanks.


Yes you understood correctly !


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Yes you understood correctly !


*@ksrikanthh* You haven't applied for Vic?


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi All,

A new in this forum. Have just filed EOI for 189 and 190-NSW with 70 & 75 points respectively in 261313 Category.
Have a few questions
a. As I see stats in other forums that cutoff for 189 was 65 for previous round. Does that mean that everyone who has points greater than 65 will be invited in a round where cutoff is 65.

b. For NSW-190 are there invitation rounds at specific intervals or it can be any day.

c. How much time as per the trends it would take for me to get 189 with 70 points or 190-NSW with 75 points.

My case details are as follows

Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
IELTS : 7+ in all ( 10 points )
ACS positive : 19/Oct/2016 ( 10 - 2 = 8 years ) ( 15 points )
Education : 15 points
Age : 30 points
EOI Submitted : 25/Oct/2016 (189: 70 points, 190: 75 points (NSW))
Invitation : Waiting


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> @ksrikanthh You haven't applied for Vic?


Not yet mate. I think we may have to show more funds for Victoria state sponsorship? Am i correct?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ssood143 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A new in this forum. Have just filed EOI for 189 and 190-NSW with 70 & 75 points respectively in 261313 Category.
> Have a few questions
> ...


1. Having 70 points for 189, you would be invited in the next round. 

Expected date for next round : nov 9

2. Did you submit 189 and 190 both in same eoi or two different eois?


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

I have done it through an agent and he provided me one TRN for both 189 and 190 . That means 1 EOI for both. Would that make any negative or positive impact..


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> 1. Having 70 points for 189, you would be invited in the next round.
> 
> Expected date for next round : nov 9
> 
> 2. Did you submit 189 and 190 both in same eoi or two different eois?


Submitted through an agent and he gave me one TRN for 189 and 190-NSW .. that means same eoi.. will it make any impact.. 
Also with TRN can I access the status or details of my EOI submission without the help of agent


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

keyshore said:


> After long waiting, managed to get 5 points for partner Skills and updated EOI today with 65 points, hoping to get invitation in 2nd round of November 😓
> 
> Occupation Code : 261313 Software Engineer
> Points Break Down:
> ...


Just curious - How did you get partner's points ? did she appear in IELTS/PTE ?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

One question on EOI submission request: When we submit EOI, then do we just enter our information and the system calculates the points, or do we enter the points for the various sections by ourselves? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One question on EOI submission request: When we submit EOI, then do we just enter our information and the system calculates the points, or do we enter the points for the various sections by ourselves? Any information here please. Thanks.


We enter the information and the system would calculate the points and display at the end.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ssood143 said:


> Submitted through an agent and he gave me one TRN for 189 and 190-NSW .. that means same eoi.. will it make any impact..
> Also with TRN can I access the status or details of my EOI submission without the help of agent


After an eoi is created, we would have username/id ( starts with Exxx ) and password to login to skillselect and check our eoi status and other details related to eoi. 

I am not quite sure if agents generally share them but i feel that they should. Can you check?


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One question on EOI submission request: When we submit EOI, then do we just enter our information and the system calculates the points, or do we enter the points for the various sections by ourselves? Any information here please. Thanks.


Former one...just enter ur info, system will calculate the points.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

oracle_engine said:


> Just curious - How did you get partner's points ? did she appear in IELTS/PTE ?


IELTS would not give you partner points. to claim partner points he/she should be eligible under ANZSCO Code within the same SOL or CSOL as the primary applicant and should have positive assessment received by relevant assessing authority.


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> IELTS would not give you partner points. to claim partner points he/she should be eligible under ANZSCO Code within the same SOL or CSOL as the primary applicant and should have positive assessment received by relevant assessing authority.


Ok, if it's helpful and I am not mistaken - I have read on the Aus immigration site(Border.au) that in order to claim partner's points, partner should have appeared in one of these exams and score 6 bands atleast - unless partner is educated in any English speaking country. This is in addition to the ANZSCO code eligibility and positive assessment. Worth checking, I checked it for one of my close friend's assessment.


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

oracle_engine said:


> Ok, if it's helpful and I am not mistaken - I have read on the Aus immigration site(Border.au) that in order to claim partner's points, partner should have appeared in one of these exams and score 6 bands atleast - unless partner is educated in any English speaking country. This is in addition to the ANZSCO code eligibility and positive assessment. Worth checking, I checked it for one of my close friend's assessment.



Please see the below link :

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-

_Partner skills

You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:

were under 50 years of age
had at least competent English
had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.
_


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

oracle_engine said:


> Ok, if it's helpful and I am not mistaken - I have read on the Aus immigration site(Border.au) that in order to claim partner's points, partner should have appeared in one of these exams and score 6 bands atleast - unless partner is educated in any English speaking country. This is in addition to the ANZSCO code eligibility and positive assessment. Worth checking, I checked it for one of my close friend's assessment.


Yes that would also be a requirement you are right about that. But IELTS Alone cannot get an applicant partner points.


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> After an eoi is created, we would have username/id ( starts with Exxx ) and password to login to skillselect and check our eoi status and other details related to eoi.
> 
> I am not quite sure if agents generally share them but i feel that they should. Can you check?


I will check with the agent...regarding my other question .. Does it make an impact if both 189 and 190 are filed in same eoi


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

what is the current trend guys...will be ppl in 261313 category expect to receive the invitation in November 2nd round. I submitted my EOI on 29 oct 2016.

Was there any round held on 02 nov or will it be on 09 nov 2016.


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> After an eoi is created, we would have username/id ( starts with Exxx ) and password to login to skillselect and check our eoi status and other details related to eoi.
> 
> I am not quite sure if agents generally share them but i feel that they should. Can you check?


Is there a cutoff date for each round..or all eois submitted till the round starts taking place are considered


----------



## gadhabi (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi

From what i read here and on tracker, 10th Oct was the cutoff for 2613 for 65 pointers, how many days will the cut off move ahead as per current estimates?


----------



## keyshore (May 25, 2016)

oracle_engine said:


> Just curious - How did you get partner's points ? did she appear in IELTS/PTE ?


Yup, ACS assessment is done for 261313, also she gave IELTS test and got 6 band in all streams. 

————————————————————————
Occupation Code : 261313 Software Engineer
Points Break Down: 
Age : 25 
Edu : 15 
Eng : 10 
Exp : 10
Partner Skills: 5
Total : 65 points
189 EOI Lodged : 25-Oct-16
————————————————————————


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ssood143 said:


> I will check with the agent...regarding my other question .. Does it make an impact if both 189 and 190 are filed in same eoi


nope. i don't see any impact here. 

1. if you receive 189 before 190, please choose 189 because it has wider options and benefits- you can work and live in any state in Australia, you don't have to pay additional fee for state nomination which is quoted by 190.

2. if you receive 190 before 189, wait for 189 and choose 189 because with 70 pts i am pretty sure that you would be invited for 189 in the next round which is most likely to happen on nov 9.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ssood143 said:


> Is there a cutoff date for each round..or all eois submitted till the round starts taking place are considered


yeah there are cut off dates mentioned for every round. i think the cut off date for last round was Oct 10 and the minimum points to receive an invite was 65. so i think people who applied until oct 10 were gotten invited. i am not completely sure if its oct 10 but yes a cut off date is available surely. 

feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> what is the current trend guys...will be ppl in 261313 category expect to receive the invitation in November 2nd round. I submitted my EOI on 29 oct 2016.
> 
> Was there any round held on 02 nov or will it be on 09 nov 2016.



hi ashish,

Nov 2 - no round

yes, the next round is most likely to happen on Nov 9.


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> nope. i don't see any impact here.
> 
> 1. if you receive 189 before 190, please choose 189 because it has wider options and benefits- you can work and live in any state in Australia, you don't have to pay additional fee for state nomination which is quoted by 190.
> 
> 2. if you receive 190 before 189, wait for 189 and choose 189 because with 70 pts i am pretty sure that you would be invited for 189 in the next round which is most likely to happen on nov 9.


Thanks mate for the suggestion..do they have rounds for 190 as well or invitation s are sent randomly


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> nope. i don't see any impact here.
> 
> 1. if you receive 189 before 190, please choose 189 because it has wider options and benefits- you can work and live in any state in Australia, you don't have to pay additional fee for state nomination which is quoted by 190.
> 
> 2. if you receive 190 before 189, wait for 189 and choose 189 because with 70 pts i am pretty sure that you would be invited for 189 in the next round which is most likely to happen on nov 9.


Sorry to bother with too many queries..another question...is visa processing faster in 189 or 190 and what is general time frame it takes for getting grant for both as per current trends


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ssood143 said:


> Thanks mate for the suggestion..do they have rounds for 190 as well or invitation s are sent randomly


190 - we don't have rounds.

as per the current trend, 190 invites from NSW are being sent the next/second day after every 189 round. 

example : previous 189 round was on OCT 26 and NSW 190 invites were sent on OCT 27/28.

feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ssood143 said:


> Sorry to bother with too many queries..another question...is visa processing faster in 189 or 190 and what is general time frame it takes for getting grant for both as per current trends


no worries  

with respect to visa processing - i don't much info as i have not seen/analysed/observed much on that process yet and i would request other experienced folks to share their views on your visa processing query 

but overall i have a feeling that there should not be a huge difference between 189 and 190 visa processing timeline.


----------



## vanpraustralia (Aug 22, 2016)

ssood143 said:


> Sorry to bother with too many queries..another question...is visa processing faster in 189 or 190 and what is general time frame it takes for getting grant for both as per current trends


VISA processing times are more or less same for both 189 and 190 - however getting a 190 has an additional step i.e the the 190 invite is only received post approval from the state after you provide necessary documents requested when they send a nomination for you ! 

189 pathway: EOI -->189 invite -->VISA Decision
190 pathway: EOI -->State Nomination -->State approval/190 Invite -->VISA Decision


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

vanpraustralia said:


> VISA processing times are more or less same for both 189 and 190 - however getting a 190 has an additional step i.e the the 190 invite is only received post approval from the state after you provide necessary documents requested when they send a nomination for you !
> 
> 189 pathway: EOI -->189 invite -->VISA Decision
> 190 pathway: EOI -->State Nomination -->State approval/190 Invite -->VISA Decision


good info


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

vanpraustralia said:


> VISA processing times are more or less same for both 189 and 190 - however getting a 190 has an additional step i.e the the 190 invite is only received post approval from the state after you provide necessary documents requested when they send a nomination for you !
> 
> 189 pathway: EOI -->189 invite -->VISA Decision
> 190 pathway: EOI -->State Nomination -->State approval/190 Invite -->VISA Decision


Thanks for the info...any idea on the expected time it takes for grant of visa


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> After an eoi is created, we would have username/id ( starts with Exxx ) and password to login to skillselect and check our eoi status and other details related to eoi.
> 
> I am not quite sure if agents generally share them but i feel that they should. Can you check?


No one can deny that information to you. After all it is YOUR login. They will not catch the agent if any detail is wrong..


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ssood143 said:


> Is there a cutoff date for each round..or all eois submitted till the round starts taking place are considered


See the complete trend with cutoff dates and points here:

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend

_PS. Switch between the tabs of your ANZSCO Group._


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

gadhabi said:


> Hi
> 
> From what i read here and on tracker, 10th Oct was the cutoff for 2613 for 65 pointers, how many days will the cut off move ahead as per current estimates?


It generally moves by 10 to 12 days. 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

divya_ said:


> No one can deny that information to you. After all it is YOUR login. They will not catch the agent if any detail is wrong..


absolutely makes sense. I was not aware of the steps that agents generally folllow because i applied on my own. Good to know. That said at any point of time agents shouldn't deny any info requested by people applying through them.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

ssood143 said:


> I will check with the agent...regarding my other question .. Does it make an impact if both 189 and 190 are filed in same eoi


If you receive an invitation for either 189 or 190 from your EOI, your EOI will be locked and you will not receive another invitation unless you let the first one expire after 60 days. Some applicants create a separate EOI for 189 vs. 190 so they maximize their opportunity to receive an invitation.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

oracle_engine said:


> Ok, if it's helpful and I am not mistaken - I have read on the Aus immigration site(Border.au) that in order to claim partner's points, partner should have appeared in one of these exams and score 6 bands atleast - *unless partner is educated in any English speaking country*. This is in addition to the ANZSCO code eligibility and positive assessment. Worth checking, I checked it for one of my close friend's assessment.


That's incorrect. Part of claiming partner points is having Competent English - Competent English requires the applicant to reach the required score in a recognized English test or to hold a valid passport issued by the United Kingdom, the United States of America, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland and be a citizen of that country.


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

By what time do we get to know about the confirmed date of 189 invitation round. As of now 9th Nov just seems to be speculation.. Also any update on the cut off date which was considered in 26Oct round


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> If you receive an invitation for either 189 or 190 from your EOI, your EOI will be locked and you will not receive another invitation unless you let the first one expire after 60 days. Some applicants create a separate EOI for 189 vs. 190 so they maximize their opportunity to receive an invitation.


I am a bit confused here. Do you mean invitation to apply(and not the approval)?
I read somewhere that, if I have selected both 189 and 190 options in same EOI and received 190 ITA first, my 189 EOI will still stay active. Since the invitation from state is different that invitation from DIBP. 
Please confirm. I am in same situation and do not wish to change my EoI unnecessarily as it will affect my date of EoI submission.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aditya_barca said:


> I am a bit confused here. Do you mean invitation to apply(and not the approval)?
> I read somewhere that, if I have selected both 189 and 190 options in same EOI and received 190 ITA first, my 189 EOI will still stay active. Since the invitation from state is different that invitation from DIBP.
> Please confirm. I am in same situation and do not wish to change my EoI unnecessarily as it will affect my date of EoI submission.



I see 2 things if you apply190 and 189 in same eoi : 
1. If you receive 190 before 189 and if you do not apply for 190 nomination and do not respond to 190 your eoi would be still active and you should receive 189 without hindrance provided you have the reqd points 

2. If you receive 190 before 189 and if you apply for 190 nomination and if you receive approval for 190 , thereafter your eoi would be locked and uour eoi status would change to invited and you won't receive 189

This is my understanding when we apply 189 and 190 in single/same eoi. 

Feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> I see 2 things if you apply190 and 189 in same eoi :
> 1. If you receive 190 before 189 and if you do not apply for 190 nomination and do not respond to 190 your eoi would be still active and you should receive 189 without hindrance provided you have the reqd points
> 
> 2. If you receive 190 before 189 and if you apply for 190 nomination and if you receive approval for 190 , thereafter your eoi would be locked and uour eoi status would change to invited and you won't receive 189
> ...


That makes sense. Thank you Srikanth


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi all,

Submitted EOI today(04/11/2016) with 65 points for 261311 code. Looking at coming rounds in November to pick my case.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hariyerra said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Submitted EOI today(04/11/2016) with 65 points for 261311 code. Looking at coming rounds in November to pick my case.


Welcome to IWL (Invitation Waiting List). With 65 points your invitation is on its way, coming soon


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> yeah there are cut off dates mentioned for every round. i think the cut off date for last round was Oct 10 and the minimum points to receive an invite was 65. so i think people who applied until oct 10 were gotten invited. i am not completely sure if its oct 10 but yes a cut off date is available surely.
> 
> feel free to add your thoughts


I see in another thread that one of our forum mates has submitted EOI on 21st Oct and got invited on 26th Oct invitation round. How is that possible consideing we are assuming the cut off date as 10th Oct


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ssood143 said:


> I see in another thread that one of our forum mates has submitted EOI on 21st Oct and got invited on 26th Oct invitation round. How is that possible consideing we are assuming the cut off date as 10th Oct


hi ssood143,

Do you have an idea about the user details- his/her points split up and what category he/she applied?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

One question regarding EOI submission below:
Suppose in Nov, the relevant work exp is 4 years 11 months and in Dec it becomes 5 years. So if EOI is raised in Nov, then in Dec, will there be an option to updated the Nov EOI request, or will the request get updated automatically for additional 5 points in Dec based on current date? Any information here, please. Thanks.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One question regarding EOI submission below:
> Suppose in Nov, the relevant work exp is 4 years 11 months and in Dec it becomes 5 years. So if EOI is raised in Nov, then in Dec, will there be an option to updated the Nov EOI request, or will the request get updated automatically for additional 5 points in Dec based on current date? Any information here, please. Thanks.


hi misecmisc,

after reaching 5 years skilled experience, the system would automatically add extra 5 points. there is no manual intervention required.


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi ssood143,
> 
> Do you have an idea about the user details- his/her points split up and what category he/she applied?


As far as I remember the category is 261313 with 75 points


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One question regarding EOI submission below:
> Suppose in Nov, the relevant work exp is 4 years 11 months and in Dec it becomes 5 years. So if EOI is raised in Nov, then in Dec, will there be an option to updated the Nov EOI request, or will the request get updated automatically for additional 5 points in Dec based on current date? Any information here, please. Thanks.





ksrikanthh said:


> hi misecmisc,
> 
> after reaching 5 years skilled experience, the system would automatically add extra 5 points. there is no manual intervention required.


Like @ksrikanthh said its automatic and you will also be notified on the changes. Just an FYI the EOI Date of Effect changes to the date when the points increase.


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

ssood143 said:


> I see in another thread that one of our forum mates has submitted EOI on 21st Oct and got invited on 26th Oct invitation round. How is that possible consideing we are assuming the cut off date as 10th Oct


10th Oct cut off date is for 65 pointers. Obviously anyone who has submitted with more than 65 points even at a later date will get invite. In my assumption, DIBP will update the actual details of 26 oct round on Monday, if there is tobe an invitation round on coming Wednesday.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

divya_ said:


> No one can deny that information to you. After all it is YOUR login. They will not catch the agent if any detail is wrong..



The agent had created the EOI set up for us, but made a lot of mistakes on the form. We went ahead and manually updated the form thrice for various reasons.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

SHILPA PETER said:


> The agent had created the EOI set up for us, but made a lot of mistakes on the form. We went ahead and manually updated the form thrice for various reasons.


omg ! good to hear that you corrected them and actively following up to ensure the process is smoothly done for you.


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> omg ! good to hear that you corrected them and actively following up to ensure the process is smoothly done for you.


Yes, Srikanth

Such mistakes which would definitely had our EOI details questioned viz., Employment details, Education details and others.
Hence, the second EOI for 190, we raised it and got it right the first time.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

SHILPA PETER said:


> Yes, Srikanth
> 
> Such mistakes which would definitely had our EOI details questioned viz., Employment details, Education details and others.
> Hence, the second EOI for 190, we raised it and got it right the first time.


Good


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi Sood

Priority is also assessed according to the number of points scored in the Skill Select program. The higher your skill score, the greater your chances of increasing your priority ranking – even over those who lodged their expression of interest first. What this means is that if you have a score of 70 points, you will always be given priority over applicants who have only received a score of 60 points.

Shilpa Peter


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

*Points Priority*



aditya_barca said:


> 10th Oct cut off date is for 65 pointers. Obviously anyone who has submitted with more than 65 points even at a later date will get invite. In my assumption, DIBP will update the actual details of 26 oct round on Monday, if there is tobe an invitation round on coming Wednesday.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


Hi Sood

Priority is also assessed according to the number of points scored in the Skill Select program. The higher your skill score, the greater your chances of increasing your priority ranking – even over those who lodged their expression of interest first. What this means is that if you have a score of 70 points, you will always be given priority over applicants who have only received a score of 60 points.

Shilpa Peter


----------



## zishahmur (Nov 4, 2016)

My nominated occupation is mechanical engineer completed in 1999, then I carried out PhD in Material sciences n engg from Jan 2005 to July 2008 in France, came back without defence and continued my professional relevant exp as Mechanical Engineer to date. Although in the meanwhile I went back to France for a week in Dec 2011 and defended PhD succesfully, got the degree in March 2012. I want to claim qualification points for PhD (20), and I will claim pre-PhD and post PhD work experience from July 2008 to date (8 years in my nominated occupation).

My confusion is how will i enter my PhD study dates in EOI should it be from jan 2005 to july 2008 or end date should be march 2012(date of award). Does this overlapping with my work experience raise any question in the mind of CO? or it should be fine since I was full time employed between July 2008 to March 2012. My PhD studies tenure was from jan 2005 to July 2008 only but since there is a long gap/breakage between award date of degree and finish date as a full time PhD student. I have all the docs to justify my claims.

Your kind help and opinion is required and will be highly appreciated, pl.


----------



## MG22 (Nov 5, 2016)

*Can I submit multiple EOI?*

Folks,
I am new to the forum and looking for help.

I decided to try out for immigration just last month and gt my ACS positive fr 5+ Yrs. Attempted PTE today and though shooting for 20 points but hopeful of at least 10 points.

with 10 points I am tracking 60 points for 189 and 65 for 190. Once my PTE score is out in next couple of days, I will decide if to go for 5 more points for Spouse or not.

My Question:
Can I file 2 EOI - one for 189 and 1 for 190. Is it allowed?

ANZSCO - 2613122 (Analyst Programmer)
Age: 25
Experience: 10
Qualification: 15
English: ?
Partner: 5 (if needed)


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

MG22 said:


> Folks,
> I am new to the forum and looking for help.
> 
> I decided to try out for immigration just last month and gt my ACS positive fr 5+ Yrs. Attempted PTE today and though shooting for 20 points but hopeful of at least 10 points.
> ...


welcome MG22 buddy to the group !!! 

to answer your question : yes you can submit multiple eol's. in your case, you can submit one for 189 and another eoi for 190.


----------



## MG22 (Nov 5, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> welcome MG22 buddy to the group !!!
> 
> to answer your question : yes you can submit multiple eol's. in your case, you can submit one for 189 and another eoi for 190.


Thanks Buddy


----------



## MG22 (Nov 5, 2016)

*what state to prefer for IT JObs for 190*

Little too early for this but still out of curosity.

As I will be filing for EOI 190 in next couple of days, here is doubt that I would like to clarify:

Do I choose which State / Province I am interested while filing my EOI ?
Can I choose multiple states / provinces?
Whic state / province to prefer for IT JObs (Analyst Programmer)


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

MG22 said:


> Little too early for this but still out of curosity.
> 
> As I will be filing for EOI 190 in next couple of days, here is doubt that I would like to clarify:
> 
> ...


1. yeah , you can choose a state that you are interested. there is also an option named "any" which refers to all states meaning your eoi would be published to all states however individual states generally mention that choosing their state alone would be given a better priority. 

2. you can choose either one state or any while u submit an eoi. if you are planning for 2 states ( 190 ) say for instance Victoria and NSW - i would suggest you to create 2 separate eoi's one choosing Victoria and another for NSW separately.

3. IT Jobs - 261311 - i believe NSW and Victoria are good for analyst programmers. i would also request other experienced folks to add their inputs as well.


----------



## Prof2020 (Oct 30, 2016)

SHILPA PETER said:


> Hi Sood
> 
> Priority is also assessed according to the number of points scored in the Skill Select program. The higher your skill score, the greater your chances of increasing your priority ranking – even over those who lodged their expression of interest first. What this means is that if you have a score of 70 points, you will always be given priority over applicants who have only received a score of 60 points.
> 
> Shilpa Peter


Does this apply to EOI for 190 too?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Prof2020 said:


> Does this apply to EOI for 190 too?


for 190 it depends on individual state. 

every state would have their own criteria

which state you are referring to here ? please advise.


----------



## Prof2020 (Oct 30, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> for 190 it depends on individual state.
> 
> Every state would have their own criteria
> 
> which state you are referring to here ? Please advise.


nsw


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Prof2020 said:


> nsw


ok , here is the official link from NSW portal that has listed the selection criteria for applicants :

Selecting applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## Prof2020 (Oct 30, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> ok , here is the official link from NSW portal that has listed the selection criteria for applicants :
> 
> Selecting applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales


Thank you


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

aussiedream87 said:


> Like @ksrikanthh said its automatic and you will also be notified on the changes. Just an FYI the EOI Date of Effect changes to the date when the points increase.


So does this mean that the Nov EOI request will considered as equal to Dec EOI and will be treated at equal with other applications which are submitted in Dec for EOI?

In other words, is there something like requests which are having same number for total points for the same job code, in that, the earlier submitted requests will be processed first than later submitted requests? If yes, then will the Nov req which will be updated automatically in Dec, be treated as equal to other applications which got initially submitted in Dec for EOI or will it treated as a Nov EOI application? Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## Shazaam07 (Nov 1, 2016)

*EOI with ANZSCO 261111*

hi all, 

I've just submitted my EOI on 3rd Nov for 189 with 70 points with ANZSCO 261111. What are the chances of receiving an invitation during the next round ?


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi freinds,
I am Nishish and I am planning to apply for visa 189. My nominated occupation is chemical engineer(233111). I have following queries. I will be grateful if anyone could help.
1.Are 60 pointers in my nominated occupation, chemical engineer(233111) getting invited for visa 189 and if yes, what is the time frame.
2.My skill assessment body is Engineers Australia. I have less than one year work experience in my nominated occupation. Is work experience a mandatory requirement for getting positive skill assessment form Engineers Australia. I have done my B.tech in Chemical Engineering and I am looking forward to secure 15 points for my educational qualification.Can i hope for it?
Thanks a lot. I hope anyone from you can help.

Regards
Nishish


----------



## PHANI_BADE (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi Everyone !! Would like to know when I can expect my Invitation with the below details . Am much worried as my visa gets expire on 17th NOV 2016 

ACS ASSESED : Mar -2016
AGE : 30
STUDY : 5
PROFESSIONAL YEAR : 5
AUSTRALIAN STUDY : 15
PTE : 10
LODGED EOI : 18/10/2016 with 65 points for Occupation 261313 ( SOFTWARE ENGINEER)
Waiting for the Invitation !! ?


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

Prof2020 said:


> Does this apply to EOI for 190 too?


Hi

Yes, It applies for all EOI's subclasses example: 189 and 190.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

PHANI_BADE said:


> Hi Everyone !! Would like to know when I can expect my Invitation with the below details . Am much worried as my visa gets expire on 17th NOV 2016
> 
> ACS ASSESED : Mar -2016
> AGE : 30
> ...


9th November.

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

Shazaam07 said:


> hi all,
> 
> I've just submitted my EOI on 3rd Nov for 189 with 70 points with ANZSCO 261111. What are the chances of receiving an invitation during the next round ?


First come first served
This is a fairly straightforward aspect of the Skill Select System – if two similar applications are lodged, the one that was filed first has priority. In practical terms, what this means is that if two people with similar qualifications and the same points score apply for a visa, the person who lodged their expression of interest first will be the next cab off the rank. As numbers for each allocation are limited, the priority system may mean that later applications will be pushed into the next round.

What’s the (right) point?
Priority is also assessed according to the number of points scored in the Skill Select program. The higher your skill score, the greater your chances of increasing your priority ranking – even over those who lodged their expression of interest first. What this means is that if you have a score of 70 points, you will always be given priority over applicants who have only received a score of 60 points.

Also, Occupation Ceiling level: Depends on how many invites were issued for the basket of 2611. 

OcupationID	Description OccupationCeilingValue 2016-17 
2611	ICT Business and Systems
Analysts 1482 

Having said all this,70 is a very favorable score and you can expect it in next round or by end of November (based on other scores and responses I have seen on this forum)


----------



## rohit. (Sep 10, 2016)

*when should i expect the invite*

hi people,

its been 5 months since I submitted my EOI for 189 with 60 score and now I have started to get worried.

Date of EOI : 10 July 2016
Type : 189
job Band : Developer Programmer - 261312
Points scored : 60

when should I expect the invitation to come?
I see in past few invitation rounds that the cut off for 2613 is 65. Does that mean that 60 pointers are not being sent invites at all ?

I'm completing 9 years of work ex which means I should be able to move to 5-8 years of bracket from the current 3-5 years( that's because ACS reduced extra 2 years as my majors is in a different subject) which means I should move to 65 score. Will this change happen automatically in the EOI form. If yes , will it happen on 1st dec 2016 or 12 Nov 2016?


----------



## Shazaam07 (Nov 1, 2016)

SHILPA PETER said:


> First come first served
> This is a fairly straightforward aspect of the Skill Select System – if two similar applications are lodged, the one that was filed first has priority. In practical terms, what this means is that if two people with similar qualifications and the same points score apply for a visa, the person who lodged their expression of interest first will be the next cab off the rank. As numbers for each allocation are limited, the priority system may mean that later applications will be pushed into the next round.
> 
> What’s the (right) point?
> ...


Thanks - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Any Production Engineer here?

I have 65 points for SC189. I'm expecting to be invited in the following rounds in November. What do you think guys?

I was already invited by WA last Thursday, but I'd need a job contract for one year in my occupation, which I haven't.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi,
My wife is holding bsc degree in computers and has 3yrs of IT experience . If I assess her skills with ACS will I get 5points? 
And do we require bank statement of her salary or just payslips enough?.
Please suggest.
My details
Age:30(will lose 5points in Jan 23)
Edu:15
Aus study:5
Pte:10
Experience:0
Total 60points for 261313 189visa
Eoi submitted on 23/03/2016.
190ss (60+5):05/06/2016



261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

rohit. said:


> hi people,
> 
> its been 5 months since I submitted my EOI for 189 with 60 score and now I have started to get worried.
> 
> ...


hi rohit,

1. having 60 points for eoi under 2613xx categories is quite difficult to receive an invite at least for the next 5-6 months looking at the current trend.

2. huge number of applicants with 65+ points are being added in the queue and also there is a huge backlog of 60 pointers waiting in the queue since ~jan 2016

3. if your score is updated to 65 you stand a very good chance and you would receive an invite in 1-2 months time approximately. 

4. once you enter the 5-8 years of bracket your eoi would automatically get updated to extra 5 points making it to 65 in your case. there is no manual intervention required.

5. after your eoi is updated to 65 points , i would say give 1-2 months time to receive an invite looking at the current trend.

feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## chandun (Nov 6, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi rohit,
> 
> 1. having 60 points for eoi under 2613xx categories is quite difficult to receive an invite at least for the next 5-6 months looking at the current trend.
> 
> ...



I am in the same boat waiting since July 7th, 2016 with 60 points.

Below are my details.

Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
189 EOI Date : Jul 7, 2016
Age points : 25
Edu: 15
Exp: 10
Lang: 10 (IELTS)
189 Total : 60
Invitation: waiting


Thanks,
Chandu


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

chandun said:


> I am in the same boat waiting since July 7th, 2016 with 60 points.
> 
> Below are my details.
> 
> ...



Hi Chandu

I totally agree with Srikanth, you should improve the score to push your EOI. You can retake the Language test and push forward your score.

The reason I am stating this is based on information available in the below link which has the Estimated time period (from now) until a Skill Select invite to lodge your visa.

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/Prorata2016OctD.pdf 

Regards
Shilpa Peter


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

*Estimated time period (from now) until a Skill Select invite to lodge your visa*

Hello Folks on this thread ,

I found this link which gives Estimated time period (from now) until a Skill Select invite to lodge your visa.Hope this helps.
http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/Prorata2016OctD.pdf
http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/Prorata2016OctD.pdf



Have a Happy day!!


----------



## peteranand.shah (Nov 3, 2016)

rohit. said:


> hi people,
> 
> its been 5 months since I submitted my EOI for 189 with 60 score and now I have started to get worried.
> 
> ...






rohit. said:


> hi people,
> 
> its been 5 months since I submitted my EOI for 189 with 60 score and now I have started to get worried.
> 
> ...


Hi Rohit

Here is what I think:

_when should I expect the invitation to come? _
Ans: I believe that they are clearing the 60 points backlogs now. If you check the skillselect website, you will see that in the September invitation rounds, a large number 60 pointer EOIs were invited. So, be optimistic. Can you post your points breakup too?
The October invitation numbers are not updated yet.


_I'm completing 9 years of work ex which means I should be able to move to 5-8 years of bracket from the current 3-5 years( that's because ACS reduced extra 2 years as my majors is in a different subject) which means I should move to 65 score. Will this change happen automatically in the EOI form. If yes , will it happen on 1st dec 2016 or 12 Nov 2016?_

Are you sure ACS has deducted only 2 years from your total experience? If yes, then you are already in the 5-8 years bracket, isn't it? (8+ yrs -2 = 6 years as of today)
What does your ACS assessment report say? 
You should see a statement like this, "The following employment after September 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately..........ANZSCO Code. [this is mine]"
I have a total of 10+ years of experience with B.Sc background. 
According to my ACS report, my experience is counted only after Sep 2008, i.e, from 01 Oct 2008 onwards.
Please check yours.

The EOI points get updated automatically and immediately in skillselect, I think.

Hope this helps.


Summary of my points 
Age: 30 
Education: 15 
Experience: 15
English : 20
Total: 80 points
EOI submission date: 31-Oct-2016


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

zishahmur said:


> My nominated occupation is mechanical engineer completed in 1999, then I carried out PhD in Material sciences n engg from Jan 2005 to July 2008 in France, came back without defence and continued my professional relevant exp as Mechanical Engineer to date. Although in the meanwhile I went back to France for a week in Dec 2011 and defended PhD succesfully, got the degree in March 2012. I want to claim qualification points for PhD (20), and I will claim pre-PhD and post PhD work experience from July 2008 to date (8 years in my nominated occupation).
> 
> My confusion is how will i enter my PhD study dates in EOI should it be from jan 2005 to july 2008 or end date should be march 2012(date of award). Does this overlapping with my work experience raise any question in the mind of CO? or it should be fine since I was full time employed between July 2008 to March 2012. My PhD studies tenure was from jan 2005 to July 2008 only but since there is a long gap/breakage between award date of degree and finish date as a full time PhD student. I have all the docs to justify my claims.
> 
> Your kind help and opinion is required and will be highly appreciated, pl.


Hi Zisha

That was a complicated series of points to understand,so was unable to answer your query.

However, I feel your query can be answered by using this points calculator.
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/points 

Hope this helps. Alternately, you can reach out to an agent/consultant dealing with Immigration.

Regards
Shilpa Peter


----------



## peteranand.shah (Nov 3, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi,
> My wife is holding bsc degree in computers and has 3yrs of IT experience . If I assess her skills with ACS will I get 5points?
> And do we require bank statement of her salary or just payslips enough?.
> Please suggest.
> ...



Hi Sudhir

Yes, I think you will get an additional 5 points if you get your wife's ACS assessment done. 

Why do think you will lose 5 points on age after Jan 23?
You will remain in the 25-32 yrs age bracket. You will lose 5 points only if were born on 23-Jan-1984 or earlier, i.e, if you cross 32 yrs.


Here is a summary of my points:
Age: 30 (25 -32 yrs age bracket)
Education: 15 (B.Sc - Computer Science)
Experience: 15 ( 10+ yrs total, 8+ years according to ACS report)
English: 20 ( Score 88 in PTE)


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

SHILPA PETER said:


> Hello Folks on this thread ,
> 
> I found this link which gives Estimated time period (from now) until a Skill Select invite to lodge your visa.Hope this helps.
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/Prorata2016OctD.pdf
> ...


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> good one shilpa  looks like the agents keep updating their estimates/predictions after analysing every round of invites that are being sent.


Thanks Srikanth,just doing my part.This waiting period is one helluva time!!!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

SHILPA PETER said:


> Thanks Srikanth,just doing my part.This waiting period is one helluva time!!!


true that


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

Hello 
I need to visit my family very urgently, it would be a great help if anyone could suggest.
I am current on my Student visa(Subclass 573) and my visa expires on 15th of March, 2017. i will apply for visa 189 on 15th of November( Assuming i get invite in next round). Supposedly, when i will launch my 189 visa application, automatically i will be getting bridging visa A, which should start from 16th of March,2017. Is that right?

Now, after launching my application, if i plan to visit my country on 16th of Nov,2016 and stay on vacation till December, will there be any problem coming back to Australia? Until march 2017, i will have student visa. Is that right? Please suggest.

Kind regards


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

peteranand.shah said:


> Hi Sudhir
> 
> Yes, I think you will get an additional 5 points if you get your wife's ACS assessment done.
> 
> ...


Hi peteranand. My dob is 23/Jan/1984 . So I will cross 32 by Jan 23 2017. 
One more query: Is bank statement of salary compulsory for main applicant if he has payslips?
Please advice. Thank you.


261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

*next inv round*

when is the next inv round ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

abin said:


> when is the next inv round ?


should be on nov 9.


----------



## bharat1835 (Nov 6, 2016)

*Submitted EOI on 26Oct*

Age : 30 points
ACS received on 10 Oct 2016 - 15 Points for Employment, 15 points for Education
PTE Given 15 Oct 2016 ( L: 77, R:69, S: 66, W:72) - 10 Points
EOI(189) Date Submitted 26 Oct 2016 : Total 70 points


Waiting for an Invite....


----------



## peteranand.shah (Nov 3, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi peteranand. My dob is 23/Jan/1984 . So I will cross 32 by Jan 23 2017.
> One more query: Is bank statement of salary compulsory for main applicant if he has payslips?
> Please advice. Thank you.
> 
> ...


Hi Sudhir

What I understand is that, the Payslips are required as a proof of employment. So, if you have them for all months of employment, then I don't think it is necessary to have the bank statements too. This is my understanding. 
It is always better to keep all payslips, all form 16 documents and bank statement ready.

Forum members who are in already the Visa stage right now should be able to answer this more appropriately.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

*no invitation for 60*

so there will be no invitations for 60 pointers under softwaare professionals as per the pdf shared by one of the forum mate.....really sad


----------



## peteranand.shah (Nov 3, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> should be on nov 9.


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## MG22 (Nov 5, 2016)

wow... got my PTE results just in a day. Attempted yesterday on a Sat and got results today on Sunday.

I submitted my first EOI today (190 - Victoria) for 65 points. Will be submitting 3 more EOI tonight.


----------



## Mad Pillow (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi, pal. Could you please show this PDF?


----------



## peteranand.shah (Nov 3, 2016)

SHILPA PETER said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes, It applies for all EOI's subclasses example: 189 and 190.



thank you


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

abin said:


> so there will be no invitations for 60 pointers under softwaare professionals as per the pdf shared by one of the forum mate.....really sad


Hi Abin

The post was meant only to get an estimate. Please keep in mind, this is not published by Skill Select/ DIBP ,which means it is not official. 
As it clearly states in the link:Estimated time period (from now) until a Skill Select invite to lodge your visa".

http://www.iscah.com/pro-rata-invitation-estimates-after-28th-september-round

If anything, this should help you to plan ahead and prepare for what can be expected. And measures we can take to make our goals a success.
ex: if somebody has less points, you can improve your score by either adding partner skills and gaining 5 points or giving Language test again to improve your score.

See the positive possibilities. Redirect the substantial energy of being sad and turn it into positive, effective, unstoppable determination. 
All the best !!

Regards
Shilpa


----------



## Mad Pillow (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi, everybody. 

I've just submitted my EOI with 60 points. I've got 30 for age, 15 for education and 15 for experience. If only I could get at least 7 on IELTS. I am engineering technologist. 

I wonder would I have more chances if I submit one more EOI with the state sponsorship? 

And one more think I am nervous about - I am 33 in January 2017. Will the system recalculate my points automatically like when some of you get more points for increased experience?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Mad Pillow said:


> Hi, everybody.
> 
> I've just submitted my EOI with 60 points. I've got 30 for age, 15 for education and 15 for experience. If only I could get at least 7 on IELTS. I am engineering technologist.
> 
> ...


How close are you with ielts?


----------



## che.mostafa (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone knows the invetation rounds dates of novembers?


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

Mad Pillow said:


> Hi, everybody.
> 
> I've just submitted my EOI with 60 points. I've got 30 for age, 15 for education and 15 for experience. If only I could get at least 7 on IELTS. I am engineering technologist.
> 
> ...


To your last point, yes, your points get recalculated automatically on your birthday and your Date of Effect too, I believe (double whammy).

Don't know your chances for state sponsorship but I'll definitely give IELTS or PTE-A another shot in your situation.


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

che.mostafa said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone knows the invetation rounds dates of novembers?


The dates are not out, but likely this wed(9 nov) and 23 nov.


----------



## Mad Pillow (Feb 28, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Mad Pillow said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, everybody.
> ...


6 points


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

SHILPA PETER said:


> Hi Abin
> 
> The post was meant only to get an estimate. Please keep in mind, this is not published by Skill Select/ DIBP ,which means it is not official.
> As it clearly states in the link:Estimated time period (from now) until a Skill Select invite to lodge your visa".
> ...


i second this


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

Hello 

Is Bridging visa A is automatically issued after lodging visa application for subclass 189?


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

Mad Pillow said:


> 6 points


I would give PTE-A and/or IELTS another try if possible.

2339 is not coming down from 65 in 189 anytime soon.
And imho, it's pretty tough hoping to get a 190 sponsorship within these 2 months, best to try to get an extra 10-20 points from english, you'll feel a lot better after that.


----------



## running_whipstitch (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello

Is it possible to get an invitation on wednesday?

EOI: 60 points
Date applied: 28/10/2016
Code: 254418 (registered nurse)

Thanks!


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi guys..
Query: while submitting documents for 189/190visa..is it mandatory to submit form 16 even though we have payslips?. Please advice.

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

running_whipstitch said:


> Hello
> 
> Is it possible to get an invitation on wednesday?
> 
> ...


Quite possible. There isn't much of a queue for non-prorata occupations. But we have no idea how many they are inviting this month.


----------



## saatheesh (Aug 17, 2016)

hi.. 
i have a doubt..

edu - 15 pts
age - 30 pts
exp - 15 pts
pte - competent
TRA - 312312 positive on nov 4th 2016

EOI - 60pts 189 visa submitted on 4th nov
code - 312312 Electrical Engineering Technician

my wife is B.Tech Information Technology graduate .Working as Computer Networks Engineer since june 2013. Ielts - 6 in each. ACS came negative, suggesting her role as System Administrator.

Is 60 pts is enough to get invitation sooner?
Or shall i again reapply for acs with updated roles and responsibilities to claim extra 5pts?


----------



## running_whipstitch (Nov 4, 2016)

azerty said:


> Quite possible. There isn't much of a queue for non-prorata occupations. But we have no idea how many they are inviting this month.


thanks azerty


----------



## bharat1835 (Nov 6, 2016)

Mad Pillow said:


> Hi, everybody.
> 
> I've just submitted my EOI with 60 points. I've got 30 for age, 15 for education and 15 for experience. If only I could get at least 7 on IELTS. I am engineering technologist.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

As far as I understand the process, you will surely loose 5 points on your birthday and with 60 points there is a very slim chance of getting an invite before January.

Best thing that I can suggest you is try and get 7 points in IELTS or PTE-A and once u get it just update the EOI.

Regarding state sponsorship(Visa sub class 190) yes you will get 5 extra points(state sponsorship). 

Thanks and Regards,
Bharat


----------



## bharat1835 (Nov 6, 2016)

*Try PTE-A again*



saatheesh said:


> hi..
> i have a doubt..
> 
> edu - 15 pts
> ...


Hi Satheesh,

60 points are enough to get an invite but not sooner for sure because there is always a big queue ahead.

I would suggest go for PTE-A once again because it is cheaper than ACS( ACS costs around 25K and PTE-A is 11K in India) also you will get your results in max 5 days. And PTE-A will give you 10 points which will increase the probability of getting an invite in 2 weeks.

Thanks,
Bharat


----------



## frozebud (Nov 7, 2016)

*Hoping*

Submitted EOI 5 Nov 16
Visa 189
#263111
ACS assesed with 8+ years exp
PTE 65+ all bands
Age 35

Points = 60

I hope we will get an invite early next year.


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

Friends,

I have received positive ACS result for my wife today (category 261111). I am now eligible for the partner skill points and have updated 189 EOI with total points 70. I believe I can expect the 189 invite in next round.

Meanwhile, my 190 nomination is due on 10-Nov and wanted to withdraw the same so that it can be used for others, if possible. So it is possible to withdraw the 190 invite? Or I just need to wait for it to expire?

Please let me know...

-----------------------------------------------------
Category : 261112 (Systems Analyst)
Experience : 15 points (8.9 years as assessed by ACS)
PTE-A : 10 points (L:76, R:78, S:88, W:84)
Education : 15 points 
Age : 25 points 
189 EOI Submitted : 27-Sep-16 (65)
190/NSW EOI Submitted : 06-Oct-16 (65+5)
Invited for Nomination : 27-Oct-16 
189 EOI Updated : 07-Nov-16 (70)
-----------------------------------------------------


Thanks!

Sreejith


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

*Form 16 and Payslips.*



suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi guys..
> Query: while submitting documents for 189/190visa..is it mandatory to submit form 16 even though we have payslips?. Please advice.
> 
> 261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016





Hi Sudhir

We require to produce Tax forms -Form 16 and Payslips for VISA submission. 
-In absence of Payslips, we can submit the Bank statement for that particular period /quarter. 
-Form 16 benefits us in giving our proof of income in absence of Payslip.

For example,you will submit,tax return documents for all work periods plus all the salary slips you could find. No bank statements, though. One of the three should usually do but a mix is perfect if you can't cover all work periods with one type of evidence only (for example because you got paid in cash at some job or because your income was below the tax threshold). 
Basically you need to prove that you were actually paid for the work. So usually people submit as much as possible to validate the claim.But it is upto CO to request for further proofs and varies from case to case!!

Hope this helps!


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

That's really great news on the ACS result. All the best for the next round.

*
Withdrawing an EOI*
You can withdraw your EOI at any time by accessing your SkillSelect account and selecting the option “Withdraw EOI”. If you withdraw your EOI it will
be permanently removed from SkillSelect.


----------



## gadhabi (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi
What are the indications of the invite round happening on 9th?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

saatheesh said:


> hi..
> i have a doubt..
> 
> edu - 15 pts
> ...



Hi Satheesh

While you can always opt for Reapplying ACS and get the extra points, there is a second option of writing a Language test (IELTS/PTE) again and improve the score by 10 points or more based on your peformance. That should also help!

Regards
Shilpa Peter


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

SHILPA PETER said:


> That's really great news on the ACS result. All the best for the next round.
> 
> *
> Withdrawing an EOI*
> ...


Thank you, Shilpa.

Is the withdrawal still possible after the invite for nomination is sent?


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

sreejithkm said:


> Thank you, Shilpa.
> 
> Is the withdrawal still possible after the invite for nomination is sent?


Hi Sreejith

I could not really find out much about this.

After you receive an invitation, your EOI will be suspended automatically, so that it is not considered in subsequent invitation rounds, and is not available to employers searching for skilled workers. The EOI remains suspended until you lodge a visa application and the outcome of that application is determined, or if 60 days passes and you have not lodged a visa application. During this suspension you cannot update your EOI answers or change the types of visas you have applied for, but you can view your EOI and correspondence.

Alternately,you can write https://www.facebook.com/DIBPAustralia/?fref=nf ; they will always respond back within a day on queries. Perhaps they can state.

Try searching within the other threads on this forum as well.


----------



## oLivia0302 (Oct 19, 2016)

*Next Invitation Round*

Hi, what are the chances of next invitation round happening on the 9th? Thanks


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

oLivia0302 said:


> Hi, what are the chances of next invitation round happening on the 9th? Thanks


My guess : 100%


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> My guess : 100%



I really hope it will be on the 9th. 
Last I checked with DIBP on their facebook page ,they said they "There are no indicative or confirmed dates as yet for the next invitation round/s for the Subclass 189 & 190 visas.":drama::smash:
https://www.facebook.com/DIBPAustra...otif_t=feed_comment&notif_id=1478491916563474
I guess they should do one round this week,so fingers crossed.Hope for the best to everyone!!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

SHILPA PETER said:


> I really hope it will be on the 9th.
> Last I checked with DIBP on their facebook page ,they said they "There are no indicative or confirmed dates as yet for the next invitation round/s for the Subclass 189 & 190 visas.":drama::smash:
> https://www.facebook.com/DIBPAustra...otif_t=feed_comment&notif_id=1478491916563474
> I guess they should do one round this week,so fingers crossed.Hope for the best to everyone!!


Its going to be held on 9 Nov n your going to get your invitation as well.. all the best!


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

SHILPA PETER said:


> I really hope it will be on the 9th.
> Last I checked with DIBP on their facebook page ,they said they "There are no indicative or confirmed dates as yet for the next invitation round/s for the Subclass 189 & 190 visas.":drama::smash:
> https://www.facebook.com/DIBPAustra...otif_t=feed_comment&notif_id=1478491916563474
> I guess they should do one round this week,so fingers crossed.Hope for the best to everyone!!


Saw yout time stamp...How did you get 80 points???Do you have alot of experience?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

mnmedipa said:


> Saw yout time stamp...How did you get 80 points???Do you have alot of experience?


my guess:
Age: 30
Edu: 15
PTE: 20
Exp: 10
Partner points: 05


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> my guess:
> Age: 30
> Edu: 15
> PTE: 20
> ...


Must be 85 is exceptionally high 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

mnmedipa said:


> Must be 85 is exceptionally high
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


yeah , this is the first time i see an user with 80/85 points. this is rare


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

Per trend the next round is tomorrow evening (1930 IST) i.e. 0000 Brisbane time

All the best to aspirants...

Good luck !


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Per trend the next round is tomorrow evening (1930 IST) i.e. 0000 Brisbane time
> 
> All the best to aspirants...
> 
> Good luck !


Hope thats true, usually they update previous rounds details before next one happens. Dont see any details of 26th Oct round yet.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

mnmedipa said:


> Must be 85 is exceptionally high
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


Having to see them is quite rare. If you have them there is not more than awesome than those points


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Having to see them is quite rare. If you have them there is not more than awesome than those points


awesomeness level - 100 %


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

aditya_barca said:


> Hope thats true, usually they update previous rounds details before next one happens. Dont see any details of 26th Oct round yet.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


Website update takes a while. Round is ON most probably ....

after ~ 21 hours...


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> yeah , this is the first time i see an user with 80/85 points. this is rare


If I'd applied 10 years back I would have been on 80. Hell, if I'd applied 2 years back I'd be on 75.


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Its going to be held on 9 Nov n your going to get your invitation as well.. all the best!



Thank you @Aussiedream87!!Hope your VISA process will be super success!!


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

mnmedipa said:


> Saw yout time stamp...How did you get 80 points???Do you have alot of experience?


Heylo

The points are really a hard work on my husband's behalf. As,I've earlier stated in this thread,my husband who is a Software Engineer ,is the main applicant.He had given the PTE exam. I will be going as a dependent;as Human Resources domain is not recognised under Skilled Select ceilings,nor do we fall under similar skilled category to gain Spouse points. Eventually both of us will work there!!

Breakdown of points
Age: 30 points
Education:15 points
Experience:15 (for 8+ years{10 years in total,ACS cut off 2 years})
PTE: 20 points


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Its ON tonight*

The round is ON tonight fingers crossed and good luck to everyone! God Speed

189 Visa applied
Points -70
Date of Effect : 30th Oct 2016
Awaiting Invitation
ICT BA


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

FFacs said:


> If I'd applied 10 years back I would have been on 80. Hell, if I'd applied 2 years back I'd be on 75.


i concur


----------



## oLivia0302 (Oct 19, 2016)

Sudipghosh9 said:


> The round is ON tonight fingers crossed and good luck to everyone! God Speed
> 
> 189 Visa applied
> Points -70
> ...


Confirmed? All the best to us!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

good day folks ! 

all the very best to everyone who are going to receive invites today assuming that the 189 round is going to kick off today


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

I believe so unless something goes wrong drastically...good luck olivia! 

Count down to 11 hrs more!


----------



## gadhabi (Nov 3, 2016)

All the best to all wait list applicants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

All the best to everyone expecting invite.

@skillselect - pour out the Diwali gifts

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

Sudipghosh9 said:


> The round is ON tonight fingers crossed and good luck to everyone! God Speed
> 
> 189 Visa applied
> Points -70
> ...


..............................................................................................

Is it!! Has the skillselect site updated the current invitation round? Anyways, they have still not updated the last september details so,I guess there is no point looking at the DIBP page for the current round notification. 

Looking forward for the invite.! Wowy..:fingerscrossed: :clock::amen: 
I wonder once the EOI's have been picked, how much time it takes for us to receive notification? :spy:

Good wishes to everyone. Here's hoping all the pointers get picked, from 60's to 80's, whoever has been waiting for a really long time get picked.


Regards
Shilpa Peter


----------



## gadhabi (Nov 3, 2016)

Invites emails take some time to reach inbox but status is updated on skill select website eoi portal is what I read on the forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

SHILPA PETER said:


> ..............................................................................................
> 
> Is it!! Has the skillselect site updated the current invitation round? Anyways, they have still not updated the last september details so,I guess there is no point looking at the DIBP page for the current round notification.
> 
> ...


status in skillselect will change from SUBMITTED to INVITED

email will pop up in some time


----------



## rmg123 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Invite starts on 8th ?*

Hi All,

Why are most of you saying "Today"? It is the 8th (even in Australia).
I am assuming if a round takes place on 9th, does it start punching invites sharp midnight Aus time (which?). I thought its still 24 hours + to go but this forum has made me restless


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

My Dear Friend, its 4 PM now here in Sydney (8th) and hence it is 8 more hours to 12 AM (9th) when the invites will be started to be sent out (Auto job).


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Ist*



SHILPA PETER said:


> ..............................................................................................
> 
> Is it!! Has the skillselect site updated the current invitation round? Anyways, they have still not updated the last september details so,I guess there is no point looking at the DIBP page for the current round notification.
> 
> ...


Dear Shipa,

DIBP website works on Indian Standard Time which is always 1 month behind schedule hence no point looking at it. Invite is always on 1st and 3rd Wednesday of the month.Hence tonights the night (in sydney) or day anywhere else when its gonna roll!

Sudip:tea:


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

SHILPA PETER said:


> ..............................................................................................
> 
> Is it!! Has the skillselect site updated the current invitation round? Anyways, they have still not updated the last september details so,I guess there is no point looking at the DIBP page for the current round notification.
> 
> ...


The email will be send to you between 06:30PM - 7PM IST today. Sometimes it might delay nut, it will reach your inbox in the 30 min time frame. Ideally these 189 rounds are for brief period of 30 minutes tops. You will see the status from submitted to INVITED and invitation linkto lodge your visa in skillselect.

All the best!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Good luck to all who are waiting! Dont forget to add/update your details!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sudipghosh9 said:


> Dear Shipa,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It changes sometimes, used to be on fridays. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

rmg123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Why are most of you saying "Today"? It is the 8th (even in Australia).
> I am assuming if a round takes place on 9th, does it start punching invites sharp midnight Aus time (which?). I thought its still 24 hours + to go but this forum has made me restless


It will start @ 6:30 IST tonight


----------



## MG22 (Nov 5, 2016)

Could be a lame question but I guess it will help my curiosity:

I have got 60 points for 189 and also filed separate EOI for NSW & VIC. I know there are hardly any chance for 189 soon. I am attempting one more PTE to make it to 70 point

How does 190 Nomination work. Does it follow any periodic schedule or states randomly keep inviting based on their points / criteria.


----------



## jkothap (Feb 4, 2016)

My EOI is as per below. Last round missed by 1 day I guess. 
Hopefully will get it in today's round. 
261313 software engineer
Points: 65 (age 30, edu 15, exp 10, pte 10)
EOI : 11-oct-2016


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

MG22 said:


> Could be a lame question but I guess it will help my curiosity:
> 
> I have got 60 points for 189 and also filed separate EOI for NSW & VIC. I know there are hardly any chance for 189 soon. I am attempting one more PTE to make it to 70 point
> 
> How does 190 Nomination work. Does it follow any periodic schedule or states randomly keep inviting based on their points / criteria.


It is done ramdomly

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

jkothap said:


> My EOI is as per below. Last round missed by 1 day I guess.
> Hopefully will get it in today's round.
> 261313 software engineer
> Points: 65 (age 30, edu 15, exp 10, pte 10)
> EOI : 11-oct-2016


All the best... You should get it today

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkothap (Feb 4, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> All the best... You should get it today
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk




Thank you


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> The email will be send to you between 06:30PM - 7PM IST today. Sometimes it might delay nut, it will reach your inbox in the 30 min time frame. Ideally these 189 rounds are for brief period of 30 minutes tops. You will see the status from submitted to INVITED and invitation linkto lodge your visa in skillselect.
> 
> All the best!



Thanks for the update.


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

Sudipghosh9 said:


> Dear Shipa,
> 
> DIBP website works on Indian Standard Time which is always 1 month behind schedule hence no point looking at it. Invite is always on 1st and 3rd Wednesday of the month.Hence tonights the night (in sydney) or day anywhere else when its gonna roll!
> 
> Sudip:tea:



Thanks for the info.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## gadhabi (Nov 3, 2016)

My eoi was submitted on 16th Oct for 261313 with 65 points. Would cut off date move ahead of 16th?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

You will get it buddy


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gadhabi said:


> My eoi was submitted on 16th Oct for 261313 with 65 points. Would cut off date move ahead of 16th?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hm... you should get an invite this round.


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

Submitted EOI on 25th October with 70 points but didnt get picked up in 26th Oct round. I wish i get picked up today..


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

Updated 189 EOI yesterday (07-Nov) to include the 5 points for partner skill. That makes the total points 70 (261112 category). Hope I am on time for the invite in next round (today?). Fingers crossed!


----------



## gadhabi (Nov 3, 2016)

sreejithkm said:


> Updated 189 EOI yesterday (07-Nov) to include the 5 points for partner skill. That makes the total points 70 (261112 category). Hope I am on time for the invite in next round (today?). Fingers crossed!




Lucky! My partners acs is still stuck on 4a...

When had you applied for acs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gadhabi said:


> Lucky! My partners acs is still stuck on 4a...
> 
> When had you applied for acs?
> 
> ...



How long have it been in this stage?


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

gadhabi said:


> Lucky! My partners acs is still stuck on 4a...
> 
> When had you applied for acs?
> 
> ...



ACS submitted on 26-Oct and result was out on 07-Oct. Category is 261111. It was a straight fwd application with BTech in Computer Science and 5+ years of relevant experience in Singapore. So I guess it helped for a quick result.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sreejithkm said:


> ACS submitted on 26-Oct and result was out on 07-Oct. Category is 261111. It was a straight fwd application with BTech in Computer Science and 5+ years of relevant experience in Singapore. So I guess it helped for a quick result.


Well, usually ACS guys are quick.


----------



## gadhabi (Nov 3, 2016)

sreejithkm said:


> ACS submitted on 26-Oct and result was out on 07-Oct. Category is 261111. It was a straight fwd application with BTech in Computer Science and 5+ years of relevant experience in Singapore. So I guess it helped for a quick result.




I submitted on 30th :'(

So I need to wait 3 more days I guess...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karan27 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I am on this awesome forum from long time, however I rarely post anything but keenly observe all the posts here. One thing I would like to bring in everyone's notice(especially for 60 pointers under 2613 visa category 189):
Last year also people having 60 points were waiting from long time for invite but I remember suddenly DIBP started clearing all the back log from the month of January 2016 (2nd round of Jan precisely). They have cleared it up to 15 Dec 2015 I guess. Then, new financial year started and again there are people waiting from long time having 60 points. As per my understanding, DIBP don't clear backlog until half of the financial year ends. So my gut feeling says, again this year in Jan or Feb , DIBP will start clearing backlog like last year. 
P.S: I am also one having 60 points


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

karan27 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am on this awesome forum from long time, however I rarely post anything but keenly observe all the posts here. One thing I would like to bring in everyone's notice(especially for 60 pointers under 2613 visa category 189):
> Last year also people having 60 points were waiting from long time for invite but I remember suddenly DIBP started clearing all the back log from the month of January 2016 (2nd round of Jan precisely). They have cleared it up to 15 Dec 2015 I guess. Then, new financial year started and again there are people waiting from long time having 60 points. As per my understanding, DIBP don't clear backlog until half of the financial year ends. So my gut feeling says, again this year in Jan or Feb , DIBP will start clearing backlog like last year.
> P.S: I am also one having 60 points


If its true, then I am very happy.. Lets cross our fingers to look forward for +ve results .


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Question*

Hi Everyone,

i have a quick q and hoping someone could reply please. In terms of docs that needs to be attached post invitation, my understanding is below.

Educational certificates, birth, marriage etc needs to certified
However, ACS, PTE , PCC . Payslips , Bank statements can be uploaded as their original color scan...? Can someone guide please?:frusty:


----------



## OMOB (Sep 16, 2016)

Sudipghosh9 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> i have a quick q and hoping someone could reply please. In terms of docs that needs to be attached post invitation, my understanding is below.
> 
> ...


Hello

I think you should check other threads. Please check, that thread is strictly for applicants lodging application

189/190 gang thread


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

It seems that there weren't no invitations todays. Am I right? let's see tomorrow.

By the way, any production engineer around? As many in my occupation with 60 points were invited, I believe I have good chances in the next round. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Hours*



lucas.wszolek said:


> It seems that there weren't no invitations todays. Am I right? let's see tomorrow.
> 
> By the way, any production engineer around? As many in my occupation with 60 points were invited, I believe I have good chances in the next round. :fingerscrossed:


Still 3.5 hours left..?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Sudipghosh9 said:


> Still 3.5 hours left..?


Yea it's going to kick off at 6 30 pm ist !!!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

karan27 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am on this awesome forum from long time, however I rarely post anything but keenly observe all the posts here. One thing I would like to bring in everyone's notice(especially for 60 pointers under 2613 visa category 189):
> Last year also people having 60 points were waiting from long time for invite but I remember suddenly DIBP started clearing all the back log from the month of January 2016 (2nd round of Jan precisely). They have cleared it up to 15 Dec 2015 I guess. Then, new financial year started and again there are people waiting from long time having 60 points. As per my understanding, DIBP don't clear backlog until half of the financial year ends. So my gut feeling says, again this year in Jan or Feb , DIBP will start clearing backlog like last year.
> P.S: I am also one having 60 points


hi karan,

Have you been tracking invitation rounds since the beginning of previous programme year (~july 2015 ) ? 

If your answer is yes - i wanted to check if you could notice any difference in the number of eois with 65 and more pointers in 2015 vs 2016 for 2613xx.

please advise.


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

2 hrs 15 mins now..tick tock tick tock


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

karan27 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am on this awesome forum from long time, however I rarely post anything but keenly observe all the posts here. One thing I would like to bring in everyone's notice(especially for 60 pointers under 2613 visa category 189):
> Last year also people having 60 points were waiting from long time for invite but I remember suddenly DIBP started clearing all the back log from the month of January 2016 (2nd round of Jan precisely). They have cleared it up to 15 Dec 2015 I guess. Then, new financial year started and again there are people waiting from long time having 60 points. As per my understanding, DIBP don't clear backlog until half of the financial year ends. So my gut feeling says, again this year in Jan or Feb , DIBP will start clearing backlog like last year.
> P.S: I am also one having 60 points


Many will praise of this comes true

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Sudipghosh9 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> i have a quick q and hoping someone could reply please. In terms of docs that needs to be attached post invitation, my understanding is below.
> 
> ...


Pte score to be sent to DIBP via Pearson account

Rest all good in color scan

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## taga (Mar 9, 2016)

karan27 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am on this awesome forum from long time, however I rarely post anything but keenly observe all the posts here. One thing I would like to bring in everyone's notice(especially for 60 pointers under 2613 visa category 189):
> Last year also people having 60 points were waiting from long time for invite but I remember suddenly DIBP started clearing all the back log from the month of January 2016 (2nd round of Jan precisely). They have cleared it up to 15 Dec 2015 I guess. Then, new financial year started and again there are people waiting from long time having 60 points. As per my understanding, DIBP don't clear backlog until half of the financial year ends. So my gut feeling says, again this year in Jan or Feb , DIBP will start clearing backlog like last year.
> P.S: I am also one having 60 points


Last year, assuming they had sent invitations evenly (~223 per round) after Jan 2016 1st round, they should have had sent ~2900 invitations where the actual number was 2966. So we can assume that last year they sent invitations evenly till the Jan 2016 1st round. Then in Jan 2016 2nd and the following two Feb rounds they had sent total 1578 (658 + 580 + 340) invitations just for 2613. This had cleared 169 days of 60 pointers (26-Jun-2015 to 12-Dec-2015) but they had only 820 invitations left for the remaining 8 rounds resulting a 65 pointer queue.

This year, DIBP already sent more invitations than they should have sent. By the end of Oct 2016 they have sent 2500 invitations where they should have sent less than 1900. So I do not expect a second invitation burst for the rest of this year because we already had it. Even, IMHO, it would be a miracle if a single 60 pointer gets 189 invitation under 2613 category ever.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Pte score to be sent to DIBP via Pearson account
> 
> Rest all good in color scan
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Hi
For how many months bank statements are required? What will happen if I don't have bank statement ? Only payslips are not good enough??

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi
> For how many months bank statements are required? What will happen if I don't have bank statement ? Only payslips are not good enough??
> 
> 261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


Give payslips - joining month, last month and for intermittent years - four for each year
Give bank statement for months for which you are giving salary slip.
Just take print of entry which indicates SALARY CREDITED

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi
> For how many months bank statements are required? What will happen if I don't have bank statement ? Only payslips are not good enough??
> 
> 261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


are you claiming job exp? 

Usually, you need 2 sources, one can be tax docs, second can be payslips, third can be bank statements - pick any two.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> are you claiming job exp?
> 
> Usually, you need 2 sources, one can be tax docs, second can be payslips, third can be bank statements - pick any two.


Yes I understood. But as far as I know. Bank statement and tax documents are not mandatory. Submitting only payslips will have any problem? What happens if I only have last 3-4 months bank statement?

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> are you claiming job exp?
> 
> Usually, you need 2 sources, one can be tax docs, second can be payslips, third can be bank statements - pick any two.


My question is ..will my visa application be rejected if I don't provide bank statement and tax documents???

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

suppala.sudhir said:


> My question is ..will my visa application be rejected if I don't provide bank statement and tax documents???
> 
> 261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


Just curious - you got paid in cash?? 

Bank statement and tax documents are supporting document to support your employment.

Last year many persons got call from ahc and were asked to provide these things.

But I feel DIBP wont just reject your visa application if you fail to provide these third party documents

you can submit form 26as if your employer has deducted tds and submitted to govt, this will also work

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Countdown*

1.5 hrs to go...:thumb:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

suppala.sudhir said:


> My question is ..will my visa application be rejected if I don't provide bank statement and tax documents???
> 
> 261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


It won't, however, CO may contact you and ask to submit additional evidence. 

May or May or not.


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

Subscribe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1317842 (Sep 21, 2016)

anyone knows when is the next round in nov 2016


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

Sudipghosh9 said:


> 1.5 hrs to go...:thumb:


It's like a New Year countdown,wen you post the "hrs to go"!!ray2::ranger:

Perfectly voiced my opinion!!


----------



## 1317842 (Sep 21, 2016)

SHILPA PETER said:


> It's like a New Year countdown,wen you post the "hrs to go"!!ray2::ranger:
> 
> Perfectly voiced my opinion!!


hey do you know when is the next round in nov 2016


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

SHILPA PETER said:


> It's like a New Year countdown,wen you post the "hrs to go"!!ray2::ranger:
> 
> Perfectly voiced my opinion!!


With 80 points, There is no need to pray  Just chill and have a drink


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

55 mins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

navjotbrar said:


> hey do you know when is the next round in nov 2016


Next round is after 52 mints


----------



## abhilashasachdeva (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi,

Is DIBP result out for 26th Oct round for cut off. Please share the link.

Regards,
Abhilasha


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

abhilashasachdeva said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is DIBP result out for 26th Oct round for cut off. Please share the link.
> 
> ...


26th October round yet to be published

but here is result for 12th october round 

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-october-2016-round-results.aspx


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

navjotbrar said:


> anyone knows when is the next round in nov 2016


in 24mins from NOW.


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

navjotbrar said:


> hey do you know when is the next round in nov 2016



Hi Navjot,

As per previous Invite round dates trend on skill select, the invites are happening every alternate Wednesday of the month.
so,if the latest Invite round happens on 9th November(Australia time) {another 20 more minutes for the clock to tick 9th NOV is Aussie clock} then the next round will be around *23rd November.*

Regards
Shilpa


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

abhilashasachdeva said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is DIBP result out for 26th Oct round for cut off. Please share the link.
> 
> ...


Its not updated as of now. You can refer to this one: SkillSelect


----------



## James Yoo (Nov 8, 2016)

*Accounting*

Hi my EOI effective date was on the 6th of Oct with 70pts.

What my chance of getting 189 invitation?


Accounting General it is


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

4 more mins to go, all the best to 65 pointers


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

SHILPA PETER said:


> Hi Navjot,
> 
> As per previous Invite round dates trend on skill select, the invites are happening every alternate Wednesday of the month.
> so,if the latest Invite round happens on 9th November(Australia time) {another 20 more minutes for the clock to tick 9th NOV is Aussie clock} then the next round will be around 23rd November.
> ...


1 min to go ! All.the best everyone


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## praveendas (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi Hari - its at 7:30pm IST time right? We still have an hour to go.

God! Reminds me of the VTU results , how Nostalgic?!

Hoping for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

praveendas said:


> Hi Hari - its at 7:30pm IST time right? We still have an hour to go.
> 
> God! Reminds me of the VTU results , how Nostalgic?!
> 
> Hoping for the best :fingerscrossed:


Due to daylight savings i think it should be an hour ealier 6 30 ist ?


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

praveendas said:


> Hi Hari - its at 7:30pm IST time right? We still have an hour to go.
> 
> God! Reminds me of the VTU results , how Nostalgic?!
> 
> Hoping for the best :fingerscrossed:


I guess ..daylight savings ..

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Anyone got invite?

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Current Sydney time

12:05 AM
Wednesday, 9 November 2016 (GMT+11)




praveendas said:


> Hi Hari - its at 7:30pm IST time right? We still have an hour to go.
> 
> God! Reminds me of the VTU results , how Nostalgic?!
> 
> Hoping for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## turker (Mar 15, 2016)

got the invitation. good luck to everyone else.


----------



## mogrew0003 (Sep 24, 2016)

hey guys ! i got invitation EOI doe- 4th october
Engineering technologist -65 points .. status changed to invited


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

turker said:


> got the invitation. good luck to everyone else.


Congrats turker ! Please update immitracker if applicable


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

*Invited*

One of my friend submitted on 17th Oct with 65 has been invited under 261311.

All the best guys.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

mogrew0003 said:


> hey guys ! i got invitation EOI doe- 4th october
> Engineering technologist -65 points .. status changed to invited


Congrats mogrew ! Please update immitracker if applicable


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

RKS20 said:


> One of my friend submitted on 17th Oct with 65 has been invited under 261311.
> 
> All the best guys.


Congrats to your friend buddy


----------



## divyajobs4u (Sep 21, 2016)

I got the invitation ... Age - 25, IELTS - 10, Education - 15, Experience -15

EOI submitted date - 17 October 2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gadhabi (Nov 3, 2016)

Got invited 
261313 
65 points 
Eoi date 16/10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

divyajobs4u said:


> I got the invitation ... Age - 25, IELTS - 10, Education - 15, Experience -15
> 
> EOI submitted date - 17 October 2016
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats divya, please update immitracker if applicable


----------



## divyajobs4u (Sep 21, 2016)

divyajobs4u said:


> I got the invitation ... Age - 25, IELTS - 10, Education - 15, Experience -15
> 
> EOI submitted date - 17 October 2016
> 
> ...




I meant status is changed to INVITED in Skill select. Expecting a mail soon. Good luck to all in queue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

gadhabi said:


> Got invited
> 261313
> 65 points
> Eoi date 16/10
> ...


Congrats gadhabi, please update immitracker
if applicable


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

Seems like I have to sleep. No invitation even for this round.

I hate the word "SUBMITTED" :closed_2:


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

*Yipee!! Invite it is!!*

Friends !!! We got the invite !! We can apply the VISA!! 
Praise God!!!
The status shows *Invited*!! I have no words!!:whoo:


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

SHILPA PETER said:


> Friends !!! We got the invite !! We can apply the VISA!!
> Praise God!!!
> The status shows Invited!! I have no words!!:whoo:


Woww !! Congrats shilpa !!! Please update immitracker if applicable


----------



## cvv209 (Jun 27, 2016)

divyajobs4u said:


> I got the invitation ... Age - 25, IELTS - 10, Education - 15, Experience -15
> 
> EOI submitted date - 17 October 2016
> 
> ...


ANZSCO code please


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Woww !! Congrats shilpa !!! Please update immitracker if applicable


Thank Srikanth. Surely, we will update the Immitracker!!


----------



## cvv209 (Jun 27, 2016)

SHILPA PETER said:


> Friends !!! We got the invite !! We can apply the VISA!!
> Praise God!!!
> The status shows *Invited*!! I have no words!!:whoo:


Congratulations


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

With the points being at 80, you should not even bother to check your skill select or email. Congrats 



SHILPA PETER said:


> Friends !!! We got the invite !! We can apply the VISA!!
> Praise God!!!
> The status shows *Invited*!! I have no words!!:whoo:


----------



## deepakjnair (Apr 3, 2016)

*Got the Invite-189 ICT BA*

Dear All,

I received the invite in Skill select 

Look at the signature for dates.

Invited on 8/11/2016


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

SHILPA PETER said:


> Friends !!! We got the invite !! We can apply the VISA!!
> Praise God!!!
> The status shows *Invited*!! I have no words!!:whoo:


Congrats. But you surely can't be surprised


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

deepakjnair said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received the invite in Skill select
> 
> ...


Great stuff, a fellow BA. Onwards!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

deepakjnair said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received the invite in Skill select
> 
> ...


congrats deepak, please update immitracker if applicable


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

*The wait ends!*

Its time to Partay my dear friends! The long wait ends for me! 

Its 12:16 in Sydney but who cares aye ...lol


----------



## 1317842 (Sep 21, 2016)

my sis didnt get it,,should she wait for another hour or thats it.. no invitation for her?


----------



## nmagdy (Sep 2, 2016)

Congratulations for all who received invitations. Any 2613 65 poibters? I submitted on 19th oct and no news from agent yet


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

cvv209 said:


> Congratulations


Thank you


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Sudipghosh9 said:


> Its time to Partay my dear friends! The long wait ends for me!
> 
> Its 12:16 in Sydney but who cares aye ...lol


Congrats sudip , please update immitracker if applicable


----------



## praveendas (Oct 17, 2016)

Anybody got invite with 65 points? Please confirm


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> With the points being at 80, you should not even bother to check your skill select or email. Congrats


Thanks Hari!!


----------



## James Yoo (Nov 8, 2016)

*Accounting*

Hi all,


I have applied for EOI on 6th Oct with 70 points for Accounting(general)

When will I get my invitation??



Thanks


----------



## ranagarima14 (Nov 20, 2015)

Submitted EOI(261312) on 24th Oct with 65 points

But no luck ?

Pray for November next round??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats Guys!


----------



## James Yoo (Nov 8, 2016)

No luck for me  Its been a month.

Is there a slim chance that invitation are still going out?


----------



## Shazaam07 (Nov 1, 2016)

deepakjnair said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received the invite in Skill select
> 
> ...


Congratulations.. what was your total points and EOI lodged date ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ranagarima14 said:


> Submitted EOI(261312) on 24th Oct with 65 points
> 
> But no luck ?
> 
> Pray for November next round??


Most likely next round if not this round


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Congrats. But you surely can't be surprised



Thanks!!
It was not surprising,definitely as you stated, but the formal Status from Submitted and Invited is a relief especially, when all your stakes have been put on it.:hippie:


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

James Yoo said:


> No luck for me  Its been a month.
> 
> Is there a slim chance that invitation are still going out?


My guess : 20- 30 minutes approximately to roll out all invites


----------



## divyajobs4u (Sep 21, 2016)

cvv209 said:


> ANZSCO code please




261313


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

SHILPA PETER said:


> Thanks!!
> It was not surprising,definitely as you stated, but the formal Status from Submitted and Invited is a relief especially, when all your stakes have been put on it.:hippie:


Indeed. And now comes the big one, the wait for grant. When THAT mail comes in it's a super relief, let me tell you. Enjoy. Onwards and upwards


----------



## oLivia0302 (Oct 19, 2016)

I got the invitation&#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56451;congrats to those who did. FOr those still waiting u'll get your soon. All the best!


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

James Yoo said:


> No luck for me  Its been a month.
> 
> Is there a slim chance that invitation are still going out?


You can check online in your account.


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Indeed. And now comes the big one, the wait for grant. When THAT mail comes in it's a super relief, let me tell you. Enjoy. Onwards and upwards



Yes, you totally read my mind!!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Congrats all you who received 189 ITA. Kindly withdraw your 190 SS so you will give way to others. Cheers and ALL THE BEST!! 

P.S Kindly update IMMITRACKER as well for reference.


----------



## praveendas (Oct 17, 2016)

Congrats, what were your points?


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Congrats all you who received 189 ITA. Kindly withdraw your 190 SS so you will give way to others. Cheers and ALL THE BEST!!
> 
> P.S Kindly update IMMITRACKER as well for reference.



Absolutely doing that!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Yes, guys withdrew your EOI for SC190 - as it will help those who are waiting.


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

Anybody in 261313 category with 70 points got the invite??
My agent ahs not communicated anything as of yet


----------



## James Yoo (Nov 8, 2016)

is there anyone with accounting got the invitation??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ssood143 said:


> Anybody in 261313 category with 70 points got the invite??
> My agent ahs not communicated anything as of yet




Yes, it should have been cleared as 65 pointers got an invite.


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

oLivia0302 said:


> I got the invitation����congrats to those who did. FOr those still waiting u'll get your soon. All the best!


Hello kabayan! When did you submit your EOI? Same points, still waiting....


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

SHILPA PETER said:


> Absolutely doing that!!


Thank you! And Congratulations Shilpa


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

ssood143 said:


> Anybody in 261313 category with 70 points got the invite??
> My agent ahs not communicated anything as of yet



You should have recieved it. You can personally check with your login credentials for Skill select and also should have received an email from Skill select - if the given communication email id is your personal email id on skill select.


----------



## ampicillin (Nov 8, 2016)

i'm a rn with 65points
currently living in oz and working
submitted my eoi yesterday, any ideas on when i might be invited? 
cheers


----------



## jkothap (Feb 4, 2016)

Got it guys.. finally... 

261313 software engineer
Points: 65 (age 30, edu 15, exp 10, pte 10)
EOI : 11-oct-2016
ITA: 9-nov-2016


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ampicillin said:


> i'm a rn with 65points
> currently living in oz and working
> submitted my eoi yesterday, any ideas on when i might be invited?
> cheers


anzsco?


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

jkothap said:


> Got it guys.. finally...
> 
> 261313 software engineer
> Points: 65 (age 30, edu 15, exp 10, pte 10)
> ...


Congrats


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

jkothap said:


> Got it guys.. finally...
> 
> 261313 software engineer
> Points: 65 (age 30, edu 15, exp 10, pte 10)
> ...


Congress jkothap, please update immitracker if applicable


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

oLivia0302 said:


> I got the invitation?003f003f?003f003f?003f003f?003f003fcongrats to those who did. FOr those still waiting u'll get your soon. All the best!


Congrats Olivia, please update immitracker if applicable


----------



## jkothap (Feb 4, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Congress jkothap, please update immitracker if applicable




Thank you.. sure will update..


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

Hi all, got the invite . Thank u god almighty n all of u.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Congrats all you who received 189 ITA. Kindly withdraw your 190 SS so you will give way to others. Cheers and ALL THE BEST!!
> 
> P.S Kindly update IMMITRACKER as well for reference.


Best wishes to everyone who were invited today. 

Like @aussiedream87 mentioned kindly withdraw your 190 and update immitracker if applicable which would greatly help others !!!!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aditya_barca said:


> Hi all, got the invite . Thank u god almighty n all of u.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


Congrats aditya , please update immitracker if applicable


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

This is really very disappointing that the 65 pointers date moved only for 7 days from 10th October to 17th October.

Again no luck for 60 pointers. :sad:


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi friends.
How many years of relevant experience give us 10points??

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## 1317842 (Sep 21, 2016)

ampicillin said:


> i'm a rn with 65points
> currently living in oz and working
> submitted my eoi yesterday, any ideas on when i might be invited?
> cheers


same here my sis submitted with 65 points- 30 age, 20 english and 15 degree, she didn't get it either... i submitted at 65 points only and got on 26 oct already. are they done for today? or we should keep waiting


----------



## praveendas (Oct 17, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi friends.
> How many years of relevant experience give us 10points??
> 
> 261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016



More than 5 years and less than 8 years


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

I see above post from aditya, has got invite for EOI on 18/10. so far, 18th Oct cutoff for 65 pointers.



Fanish said:


> This is really very disappointing that the 65 pointers date moved only for 7 days from 10th October to 17th October.
> 
> Again no luck for 60 pointers. :sad:


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

*Immitracker update*

Hey 

Does anybody have any idea, who is creating record/cases and updating the details on Immitracker. 

Somebody has updated my case on the tracker. This will duplicate records/cases as my husband had already registered on it.

It says ,my case was created 35 minutes ago!! And I never registered for it until now.

Regards
Shilpa Peter


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

hariyerra said:


> I see above post from aditya, has got invite for EOI on 18/10. so far, 18th Oct cutoff for 65 pointers.


Yes , unless there are others who are not on forum.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Congrats aditya , please update immitracker if applicable


Thanks Srikanth, yes will do that.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hariyerra said:


> I see above post from aditya, has got invite for EOI on 18/10. so far, 18th Oct cutoff for 65 pointers.


I think it would go forward.


----------



## Sun0930 (Sep 3, 2016)

navjotbrar said:


> same here my sis submitted with 65 points- 30 age, 20 english and 15 degree, she didn't get it either... i submitted at 65 points only and got on 26 oct already. are they done for today? or we should keep waiting


Hi did you receive any response from case officer (if alloted) regarding medical examination as you have done previously for visitor visa?


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

praveendas said:


> More than 5 years and less than 8 years


If I have total 4yr 10months will I get 5points?

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## 1317842 (Sep 21, 2016)

Sun0930 said:


> Hi did you receive any response from case officer (if alloted) regarding medical examination as you have done previously for visitor visa?


na , its valid for 1 year, so i guess i dont need to repeat it


----------



## Shazaam07 (Nov 1, 2016)

Guys .. I just got the invite 
-------------
Total Points : 70
EOI Lodged : 05-11-2016
ANZSCO : 261111


----------



## Sun0930 (Sep 3, 2016)

navjotbrar said:


> na , its valid for 1 year, so i guess i dont need to repeat it


Just to let you know that medical check ups are different for 189 or 190 subclass, which included blood test too


----------



## PHANI_BADE (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Happy to say that i got my invitation for EOI date of effect lodged on 18th Oct 2016. with 65 points for 261313 Software Engineer. Dont know how to check the immitracker . please provide details how to see . 

And Congrats to all those who got invitation and thanks for all the support .

Yayyy ?


----------



## 1317842 (Sep 21, 2016)

Sun0930 said:


> Just to let you know that medical check ups are different for 189 or 190 subclass, which included blood test too


they did my blood tests already as i am a nurse and went there for bridging course, so they gave me flu shots and everything, but anyways if co told me to repeat i will do it


----------



## oLivia0302 (Oct 19, 2016)

ssood143 said:


> Anybody in 261313 category with 70 points got the invite??
> My agent ahs not communicated anything as of yet


I did 😊


----------



## hananmaqbool8 (Nov 7, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I've submitted my EOI on 4th November for general accountant. When can I expect an invite?
Here is the breakdown of my points:

Age 24: 25 points (turning 25 in December)
Superior english: 20 points
Masters degree from Australia: 20 points


----------



## saatheesh (Aug 17, 2016)

hi.. i got invitation today..


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> If I have total 4yr 10months will I get 5points?
> 
> 261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


No you have to have 5 years.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

hananmaqbool8 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've submitted my EOI on 4th November for general accountant. When can I expect an invite?
> Here is the breakdown of my points:
> ...


20points for masters degree from Australia??

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

*189 Invite Received*

Hi All,

I've received the 189 invite today. Just got an update from my agent.

I will update the immitracker soon.

Good luck to all!

----------------------------------------------------------
Category : 261112 (Systems Analyst)
Age : 25
Experience : 15
PTE-A : 10 (L:76, R:78, S:88, W:84 / Overall 79)
Education : 15
189 EOI Lodged (65) : 27-Sep-16
189 EOI Updated with partner skill points (70) : 07-Nov-16
189 Invite Received : 08-Nov-16
----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Shazaam07 said:


> Guys .. I just got the invite
> -------------
> Total Points : 70
> EOI Lodged : 05-11-2016
> ANZSCO : 261111


congrats shazaam, please update immitracker if applicable


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

PHANI_BADE said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to say that i got my invitation for EOI date of effect lodged on 18th Oct 2016. with 65 points for 261313 Software Engineer. Dont know how to check the immitracker . please provide details how to see .
> 
> ...


congrats PHANI_BADE , please update immitracker if applicable


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

saatheesh said:


> hi.. i got invitation today..


congrats sathesh, please update immitracker if applicable


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sreejithkm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've received the 189 invite today. Just got an update from my agent.
> 
> ...


congrats sreejith , please update immitracker if applicable


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

Congrats to all those who got the invite, I recommend that you ONLY SUBMIT the application (Lodge) when you have arranged all documents, That helps you get the direct grant rather getting into CO chase / contact loop.

This is from my personal experience.

Congrats again, and wish you luck for rest of the journey...


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Congrats to all those who got the invite, I recommend that you ONLY SUBMIT the application (Lodge) when you have arranged all documents, That helps you get the direct grant rather getting into CO chase / contact loop.
> 
> This is from my personal experience.
> 
> Congrats again, and wish you luck for rest of the journey...



Thank you, Jasjeet for the valuable inputs. Does the documents include medical reports also?

Looking at your signature, noticed that you have withdrawn the NSW invite for nomination...am i right? How did you do that? I wanted to do the same so that it can benefit others. Please share the details. Thank you!


----------



## hananmaqbool8 (Nov 7, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> 20points for masters degree from Australia??
> 
> 261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


15 for the degree, 5 for the 2 year study


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Any Production engineer got an invitation?

I don't know yet because my agent is the one to check that. And he is probably sleeping now. LOL.

I have 65 points for 189. I believe I have a good chance to get invited as many 60 pointers were invited in the previous round.


----------



## nmagdy (Sep 2, 2016)

Invited. 
2613 software engineer 65 points eoi submitted on 19th october


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

sreejithkm said:


> Thank you, Jasjeet for the valuable inputs. Does the documents include medical reports also?
> 
> Looking at your signature, noticed that you have withdrawn the NSW invite for nomination...am i right? How did you do that? I wanted to do the same so that it can benefit others. Please share the details. Thank you!


Greetings Sreejithkm

First of all, Congrats !!!

I opened separate EOI for NSW, which I withdrew after I got ITA from 189 category (I did not apply on the link that was sent to me by them, as I was expecting 189 category result), however if your's is same EOI then it automatically stands cancelled.

You can get medical reports done prior submitting your application as well. Believe you are in SINGAPORE, not sure how many days in advance you need to book your medical appointment (unless they can do it on same day), Here in Delhi-NCR there is long queue, hence i had to wait (luckily no CO was assigned / contact during that time)

It is recommended to go GAGA in first attempt, that increases chances for DIRECT GRANT.

All the best !!!


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

nmagdy said:


> Invited.
> 2613 software engineer 65 points eoi submitted on 19th october


Congratulations, all the best for next phase of journey !


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Any Production engineer got an invitation?
> 
> I don't know yet because my agent is the one to check that. And he is probably sleeping now. LOL.
> 
> I have 65 points for 189. I believe I have a good chance to get invited as many 60 pointers were invited in the previous round.



Don;t you have credentials to login and check yourself... ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

nmagdy said:


> Invited.
> 2613 software engineer 65 points eoi submitted on 19th october


congrats nmagdy, please update immitracker if applicable


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Don;t you have credentials to login and check yourself... ?


No, I haven't. He didn´t gave me. He said he couldn't


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I think it would go forward.


Somebody from immitracker got invited with eoi dated 21/10/16. How long does the round usually last?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> No, I haven't. He didn´t gave me. He said he couldn't


hi lucas, 

are u referring to your agent here ?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Anyone with Auditor - 2212 profile got invited? Many thanks.


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Greetings Sreejithkm
> 
> First of all, Congrats !!!
> 
> ...


Thank you, Jasjeet for the reply. Greetings to you.

It is separate EOI for 189 and 190. So I guess when I choose not to apply for 190/NSW nomination before the due date, it gets expired automatically. There is no option to withdraw as such. Is that correct?


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi lucas,
> 
> are u referring to your agent here ?


Yes, to my agent!


----------



## nmagdy (Sep 2, 2016)

Please provide steps on how to update immitracker


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

nmagdy said:


> Please provide steps on how to update immitracker


You may add a case here:
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189

and don't forget to modify the points


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Yes, to my agent!


I am wondering why some ageNTS doesn't provide the details if the user request for it. 

Ideally if the user for the eoi username password they should provide it. 

Any thoughts ?


----------



## MG22 (Nov 5, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> I am wondering why some ageNTS doesn't provide the details if the user request for it.
> 
> Ideally if the user for the eoi username password they should provide it.
> 
> Any thoughts ?


Actually I am failing to understand what value add is provided by Agents. why people hire them for a hefty fee and lose the control on their own matters. May be I am missing something


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

Is the invitation round over? I am waiting for an invitation myself. Mechanical engineer with 65 points


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Is the invitation round over? I am waiting for an invitation myself. Mechanical engineer with 65 points


In the last round, as per immitracker, people with 60 points were invited without any waiting. Now, when I have submitted my EOI with 65 points. I haven't received anything. Is it possible that they are not inviting anyone from 233512 occupation?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for November 2016 &lt;==*



bonkers911 said:


> In the last round, as per immitracker, people with 60 points were invited without any waiting. Now, when I have submitted my EOI with 65 points. I haven't received anything. Is it possible that they are not inviting anyone from 233512 occupation?




Have you checked your skillselect account status? Is it still shows submitted? Dont rely on email, it may come later.


----------



## anurag_070 (Nov 8, 2016)

*please help*

hi i submitted EOI on 12th sep 2016 for external auditor at 70 points. Five invitation rounds have gone by and still not invited. Eng superior (PTE) , partner skills. I dont have any work exp. Is work exp mandatory to get invitation. Please help.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

James Yoo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I have applied for EOI on 6th Oct with 70 points for Accounting(general)
> ...


i am not sure but i guess you may get invite in December/january round....


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

anurag_070 said:


> hi i submitted EOI on 12th sep 2016 for external auditor at 70 points. Five invitation rounds have gone by and still not invited. Eng superior (PTE) , partner skills. I dont have any work exp. Is work exp mandatory to get invitation. Please help.


I did not write about my work experience either. May be that is the reason I did not get the invitation. I mean I have worked for two years but as I am not claiming any points I did not mention it in my EOI. Seniors please suggest, shall mention my work experience in my EOI?


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Round is over ? I submited by EOI with 65 points and ANZSCO Code: 261312 

When can i expect ITA; anyone has any clue ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ampicillin said:


> i'm a rn with 65points
> currently living in oz and working
> submitted my eoi yesterday, any ideas on when i might be invited?
> cheers


what is your occupation code ??


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Have you checked your skillselect account status? Is it still shows submitted? Dont rely on email, it may come later.


Yes, here is a snapshot. Please confirm if it is even available for them to view or not?


----------



## anurag_070 (Nov 8, 2016)

sultan azam help me please


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi friends.
> How many years of relevant experience give us 10points??
> 
> 261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


5-8 years of relevant experience


----------



## anurag_070 (Nov 8, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> 5-8 years of relevant experience


help sultan


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hananmaqbool8 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've submitted my EOI on 4th November for general accountant. When can I expect an invite?
> Here is the breakdown of my points:
> ...


with 65 it is tough for your occupation code... you may get it after you turn 25 and your EoI points increase to 70


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

anurag_070 said:


> hi i submitted EOI on 12th sep 2016 for external auditor at 70 points. Five invitation rounds have gone by and still not invited. Eng superior (PTE) , partner skills. I dont have any work exp. Is work exp mandatory to get invitation. Please help.


see this results https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-october-2016-round-results.aspx

in 12 october round que for 70 pointer auditors was at 20 April, 2016.. so you can have a wild guess when to expect invite


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Round is over ? I submited by EOI with 65 points and ANZSCO Code: 261312
> 
> When can i expect ITA; anyone has any clue ?



Can someone please help and share valuable insights ?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Can someone please help and share valuable insights ?


Your total points?


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Your total points?


Thank you 

I submited by EOI with 65 points and ANZSCO Code: 261312


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

turker said:


> gct the invitation. good luck to everyone else.





mogrew0003 said:


> hey guys ! i got invitation EOI doe- 4th october
> Engineering technologist -65 points .. status changed to invited





divyajobs4u said:


> I got the invitation ... Age - 25, IELTS - 10, Education - 15, Experience -15
> 
> EOI submitted date - 17 October 2016
> 
> ...





gadhabi said:


> Got invited
> 261313
> 65 points
> Eoi date 16/10
> ...





SHILPA PETER said:


> Friends !!! We got the invite !! We can apply the VISA!!
> Praise God!!!
> The status shows *Invited*!! I have no words!!:whoo:





deepakjnair said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received the invite in Skill select
> 
> ...





oLivia0302 said:


> I got the invitation����congrats to those who did. FOr those still waiting u'll get your soon. All the best!





jkothap said:


> Got it guys.. finally...
> 
> 261313 software engineer
> Points: 65 (age 30, edu 15, exp 10, pte 10)
> ...





aditya_barca said:


> Hi all, got the invite . Thank u god almighty n all of u.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk





Shazaam07 said:


> Guys .. I just got the invite
> -------------
> Total Points : 70
> EOI Lodged : 05-11-2016
> ANZSCO : 261111





PHANI_BADE said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to say that i got my invitation for EOI date of effect lodged on 18th Oct 2016. with 65 points for 261313 Software Engineer. Dont know how to check the immitracker . please provide details how to see .
> 
> ...





saatheesh said:


> hi.. i got invitation today..





sreejithkm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've received the 189 invite today. Just got an update from my agent.
> 
> ...





nmagdy said:


> Invited.
> 2613 software engineer 65 points eoi submitted on 19th october



Congratulations turker, mogrew0003, divyajobs4u, gadhabi, SHILPA PETER, deepakjnair, oLivia0302, jkothap, aditya_barca, Shazaam07, PHANI_BADE, saatheesh, sreejithkm, nmagdy


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Can someone please help and share valuable insights ?


it seems you submitted EoI with 65 points on 8th Nov... it is my guess that you may get invited in first round of December... you are lucky if you get it in second round of november

all the best


----------



## anurag_070 (Nov 8, 2016)

hi sultan where you got that link , i am being shown the results of 28th september round . in which the cut off is around 11th september 2016 but in your link it is showing 20th april ????????????


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

SkillSelect 

Can anyone please clarify that why are the figures in the occupational ceilings different in these two links?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> Can anyone please clarify that why are the figures in the occupational ceilings different in these two links?



They are old and new URL respectively. Use this going forward.SkillSelect


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Thank you
> 
> I submited by EOI with 65 points and ANZSCO Code: 261312


no points for experience?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> They are old and new URL respectively. Use this going forward.SkillSelect


Thank you Aussie, do you understand any reason that why I did not get an invite in this round? In the last round people who submitted EOI 16th Oct with 60 points got invite on 26Th OCT. I have 65 points and I submitted my EOI on 4th Oct, I did not get an invite. Shall I go for SS?


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

No points for job. I have ece engineering. Acs took of 4 years out of 5.


----------



## gr33nb0y (Nov 12, 2013)

anurag_070 said:


> hi i submitted EOI on 12th sep 2016 for external auditor at 70 points. Five invitation rounds have gone by and still not invited. Eng superior (PTE) , partner skills. I dont have any work exp. Is work exp mandatory to get invitation. Please help.


You sure that you have 70 points? External auditor should have been invited up until end of september and if you have opted in for 190 nsw, you should have received the nomination invitation last month


----------



## anurag_070 (Nov 8, 2016)

hey aussie , please help me man. For auditors on 28th sep round the date of effect was 11 september 2016 , now for 12 october it is 20th april 2016, Man what the **** is going on


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Thank you Aussie, do you understand any reason that why I did not get an invite in this round? In the last round people who submitted EOI 16th Oct with 60 points got invite on 26Th OCT. I have 65 points and I submitted my EOI on 4th Oct, I did not get an invite. Shall I go for SS?


Is it correct that 25% of the occupational ceiling is reserved for VISA 489? If so, I think the cap has been already reached for 189 because the ceiling is 1539, 25% of it is 384.75. The positions to be filled are 371. So, what if 13 people have already received 489 and now rest of the visas are only 489. Could it be possible?


----------



## anurag_070 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi GR33 , ya my points are 70 , and i have only applied under 189, should i apply under 190 ????


----------



## gr33nb0y (Nov 12, 2013)

anurag_070 said:


> Hi GR33 , ya my points are 70 , and i have only applied under 189, should i apply under 190 ????


Yes you should apply for 190 as well. 
Regarding the result of 12 sep round, it was a typo from dibp. Should have been 20 september instead of 20 april


----------



## anurag_070 (Nov 8, 2016)

bro so what is the matter , is it a technical issue that i am not getting the invite ?.


----------



## Sun0930 (Sep 3, 2016)

anurag_070 said:


> bro so what is the matter , is it a technical issue that i am not getting the invite ?.


Hi brother, can u please show your points breakdown? As this is very shocking for all of us..


----------



## anurag_070 (Nov 8, 2016)

sure bro , here it is
degree 15
age 30 ( i am 26)
partner 5
pte 20 ( superior got 90 in all)


----------



## elderberry (Sep 5, 2016)

anurag_070 said:


> bro so what is the matter , is it a technical issue that i am not getting the invite ?.


hey anurag how come you haven't got your invite yet if you have waited for 5 rounds already.

I think all external auditors upto October have been invited. 

whats your eoi?

have you checked your skillselect account?


----------



## anurag_070 (Nov 8, 2016)

yes bro i have checked it , i submitted the eoi on 12th september 2016 . please help me.


----------



## Sun0930 (Sep 3, 2016)

anurag_070 said:


> yes bro i have checked it , i submitted the eoi on 12th september 2016 . please help me.


Very shocking bro... so ur status in skillselect is still submitted?


----------



## elderberry (Sep 5, 2016)

anurag_070 said:


> yes bro i have checked it , i submitted the eoi on 12th september 2016 . please help me.


12th sepetember??? then you definitely must have gotten the invite? does your skillselect account show as invited?

have you checked your spam folder?

there are people who have gotten an invite with an eoi much later than yours.

you should do something about this man. hone:


----------



## elderberry (Sep 5, 2016)

anurag_070 said:


> help me guys i am ****ting blood here


drop an email or try to get hold of them.


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

anurag_070 said:


> help me guys i am ****ting blood here


Call DIBP 
Have you received any email after creating the account?


----------



## anurag_070 (Nov 8, 2016)

please provide the telephone no.


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

anurag_070 said:


> please provide the telephone no.


It's on DIBP website


----------



## krishnay (Nov 8, 2016)

Hey, 
Mechanical engineer EOI submitted on 31/10/2016 with 65 points. Any update for you yet?Is this round considered completed?

Thanks!


----------



## ranjan.sameer05 (Nov 6, 2016)

Subscribed.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

krishnay said:


> Hey,
> Mechanical engineer EOI submitted on 31/10/2016 with 65 points. Any update for you yet?Is this round considered completed?
> 
> Thanks!


It seems the occupation has been pro-rated.


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

I submitted an EOI for 2212 on 23 September 2016 with 70 points. Anybody have any insights as to what the heck happened with the cut off dates? It had gone up to September then the 12 October round went to April??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

What does it mean that the occupation has been pro-rated?


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

anurag_070 said:


> hi i submitted EOI on 12th sep 2016 for external auditor at 70 points. Five invitation rounds have gone by and still not invited. Eng superior (PTE) , partner skills. I dont have any work exp. Is work exp mandatory to get invitation. Please help.




I'm in the exact same boat. Except my date is 23rd September. My occupation is external Auditor and I have 70 points. Also waiting and stressing. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

@BrenLK I was about to ask anurag to check his date of effect, but by the sounds of it DIBP may have f---ed up the dates somewhere along the line.


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

azerty said:


> @BrenLK I was about to ask anurag to check his date of effect, but by the sounds of it DIBP may have f---ed up the dates somewhere along the line.



I don't know what the f is going on... after all the confusion I called DIBP (waited for 40 minutes to get through) and the person I spoke to says that 20th of April seems like the most accurate date for a 70 point number. That what the system reports is the minimum points (in this case 70) but that the visa date of effect doesn't necessarily correspond to that minimum point value that the person(s) who submitted an EOI on 11 September might have had 75 points or higher. So the system shows the minimum points that got an invite but also the earliest date. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hey, can you write the number here? I couldn't find it.


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

BrenLK said:


> I submitted an EOI for 2212 on 23 September 2016 with 70 points. Anybody have any insights as to what the heck happened with the cut off dates? It had gone up to September then the 12 October round went to April??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I reckon the cut off is 20th Sep so you gotta have to wait BUT I don't know why stopped sending invites to both Accountants and Ex auditors
Worst than the last year


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

@Np101 NewStars from another forum had an accountant invite (75 points) at midnight so they are still being invited, even if it's small

@BrenLK I suspect the truth is somewhere in between as well. There were people I think even within the forum of 70 point auditors with invites after april so the operator's explanation does not totally make sense.


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Hey, can you write the number here? I couldn't find it.




131 881 if in Australia



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

@azerty thank God for that! It didn't make sense to me either. It sounded very scripted. I would love it if it was a typo cause I'd definitely still be in the game but I doubt that if they invite 55 auditors/corporate secretaries/treasurers per round that they would have a pipeline of people with points that high. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

anurag_070 said:


> hi sultan where you got that link , i am being shown the results of 28th september round . in which the cut off is around 11th september 2016 but in your link it is showing 20th april ????????????


In address bar I changed

28 --> 12 
September --> October


Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

anurag_070 said:


> hey aussie , please help me man. For auditors on 28th sep round the date of effect was 11 september 2016 , now for 12 october it is 20th april 2016, Man what the **** is going on


Thanks for raising this concern, I think there is some glitch in the link, it should be some date in September and not 20 april.

What is your DOE?? 12/9/16 ??

I seriously wish this is a typo error but still if it is than you should have been invited with 70 points.

Skillselect is playing with aspirants.

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

azerty said:


> @Np101 NewStars from another forum had an accountant invite (75 points) at midnight so they are still being invited, even if it's small
> 
> @BrenLK I suspect the truth is somewhere in between as well. There were people I think even within the forum of 70 point auditors with invites after april so the operator's explanation does not totally make sense.[/QUOTE
> 
> Freaking hell too many 75 pointers then


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> anurag_070 said:
> 
> 
> > hey aussie , please help me man. For auditors on 28th sep round the date of effect was 11 september 2016 , now for 12 october it is 20th april 2016, Man what the **** is going on
> ...


 I hope once they will update their website it will be fixed too


----------



## AeroHawk (Jul 29, 2016)

Sorry for the late post but I got invited!


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

AeroHawk said:


> Sorry for the late post but I got invited! http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/biggrin.gif[/IMG
> 
> Congrats bud
> Can you share your timeline?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

AeroHawk said:


> Sorry for the late post but I got invited!


congrats AeroHawk buddy, please update immitracker if applicable


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

AeroHawk said:


> Sorry for the late post but I got invited!


Congrats mate

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi,

Can any one let me know when can i expect to receive invitation? Please check my signature.

Thanks,
Subbu.


----------



## AeroHawk (Jul 29, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> congrats AeroHawk buddy, please update immitracker if applicable


Thanks, just did it.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can any one let me know when can i expect to receive invitation? Please check my signature.
> 
> ...


Next round or first round of December.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can any one let me know when can i expect to receive invitation? Please check my signature.
> 
> ...


Mine is 261312 with 65 points  EOI submited 8th November. Hope to get it in the next round man


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

Didn't get an invite this round for 189; however, we already have a pending invite for 190 NSW in the same EOI account. If we just let the 190 invitation expire and wait for the next round, will it have any impact in the 189 EOI considering they share the same account?

Also, if we submit new EOI for 190 NSW after the next 189 round and still don't get invited (knock on wood), do we have a chance to get invited for 190 NSW AGAIN?

TIA!


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

destinedtobe said:


> Didn't get an invite this round for 189; however, we already have a pending invite for 190 NSW in the same EOI account. If we just let the 190 invitation expire and wait for the next round, will it have any impact in the 189 EOI considering they share the same account?
> 
> Also, if we submit new EOI for 190 NSW after the next 189 round and still don't get invited (knock on wood), do we have a chance to get invited for 190 NSW AGAIN?
> 
> TIA!


No and Yes

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

anurag_070 said:


> hey aussie , please help me man. For auditors on 28th sep round the date of effect was 11 september 2016 , now for 12 october it is 20th april 2016, Man what the **** is going on


The date has been wrongly quoted by the department. It would be either 20/9 or 20/10 in 12th October round. 26th October round results will clear same doubts.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

BrenLK said:


> @azerty thank God for that! It didn't make sense to me either. It sounded very scripted. I would love it if it was a typo cause I'd definitely still be in the game but I doubt that if they invite 55 auditors/corporate secretaries/treasurers per round that they would have a pipeline of people with points that high.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Bren,

Please see the trend here and you will surely know that it cant be 20 April.

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend

_PS. Switch between the tabs!_


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Hi Bren,
> 
> Please see the trend here and you will surely know that it cant be 20 April.
> 
> ...


Can you explain what's pro rata and how is it done?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Hi Bren,
> 
> Please see the trend here and you will surely know that it cant be 20 April.
> 
> ...


Shall I expect an invite in the next round? If you can just check please?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

bonkers911 said:


> Can you explain what's pro rata and how is it done?


Bro, I have already explained it here on the link. Please go through the first tab of the link.

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

bonkers911 said:


> Shall I expect an invite in the next round? If you can just check please?


Whats your occupation code, points and EOI date of effect?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Whats your occupation code, points and EOI date of effect?


Occupation code is 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
Points 65: 30(age)+15(edu)+20(Eng)
EOI date: 04/11/2016

Thank you so much brother.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

bonkers911 said:


> Occupation code is 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
> Points 65: 30(age)+15(edu)+20(Eng)
> EOI date: 04/11/2016
> 
> Thank you so much brother.


Your occupation isn't in pro-rata occupation dear. You should get invite in the next round which will be on 23rd November 2016.

Non pro-rata occupations get invitation within 1-2 rounds after submitting EOI. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Your occupation isn't in pro-rata occupation dear. You should get invite in the next round which will be on 23rd November 2016.
> 
> Non pro-rata occupations get invitation within 1-2 rounds after submitting EOI.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thank you, but as immi tracker shows, 60 pointers got invited in the very next round after submitting the EOI. I read somewhere that they can freeze the invites for months. Does it happen? I mean if they freeze it right now and might open in March?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

bonkers911 said:


> Thank you, but as immi tracker shows, 60 pointers got invited in the very next round after submitting the EOI. I read somewhere that they can freeze the invites for months. Does it happen? I mean if they freeze it right now and might open in March?


This happens in the case if your occupation has reached its ceiling. As per the 12th October round results your occupation ceiling has reached 1168/1539. So it might be possible that your occupation has reached its ceiling up till now but it cant be assured. If ceiling is reached, the occupation will re-open in July 2017.

Don't worry, and see if you get it in the next round which will be on 23rd of November. 

Or else, you need to opt for the state sponsorship and apply for 190 visa. See which states are sponsoring your occupations here.

Hope this helps!


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> This happens in the case if your occupation has reached its ceiling. As per the 12th October round results your occupation ceiling has reached 1168/1539. So it might be possible that your occupation have reached its ceiling up till now but it cant be assured.
> 
> Don't worry, and see if you get it in the next round which will be on 23rd of November.
> 
> ...


I just ticked VISA 190 and chose NSW in the same EOI which has 189 mentioned. Let's see. Thank you brother.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

bonkers911 said:


> I just ticked VISA 190 and chose NSW in the same EOI which has 189 mentioned. Let's see. Thank you brother.


You are welcome.

I would recommend you to have another EOI for NSW because once you will be invited by NSW before the next round then you wont be able to go with 189, if already invited for 190.

So that way, you will have both the options. Even if NSW invites you and meanwhile you get an invitation for 189, then you can simply ignore the NSW invitation.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Your occupation isn't in pro-rata occupation dear. You should get invite in the next round which will be on 23rd November 2016.
> 
> Non pro-rata occupations get invitation within 1-2 rounds after submitting EOI.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks bro, very helpful spreadsheet indeed. how can you know the number of invitations sent per each job category, DIBP website explains the cutoff dates but doesn't show the number of invitations sent.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Mir0 said:


> Thanks bro, very helpful spreadsheet indeed. how can you know the number of invitations sent per each job category, DIBP website explains the cutoff dates but doesn't show the number of invitations sent.


A bit of a calculation is required for that. It's another tab on the same link as _Occupation Ceilings_.


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> A bit of a calculation is required for that. It's another tab on the same link as _Occupation Ceilings_.


This requires you to update your sheets every invitation round !! wow, such huge efforts. Thanks for sharing.
By the way, what is your expectation for the accountant category? Do you think that cutoff might reach 75 at a certain stage or it might go down again? I can see that the most significant impact for this category with regard to the cutoff points took place as 2014/15 ceiling reduced. Assuming the same ceiling level, what do you think the cutoff will look like ?


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

Got invite for 189 
Good luck to all


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Guys please withdraw your 190 SS without fail. Also update ur information on immitracker https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Mir0 said:


> This requires you to update your sheets every invitation round !! wow, such huge efforts. Thanks for sharing.
> By the way, what is your expectation for the accountant category? Do you think that cutoff might reach 75 at a certain stage or it might go down again? I can see that the most significant impact for this category with regard to the cutoff points took place as 2014/15 ceiling reduced. Assuming the same ceiling level, what do you think the cutoff will look like ?


Thanks for the complement 

It might happen as the competition is increasing day by day but I don't think so it will stuck at 75. Chances are their that it might get down for few round to 65 at the end of the fiscal year. Lets see.


----------



## krmkumar (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi All,

I could not find the occupation ceilings of the Octobers' invitation rounds in the skill set website.
Can someone of you redirect me to the correct web page plz.


----------



## raseen1978 (Nov 25, 2013)

*Canada*

Australia is shutting down the doors for it people, specially who are in 263111, canada is openning more and more opportunities for it people and recently increased the pay rates also for them in the budget, i suppose its better it people focus on canada than australia.
====canada is the best====


----------



## abhilashasachdeva (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi,

Can anyone help with DIBP results for 26th Oct.

Regards,
Abhilasha


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello dear's 

I have 65 points with code 261312. I submited my EOI yesterday.

Should i got for state nomination or will i get ITA in the next round. If someone can advice please. 

Regards.
Abhinav


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Whats your occupation code, points and EOI date of effect?




While we're at it what do we reckon my chances are?
Occupation code: 2212 (External Auditor)
70 points
EOI date: 23/09/2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hello dear's
> 
> I have 65 points with code 261312. I submited my EOI yesterday.
> 
> ...


Not sure abt next round, but you should get it in December.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

How I check if my occupation was pro-reated?

I don't know how to check this. =/


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> How I check if my occupation was pro-reated?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to check this. =/




It's on the skillselect website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> How I check if my occupation was pro-reated?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to check this. =/




http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-October-2016-round-results.aspx

If you scroll down you'll see the pro rata occupations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anurag_070 (Nov 8, 2016)

thanks brenda


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

BrenLK said:


> 12 October 2016 invitation round
> 
> If you scroll down you'll see the pro rata occupations.
> 
> ...


It seems that my occupation is not pro-rated. I hope I get an invitation in the next round. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

aditya_barca said:


> Not sure abt next round, but you should get it in December.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk



Looks like its going to be a wait  Please be on touch on 22nd


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> I would recommend you to have another EOI for NSW because once you will be invited by NSW before the next round then you wont be able to go with 189, if already invited for 190.
> 
> ...




Hi, is this so? I asked similar question and @aditya answered that it doesn't affect even if they have the same EOI acct number. Please confirm which is which. TIA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogamanasl (Nov 9, 2016)

*Visa rejections to 263111 be careful*

There are enough VISA REJECTS for specifically 263111 computer network ans systems engineer, be very careful when submitting the experience and call verification with employer, if the employer does not mention all waht is in the document the DIBP may reject the visa, more than 10 known cases in the above occupation is rejected.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Gogamanasl said:


> There are enough VISA REJECTS for specifically 263111 computer network ans systems engineer, be very careful when submitting the experience and call verification with employer, if the employer does not mention all waht is in the document the DIBP may reject the visa, more than 10 known cases in the above occupation is rejected.


There are almost no refusals all together... not related to job code.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I would say the result 2613** are quite disappointing. 60 pointers are not moving at all.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

destinedtobe said:


> Hi, is this so? I asked similar question and @aditya answered that it doesn't affect even if they have the same EOI acct number. Please confirm which is which. TIA!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It won't effect only if you haven't got 189 invitation before 190.

Lets say you have opted for 190 NSW. Next round is on November 23. Meanwhile you have got a nomination invitation from NSW to apply (you need to apply within 14 days). 

Now based on above scenario, you need to wait for the next 189 invitation round if it happens before those 14 days of nomination expiry. If you get 189 before that, go with that. Else apply for nomination - 190 NSW.


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

destinedtobe said:


> Didn't get an invite this round for 189; however, we already have a pending invite for 190 NSW in the same EOI account. If we just let the 190 invitation expire and wait for the next round, will it have any impact in the 189 EOI considering they share the same account?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Related to same EOI reference for both 189 and 190: 

Supposing that we accept the invitation for 190, do we no longer have the chance to get invited in the next 189 round? I mean, we can accept the invitation and cancel in the middle (prior visa lodge), can we? Otherwise, why would they specifically mention that the $300 application fee for SS NSW is non-refundable?

TIA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I would say the result 2613** are quite disappointing. 60 pointers are not moving at all.


Yea ! It seems 2613x 60 is not sufficient going forward. Atleast 65 and more.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi friends..today my points successfully increased to 65 from 60 . Received 5points for experience.anzco code:261313 . Can I expect invite before January?. By Jan 23 I will be losing 5points for age factor again I will fall to 60points. In that case will my doe be changed to Jan 23 for 60points?

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> Yea ! It seems 2613x 60 is not sufficient going forward. Atleast 65 and more.


What to do now
Hopes are fading for NSW as well.


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

destinedtobe said:


> Hi, is this so? I asked similar question and @aditya answered that it doesn't affect even if they have the same EOI acct number. Please confirm which is which. TIA!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, i was in same situation. I had two options under same eoi and got 190 before 189. It does not affect 189. Since mail from nsw is not same as that from dibp. I ignored 190 invite and got 189 yesterday. Hope that helps.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Toshee said:


> What to do now
> Hopes are fading for NSW as well.


Hi toshee,

Nsw still hopeful  lets track it for 3-4 months and look for their invite trends !


----------



## 1317842 (Sep 21, 2016)

anyone knows when department updates the invitation round results because its showing 12 october. 
and how do we know when is the next round when there is no info on the website. 
and what is the issue with date of effect everyone is so concerned about,,am i missing something


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> There are almost no refusals all together... not related to job code.


Hey Andre. I didnt get the invite with 65 points. I hope it will be next time..


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

I have lodged my EOI on 4th Sep 2016 with 60 points for the occupation code 261311 in teh subclass 189.. After seeing the latest invitation trends which are aiming only 65+ pointers, am planing to apply for 190 as well.

However i could not find the second round invitation results of Oct 2016 anywhere. Can someone please update any info on this?

Also please help to provide the process of lodging 190 when we already have applied for 189.


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> I have lodged my EOI on 4th Sep 2016 with 60 points for the occupation code 261311 in teh subclass 189.. After seeing the latest invitation trends which are aiming only 65+ pointers, am planing to apply for 190 as well.
> 
> However i could not find the second round invitation results of Oct 2016 anywhere. Can someone please update any info on this?
> 
> Also please help to provide the process of lodging 190 when we already have applied for 189.


Sites are not updated by skillselect yet. Yesterday's round cleared 65 pointers programmers upto 19th oct supposedly. For 190, u can update same eoi by selcting 190 checkbox and concerned state. 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## silinux (Nov 9, 2016)

Hello Everyone,
I have applied for EOI on Oct 28th for 190(NSW).
ANZECO 263112 Developer Programmer
Total points 60+5
Could you please give me some rough estimate on when i will get the invite. Are there any upcoming invite rounds?


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

aditya_barca said:


> Sites are not updated by skillselect yet. Yesterday's round cleared 65 pointers programmers upto 19th oct supposedly. For 190, u can update same eoi by selcting 190 checkbox and concerned state.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk




-- Thank you for the quick reply Mr.Aditya. Does this mean 65+ have exhausted and now its 60 pointers backlog time? 

Also if i am updating my EOI to include 190 too, will my date of submission be reset to the latest date ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi friends..today my points successfully increased to 65 from 60 . Received 5points for experience.anzco code:261313 . Can I expect invite before January?. By Jan 23 I will be losing 5points for age factor again I will fall to 60points. In that case will my doe be changed to Jan 23 for 60points?
> 
> 261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


i hope you will receive invite before your points drop


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

cshilpa said:


> I have lodged my EOI on 4th Sep 2016 with 60 points for the occupation code 261311 in teh subclass 189.. After seeing the latest invitation trends which are aiming only 65+ pointers, am planing to apply for 190 as well.
> 
> However i could not find the second round invitation results of Oct 2016 anywhere. Can someone please update any info on this?
> 
> Also please help to provide the process of lodging 190 when we already have applied for 189.


you need to update the same EOI and select the tick box for 190 visa type..

in preferred state select any state from which you are hopeful to get nomination


----------



## anurag_070 (Nov 8, 2016)

hyaussie dream , can i ask you a question please , as i am not receiving invitation under 189 so i am thinking to apply for 190 as well , so my question is if i update my eoi to include 190 then WOULD IT AFFECT MY DATE OF EFFECT ??????????????


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> i hope you will receive invite before your points drop


Hi..what will happen after receiving invitation and I cross 32yrs?

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi..what will happen after receiving invitation and I cross 32yrs?
> 
> 261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


once you receive invitation, things(i.e. points) get freezed on the day you received invite

if you turn 32 even a day after that(receiving invite) than it wont be any hurdle in your visa application


----------



## anurag_070 (Nov 8, 2016)

hey Sultan dream , can i ask you a question please , as i am not receiving invitation under 189 so i am thinking to apply for 190 as well , so my question is if i update my eoi to include 190 then WOULD IT AFFECT MY DATE OF EFFECT ??????????????


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> once you receive invitation, things(i.e. points) get freezed on the day you received invite
> 
> if you turn 32 even a day after that(receiving invite) than it wont be any hurdle in your visa application


Thank you sultan for the confirmation

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for November 2016 &lt;==*



anurag_070 said:


> hey Sultan dream , can i ask you a question please , as i am not receiving invitation under 189 so i am thinking to apply for 190 as well , so my question is if i update my eoi to include 190 then WOULD IT AFFECT MY DATE OF EFFECT ??????????????




Any time there's an update to EOI your date of effect changes. Recommendation start a second EOI for 190 visa. They are also not subject to invitation rounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anurag_070 (Nov 8, 2016)

brenda thanks i didnt know this . Have you applied under 190 ?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

BrenLK said:


> Any time there's an update to EOI your date of effect changes. Recommendation start a second EOI for 190 visa. They are also not subject to invitation rounds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The date of effect only changes when your points change. Else, remains the same for any other changes.


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

anurag_070 said:


> brenda thanks i didnt know this . Have you applied under 190 ?




I applied for both at same time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> The date of effect only changes when your points change. Else, remains the same for any other changes.




I actually made the mistake of going in and just clicking through "update EOI" and my date changed. My original date was the 18th of September. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

I got the date wrong initial updated date was 18th of August. However I submitted 12 of August with 60 points. Retook the English test updated 18th of August 70 points then after over a month I thought surely I must have done something wrong and literally all I did was click through and my date changed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anurag_070 (Nov 8, 2016)

awww thanks brenda , so sweet of you


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

anurag_070 said:


> hey Sultan dream , can i ask you a question please , as i am not receiving invitation under 189 so i am thinking to apply for 190 as well , so my question is if i update my eoi to include 190 then WOULD IT AFFECT MY DATE OF EFFECT ??????????????


Your 189 date of effect wouldn't be affected

190 doe will be day you update eoi for 190

Just select 190 visa and preferred state, don't touch anything else

In case of doubt, submit a new eoi for 190 and don't touch the 189 eoi

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## anurag_070 (Nov 8, 2016)

hey sultan i dont want to take the risk. i think i will submit another EOI. thanks man


----------



## f.baig (Nov 9, 2016)

*Worried*

Guys, I lodged my EOI for 189 on 10th Sep, 2016 for Accountant (General) with 70 points. But still I have not received invitation or any sort of communication from DIBP. What should I do any suggestions? My Post Study Work Visa will expire mid Jan 2017. I am quite tensed, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> -- Thank you for the quick reply Mr.Aditya. Does this mean 65+ have exhausted and now its 60 pointers backlog time?
> 
> Also if i am updating my EOI to include 190 too, will my date of submission be reset to the latest date ?


Not necessarily. Many 65 pointers have made eoi after last cut off date. They will take priority over 60 pointers.
No, your eoi effect date does not change unless you make an update that changes your points.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

anurag_070 said:


> hey sultan i dont want to take the risk. i think i will submit another EOI. thanks man


Your call. But date of effect does not change untill your points change.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

BrenLK said:


> I actually made the mistake of going in and just clicking through "update EOI" and my date changed. My original date was the 18th of September.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ignore the PDF one. Check date of effect on the main page of EOI when you login. If your points havent changed, date of effect should remain the same.


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Ignore the PDF one. Check date of effect on the main page of EOI when you login. If your points havent changed, date of effect should remain the same.




Gotcha, my date of effect says 23 September. Just waiting. As patiently as I can. I.e. Not patient at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krishna_46 (Nov 7, 2016)

Did the November EOI draw happen today ? I saw many updates in myimmitracker.
Thanks.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

krishna_46 said:


> Did the November EOI draw happen today ? I saw many updates in myimmitracker.
> Thanks.


Eoi draw for 189 ?- no i dont think so.

May be people are updating immitracker today for the invites received yesterday


----------



## krishna_46 (Nov 7, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Eoi draw for 189 ?- no i dont think so.
> 
> May be people are updating immitracker today for the invites received yesterday


Did invitation round for 189 happen yesterday ?
Many cases had update as 9/11 as Invitation date.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

krishna_46 said:


> Did invitation round for 189 happen yesterday ?
> Many cases had update as 9/11 as Invitation date.


Yea , Yesterday nov 8 , 6 30 pm ist timing which was 12 am Australia time nov 9 the 189 round was conducted.


----------



## krishna_46 (Nov 7, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Yea , Yesterday nov 8 , 6 30 pm ist timing which was 12 am Australia time nov 9 the 189 round was conducted.


Oh ! I did not know that.Thanks ! 

The immigration site too did not have any updates. I probably missed the posts here.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

krishna_46 said:


> Oh ! I did not know that.Thanks !
> 
> The immigration site too did not have any updates. I probably missed the posts here.


You can visit the previous 10-15 pages for the updates to check what you have missed yesterday


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

f.baig said:


> Guys, I lodged my EOI for 189 on 10th Sep, 2016 for Accountant (General) with 70 points. But still I have not received invitation or any sort of communication from DIBP. What should I do any suggestions? My Post Study Work Visa will expire mid Jan 2017. I am quite tensed, any help would be appreciated.


Accountants 70 points was discussed a lot yesterday

i think you should have got it in september, check your skill select account and/or spam folder


----------



## Mad Pillow (Feb 28, 2016)

Somebody wrote here we can mark several visas (ie 189 & 190) in the same EOI and afterward choose the invite from possible two. But I have found the info that if we get the invite for 190 we are unable to get the second one.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Mad Pillow said:


> Somebody wrote here we can mark several visas (ie 189 & 190) in the same EOI and afterward choose the invite from possible two. But I have found the info that if we get the invite for 190 we are unable to get the second one.


Does it mean if, for example, if I was invited from WA in 1st November and I haven't denied until 9th November, wouldn't I be able to receive an 189 invitation from 9thNovember?


----------



## Mad Pillow (Feb 28, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Mad Pillow said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody wrote here we can mark several visas (ie 189 & 190) in the same EOI and afterward choose the invite from possible two. But I have found the info that if we get the invite for 190 we are unable to get the second one.
> ...


Did you check my screenshot? I wouldn't like being misunderstood but I've got it exactly like this. In this case guys and me among them who like trying two subclasses should issue two separate EOIs. 

Who could explain how to make two separate EOIs? Should we make another account with different email address?


----------



## Mad Pillow (Feb 28, 2016)

Found some useful info regarding double-visa-in-same-eoi 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=1274312


----------



## Grisha29 (May 12, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I submitted my EOI with 60 points on 3rd November with the occupation of Electronics Engineer. Following are my points breakdown: 

Age: 30
Study: 15
PTE:10
Partner:5

EOI Submitted: 3rd November 2016

I didn't receive an invitation in this round. What are my chances to receive in next round???


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi..what will happen after receiving invitation and I cross 32yrs?
> 
> 261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


If you haven't received an invitation, then your points will drop on your 33rd birthday. There is no change if you turn 32.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Does it mean if, for example, if I was invited from WA in 1st November and I haven't denied until 9th November, wouldn't I be able to receive an 189 invitation from 9thNovember?


EOIs are only frozen when you receive an invitation from DIBP, not from a state.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> EOIs are only frozen when you receive an invitation from DIBP, not from a state.


Great. Thanks!


----------



## scorpionking (Aug 27, 2016)

Mad Pillow said:


> Somebody wrote here we can mark several visas (ie 189 & 190) in the same EOI and afterward choose the invite from possible two. But I have found the info that if we get the invite for 190 we are unable to get the second one.


Is there any way to decline the 190 invite, so that it does not affect 189 process?


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

Grisha29 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I submitted my EOI with 60 points on 3rd November with the occupation of Electronics Engineer. Following are my points breakdown:
> 
> ...


Please check on ImmiTracker...You can find case similar to you and see how many days it takes to get invited...


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Grisha29 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I submitted my EOI with 60 points on 3rd November with the occupation of Electronics Engineer. Following are my points breakdown:
> 
> ...


Its almost a guarantee matie. Otherwise there would be something seriously wrong with the department.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> EOIs are only frozen when you receive an invitation from DIBP, not from a state.


yes ! that's correct.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

scorpionking said:


> Is there any way to decline the 190 invite, so that it does not affect 189 process?


hi scorpionking, 

yes you can withdraw your 190. before that, wanted to check if 

you have applied 189 and 190 in same/single eoi ? ( OR )

you have applied 189 and 190 in 2 separate eoi's ? 

please advise.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Mad Pillow said:


> Somebody wrote here we can mark several visas (ie 189 & 190) in the same EOI and afterward choose the invite from possible two. But I have found the info that if we get the invite for 190 we are unable to get the second one.


Correct. After getting visa invite for 190 Eoi will be freezed and there wont be any chance to be invited for 189

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

26th October round results have been updated in:

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend

_PS. Switch between the tabs!_


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> 26th October round results have been updated in:
> 
> Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend
> 
> PS. Switch between the tabs!


thank you buddy !


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> thank you buddy !


Always welcome


----------



## MattF (Nov 10, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> 26th October round results have been updated in:
> Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend[/URL]
> 
> _PS. Switch between the tabs!_


Thanks! Anyone figured out the reason why the Auditor category jumped backwards in the first Oct invite round?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

MattF said:


> Thanks! Anyone figured out the reason why the Auditor category jumped backwards in the first Oct invite round?


I am going to be mad over this. Can't understand whats happening. Maybe it is because of 489 Visa?

Because DIBP website says:

_SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489)._

And we all know that people are still waiting since long for 489 too.

It might be the case that out of 55 invitations sent for the round, majority was filled by 189 and the remaining small portion is filled up by 489 in the end, that ultimately lands the cutoff date in the past.

Can anyone have any idea on this? Maybe I am over thinking.. :frusty:


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Great. Thanks!


Hey Lucas, do you have an invite yet? I am a mechanical engineer with 65 points.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/26-october-2016-round-results.aspx

189 invite - 26th october round


----------



## scorpionking (Aug 27, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi scorpionking,
> 
> yes you can withdraw your 190. before that, wanted to check if
> 
> ...


Applied 189 and 190 in same/single EOI. Received invite from WA, however I can't accept that as I need to submit offer within 28 days. Received the invite from WA last week, and 28 days will pass only by end of this month. Will this impact 189 invite?


----------



## MattF (Nov 10, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> I am going to be mad over this. Can't understand whats happening. Maybe it is because of 489 Visa?
> 
> Because DIBP website says:
> 
> ...


This is really the only thing that makes sence, but i dont know if its true because someone else posted in the EOI accountants thread that he had some clients with 70 points waiting for an invite still so i am not sure this is true.

The good news is that if this is true then i should in theory recieve an invite in the invitation round that took place yesterady.

How long does it take for the actual invites to go out after an invitation round?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

MattF said:


> This is really the only thing that makes sence, but i dont know if its true because someone else posted in the EOI accountants thread that he had some clients with 70 points waiting for an invite still so i am not sure this is true.


At-least, the trend for accountants are clear. But for Auditors, it really weird. 

Have you checked the 26 Oct round results yet? See the trend here. 

I can only think off for 489, nothing else is coming in my mind for the cutoff date sequence.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

MattF said:


> The good news is that if this is true then i should in theory recieve an invite in the invitation round that took place yesterady.
> 
> How long does it take for the actual invites to go out after an invitation round?


You can login to your Skillselect account and check the EOI status at the top right corner of the screen. Invitation email sometimes takes time to arrive in your inbox but the status changes to *Invited*, instantly.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

scorpionking said:


> Applied 189 and 190 in same/single EOI. Received invite from WA, however I can't accept that as I need to submit offer within 28 days. Received the invite from WA last week, and 28 days will pass only by end of this month. Will this impact 189 invite?


I don't think this will impact 189. 

1. You have just received wa invite and you have not applied yet.

2. If you apply for wa and if you receive approval from wa then the status of your eoi would change to invited - in this case you wouldnt receive 189

3. If you aren't willing to apply for wa you can just ignore by not responding to wa invite and wait for 189 

4. Can you once login to skillselect and confirm if your eoi status is being displayed as SUBMITTED. ? please advise.


----------



## MattF (Nov 10, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> You can login to your Skillselect account and check the EOI status at the top right corner of the screen. Invitation email sometimes takes time to arrive in your inbox but the status changes to *Invited*, instantly.


Okay well i was in the invitation round of 9 Sept 2016 but did not recieve an invite with EOI date of 27 October 2016 (70 Points) (at least its not reflecting in my SkillsSelect profile).


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

MattF said:


> Okay well i was in the invitation round of 9 Sept 2016 but did not recieve an invite with EOI date of 27 October 2016 (70 Points) (at least its not reflecting in my SkillsSelect profile).




My EOI date is 23 September and there's another guy floating around here whose EOI date is 12 September still waiting on invites both 70 points. The original assumption was that it was a typo and I don't know anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpionking (Aug 27, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> I don't think this will impact 189.
> 
> 1. You have just received wa invite and you have not applied yet.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update.

To answer the 4th point, it is still in SUBMITTED Status


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

MattF said:


> Okay well i was in the invitation round of 9 Sept 2016 but did not recieve an invite with EOI date of 27 October 2016 (70 Points) (at least its not reflecting in my SkillsSelect profile).


Then my though for 489 is definitely wrong. There is something weird going on here which we can't predict. Getting frustrated with the cutoff trend here for Auditors :frusty:


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

scorpionking said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> To answer the 4th point, it is still in SUBMITTED Status


cool, you are good !


----------



## MattF (Nov 10, 2016)

BrenLK said:


> My EOI date is 23 September and there's another guy floating around here whose EOI date is 12 September still waiting on invites both 70 points. The original assumption was that it was a typo and I don't know anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay so something broke in the system. Because in theory you guys were due to recieve an invite in the first October round at at worst the 2nd October round. If you havent gotten anything yet that means that the previous dates could be wrong or something even worse... That they have increased the requirements to 75 points which is also possible!


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

MattF said:


> Okay so something broke in the system. Because in theory you guys were due to recieve an invite in the first October round at at worst the 2nd October round. If you havent gotten anything yet that means that the previous dates could be wrong or something even worse... That they have increased the requirements to 75 points which is also possible!




But surely if they had they wouldn't have a backlog of 75+ points. Unless they raised it to clear through some 489 visas?? So confused!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattF (Nov 10, 2016)

BrenLK said:


> But surely if they had they wouldn't have a backlog of 75+ points. Unless they raised it to clear through some 489 visas?? So confused!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes the only thing it could be is if there are quite a few 75+ pointers waiting on the 489 visa.

Nothing else makes sense considering that others (like you) or the other guy who was on 70 points and only one day after the last known 70 pointer cut-off havent gotten an invite yet.

Does no-one have information on who we could contact to get some information on this?


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

MattF said:


> Yes the only thing it could be is if there are quite a few 75+ pointers waiting on the 489 visa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I called DIBP yesterday but their answer barely made sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

I called DIBP and the person I spoke to says that 20th of April seems like the most accurate date for a candidate with 70 points. That what the system reports is the minimum points that received an invite as well as the earliest visa date of effect. But that doesn't necessarily correspond to the minimum points value. He said that the person(s) who submitted an EOI on 11 September (which was reported on 28th September round) might have had 75 points or higher.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Guys my 1st job and 2nd job has 10 days gap. will skill select system count the hole experience or cut those 10 days. it will be helpful if you explain it.


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

Then I emailed the folks at iscah.com and got the following reply:
Hi Brenda

I reckon that is a load of baloney. It statistically makes no sense as the 11th September date was totally in sequence with other dates. And no other occupation has experienced that wild a difference in date.
I did get a reply from DIBP as follows ...

Well spotted and many thanks for the information. Will contact the relevant area to rectify.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

Should clarify that my email to them was in regards to them speculating that the 20th of April was a typo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

scorpionking said:


> Is there any way to decline the 190 invite, so that it does not affect 189 process?




It would expire... after 60 days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattF (Nov 10, 2016)

BrenLK said:


> Then I emailed the folks at iscah.com and got the following reply:
> Hi Brenda
> 
> I reckon that is a load of baloney. It statistically makes no sense as the 11th September date was totally in sequence with other dates. And no other occupation has experienced that wild a difference in date.
> ...


Yea really confusing. Oh well we wait and see. I will be pretty sad if the date is indeed 20 April because then i need to switch to the Accounting occupation.


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

MattF said:


> Yea really confusing. Oh well we wait and see. I will be pretty sad if the date is indeed 20 April because then i need to switch to the Accounting occupation.




My biggest concern is them running out of invites for auditors before the end of the program year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattF (Nov 10, 2016)

BrenLK said:


> My biggest concern is them running out of invites for auditors before the end of the program year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesnt look like that will happen if they are pro-rataing like they have been for the beginning half of the year.


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

aditya_barca said:


> Not necessarily. Many 65 pointers have made eoi after last cut off date. They will take priority over 60 pointers.
> No, your eoi effect date does not change unless you make an update that changes your points.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


Oh ok. Am planing to submit a different EOI for my 190 and don't want to disturb my 189. :boink:

Am planing to apply for Victoria. What are ur inputs on this state? Can i also apply for multiple states at the same time in my 190 EOI? 

EOI submitted for 189 : 4th Sep 2016
Points : 60


----------



## running_whipstitch (Nov 4, 2016)

I am disappointed. My code is 2544 with 60 points but I didn't get the invitation. How many months do I need to wait?


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> Oh ok. Am planing to submit a different EOI for my 190 and don't want to disturb my 189. :boink:
> 
> Am planing to apply for Victoria. What are ur inputs on this state? Can i also apply for multiple states at the same time in my 190 EOI?
> 
> ...


Whst is your job code, cause ICT will be closed from tomo for 4 months


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Whst is your job code, cause ICT will be closed from tomo for 4 months


ICT will be closed  :confused2:

My job code is 261311.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

cshilpa said:


> ICT will be closed  :confused2:
> 
> My job code is 261311.


Victorian State Government update
---------------------------------------------
Due to a large volume of skilled visa nomination applications received, applications for Information and Communications Technology (ICT) occupations will not be accepted from 11 November 2016 to 6 March 2017.

The closure will be for a period of four months, however further updates will be provided should this be extended.

The occupations affected by the temporary closure are:
135112 ICT Project Manager
261111 ICT Business Analyst
261112 Systems Analyst 
261311 Analyst Programmer
261312 Developer Programmer
261313 Software Engineer
261314 Software Tester 
261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec
262111 Database Administrator
262112 ICT Security Specialist
263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer

This temporary closure will allow processing of all outstanding applications and reduce the risk of delay for future applicants.

All applications currently in process, and received prior to this date, will be assessed against current guidelines and an outcome will be provided in due course.

Applications for all other occupations eligible for Victorian Government visa nomination remain open.


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Victorian State Government update
> ---------------------------------------------
> Due to a large volume of skilled visa nomination applications received, applications for Information and Communications Technology (ICT) occupations will not be accepted from 11 November 2016 to 6 March 2017.
> 
> ...



-- freaks :scared: :frusty:

May be i should try NSW now


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Correct. After getting visa invite for 190 Eoi will be freezed and there wont be any chance to be invited for 189
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk




This 190 invite is after you have been selected for nomination from the state is it? This is different from Invitation for Nomination, which has got 14days expiry, correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Whst is your job code, cause ICT will be closed from tomo for 4 months


Well now am only left with NSW. Please tell me NSW is still open :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> Well now am only left with NSW. Please tell me NSW is still open :fingerscrossed:


hi shlpa, 

Nsw is always open. Please apply for 190 NSW.


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi shlpa,
> 
> Nsw is always open. Please apply for 190 NSW.


Great. Submitting the EOI right away. 

:fingerscrossed: to get the NSW invite soon.

Two invites when applying for NSW isnt it? One from the state and one from DIBP.


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> Well now am only left with NSW. Please tell me NSW is still open :fingerscrossed:


Why would you think that? Window is still open for a short while. Do apply right away friend, What stops you?


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Why would you think that? Window is still open for a short while. Do apply right away friend, What stops you?


yah but they are 6 hours ahead of us right so they are probably almost into 11th Nov. so


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Hey Lucas, do you have an invite yet? I am a mechanical engineer with 65 points.


Man, I don't know yet. My agent is sick and I've got no answers from hi since 08/11. This is killing me. But I'm waiting his answer about it.


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> yah but they are 6 hours ahead of us right so they are probably almost into 11th Nov. so


I checked now the link is still open, if you want go ahead and apply it right away


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Man, I don't know yet. My agent is sick and I've got no answers from hi since 08/11. This is killing me. But I'm waiting his answer about it.


You can't login to your skillselect yourself and check?
When did you submit your EOI?


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

scorpionking said:


> Applied 189 and 190 in same/single EOI. Received invite from WA, however I can't accept that as I need to submit offer within 28 days. Received the invite from WA last week, and 28 days will pass only by end of this month. Will this impact 189 invite?


My case case is just equal to yours scorpionking.
I received an invitation from WA on 3rd November, which will expiry in 28 days. But this is an application for Nomitation, am I right? Once I get an approval for this nomitation, my EOI would be freeze for 189, is that correct?

PS: I wont apply for WA because I need an job contract, which I don't have. I cant't understand why WA send invitations and you can only apply if you have a contract in hand. Quite difficult to manage a situation like this. Anyways...


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> yah but they are 6 hours ahead of us right so they are probably almost into 11th Nov. so




It's currently 8:30 pm in Victoria on the 10th of November. You have another 2.5hours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> You can't login to your skillselect yourself and check?
> When did you submit your EOI?


No, I have no access to my account as my agent is doing that. He said he couldn't provide me the access. :Cry:


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

BrenLK said:


> It's currently 8:30 pm in Victoria on the 10th of November. You have another 2.5hours
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


am really confused. am currently in my office and will not be able to submit the application from here . I will need to get home and continue the process which will take an hour (considering my mandatory meetings at office now)  

I really wanted to settle in Melbourne in the initial days but now NSW is the only option. Am really worried as NSW is a very expensive place and searching for a job and maintenance in the initial days in such a place a is pain in the back . isnt it??

please help with some info on living in NSW.
My job code is 261311.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> am really confused. am currently in my office and will not be able to submit the application from here . I will need to get home and continue the process which will take an hour (considering my mandatory meetings at office now)
> 
> I really wanted to settle in Melbourne in the initial days but now NSW is the only option. Am really worried as NSW is a very expensive place and searching for a job and maintenance in the initial days in such a place a is pain in the back . isnt it??
> 
> ...


Nsw is equally good as Melbourne. All you need to do is submit one eoi for NSW 190. After you reach home, please do that. Feel free to post here or drop me a private message in case if you have any queries while submitting an eoi for NSW.


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Nsw is equally good as Melbourne. All you need to do is submit one eoi for NSW 190. After you reach home, please do that. Feel free to post here or drop me a private message in case if you have any queries while submitting an eoi for NSW.


Thank you much. You guys are very helpful.  Glad to be a member of this site.
Will defntly submit my 190 EOI for NSW today.

Its the regular EOI like 189 with just a change in selecting 190 and NSW from the list . isnt it? Later the state will send an invite to apply and pay the fee. which will then in turn trigger an invitation from DIBP . 

Is this the correct understanding i have on 190-NSW?


----------



## danish.mir.ali (Apr 4, 2016)

I have submitted my application with 65 points on 2/11/16 under 261313 (Software Engineer). What are my chances of getting an invite? Expert Opinion.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> Thank you much. You guys are very helpful.  Glad to be a member of this site.
> Will defntly submit my 190 EOI for NSW today.
> 
> Its the regular EOI like 189 with just a change in selecting 190 and NSW from the list . isnt it? Later the state will send an invite to apply and pay the fee. which will then in turn trigger an invitation from DIBP .
> ...


That's correct !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

danish.mir.ali said:


> I have submitted my application with 65 points on 2/11/16 under 261313 (Software Engineer). What are my chances of getting an invite? Expert Opinion.


hi danish,

Welcome to IWL (Invitation Waiting List). 

With 65 points you will receive an invite and in fact invite is on its way 
Please give atleast 8-10 weeks time approx.


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi, i hope someone can answer my quert..

Currently i have 189 invitation (70 points) but i am having a really a hard time gathering supporting documents for one of my work experience that I claimed.. 

So, i resubmitted a different EOI,(still at 70 points) but I did not already include the troublesome work experience.. would i still be able to get an invite on this new EOI? I was noy invited last Nov 8 rounds though :-(


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

melkmaid said:


> Hi, i hope someone can answer my quert..
> 
> Currently i have 189 invitation (70 points) but i am having a really a hard time gathering supporting documents for one of my work experience that I claimed..
> 
> So, i resubmitted a different EOI,(still at 70 points) but I did not already include the troublesome work experience.. would i still be able to get an invite on this new EOI? I was noy invited last Nov 8 rounds though :-(


You will without doubt but, I say try as much as you can to get hold of those documents. Could you tell what is the issue with the documents u have issue with? We are here to help probably we can suggest u something alternate way.


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> You will without doubt but, I say try as much as you can to get hold of those documents. Could you tell what is the issue with the documents u have issue with? We are here to help probably we can suggest u something alternate way.


For that particular work experience (a 6 months job), although it is related to my profession, i dont have 3rd party supporting documents.. I only have COE with JD and a reference letter from my former boss.. other than that, I have nothing.. I lost all my payslip, ITR, my payroll bank account is already closed and I also tried contacting the employer but not helpful...


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

melkmaid said:


> For that particular work experience (a 6 months job), although it is related to my profession, i dont have 3rd party supporting documents.. I only have COE with JD and a reference letter from my former boss.. other than that, I have nothing.. I lost all my payslip, ITR, my payroll bank account is already closed and I also tried contacting the employer but not helpful...


Can you ask you ex-boss for statuory declaration? I dont know to what extent this help. But it helps. =)

Dont you have any kind of proof? contract...anything? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

melkmaid said:


> For that particular work experience (a 6 months job), although it is related to my profession, i dont have 3rd party supporting documents.. I only have COE with JD and a reference letter from my former boss.. other than that, I have nothing.. I lost all my payslip, ITR, my payroll bank account is already closed and I also tried contacting the employer but not helpful...


You said its not related so you not claiming points for that right? If you not claiming then it should not be problem. Can you brief like how many years exp. you have and break it down wit emp.1 and mention from which year ur experience is counted etc. so me or someone can help u


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> That's correct !


-- Guys please help soon. I have duly filled my EOI for 190 (261311) - NSW and currently at the SUBMIT page.

My points are totaling to 65 (this is a separate EOI am logging for 190).
I have logged my EOI for 189 with the same info and my total points were 60.

i rechecked twice but the points remain 65 for my 190 EOI . 
will the 190-NSW first add the additional 5 points and then validate the invitation process? or am i going wrong somewhere?


----------



## harryv123 (Jul 4, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> -- Guys please help soon. I have duly filled my EOI for 190 (261311) - NSW and currently at the SUBMIT page.
> 
> My points are totaling to 65 (this is a separate EOI am logging for 190).
> I have logged my EOI for 189 with the same info and my total points were 60.
> ...


Don't worry, 190 application adds 5 points at first place. Please go ahead with your application.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> -- Guys please help soon. I have duly filled my EOI for 190 (261311) - NSW and currently at the SUBMIT page.
> 
> My points are totaling to 65 (this is a separate EOI am logging for 190).
> I have logged my EOI for 189 with the same info and my total points were 60.
> ...


If you apply for any SS you will awarded 5 points automatically.


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

harryv123 said:


> Don't worry, 190 application adds 5 points at first place. Please go ahead with your application.


- thank u soo much. u guys are awsome


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> - thank u soo much. u guys are awsome


you welcome. Also try filing for Victoria


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> you welcome. Also try filing for Victoria


- Sure will do  Thank you.

And can anyone please help with information on 60 pointers for 189 this year?
The last one i heard is that the backlog for 60 pointers - 189 are rooted way back from Jan 2016 :ear:

Any recent update on the trend or if the backlog is slowly moving for good? 

Job code - 261311
EOI 189 - 4th Sep 2016 (60 pnts)
EOI 190 NSW - 11th Nov 2016 (60 +5 pnts)


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> - Sure will do  Thank you.
> 
> And can anyone please help with information on 60 pointers for 189 this year?
> The last one i heard is that the backlog for 60 pointers - 189 are rooted way back from Jan 2016 :ear:
> ...


refer to this https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

islam03 said:


> Guys my 1st job and 2nd job has 10 days gap. will skill select system count the hole experience or cut those 10 days. it will be helpful if you explain it.


it will cut that 10 days gap

if you fill EoI yourself than you will understand why


----------



## OMOB (Sep 16, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> - Sure will do  Thank you.
> 
> And can anyone please help with information on 60 pointers for 189 this year?
> The last one i heard is that the backlog for 60 pointers - 189 are rooted way back from Jan 2016 :ear:
> ...


Check this link. So you know your position.

Pro-rata


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

cshilpa said:


> ICT will be closed  :confused2:
> 
> My job code is 261311.





vasanth240 said:


> Whst is your job code, cause ICT will be closed from tomo for 4 months




as i heard, Victoria is closing... no effect on others


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

destinedtobe said:


> This 190 invite is after you have been selected for nomination from the state is it? This is different from Invitation for Nomination, which has got 14days expiry, correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the visa 190 invite received from DIBP has 60 days expiry period..

however the nomination invite received from NSW has 14 day expiry period, not sure about other states


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

cshilpa said:


> yah but they are 6 hours ahead of us right so they are probably almost into 11th Nov. so




applying with them would keep you ahead in que whenever they open their hive


all the best for NSW.... this also is a good place, you can shift to Victoria later on


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Man, I don't know yet. My agent is sick and I've got no answers from hi since 08/11. This is killing me. But I'm waiting his answer about it.


with 65 points for 2335xx you would have surely got the invite....


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

melkmaid said:


> Hi, i hope someone can answer my quert..
> 
> Currently i have 189 invitation (70 points) but i am having a really a hard time gathering supporting documents for one of my work experience that I claimed..
> 
> So, i resubmitted a different EOI,(still at 70 points) but I did not already include the troublesome work experience.. would i still be able to get an invite on this new EOI? I was noy invited last Nov 8 rounds though :-(


that is a good step to remove doubtful work experience which can create troubles if verification happens

what is your occupation code... 

you will be invited soon, depends on occupation code


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

danish.mir.ali said:


> I have submitted my application with 65 points on 2/11/16 under 261313 (Software Engineer). What are my chances of getting an invite? Expert Opinion.


you will get it soon, not later then December


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Man, I don't know yet. My agent is sick and I've got no answers from hi since 08/11. This is killing me. But I'm waiting his answer about it.


with 65 points for 2335xx you would have surely got the invite....


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

cshilpa said:


> - Sure will do  Thank you.
> 
> And can anyone please help with information on 60 pointers for 189 this year?
> The last one i heard is that the backlog for 60 pointers - 189 are rooted way back from Jan 2016 :ear:
> ...


https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190

make this your companion for visa journey


----------



## eronic (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi all..
it might not be a proper thread to ask so sorry
my SOL,CSOL is ANZSCO : 263111
my score is 65 for 189 and 70 for 190..
seriously I don't know whether to choose both 189 and 190 in EOI or only 189?
because I want to use 189 visa.. and 190 as backup plan.. please help me..


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

eronic said:


> Hi all..
> it might not be a proper thread to ask so sorry
> my SOL,CSOL is ANZSCO : 263111
> my score is 65 for 189 and 70 for 190..
> ...


be with 189... wait for one or two months...you will get the invite... 

this is just my opinion...


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> that is a good step to remove doubtful work experience which can create troubles if verification happens
> 
> what is your occupation code...
> 
> you will be invited soon, depends on occupation code


I'm mech'l engr. A very tight occupation right now... so scary


----------



## djk (Oct 1, 2016)

what is current average time in invitation of 233512 applicant in 189 for 60 points


----------



## Gogamanasl (Nov 9, 2016)

*263111 - high number of Rejects*

Immigration is drilling down on the 189ers when it comes to experience, specially in 263111, be careful, If its me definitely I would go for 190, because the assurance is from the state than immi, there are enough REJECT for 263111 for this month, look before you leap.


----------



## Gogamanasl (Nov 9, 2016)

Immigration is drilling down on the experience of 263111 IT Network, small glitch in the experience cause a rejection, always include expereinces that the employer can well define on the Job Tasks or REJECTIONS is guranteed, 13 Visa rejection cases in this month itself, HOPE THIS IS THE END FOR 263111S.


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> I am wondering why some ageNTS doesn't provide the details if the user request for it.
> 
> Ideally if the user for the eoi username password they should provide it.
> 
> Any thoughts ?


Hi Srikanth

The agent should provide the details for user id. My agent did it.

Regards
Shilpa


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> applying with them would keep you ahead in que whenever they open their hive
> 
> 
> all the best for NSW.... this also is a good place, you can shift to Victoria later on


- Thank you much


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190
> 
> make this your companion for visa journey


- this helps. thank you


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

My EOI was submitted on 7th Oct 2016 and i still havent received invitation yet. Below are some details

Anzsco code = 233914 (Eng Tech)
Subclass 189 = 60 points
Subclass 190 = 65 points
ITA = 

Any idea when can i expect to get an invite?

Regards,


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

Guys i have a doubt :grouphug:

What if someone who is probable fedup with the system, creates hundreds of EOIs with random data resulting in 65+ points in 189 subclass across the job codes?

 :tape2:


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

SHILPA PETER said:


> Hi Srikanth
> 
> The agent should provide the details for user id. My agent did it.
> 
> ...


Good to know and hear from you shilpa


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

guys,
where i can find 26th october invitaion round?


----------



## Mad Pillow (Feb 28, 2016)

ahmedali85 said:


> My EOI was submitted on 7th Oct 2016 and i still havent received invitation yet. Below are some details
> 
> Anzsco code = 233914 (Eng Tech)
> Subclass 189 = 60 points
> ...


Dear friend,

I'm in the same boat. Could you provide more detailed specs of yours points?


----------



## SHILPA PETER (Oct 30, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Good to know and hear from you shilpa



Thank you.
I had to give rest to eyes,after all the addiction to this site and refreshing the page. 
:typing::ranger:eep::smash:
Inner peace!Inner peace!!Inner peace!!
Preparing mentally for Visa submission

I really appreciate your patience through the entire wait !!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

SHILPA PETER said:


> Thank you.
> I had to give rest to eyes,after all the addiction to this site and refreshing the page.
> :typing::ranger:eep::smash:
> Inner peace!Inner peace!!Inner peace!!
> ...


Inner peace - I like this ..

Inneer peaceeee ... 

Inner patience too  lol


----------



## InternalAuditor86 (Jul 19, 2016)

*2212 Question*

Hi all,

Does anyone know the reason why code 2212 has regressed its invite starting on the 12 Oct invite round? 

The EOI cut off date on the 28 Sep round was 11 Sep with 70 points. 
Then on the 12 Oct round, it went back to 20 Apr still on 70 points. 
It would make sense to regress the EOI cut off date if they started inviting 65 pointers but that's impossible because I have 70 points and have not yet been invited. 

Any clue would be greatly appreciated.

Here are my info:

Code: 221214 Internal Auditor
EOI date: 17 October 2016
189 Points: 70
- Age: 30 points
- English: 20 points
- Degree: 15 points
- Australian Educ: 5 points

190 Points: 75
- All of the above 
- NSW nomination: 5 points


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

InternalAuditor86 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There's honestly no explanation for it. I am in the exact same boat. 
70 points with a date of effect of 23 September. I could have sworn I was getting an invitation soon. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 


- Age: 25 points

- English: 20 points

- Degree: 15 points

- Australian Educ: 5 points
- Regional Educ: 5 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Is there any expectation to be invited in the following rounds in my occupation?

Production engineer (233513)
Age: 30 points
English: 10 points
Experience: 10 points
Education: 15 points
Total: 65 points

There are only 259 invitations left, according the the DIBP website. (excluding the invitations given in the last round at 9th Novemeber, I believe).

I don't know if I am on the verge of not getting an invitation. I saw some people with 60 point getting invitation on few rounds back.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Gogamanasl said:


> Immigration is drilling down on the 189ers when it comes to experience, specially in 263111, be careful, If its me definitely I would go for 190, because the assurance is from the state than immi, there are enough REJECT for 263111 for this month, look before you leap.




This is incorrect info. Totally. 

Please dont confuse applicants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> This is incorrect info. Totally.
> 
> Please dont confuse applicants.
> 
> ...




Thanks for saying that! 189 migration is solely points based and does not discriminate where or how the points are achieved. 190 migration definitely looks more at experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

BrenLK said:


> Thanks for saying that! 189 migration is solely points based and does not discriminate where or how the points are achieved. 190 migration definitely looks more at experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




1. For both primary selection criteria are points. Applicant with higher points have higher priority. 
2. Other factors may have some impact on sc190 invitation.
3. Both subclasses processed by DIBP. 4. Rejection does not depend on anzsco or subclass. 
5. Anzsco and points are only relevant at EOI stage. The have no impact on further processing. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Gogamanasl said:


> Immigration is drilling down on the 189ers when it comes to experience, specially in 263111, be careful, If its me definitely I would go for 190, because the assurance is from the state than immi, there are enough REJECT for 263111 for this month, look before you leap.


On what basis you've come to this conclusion?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> On what basis you've come to this conclusion?




Good question bro, i should have started with this  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Good question bro, i should have started with this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:yo: I surprised to see his statement so had no choice but, to put that question


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

@MattF @BulletAK I just went on to skillselect and they're showing current invitation round as 28 September. I'm desperately hoping that they are looking into what the issue might have been for the October rounds. Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

You can still access them by changing the dates in the URL but they're not linking to them directly??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 1. For both primary selection criteria are points. Applicant with higher points have higher priority.
> 2. Other factors may have some impact on sc190 invitation.
> 3. Both subclasses processed by DIBP. 4. Rejection does not depend on anzsco or subclass.
> 5. Anzsco and points are only relevant at EOI stage. The have no impact on further processing.
> ...


5. Anzsco and points are only relevant at EOI stage. The have no impact on further processing. 

Does that mean each occupation code have some quota for slots?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

mnmedipa said:


> 5. Anzsco and points are only relevant at EOI stage. The have no impact on further processing.
> 
> Does that mean each occupation code have some quota for slots?


Are you referring the quota mentioned for each anzsco category in the skillselect website? 

If it yes - the answer is yes. For each anzsco category we have the occupation ceiling limit !


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

Need help in submitting my EOI, please. When I was submitting my EOI today, the total points is showing as 45 points. So seems like I have missed some information. I have filled all my previous work experience. The question is where do we fill education details as in the education section, there was no place to add bachelors degree or masters degree. I am confused as how 45 points is shown here, rather it should be 55 points as per my current calculation. So please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

BrenLK said:


> @MattF @BulletAK I just went on to skillselect and they're showing current invitation round as 28 September. I'm desperately hoping that they are looking into what the issue might have been for the October rounds. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Might be you are looking at the wrong URL. The correct link is here: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need help in submitting my EOI, please. When I was submitting my EOI today, the total points is showing as 45 points. So seems like I have missed some information. I have filled all my previous work experience. The question is where do we fill education details as in the education section, there was no place to add bachelors degree or masters degree. I am confused as how 45 points is shown here, rather it should be 55 points as per my current calculation. So please suggest. Thanks.


Hi All,
Can somebody please help me in letting me know how many points should I see, when I submit EOI for 189 visa using below information:
Age: 34 years
Education: MCA
Job code: 261313
Total previous work experience: 10 years

I think it is equal to 55 points - am i correct here? But on trying to submit EOI, at the last step, I am seeing below information:
Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)	
The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 45 points

So please suggest. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

Does anyone know when will be the next invitation round?

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Can somebody please help me in letting me know how many points should I see, when I submit EOI for 189 visa using below information:
> Age: 34 years
> Education: MCA
> ...


Did you check the details in the PDF version of your EOI?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ahmedali85 said:


> Does anyone know when will be the next invitation round?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


23 nov


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

aussiedream87 said:


> 23 nov


Thanks  

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Can somebody please help me in letting me know how many points should I see, when I submit EOI for 189 visa using below information:
> Age: 34 years
> Education: MCA
> ...


give a break down on ur points and you need to have 60 points for 189 so you going with 190 SS?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> 23 nov


If I am not claiming any points for work experience, should I write my employment history in form 80 and 1221? I know the supporting documents are not needed but I am just wondering that if i write my employment history and they cross check with my employers, that might screw up things if the employers don't respond appropriately.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> If I am not claiming any points for work experience, should I write my employment history in form 80 and 1221? I know the supporting documents are not needed but I am just wondering that if i write my employment history and they cross check with my employers, that might screw up things if the employers don't respond appropriately.


Yes form80 &1221 needs your entire work history and whereabouts. You just dont need to submit the work documents when you file for visa.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Yes form80 &1221 needs your entire work history and whereabouts. You just dont need to submit the work documents when you file for visa.


But Since they don't ask for contact numbers of the employers, I don't think they will verify my employment. Plus I just have two years of work experience so I don't think they will look in detail.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> But Since they don't ask for contact numbers of the employers, I don't think they will verify my employment. Plus I just have two years of work experience so I don't think they will look in detail.


If you see form 80 they need you entire employment mate. And you need to mentioned irrespective you claiming for it or not. Im also not claiming 10 months of my emp. history so ill talk abt it in form 80 n not submit the docs


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> If you see form 80 they need you entire employment mate. And you need to mentioned irrespective you claiming for it or not. Im also not claiming 10 months of my emp. history so ill talk abt it in form 80 n not submit the docs


Cool, I will mention i too. I hope they don't call my employers and verify.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Cool, I will mention i too. I hope they don't call my employers and verify.


Even if you want to they wont as you are not submitting any proof of the employment.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Even if you want to they wont as you are not submitting any proof of the employment.


cheeky eh!
So how come you help everyone and you haven't gotten an invite yet. What's your story? I know that odds are not in my favor as I should have received an invite in the last draw...


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> cheeky eh!
> So how come you help everyone and you haven't gotten an invite yet. What's your story? I know that odds are not in my favor as I should have received an invite in the last draw...


Long story bro  Im ICT BA where 189 nor NSW is not really interested in 60 | 60+5 pointers. But, Vic did give me some hints reason being they are not behind points  and Vic appreciate folks with less points as well. So I'm following Vic along with NSW and 189 respectively. One more month to go to get Vic outcome and meanwhile working on PTE to give a another shot :nerd:


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Long story bro  Im ICT BA where 189 nor NSW is not really interested in 60 | 60+5 pointers. But, Vic did give me some hints reason being they are not behind points  and Vic appreciate folks with less points as well. So I'm following Vic along with NSW and 189 respectively. One more month to go to get Vic outcome and meanwhile working on PTE to give a another shot :nerd:


I scored 79+ in my first attempt for PTE. I can be of help if you like and I wish you get an invite real soon.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> I scored 79+ in my first attempt for PTE. I can be of help if you like and I wish you get an invite real soon.


thank you so much buddy I really appreciate you on that and I wish the same . And sure if you can suggest me. Here are my scores from last two attempts

PTE SCORES:
1st attempt LRSW : 81,76,87,76
2nd attempt LRSW : 86,78,82,88


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> I scored 79+ in my first attempt for PTE. I can be of help if you like and I wish you get an invite real soon.


you are invited under 189 or 190 Vic?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> thank you so much buddy I really appreciate you on that and I wish the same . And sure if you can suggest me. Here are my scores from last two attempts
> 
> PTE SCORES:
> 1st attempt LRSW : 81,76,87,76
> 2nd attempt LRSW : 86,78,82,88


Your scores are good. Just concentrate a little more on reading. For speaking, I just know that you have to read fast. Nothing else matters. I scored 84 in reading so I don't know much myself. But concentration is the key. rest is all good. Do take mock exams from the gold kit.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> you are invited under 189 or 190 Vic?


I don't have an invite yet. With Victoria I have applied as a 65+5. And for 189 just 65. I saw people get invited with 60 points on 26th Oct's draw. But I haven't seen anybody getting an invite on 9th November with my job code (233512). Still waiting, I have submitted 3 EOI's for NSW, VIC and 189. Let's see.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Your scores are good. Just concentrate a little more on reading. For speaking, I just know that you have to read fast. Nothing else matters. I scored 84 in reading so I don't know much myself. But concentration is the key. rest is all good. Do take mock exams from the gold kit.


Yeah for now im doing the preparation. Once I have Vic outcome ill decide on the giving my PTE or not. thanks for the headsup. cheers!!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> I don't have an invite yet. With Victoria I have applied as a 65+5. And for 189 just 65. I saw people get invited with 60 points on 26th Oct's draw. But I haven't seen anybody getting an invite on 9th November with my job code (233512). Still waiting, I have submitted 3 EOI's for NSW, VIC and 189. Let's see.


wish you good luck mate  May be 1-2 months you should hear some good news


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> I don't have an invite yet. With Victoria I have applied as a 65+5. And for 189 just 65. I saw people get invited with 60 points on 26th Oct's draw. But I haven't seen anybody getting an invite on 9th November with my job code (233512). Still waiting, I have submitted 3 EOI's for NSW, VIC and 189. Let's see.


hi bonkers911,

I see that you have applied for mechanical engineer category. One of my cousins is planning to apply for the same. Can you please let me know the steps you followed so far ? That would greatly help


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ahmedali85 said:


> Does anyone know when will be the next invitation round?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk




1.5 weeks  23rd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> 1.5 weeks  23rd.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks again 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi bonkers911,
> 
> I see that you have applied for mechanical engineer category. One of my cousins is planning to apply for the same. Can you please let me know the steps you followed so far ? That would greatly help


At first you need to appear for IELTS as Engineers Australia don't accept PTE results, get his skill assessed from Engineers Australia. After that if he has enough points he can submit an EOI for either state or federal.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> At first you need to appear for IELTS as Engineers Australia don't accept PTE results, get his skill assessed from Engineers Australia. After that if he has enough points he can submit an EOI for either state or federal.


few clarifications : 

1. is there a need to score in 7 in all sections IELTS in order to get positive assessment from EA ?

2. is there a link that you have and can share to prepare the list of required documents and submit it to EA for assessment ?

3. looking at the current trend , can you please let me know what is the approximate time taken by EA to finish the assessment and send the result ?


----------



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi,

As you are in same skill like mine. I have following points claimed for the EOI I had filled on 11 November 2016. Can anyone suggest me what is the chances of getting invitation in 189. 

Other issue is regarding 189 visa, as I am adding 5 more points in April 2016 from my current work experience, it would be rational for me to wait till April and go for 189?
if in case i got invitation from 190 before shall i grab that opportunity instead. Please suggest me. All your valuable suggestion would be appreciable.


Skilled Individual | Internal Auditor - 221214
VETASSESS Positive: 25 February 2016
PTE Academic : L: 90, R: 90, W: 90, S: 90
EOI Submitted : 11 November, 2016 (65 Points for 189 (will be 70 in April 2016 due to work experience) & 70 Points for 190 [NSW])
EOI Invitation : XXXXX


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> If you see form 80 they need you entire employment mate. And you need to mentioned irrespective you claiming for it or not. Im also not claiming 10 months of my emp. history so ill talk abt it in form 80 n not submit the docs


Hello, i am not claiming for employmemt. I showed 2 years f relevant employment. I have these docs. Experience letter, Salary certificate, salary vouchers (6) and last 2 years income tax returns docs. Do i need any more docs to provide?

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi,

One question on 189 EOI submission:

Does giving the number of dependents make any difference in EOI invitation consideration?

My current plan is that I would be going to Aus alone initially, then may be after 1 year I will consider to bring my family there. So how should the EOI be submitted considering this thing? Should I specify the number of dependents as 0 or total number of dependents including my family members, who might be with me after 1 year? Also for the question, will in future will dependents visa be processed along with your visa - what should be the answer to this question - yes/no? Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

nyk.smit91 said:


> Hello, i am not claiming for employmemt. I showed 2 years f relevant employment. I have these docs. Experience letter, Salary certificate, salary vouchers (6) and last 2 years income tax returns docs. Do i need any more docs to provide?
> 
> Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


may be you can have your bank transactions to highlight salary credit for those years


----------



## NajamShah (Oct 9, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> But Since they don't ask for contact numbers of the employers, I don't think they will verify my employment. Plus I just have two years of work experience so I don't think they will look in detail.


Can you please guide me for PTE.


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> may be you can have your bank transactions to highlight salary credit for those years


But salary is paid by cash. I had not credited to my bank account. 

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

BrenLK said:


> @MattF @BulletAK I just went on to skillselect and they're showing current invitation round as 28 September. I'm desperately hoping that they are looking into what the issue might have been for the October rounds. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


agree to other member, you can access round results by changing the dates, but i think skillselect is going through and will make corrections in data posted there, specially for "Auditors"


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need help in submitting my EOI, please. When I was submitting my EOI today, the total points is showing as 45 points. So seems like I have missed some information. I have filled all my previous work experience. The question is where do we fill education details as in the education section, there was no place to add bachelors degree or masters degree. I am confused as how 45 points is shown here, rather it should be 55 points as per my current calculation. So please suggest. Thanks.


see the attachments, in education history click "yes" then click on "add" a new window will open, provide detail there

see attachments for detail




misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Can somebody please help me in letting me know how many points should I see, when I submit EOI for 189 visa using below information:
> Age: 34 years
> Education: MCA
> ...


is entire 10 years work experience marked relevant by ACS, in eoi enter your experience detail and mark as RELEVANT whichever period has been certified by ACS


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

bonkers911 said:


> If I am not claiming any points for work experience, should I write my employment history in form 80 and 1221? I know the supporting documents are not needed but I am just wondering that if i write my employment history and they cross check with my employers, that might screw up things if the employers don't respond appropriately.


they wont do verification wrt employment if you are not claiming experience points but mention them in form 80 and 1221


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nyk.smit91 said:


> Hello, i am not claiming for employmemt. I showed 2 years f relevant employment. I have these docs. Experience letter, Salary certificate, salary vouchers (6) and last 2 years income tax returns docs. Do i need any more docs to provide?
> 
> Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


this is more than enough if you are not claiming experience points


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> few clarifications :
> 
> 1. is there a need to score in 7 in all sections IELTS in order to get positive assessment from EA ?
> 
> ...


1. EA needs at least 6 in all modules

2. no idea about the link but i have mentioned list of required documents at the end

3. 15 days - fast track; 3-4 months - normal track

List of Documents for Engineers Australia

1.	Filled CDR Form
2.	Softcopy of 3 Projects Reports, Analysis of Narratives and Summary of Competencies Claimed and CPD
3.	Softcopy of updated CV giving details of project reports 
4.	Original GST Exemption Letter 
5.	copy of IELTS / Toefl Score Sheet 
6.	copy of Educational Documents starting from 10th Grade (Marksheets & Certificates)
7.	copy of Employment Documents such as Offer Letter, Appointment Letter, Increment Letter, Salary Slips and others
9.	copy of Form 16 
10.	copy of of Passport Pages
11.	copy of of Birth Certificate 
12.	Photograph - softcopy
13.	relevant fees


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

nyk.smit91 said:


> But salary is paid by cash. I had not credited to my bank account.
> 
> Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


See if you can get a letter stating the same. It will be helpful while you lodge visa. Just a statement saying the company paid the salary in cash.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

BrenLK said:


> @MattF @BulletAK I just went on to skillselect and they're showing current invitation round as 28 September. I'm desperately hoping that they are looking into what the issue might have been for the October rounds. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





sultan_azam said:


> agree to other member, you can access round results by changing the dates, but i think skillselect is going through and will make corrections in data posted there, specially for "Auditors"


Guys, I wonder if you are looking at the right link? Because, I can still see the current invitation round as _26 Oct round results_ from the skillselect page. See the attached image.


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> See if you can get a letter stating the same. It will be helpful while you lodge visa. Just a statement saying the company paid the salary in cash.


Yes in salary certificate, it has been mentioned with salary structure. 

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> this is more than enough if you are not claiming experience points


Ok Thanks

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattF (Nov 10, 2016)

I believe Queensland is also inviting auditors. I know someone who submitted with 60 points and got an invite within a few days.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> 
> One question on 189 EOI submission:
> 
> ...


It is my thought, experts may differ

It is better to include dependents in your pr application- spouse, child and parents(single parent). If visa is granted than do validation trip and later your family can you after 2/3/4 years but not more then 5 years from visa grant date.

I am saying this because getting dependents visa within your pr application saves you time, money and hassles in future.

Rest all is your decision



By the way, answer to your original query - Even if you mark 0 dependents in eoi, you can make changes at stage of visa application

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

MattF said:


> I believe Queensland is also inviting auditors. I know someone who submitted with 60 points and got an invite within a few days.


With job offer or without? 

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> see the attachments, in education history click "yes" then click on "add" a new window will open, provide detail there
> 
> see attachments for detail
> 
> ...


Thanks @sultan_azam - seems like I made a mistake in my EOI submission. The initial EOI submit request, which I did yesterday, was for 60 points. Then on seeing the points breakdown, I realized my mistake and then updated the EOI, which brought it to 55 points. Now seems like I had done another mistake here for work experience. I have put all my 10 years work exp there. But as per ACS, few years are deducted. So 2 questions here:
1. Now should I update the same EOI, or, should I raise a new EOI request?
2. Should I only put the relevant work experience in the EOI request - meaning suppose in company 1, I worked from Jan 2006 to Dec 2006. Then in company 2, I started working from Jan 2007 and worked till Dec 2008 and ACS says relevant after June 2008, then in the EOI request should I just have the row saying that company 2 from July 2008 till Dec 2008 and no need to specify company 1 information and company 2 information from Jan 2007 to June 2008?

Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> It is my thought, experts may differ
> 
> It is better to include dependents in your pr application- spouse, child and parents(single parent). If visa is granted than do validation trip and later your family can you after 2/3/4 years but not more then 5 years from visa grant date.
> 
> ...


Thanks @sultan_azam. So 2 questions here:
1. You said - _spouse, child and parents(single parent)_ - regarding parents, just to clarify, can we not include both father and mother as dependents? Single parent is confusing me here. So please clarify.
2. You told - _I am saying this because getting dependents visa within your pr application saves you time, money and hassles in future._ - Does this mean when I will submit my visa 189 application, then I would also have to provide documents related to my dependents, even though currently I only want to get my PR processed? If yes, then which documents?
Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## MattF (Nov 10, 2016)

nyk.smit91 said:


> With job offer or without?
> 
> Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


This was someone who was already onshore with a job. Currently on a 457 visa.


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Yes form80 &1221 needs your entire work history and whereabouts. You just dont need to submit the work documents when you file for visa.


I did full time study AND part time work at the same time, should I also mention the part time work in these forms? TIA!


----------



## Sonal15 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi All 

My name is Sonal and I had lodged my EOI on 20th june 2016.
I had applied for Software engineer profile .
I completed 7 years of work experience in Nov .
I had a quick query , since now my work experience is more than 5 years after the initial deduction of 2 years by ACS , will my points get automatically updated or do I need to do it manually .

Also I was in Melbourne for 8 months on a project during this tenure , so will they deduct it from my total work ex , currently my points stands at 60.

Any kind of feedback and resolution is deeply appreciated .

Thanks


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

Mechanical Engineers going Pro rata for the rest of the year ?? | Iscah

Mechanical Engineers going Pro rata for the rest of the year ??

Mechanical Engineers going Pro rata for the rest of the year ??

There are only 1539 places for this occupation for the 2016/17 program year.

In the October 12th round there were 123 invites
In the October 26th round there were 112 invites
That came to a total of 1280 so far with ONLY 259 left.

We have feedback of 65 and 70 point people not getting an invite from the 9th November round. So DIBP have either used the full 1539 places (unlikely) or they have decided to Pro Rata that occupation and so limit the invites to maybe around 16 per round for the rest of the year.

That would mean most applicants will now require 70 points for an invite with a small hope for 65 pointers.

So basically, mechanical engineers are in a lot of trouble now.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

*next invitation*

guys...when is th enxt invitation round ??? it seems there is no hope for 60pointers this year or next for software engineerss...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abin said:


> guys...when is th enxt invitation round ??? it seems there is no hope for 60pointers this year or next for software engineerss...




23/11/2016 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

abin said:


> guys...when is th enxt invitation round ??? it seems there is no hope for 60pointers this year or next for software engineerss...


Hi abin,

What is your points split up ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Sonal15 said:


> Hi All
> 
> My name is Sonal and I had lodged my EOI on 20th june 2016.
> I had applied for Software engineer profile .
> ...


Hi sonal,

After completing 5 years skilled experience your eoi would automatically get updated with additional 5 points. There is no manual intervention required. 

Did you provide an end date for your current employment in the experience section when you applied the eoi ? 

please advise.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

abin said:


> guys...when is th enxt invitation round ??? it seems there is no hope for 60pointers this year or next for software engineerss...


23 Nov and what are you points?


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi abin,
> 
> What is your points split up ?




Thanks Kris.....my points is 60


----------



## aruna_krishnan (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi 

What are my chances of getting an invitation in 23rd Nov round ?

My points split up is :

Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
IELTS : L-8.5, R-9, S-7, W-7 10 points
ACS positive : 28/Oct/2016 (8 years) 15 points
Education : 15 points 
Age : 25 points 
EOI Submitted : 02/Nov/2016 Total - 65 points


----------



## rajatmittal (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi All,

Today I submitted my EOI with 60 points for Developer programmer.
May you please help me with your experience about the waiting time for getting the invite.

Thanks in advance.
Rajat


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

i had submitted for software engineer for 60 points on 17th feb 2016, and still waiting


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

rajatmittal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I submitted my EOI with 60 points for Developer programmer.
> May you please help me with your experience about the waiting time for getting the invite.
> ...


Hey Rajat,

your points breakdown and jobcode?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks @sultan_azam - seems like I made a mistake in my EOI submission. The initial EOI submit request, which I did yesterday, was for 60 points. Then on seeing the points breakdown, I realized my mistake and then updated the EOI, which brought it to 55 points. Now seems like I had done another mistake here for work experience. I have put all my 10 years work exp there. But as per ACS, few years are deducted. So 2 questions here:
> 1. Now should I update the same EOI, or, should I raise a new EOI request?
> 2. Should I only put the relevant work experience in the EOI request - meaning suppose in company 1, I worked from Jan 2006 to Dec 2006. Then in company 2, I started working from Jan 2007 and worked till Dec 2008 and ACS says relevant after June 2008, then in the EOI request should I just have the row saying that company 2 from July 2008 till Dec 2008 and no need to specify company 1 information and company 2 information from Jan 2007 to June 2008?
> 
> Please clarify. Thanks.


Hi All,
Can you please clarify the above queries. Thanks.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aruna_krishnan said:


> Hi
> 
> What are my chances of getting an invitation in 23rd Nov round ?
> 
> ...


hi aruna,

Having 65 points for 189 your category - invitation is on its way , coming soon  waiting time 1-2 months approximately !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hey Rajat,
> 
> your points breakdown and jobcode?


hi rajat,

1. Did you apply for 261312 developer programmer?

2. Did you apply for 189 and 190 or just 189?

3. What is your points split up ?

please advise


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

abin said:


> Thanks Kris.....my points is 60


Hi abin,

Unfortunately 60 points is getting tougher 

Did you get a chance to apply for 190?

What is your overall experience and skilled experience given by acs ?


----------



## aruna_krishnan (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks Srikanth.

By the way , does any one know what is Visa date of effect ?
Does that signify the last cut off date considered for particular invitation round ?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

aruna_krishnan said:


> Thanks Srikanth.
> 
> By the way , does any one know what is Visa date of effect ?
> Does that signify the last cut off date considered for particular invitation round ?


Yes, it signifies the cutoff date for that particular invitation round


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, it signifies the cutoff date for that particular invitation round


Can you also please help in the below queries:

I seem to have made a mistake in my EOI submission. The initial EOI submit request, which I did yesterday, was for 60 points. Then on seeing the points breakdown, I realized my mistake and then updated the EOI, which brought it to 55 points. Now seems like I had done another mistake here for work experience. I have put all my 10 years previous work exp there. But as per ACS, few years are deducted. So 2 questions here:
1. Now should I update the same EOI, or, should I raise a new EOI request?
2. Should I only put the relevant work experience in the EOI request - meaning suppose in company 1, I worked from Jan 2006 to Dec 2006. Then in company 2, I started working from Jan 2007 and worked till Dec 2008 and ACS says relevant after June 2008, then in the EOI request should I just have the row saying that company 2 from July 2008 till Dec 2008 and no need to specify company 1 information and company 2 information from Jan 2007 to June 2008?

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> 1. Now should I update the same EOI, or, should I raise a new EOI request?
> 2. Should I only put the relevant work experience in the EOI request - meaning suppose in company 1, I worked from Jan 2006 to Dec 2006. Then in company 2, I started working from Jan 2007 and worked till Dec 2008 and ACS says relevant after June 2008, then in the EOI request should I just have the row saying that company 2 from July 2008 till Dec 2008 and no need to specify company 1 information and company 2 information from Jan 2007 to June 2008?


1. Please update the same EOI
2. You have to put all the experience, but mark only the one that has been counted by ACS as relevent. That means, from your example it will be as below
a. Jan 2006 to Dec 2006 - Company 1 --> Not Relevent
b. Jan 2007 to June 2008 - Company 2 --> Not Relevent
c. July 2008 to Dec 2008 - Company 2 --> *Relevent*


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

@fugitive_4u: Thanks for your reply. One more question - in dependents can we include both father and mother - or - only one of them - any rule for dependents regarding parents, please? Thanks.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aruna_krishnan said:


> Thanks Srikanth.
> 
> By the way , does any one know what is Visa date of effect ?
> Does that signify the last cut off date considered for particular invitation round ?


Yea, that's correct aruna !


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

aruna_krishnan said:


> Thanks Srikanth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,

I also submitted eoi on 04th nov with 65 points. Based on cutoff for recent round, our case might be picked up in dec first round or second. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

hariyerra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also submitted eoi on 04th nov with 65 points. Based on cutoff for recent round, our case might be picked up in dec first round or second.
> 
> ...


For which Anzsco code?

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

ahmedali85 said:


> For which Anzsco code?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk




Mine is 261311


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

Good day guys

For visa application, do i need to upload attested color copies of all the documents or uploading color copies of them is alright?
Does my PCCs and Bank statement need to be attested too?

Regards


----------



## sowmiya_syd (Aug 22, 2016)

Asifskeep said:


> Good day guys
> 
> For visa application, do i need to upload attested color copies of all the documents or uploading color copies of them is alright?
> Does my PCCs and Bank statement need to be attested too?
> ...



Color Copies should be sufficient. If the document is in black and white, u can attest them.

Bank statements and PCC's don't need attestation.

There is no harm in getting attested all the documents also 

Hope this helps


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

hi friends.. do you know if anyone got any invite for those who are under, Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers last November 7 rounds?

I don't think anyone in this forum have been invited. I've checked with other forums also and I've not heard of anyone got invited..


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

melkmaid said:


> hi friends.. do you know if anyone got any invite for those who are under, Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers last November 7 rounds?
> 
> I don't think anyone in this forum have been invited. I've checked with other forums also and I've not heard of anyone got invited..


As you can see from the capture that the person who submitted on 31/10/2016 with 70 points also didn't get the invite on Nov 7 round...
So I think it is safe to assume that the slots are not over...Might have skipped invitations for last invite and might be going pro-rata soon...


----------



## silinux (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi All,

I submitted my EOI on Oct-23 for Developer Programmer(261312). Will i get the invite within this year.

EOI 190 NSW nomination(60+5)-65 points


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

silinux said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on Oct-23 for Developer Programmer(261312). Will i get the invite within this year.
> 
> EOI 190 NSW nomination(60+5)-65 points


Hi silinux,

Could you please share your points breakdown? 

What is your overall experience and what is your skilled experience given by acs !

please advise.


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

*Breaching IED (First entry date)*

Guys, Need your help, my Grant has arrived however IED(First entry Date to Australia) is mentioned as 02/12 just 15 days from today. I sent emails to GSM and Skill migration email addresses as 15/20 days are not enough to prepare and manage the travel to Australia.

In response, I got a letter stating the below. I think this letter states that they won't cancel the Grant even if I go beyond the mentioned date i.e. 02/12. However need your advise :
- To confirm if this content states that it's okay to breach this date i.e. My understanding is correct that there won't be any issue
- In case I need to ask any additional impact of breaching the entry date on the Grant.

Many Thanks

*Letter :*
_Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection _

*NOTICE TO GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION VISA HOLDERS ABOUT TRAVELLING IN BREACH OF THEIR VISA’S INITIAL ENTRY DATE *

*The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: 
8504 The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies before a date specified by the Minister. *

*This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before the date specified in the “Visa Grant Notice” provided to you when your visa was granted. *

*General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition. *

Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial entry date. 

*General Skilled Migration; however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition. *

*Visa Validity Period 
This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information about your visa validity period is also contained in the “Visa Grant Notice”.*

If your General Skilled Migration visa has ceased for any reason then you cannot use this notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa. 

Travelling to Australia 
This notice should be sufficient evidence for a travel provider to be satisfied that the visa holder can enter Australia as the holder of a General Skilled Migration visa. 
Visa holder(s) may wish to carry a copy of this notice to present to the airline when checking in at the airport and on arrival into Australia. 
Please note that some delays may be encountered upon arrival into Australia while visa validity is verified.


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi expats,

I have lodged my EOI with 65 points as Engineering Technologist at 5th November. What is my probability of getting invite in upcoming round (23rd November). Can anyone predict?


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

silinux said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on Oct-23 for Developer Programmer(261312). Will i get the invite within this year.
> 
> EOI 190 NSW nomination(60+5)-65 points



Chill bro. Definitely you will get it as your category will take long time to get fill up.


----------



## silinux (Nov 9, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi silinux,
> 
> Could you please share your points breakdown?
> 
> ...


Hi ksrikanthh,

My points breakdown is

Age 25-30 points
PTE A- 10 points
Australian experience(1 year)-5 points
Overseas experience(3 years(2 years reduced by ACS))-1 year-0 points
Qualification ICT Major - 15 points
NSW 190 nomination - 5 points

Total=65 points


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

keyshore said:


> Yup, ACS assessment is done for 261313, also she gave IELTS test and got 6 band in all streams.
> 
> ————————————————————————
> Occupation Code : 261313 Software Engineer
> ...


Ok, Thats Great, I wanted to make it sure for you as well as for one of my friend as well. Good Luck.


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

*Breaching IED (First entry date) - Help / Suggestion required*

Please help - It's critical for me.



oracle_engine said:


> Guys, Need your help, my Grant has arrived however IED(First entry Date to Australia) is mentioned as 02/12 just 15 days from today. I sent emails to GSM and Skill migration email addresses as 15/20 days are not enough to prepare and manage the travel to Australia.
> 
> In response, I got a letter stating the below. I think this letter states that they won't cancel the Grant even if I go beyond the mentioned date i.e. 02/12. However need your advise :
> - To confirm if this content states that it's okay to breach this date i.e. My understanding is correct that there won't be any issue
> ...


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

oracle_engine said:


> Guys, Need your help, my Grant has arrived however IED(First entry Date to Australia) is mentioned as 02/12 just 15 days from today. I sent emails to GSM and Skill migration email addresses as 15/20 days are not enough to prepare and manage the travel to Australia.
> 
> In response, I got a letter stating the below. I think this letter states that they won't cancel the Grant even if I go beyond the mentioned date i.e. 02/12. However need your advise :
> - To confirm if this content states that it's okay to breach this date i.e. My understanding is correct that there won't be any issue
> ...


As per my understanding, I don't see them getting lenient in any way.

What I would suggest is, just first of all book your tickets right away. Since you only have 15 days, it would get much harder to even book your tickets. At least secure yourself first. Book your short validation trip and come back (make sure you include all those to whom visa is granted).

Secondly, try to contact and get a clear permission from the department that you cant proceed in 15 days. If you get approval within this time, just cancel your tickets and you are good to go. Else you will already have a contingency plan for a short validation trip and return.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

oracle_engine said:


> Guys, Need your help, my Grant has arrived however IED(First entry Date to Australia) is mentioned as 02/12 just 15 days from today. I sent emails to GSM and Skill migration email addresses as 15/20 days are not enough to prepare and manage the travel to Australia.
> 
> In response, I got a letter stating the below. I think this letter states that they won't cancel the Grant even if I go beyond the mentioned date i.e. 02/12. However need your advise :
> - To confirm if this content states that it's okay to breach this date i.e. My understanding is correct that there won't be any issue
> ...




That should suffice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> As per my understanding, I don't see them getting lenient in any way.
> 
> What I would suggest is, just first of all book your tickets right away. Since you only have 15 days, it would get much harder to even book your tickets. At least secure yourself first. Book your short validation trip and come back (make sure you include all those to whom visa is granted).
> 
> Secondly, try to contact and get a clear permission from the department that you cant proceed in 15 days. If you get approval within this time, just cancel your tickets and you are good to go. Else you will already have a contingency plan for a short validation trip and return.


Thanks BulletAK, I asked for further confirmation from them on email :
_Can you please confirm me that the content of the attached letter means that I along with my family can enter Australia after the entry date mentioned in the Grant letter ?
I am asking because I want to be 100% confirm that arriving after the date mentioned in the letter would not cancel my PR status.
Please respond and please can you issue me the final date for first entry to Australia as current date : 02/12/2016 is very difficult and I can plan according to the new date ?
_

In response, I got this :

_Thank you for your email.
It is not possible to change the initial entry date. As per the attached letter the Department has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.

Your visa is valid for 5 years as per the ‘Visa Grant Notice’._

Should it not suffice as they have already mentioned that they are aware with the entry date problem and they are okay with candidate not coming before due date ?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

oracle_engine said:


> Thanks BulletAK, I asked for further confirmation from them on email :
> _Can you please confirm me that the content of the attached letter means that I along with my family can enter Australia after the entry date mentioned in the Grant letter ?
> I am asking because I want to be 100% confirm that arriving after the date mentioned in the letter would not cancel my PR status.
> Please respond and please can you issue me the final date for first entry to Australia as current date : 02/12/2016 is very difficult and I can plan according to the new date ?
> ...


I don't have sufficient experience with this brother else I would have surely assured you. It seems like they can consider the breach of this condition but still on the other hand they cant extend the IED. Anyone who have experienced a similar scenario can assure / help you further.

As per my guess, I think this letter should suffice as they have written that the visa cant just be canceled with the breach of this condition (highlighted above in red). But you should carry the copy of this letter with you if you travel after the IED, as written at the end of the letter.

Also start a new thread with this topic and maybe someone would be able to reply you who have experienced this.

Best of luck!


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> I don't have sufficient experience with this brother else I would have surely assured you. It seems like they can consider the breach of this condition but still on the other hand they cant be extend the IED. Anyone who have experienced a similar scenario can help you further.
> 
> Also start a new thread with this topic and maybe someone would be able to reply you who have experienced this.
> 
> Best of luck!


Oh that's fine, your thoughts so far are much valuable and thanks a lot for that. You made your efforts in genuine intention.

On the other hand, andreyx108b has also confirmed that it should suffice which makes me more confident. It is really a hard nut to crack if I want to visit now in a lot lot an d lot of hurry, leaves from company, kid's school, arranging stay in Aus, arranging currency + additional spending only on visiting - all this would spoil our actual planning(including financial planning) which was different. However if vising was MUST then plannings can be ignore, just trying to save this hurry as if it's possible.

Will wait for more comments from experienced people here.......


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

oracle_engine said:


> Oh that's fine, your thoughts so far are much valuable and thanks a lot for that. You made your efforts in genuine intention.
> 
> On the other hand, andreyx108b has also confirmed that it should suffice which makes me more confident. It is really a hard nut to crack if I want to visit now in a lot lot an d lot of hurry, leaves from company, kid's school, arranging stay in Aus, arranging currency + additional spending only on visiting - all this would spoil our actual planning(including financial planning) which was different. However if vising was MUST then plannings can be ignore, just trying to save this hurry as if it's possible.
> 
> Will wait for more comments from experienced people here.......


I have edited my previous comment too. Please check


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello all,
261313 65points. Eoi date:09/11/2016.
Can I expect invitation in December?

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

oracle_engine said:


> Will wait for more comments from experienced people here.......


I suggest you open a new thread on this question to get immediate attention and more responses. This seems like an important question and may help others too


----------



## sharma.abhishek.1986 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi Guys

What are the expectations for ICT business analyst 261111 for 65 pointers in coming 23rd november round. I have logged my EOI on 29/06/2016.

Thanks


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

sharma.abhishek.1986 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> What are the expectations for ICT business analyst 261111 for 65 pointers in coming 23rd november round. I have logged my EOI on 29/06/2016.
> 
> Thanks


Bright chances


----------



## sharma.abhishek.1986 (Sep 8, 2016)

oracle_engine said:


> Bright chances


Yes.

But the matter of fact is how they are taking the case for 261111. Because so far its long waiting period for all 65 pointers.


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

sharma.abhishek.1986 said:


> Yes.
> 
> But the matter of fact is how they are taking the case for 261111. Because so far its long waiting period for all 65 pointers.



That would be specific to 261111 so let one of them reply although it's in the SOL occupation, they generally treat SOL occupations in the same way.


----------



## running_whipstitch (Nov 4, 2016)

hello

is there anyone here waiting for an invite with the code 2544? i hope someone's gonna post here who is not an engineer. feels like im alone.. oh well i guess australia is a country of 2613 people


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

oracle_engine said:


> Oh that's fine, your thoughts so far are much valuable and thanks a lot for that. You made your efforts in genuine intention.
> 
> On the other hand, andreyx108b has also confirmed that it should suffice which makes me more confident. It is really a hard nut to crack if I want to visit now in a lot lot an d lot of hurry, leaves from company, kid's school, arranging stay in Aus, arranging currency + additional spending only on visiting - all this would spoil our actual planning(including financial planning) which was different. However if vising was MUST then plannings can be ignore, just trying to save this hurry as if it's possible.
> 
> Will wait for more comments from experienced people here.......


Given the situation of the account named "oracle_engine" I was wondering if the IED is linked to the date when initial invitation was sent, because in his case there is a difference of 9 months from the date invitation was sent and the date when visa grant. With these 9 months the IED given to the candidate was of just about 15 days so looks like they have targets to get people in within a certain number of months of invitation to apply. 

Thoughts?


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

nkverma said:


> Given the situation of the account named "oracle_engine" I was wondering if the IED is linked to the date when initial invitation was sent, because in his case there is a difference of 9 months from the date invitation was sent and the date when visa grant. With these 9 months the IED given to the candidate was of just about 15 days so looks like they have targets to get people in within a certain number of months of invitation to apply.
> 
> Thoughts?


Account named nkverma - even initial invitation duration is not a year, it's just 9 months ! It seems a case of error, simply and no-one is going to take any action or inquiry why any CO did that simple !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

silinux said:


> Hi ksrikanthh,
> 
> My points breakdown is
> 
> ...


hi silinux,

people wih 5 pts for experience under 261312 developer programmer has recently started receiving invites from NSW. please give at least couple of months time.


----------



## aruna_krishnan (Nov 7, 2016)

Yes, even i think so


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aruna_krishnan said:


> Yes, even i think so


coool


----------



## rajatmittal (Oct 19, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi rajat,
> 
> 1. Did you apply for 261312 developer programmer?
> 
> ...


Yes I have applied for Developer programmer
And for 189 only.
Point split up is:
Age - 26 - 30 points
Education - 15 points
PTE - 10 points
Work Experience: 5 yrs - 2yrs = 3yrs -- 5 points
Total = 60 points


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

rajatmittal said:


> Yes I have applied for Developer programmer
> And for 189 only.
> Point split up is:
> Age - 26 - 30 points
> ...


hi raja, 

when did you apply your eoi for 189 ?


----------



## rajatmittal (Oct 19, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi raja,
> 
> when did you apply your eoi for 189 ?


Hi Srikanth,

I applied my EOI on 14 Nov.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

rajatmittal said:


> Hi Srikanth,
> 
> I applied my EOI on 14 Nov.


hmm, 60 points under 189 for 261312 developer programmer would unfortunately not help for procuring an invite rajat. 

can you please go ahead and apply another eoi for NSW 190 such that you would have 65 points which would increase the chances of getting an invite sooner ? 

i see you have 5 pts for experience. people with 5 pts experience under 261312 for NSW 190 already started receiving invites. so i would strongly suggest you to apply NSW 190 asap. 

feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## rajatmittal (Oct 19, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hmm, 60 points under 189 for 261312 developer programmer would unfortunately not help for procuring an invite rajat.
> 
> can you please go ahead and apply another eoi for NSW 190 such that you would have 65 points which would increase the chances of getting an invite sooner ?
> 
> ...


 I think 190 has limitations to it. I was thinking to claim 5 points for my partner. But fir that she needs to clear PTE with 50 marks across all four sections. It's looking tough.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

rajatmittal said:


> I think 190 has limitations to it. I was thinking to claim 5 points for my partner. But fir that she needs to clear PTE with 50 marks across all four sections. It's looking tough.


oh ok , if there is an option for you to increase points in 189 - please go ahead and try to increase it.

at the same time, try to work in parallel and consider applying for 190 as well. although there are few limitations i believe 190 is equally good as 189  ( just a suggestion)


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

rajatmittal said:


> I think 190 has limitations to it. I was thinking to claim 5 points for my partner. But fir that she needs to clear PTE with 50 marks across all four sections. It's looking tough.


where ever you have chance to claim points go ahead. Every 5 points make a lot of difference here.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> where ever you have chance to claim points go ahead. Every 5 points make a lot of difference here.


Yea considering the highly competitive category 2613x it's good to grab the opportunity as much as possible


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Dear expats ,

EA has assessed my skilled from November 2008 to May 2016 (as I submitted my RSA on June 2016). Still now I am working . my job details are:
1st job : 15th November 2008 to 5th August 2009
2nd job: 16th August 2009 to till now
Between my 1st and 2nd job there are 10 days gap. I have submitted my EOI last day(15th November 2016) but its counting 10 points only. 
My question is which skill select will count it as a 8 years?? Please suggest. Can i reduce that 10 days gaps as EA did not show that in my out come. I am worried that i may miss the 23rd round ? please help


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

islam03 said:


> Dear expats ,
> 
> EA has assessed my skilled from November 2008 to May 2016 (as I submitted my RSA on June 2016). Still now I am working . my job details are:
> 1st job : 15th November 2008 to 5th August 2009
> ...


Hi Islam,

1. I don't think it's a prob. You have added the start and end dates of your employment in multiple companies which looks good. 

2. Skillselect calculates the points according to the dates we enter.

3. Do you notice 10 points being added for experience in your skillselect account ? You can download your point's split up as a PDF and check that ? Can you check that please?


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi Islam,
> 
> 1. I don't think it's a prob. You have added the start and end dates of your employment in multiple companies which looks good.
> 
> ...


Yes i have checked my points brake down also , rather than showing 15 points for eight years skill select showing 10 points ..I have filled my employment history as below 

1st job : 15th Nov 2008 to 5th August 2009
2nd job : 16th Aug 2009 to continuing ( I left that date empty as per instruction).

As you can see that there are only 10 days gap. When will i get 15points for 8 years in skill select. will software deduct that 10 days or I will increase my 1st job end date 5/7 days to reduce this 10 days gap. If i do so will it contradict my 1st job experience letter I have submitted to EA.......what should I do.

Another question how much gap Skill select count?


----------



## James_canberra (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi everyone,
Is there anyone getting invitation for 189 visa this 9 Nov 2016 yet? I logged my expression of interest 2 weeks ago claiming 70 points for Electronics Engineering. I thought the system automatically sent out the invitations for the highest points all at the same time. Is it correct? I am still not hearing anything yet. Thanks so much?


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

islam03 said:


> Yes i have checked my points brake down also , rather than showing 15 points for eight years skill select showing 10 points ..I have filled my employment history as below
> 
> 1st job : 15th Nov 2008 to 5th August 2009
> 2nd job : 16th Aug 2009 to continuing ( I left that date empty as per instruction).
> ...


I had similar question when I was at a similar stage like you with about 5 months of gap in between 2 jobs, skillselect team clarified that all experience and point updation is done daily per the "skilled" experience dates you have shown in your EOI (and these must be true and correct to avoid later disappointment IMO) so if you believe that with the 10 days gap you are still not having 8 years experience as of today then pls wait another 10 days but don't make mistakes, you must have correct dates in the EOI, worth waiting now than regretting later.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

nkverma said:


> I had similar question when I was at a similar stage like you with about 5 months of gap in between 2 jobs, skillselect team clarified that all experience and point updation is done daily per the "skilled" experience dates you have shown in your EOI (and these must be true and correct to avoid later disappointment IMO) so if you believe that with the 10 days gap you are still not having 8 years experience as of today then pls wait another 10 days but don't make mistakes, you must have correct dates in the EOI, worth waiting now than regretting later.


Yes I will wait but one of friend has 1 month gap in his eight years job history. EOI did not count that while filling employment info. He got 15 points ..coincidentally we both have same job starting date. As my job code 233513 under thread  I am a bit worried that I could not catch next 23rd round also .....for this ten days have to wait for next year


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

islam03 said:


> Yes i have checked my points brake down also , rather than showing 15 points for eight years skill select showing 10 points ..I have filled my employment history as below
> 
> 1st job : 15th Nov 2008 to 5th August 2009
> 2nd job : 16th Aug 2009 to continuing ( I left that date empty as per instruction).
> ...


Ok , I see that for your 

1st job -8 months
2nd job - 7 years and 3 months 

Correct?

Note : skillselect would also count days as well including weekends. I noticed this when I submitted mine.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

James_canberra said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is there anyone getting invitation for 189 visa this 9 Nov 2016 yet? I logged my expression of interest 2 weeks ago claiming 70 points for Electronics Engineering. I thought the system automatically sent out the invitations for the highest points all at the same time. Is it correct? I am still not hearing anything yet. Thanks so much?




You should have gotten it.

Go to myimmi account and check.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

islam03 said:


> Yes I will wait but one of friend has 1 month gap in his eight years job history. EOI did not count that while filling employment info. He got 15 points ..coincidentally we both have same job starting date. As my job code 233513 under thread  I am a bit worried that I could not catch next 23rd round also .....for this ten days have to wait for next year


would you like to try creating a fresh EOI and see if that captures your 8 years experience as of today, this is the only way you have else you have to wait unfortunately. :-( Creating multiple EOIs is not an issue at all as mentioned on DIBP website.


----------



## James_canberra (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply. I have not received any invitation via email yet. I just submitted EOI via SkillSelect, and it did not mention about myimmigration account during the submission. I checked in myimmigration account and there is not yet.


----------



## James_canberra (Nov 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> You should have gotten it.
> 
> Go to myimmi account and check.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply. I have not received any invitation via email yet. I just submitted EOI via SkillSelect, and it did not mention about myimmigration account during the submission. I checked in myimmigration account and there is not yet.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

James_canberra said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I have not received any invitation via email yet. I just submitted EOI via SkillSelect, and it did not mention about myimmigration account during the submission. I checked in myimmigration account and there is not yet.


hi James,

What is the status of your eoi ? Is it showing as SUBMITTED or INVITED ?

please advise.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Ok , I see that for your
> 
> 1st job -8 months
> 2nd job - 7 years and 3 months
> ...


Please check mine if possible..
1st job : 8 months 21 days
2nd job : 7 years and 3 months ( as today)


----------



## James_canberra (Nov 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi James,
> 
> What is the status of your eoi ? Is it showing as SUBMITTED or INVITED ?
> 
> please advise.


It is Submitted. Well, it could mean that this invitation ground is going to be tough...


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

nkverma said:


> would you like to try creating a fresh EOI and see if that captures your 8 years experience as of today, this is the only way you have else you have to wait unfortunately. :-( Creating multiple EOIs is not an issue at all as mentioned on DIBP website.


Can I use the same email ID? 
What to do while writing the current job history ..leave the end date empty or write today's date ? As one of my friend write current date for the running job and got 15 points for 8 years ..he said me to edit the end date of current job every day? is it right ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

James_canberra said:


> It is Submitted. Well, it could mean that this invitation ground is going to be tough...


1. When did you submit on your eoi ?

2. Did you get a chance to check the current trends of people receiving invites for electronics engineering category in immitracker? Previous cut off date? 

3. Can you once confirm if your email address looks good in skillselect

4. If your email address looks good I don't think you have to worry. You would surely receive an email when you receive an invite


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> 1. When did you submit on your eoi ?
> 
> 2. Did you get a chance to check the current trends of people receiving invites for electronics engineering category in immitracker? Previous cut off date?
> 
> ...


How do I confirm my email in skill select?


----------



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

I have noted the strange sequence of invite cut off dates for Auditors which at 70 points have gone each round as follows 27/5 , 29/6, 24/8, 29/8, 11/9 THEN it has jumped back to 20/4, 17/6 ?? Any experts opinion why this had happened. Or its just a typo from DIBP.
Thank you


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sk1982 said:


> I have noted the strange sequence of invite cut off dates for Auditors which at 70 points have gone each round as follows 27/5 , 29/6, 24/8, 29/8, 11/9 THEN it has jumped back to 20/4, 17/6 ?? Any experts opinion why this had happened. Or its just a typo from DIBP.
> Thank you


Its based on the CO's assigned to each case and nothing to do with system.


----------



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> Its based on the CO's assigned to each case and nothing to do with system.


Can you kindly explain/clarify this in more. Thank you


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

sk1982 said:


> aussiedream87 said:
> 
> 
> > Its based on the CO's assigned to each case and nothing to do with system.
> ...


Lol what's that science CO's Assigned???

I reckon the cut off date is 11th Sep
but in the last one or two rounds they invited 75 pointers or may be haven't invited anyone after 11th Sep
Cut off Date is not correct that's what I think


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> How do I confirm my email in skill select?


hi bonkers911,

you can login to skillselect and go to manage account section in the top right of the page.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi bonkers911,
> 
> you can login to skillselect and go to manage account section in the top right of the page.


it is giving me options to change my password or my email. It isn't showing the present email..


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

NP101 said:


> Lol what's that science CO's Assigned???
> 
> I reckon the cut off date is 11th Sep
> but in the last one or two rounds they invited 75 pointers or may be haven't invited anyone after 11th Sep
> Cut off Date is not correct that's what I think


There are people with 70 points, DOE 17 Sept and haven't got any invite from past two rounds. That means the new cutoff dates are correct.

It means that no one is getting invite now in Auditor's category or else they have some kind of system issue which is messing up the invites.

Just cant predict whats going on... :frusty:


----------



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

Please go through these prediction. http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Prorata2016Nov15.pdf

i don't know how practical it is.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

islam03 said:


> Please check mine if possible..
> 1st job : 8 months 21 days
> 2nd job : 7 years and 3 months ( as today)


This is your skilled experience given by EA correct?

After 9 days I see you should reach 8years experience and your points would get updated to 15pts for experience automatically


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sk1982 said:


> Please go through these prediction. http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Prorata2016Nov15.pdf
> 
> i don't know how practical it is.


I have been following this for sometime. This is just a prediction. They keep updating changing their predictions regularly after analysing the results from dibp. it's good to know


----------



## first officer (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi guys.
This is my first post here. Eoi lodged on 9th nov with 60 points as a mechanical engineer. Will i get invitation by 23nov. Any hope? Please shed some light.

Thanks


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol what's that science CO's Assigned???
> ...


I said 11th of sep
There are few on 13th and onwards too

Cutoff dates are not correct at all specially after when revised
That's what I think


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

first officer said:


> Hi guys.
> This is my first post here. Eoi lodged on 9th nov with 60 points as a mechanical engineer. Will i get invitation by 23nov. Any hope? Please shed some light.
> 
> Thanks


Hi first officer,

We have a user @bonkers911 who is also a mechanical engineer here. Please follow up with the user for the latest updates and trends in mechanical engineer category


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

first officer said:


> Hi guys.
> This is my first post here. Eoi lodged on 9th nov with 60 points as a mechanical engineer. Will i get invitation by 23nov. Any hope? Please shed some light.
> 
> Thanks


Hello first officer, 
I saw your post on immitracker also. I think our chances are very slim if the pro rata has been introduced had we lodged out EOI two weeks ago, things would have been different. If the release the quota at once, you will be invited. Otherwise submit your EOI for NSW and Vic if eligible. Nothing can be said till the next draw but do submit your EOI with states as a precautionary measure.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Ok , I see that for your
> 
> 1st job -8 months
> 2nd job - 7 years and 3 months
> ...


Do you have any idea on which date skill select will count my experience as 8 years ....
1st job -8 months 21 days
2nd job - 7 years and 3 months


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

islam03 said:


> Do you have any idea on which date skill select will count my experience as 8 years ....
> 1st job -8 months 21 days
> 2nd job - 7 years and 3 months


After 9 days it should islam. 

You can login and confirm that after 9 days. Please track it


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> it is giving me options to change my password or my email. It isn't showing the present email..


When you try to change your email, does it display your current email ?


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> After 9 days it should islam.
> 
> You can login and confirm that after 9 days. Please track it


I have tried with a back year calculation with my 10 days gap then it count 22nd November as 8 years . Back calculation means starting job: 15th Nov 2007( actual is 15th Nov 2008) ...showed that 10days gap between second job and ending job date given 22nd Nov 2015( actual will be 22nd Nov 2016 if skill select count that day as 8 years). 

If my EOI convert to 60 points on 22nd November then will it consider for 23rd November round .????? are there any limitations or rule ?


----------



## meetbunnny (Sep 30, 2016)

got my invite on 9th November


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

meetbunnny said:


> got my invite on 9th November


Please post your occupation and score break up


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> When you try to change your email, does it display your current email ?


No it doesn't. It just says email and confirm email. Like it displays fields to write them.


----------



## meetbunnny (Sep 30, 2016)

computer network engineer
i had 65 points
and i applied for invitation on 9th August 2016


----------



## umairkhanwe (Oct 24, 2016)

*Invitation Round*

Dears,

why skill select is only showing October in next invitation round 

i could not see November rounds 

Anyone has idea?


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

umairkhanwe said:


> Dears,
> 
> why skill select is only showing October in next invitation round
> 
> ...


Try by this link:

SkillSelect


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

first officer said:


> Hi guys.
> This is my first post here. Eoi lodged on 9th nov with 60 points as a mechanical engineer. Will i get invitation by 23nov. Any hope? Please shed some light.
> 
> Thanks




I think unlikely. 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hey Andrey, what do you think about my case? Mechanical engineer 65 points. Submitted on 4th November.


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

Civil engineer with 60 points for 189...any chances to get invite for 23 Nov?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

mnmedipa said:


> Civil engineer with 60 points for 189...any chances to get invite for 23 Nov?


95%


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> 95%


That's great... Wow 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello there. Australia has changed policy of 457 Visa - now people have only 60 days of time against 90 days to find a new employer. Do you think there can be changes in 189 / 190 also ?


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi guys,

I submitted my EOI on 20-Dec-2015 for 261313 (software engineer) with 60 points. Any chances for me to get an invite soon? It has been almost an year waiting.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

smfaheem said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 20-Dec-2015 for 261313 (software engineer) with 60 points. Any chances for me to get an invite soon? It has been almost an year waiting.


Will take time. Dude with just 5 more points, you can get the invite in next 2 rounds. Why dont u take another shot at PTE. Its really simple and with 70 points you will get the invite in the next round


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Will take time. Dude with just 5 more points, you can get the invite in next 2 rounds. Why dont u take another shot at PTE. Its really simple and with 70 points you will get the invite in the next round


I missed 79+ in PTE twice. Last time i took PTE almost a month back and got Reading-81, writing-85, listening-79, Speaking-67. Before that i got 79+ in all except reading. So now feeling frustrated.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

I understand. Just hold your nerves ya, while taking the test, think of it as a mock and keep speaking in 'Speaking' section. Lots of free tips on Youtube - E2 Language channel. You can do it (or else get married)  

PS: I dont know when will i get invite myself


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hello there. Australia has changed policy of 457 Visa - now people have only 60 days of time against 90 days to find a new employer. Do you think there can be changes in 189 / 190 also ?


Hi abhinav,

Could you please share your points breakdown? I am unable to see your signature as I am using the mobile version and it's not showing your signature


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

smfaheem said:


> I missed 79+ in PTE twice. Last time i took PTE almost a month back and got Reading-81, writing-85, listening-79, Speaking-67. Before that i got 79+ in all except reading. So now feeling frustrated.


Ah whatte close scores ! You were almost there reaching towards the target. If possible try to give one more time and I am sure you have the potential to crack it with 79.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi abhinav,
> 
> Could you please share your points breakdown? I am unable to see your signature as I am using the mobile version and it's not showing your signature


Hello Dear. 

My score is 65 and breakup as follows:

1. Age: 30
2. English: 20
3. B.Tech: 15


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

I am Production engineer and I got 65 points for SC189.

Any chances to get invited in the next round?ray2::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hello Dear.
> 
> My score is 65 and breakup as follows:
> 
> ...


Cool, When did you submit your eoi for 189 and for which category? please advise.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Cool, When did you submit your eoi for 189 and for which category? please advise.


Sorry, I should have told you together. It is 261312 (Developer Programmer) and EOI submited on 8th Nov, 2016


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Sorry, I should have told you together. It is 261312 (Developer Programmer) and EOI submited on 8th Nov, 2016


Cool buddy  having 65 pts your invite is on its way !!!


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Cool buddy  having 65 pts your invite is on its way !!!


Thanks dude

1, Do you think i will get it this round ?

2. I noticed you have been in the pool with 65 points for 190 since October, and you have not been invited yet. Do you think my 189 invite will be delayed? 

3. If yes, should i just go for 190 also ? 

Appreciate your kind response.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Thanks dude
> 
> 1, Do you think i will get it this round ?
> 
> ...


Hey abhi,

1. This round doubtful. Let's see.

2. 65 points under 2613x 189 average waiting time 1-2months approx looking at the current trend. You applied nov 8 right so please give 1-2 months time. 

3. You can try 190 but I am sure you would get 189.

Feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hey abhi,
> 
> 1. This round doubtful. Let's see.
> 
> ...


Thanks ya.. Upset.. Really thought this round


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Thanks ya.. Upset.. Really thought this round


Hmm I understand buddy. Waiting is generally tough and it highly tests our patience


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Thanks ya.. Upset.. Really thought this round


Looking at the current trends of 65 pointers for Visa 189 it appears people with EOI submission within 15 days have also been invited, which suggests that you should get an invite within next 2 rounds. Others can add though. Be positive!


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

nkverma said:


> Looking at the current trends of 65 pointers for Visa 189 it appears people with EOI submission within 15 days have also been invited, which suggests that you should get an invite within next 2 rounds. Others can add though. Be positive!


Thank you sir  you have instilled life in me. Looking at immitracker i may just make it in this round.

One gentleman applied on 10th Oct and got a call on 26th Oct with 65 points and same code. (2nd round) 

Rest, I will let you kind folks know :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Thank you sir  you have instilled life in me. Looking at immitracker i may just make it in this round.
> 
> One gentleman applied on 10th Oct and got a call on 26th Oct with 65 points and same code. (2nd round)
> 
> Rest, I will let you kind folks know :fingerscrossed:


Yeah, my estimation is based on the following from DIBP website. Check the Visa date of Effects in the table at the bottom of these links, this is your EOI date (except those that got/lost additional points after first time EOI submission).

26 October 2016 round results
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-october-2016-round-results.aspx
28 September 2016 round results


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

nkverma said:


> Yeah, my estimation is based on the following from DIBP website. Check the Visa date of Effects in the table at the bottom of these links, this is your EOI date (except those that got/lost additional points after first time EOI submission).
> 
> 26 October 2016 round results
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-october-2016-round-results.aspx
> 28 September 2016 round results


Thanks a ton dear. I went through this  So, if the trend continous i will get it this time. will let you know


----------



## rajatmittal (Oct 19, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> oh ok , if there is an option for you to increase points in 189 - please go ahead and try to increase it.
> 
> at the same time, try to work in parallel and consider applying for 190 as well. although there are few limitations i believe 190 is equally good as 189  ( just a suggestion)


Hi,

I was updating my EOI , but didn't find any option to update the partners skill assessment and PTE score to claim partner's 5 point. May you please help.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

I am sorry to bother you all again. I have 5 yrs work experience but ACS said 4 yrs are not valid since I have a non-ICT degree. 
I claimed only 1 yr as valid in my EOI leaving me with 0 points. did i do the right thing ? 

Some forums say we could have earned 5 more points. Any expert advice please


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> I am sorry to bother you all again. I have 5 yrs work experience but ACS said 4 yrs are not valid since I have a non-ICT degree.
> I claimed only 1 yr as valid in my EOI leaving me with 0 points. did i do the right thing ?
> 
> Some forums say we could have earned 5 more points. Any expert advice please




What you did is right.. 5 points awarded when ACS considered 3 years or more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

smfaheem said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 20-Dec-2015 for 261313 (software engineer) with 60 points. Any chances for me to get an invite soon? It has been almost an year waiting.




It is difficult as per current trend.. try to increase points in english PTE..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capua (Oct 24, 2016)

Applied for Computer System and Network Engineer 263111 - EOI on 16th of October with 65pts

Got my invite on 9th of November. Applying for the visa today or Monday. 

good luck everyone, 60pts seems to be not enough now.


----------



## dreamcomeT (Nov 14, 2016)

Claimed wrong points 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Friends,

I have logged eoi in Aug with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190 visa. After few weeks I received ITA for NSW. Before moving further I got to notice that I have claimed 5 extra points. So I immediately edited my EOI application and not applied for Invitation I received.

In Sept end I have edited my EOI with 60 points for 189 visa and 65 points for State Sponsirship. 

In oct also I added one more EOI. Still I have not got any response.

Can somebody please help me to know that How much time would it take to get an invitation.

And also share the link of xls where I can add my details for 189 visa and 190 visa.

Thanks


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

dreamcomeT said:


> Claimed wrong points
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Hi dreamcomeT,

1. Could you please share your points breakdown and the category you have applied?

2. Please create an account in immitracker and add your case details which we use for tracking cases

3. What is your overall experience and skilled experience ?

please advise

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

capua said:


> Applied for Computer System and Network Engineer 263111 - EOI on 16th of October with 65pts
> 
> Got my invite on 9th of November. Applying for the visa today or Monday.
> 
> good luck everyone, 60pts seems to be not enough now.


Congrats capua ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

rajatmittal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was updating my EOI , but didn't find any option to update the partners skill assessment and PTE score to claim partner's 5 point. May you please help.


hi rajat,

Are you trying to create a new eoi or trying to modify the existing eoi ? please advise. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

rajatmittal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was updating my EOI , but didn't find any option to update the partners skill assessment and PTE score to claim partner's 5 point. May you please help.


Click on "Update EOI" and it will go through from the first detail. In one of the pages, it will ask for "Do you want to claim points for Partner Skills" and it will be marked as "No". Please change that option and further fields will appear to update PTE / IELTS score and the Skill Details. It will then update the EOI with additional 5 points if it satisfies the criteria


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> Click on "Update EOI" and it will go through from the first detail. In one of the pages, it will ask for "Do you want to claim points for Partner Skills" and it will be marked as "No". Please change that option and further fields will appear to update PTE / IELTS score and the Skill Details. It will then update the EOI with additional 5 points if it satisfies the criteria


Hi, your signature says 94 marks in one of the PTE Section. Is it a typo ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hello there. Australia has changed policy of 457 Visa - now people have only 60 days of time against 90 days to find a new employer. Do you think there can be changes in 189 / 190 also ?




There are no limits to find new employer in sc189/190 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello all,
I have booked appointment for pcc on 25th November. 
What all documents I need to carry?


261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hello all,
> I have booked appointment for pcc on 25th November.
> What all documents I need to carry?
> 
> ...


passport and current address proof


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

rajatmittal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was updating my EOI , but didn't find any option to update the partners skill assessment and PTE score to claim partner's 5 point. May you please help.


Hi,

You should be able to see this question after you fill up your skills assessment:

*Is the client claiming points for their partner's skills?*


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

The next round will be next week.

I'm just wondering if I have any good chance to get an invitation.
What would you say mates?

I'm Production engineer (233513) with 65 points for SC189. Applied for 189 on 02/11/16.
(Age: 30 / Experience: 10 / Education: 15 / English: 10)


----------



## rajatmittal (Oct 19, 2016)

destinedtobe said:


> Hi,
> 
> You should be able to see this question after you fill up your skills assessment:
> 
> *Is the client claiming points for their partner's skills?*


I am trying to update the existing EOI.


----------



## Oz_batman (Nov 5, 2016)

What is the probability of getting invite in next round for 189 visa with 65 points(15+30+20)? I have applied today?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Oz_batman said:


> What is the probability of getting invite in next round for 189 visa with 65 points(15+30+20)? I have applied today?


occupation code ???


----------



## Oz_batman (Nov 5, 2016)

261111


----------



## Oz_batman (Nov 5, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> occupation code ???


261111


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Oz_batman said:


> What is the probability of getting invite in next round for 189 visa with 65 points(15+30+20)? I have applied today?





Oz_batman said:


> 261111


people who submitted EOi with 65 points on or before 18 May 2016 got invited in 26th Oct 2016 round.

it it goes at this rate than you can have a wild guess when to expect invite


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

rajatmittal said:


> I am trying to update the existing EOI.


hi rajat,

did you successfully update your existing eoi with partner skills/additional points ?


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> The next round will be next week.
> 
> I'm just wondering if I have any good chance to get an invitation.
> What would you say mates?
> ...


Anyone?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Originally Posted by lucas.wszolek View Post
> The next round will be next week.
> 
> I'm just wondering if I have any good chance to get an invitation.
> ...


chances to receive invite are very good with 65 points for 2335xx in coming round.

however, one thing to be considered is that roughly 25% of invites are left for 2335xx quota and still seven months to go until quota is revised by DIBP. This year we saw inclusion of several occupations into prorata list ( Eg Auditors, other engg professional, CNSE) due to large number of candidates pouring in with high EoI points.

all the best


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> chances to receive invite are very good with 65 points for 2335xx in coming round.
> 
> however, one thing to be considered is that roughly 25% of invites are left for 2335xx quota and still seven months to go until quota is revised by DIBP. This year we saw inclusion of several occupations into prorata list ( Eg Auditors, other engg professional, CNSE) due to large number of candidates pouring in with high EoI points.
> 
> all the best


Yeah man, this situation related to "few" invites left for 2335xx group is scaring me. Hopefuly I will hold one invitation. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mahmoud772009 (Nov 9, 2016)

Gents, 
i need advice, 

i applied EOI today 18-Nov for Telecommunications Engineer 263311 with 60 Point, but my age will turn 33 at the end of Nov, 

what is the possibility to be invited in the next round in 23 Nov, 

also is this occupation has possibility to be invited in the next round

Thanks in advance,

Mahmoud


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

mahmoud772009 said:


> Gents,
> i need advice,
> 
> i applied EOI today 18-Nov for Telecommunications Engineer 263311 with 60 Point, but my age will turn 33 at the end of Nov,
> ...


hi Mahmoud,

https://myimmitracker.com

did you get a chance to track the trends of people receiving invites under your category 263311 in immitracker ? please advise.


----------



## mahmoud772009 (Nov 9, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi Mahmoud,
> 
> 
> 
> did you get a chance to track the trends of people receiving invites under your category 263311 in immitracker ? please advise.


Hello ksrikanthh, 

I checked it but it seems no one track his application for such occupation, 

Regards
Mahmoud


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi,
Eoi submitted on 9th November for 261313 65points.
Can I expect invitation in coming round?

261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
sc489 sa-20 oct2016


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi,
> Eoi submitted on 9th November for 261313 65points.
> Can I expect invitation in coming round?
> 
> ...


hi sudhir,

does your points score equivalent to 65 for 189 or 190 ? pls advise.


----------



## MG22 (Nov 5, 2016)

feeling excited, just got my PTE score upgraded and increased my points to 70. I hope I can get the invite on Nov 23.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

MG22 said:


> feeling excited, just got my PTE score upgraded and increased my points to 70. I hope I can get the invite on Nov 23.


great ! congrats on your PTE scores buddy ! your invitation is on its way , will reach you on nov 23 !


----------



## MG22 (Nov 5, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> great ! congrats on your PTE scores buddy ! your invitation is on its way , will reach you on nov 23 !


Thanks Buddy and my wishes for you to get 20 for PTE


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi sudhir,
> 
> does your points score equivalent to 65 for 189 or 190 ? pls advise.


65points for 189

261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
sc489 sa-20 oct2016


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> 65points for 189
> 
> 261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
> sc489 sa-20 oct2016


Ok, my guess most likely in the upcoming round or in the next round your invite should reach you !! Best wishes. cheers. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

MG22 said:


> Thanks Buddy and my wishes for you to get 20 for PTE


Thank you bro !!  cheers. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mahmoud772009 said:


> Gents,
> i need advice,
> 
> i applied EOI today 18-Nov for Telecommunications Engineer 263311 with 60 Point, but my age will turn 33 at the end of Nov,
> ...


probability for you to receive invite is very high considering previous round data


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi,
> Eoi submitted on 9th November for 261313 65points.
> Can I expect invitation in coming round?
> 
> ...


invitation in next round has lesser probability

but it has higher probability in next round


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

MG22 said:


> feeling excited, just got my PTE score upgraded and increased my points to 70. I hope I can get the invite on Nov 23.


congrats, with 70 points invite seems to be confirmed in next round for 2613xx


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

after submitted if you edit your eoi then the visa effect date will also change. question is at the time of round skill select count initial date of submission or the last edited day.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

islam03 said:


> after submitted if you edit your eoi then the visa effect date will also change. question is at the time of round skill select count initial date of submission or the last edited day.


date of effect of EoI will be considered in skill select invite round


----------



## MG22 (Nov 5, 2016)

Friends,
I am expecting an invite on Nov 23 with 70 points for 261311
I really want to move fast on visa application and would like go extra mile to possibly get direct grant.

Could you please help me with what all preparation can I do while waiting for invitation. what all documents can take time. Here are following that I have already prepared:

- I have all my degree certificates and marksheets ready as they were submitted to ACS
- employment reference letters (As submitted to ACS)
- Payslips ( last 3 months and one for each quarter for all the years) (Should I get the Payslips officially stamped and signed as I have electronic copies only.)
- Got PCC done already for self & spouse
- I topped up my credit card limit to be able to pay visa fee by credit card. I will be using a visa credit card issues in USA while I was there on H1B and maintained well. Hope that should be OK.


Please point me to any other documents ready to increase my possibility of direct grant.


----------



## Xee (Feb 5, 2016)

Electral engineer - 233311
Points breakdown
AGE -30 pts
Education - 15 pts (+ve outcome) 
Pte - s/90 . R/85 . L/90 . W/83 - 20 pts 
EOI 189 (submitted 09 nov. 2016 10:00am ) on 65 points 
Shall I expect an invite on 23 November. 2016 or not ?


----------



## Xee (Feb 5, 2016)

mnmedipa said:


> As you can see from the capture that the person who submitted on 31/10/2016 with 70 points also didn't get the invite on Nov 7 round...
> So I think it is safe to assume that the slots are not over...Might have skipped invitations for last invite and might be going pro-rata soon...


Electral engineer - 233311
Points breakdown
AGE -30 pts
Education - 15 pts (+ve outcome) 
Pte - s/90 . R/85 . L/90 . W/83 - 20 pts 
EOI 189 (submitted 09 nov. 2016 10:00am ) on 65 points 
Shall I expect an invite on 23 November. 2016 or not ?


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

Xee said:


> Electral engineer - 233311
> Points breakdown
> AGE -30 pts
> Education - 15 pts (+ve outcome)
> ...


Definitely yes based on the trend for electrical engineers


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Xee said:


> Electral engineer - 233311
> Points breakdown
> AGE -30 pts
> Education - 15 pts (+ve outcome)
> ...


yea! per the current trend your invite should reach you on nov 23. all the best.


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

I Have a query about EOI submission.

Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?

For this question, i gave only my highest degree, which is Bachelors degree from Australia.
I didnt mention SSC or HSC.

Is that alright to mention only the highest degree or should i mention other secondary level along with bachelors?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Asifskeep said:


> I Have a query about EOI submission.
> 
> Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?
> 
> ...


Hey Asif,

Sslc and hsc details are not required while submitting an eoi. 

Your degree detail is enough.

What is the category that you are planning to apply and what is your points breakdown? please advise.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Asifskeep said:


> I Have a query about EOI submission.
> 
> Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?
> 
> ...


Highesht is bachelors, you gave the right one


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

MG22 said:


> Friends,
> I am expecting an invite on Nov 23 with 70 points for 261311
> I really want to move fast on visa application and would like go extra mile to possibly get direct grant.
> 
> ...


 after payment of visa fee, upload all relevant documents, 
do medicals in a week of fee payment


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

Asifskeep said:


> I Have a query about EOI submission.
> 
> Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?
> 
> ...


They are asking for "studies at secondary level and above" so better give from Secondary level, though only Bachelor level is considered for points. This is purely my opinion.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Xee said:


> Electral engineer - 233311
> Points breakdown
> AGE -30 pts
> Education - 15 pts (+ve outcome)
> ...


very high chances for ITA


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Asifskeep said:


> I Have a query about EOI submission.
> 
> Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?
> 
> ...


at EoI stage, they are interested to know about diploma/bachelor/master/phd so that points for qualification will be alloted accordingly in EoI


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks for the info mate.

I applied for Ship's Engineer 231212
With 65 points 
Age-30
English-20
Bachelors-15



ksrikanthh said:


> Hey Asif,
> 
> Sslc and hsc details are not required while submitting an eoi.
> 
> ...


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Asifskeep said:


> Thanks for the info mate.
> 
> I applied for Ship's Engineer 231212
> With 65 points
> ...


Welcome to IWL (Invitation Waiting List) Asif  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

Haha thanks for that.

You reckon thats gonna be long?



ksrikanthh said:


> Welcome to IWL (Invitation Waiting List) Asif
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Asifskeep said:


> Haha thanks for that.
> 
> You reckon thats gonna be long?


Hey buddy,

Did you get a chance to track the trends of people receiving invites in your category ship engineer ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

Not at all.
I know few but none applied under 189. So i am not too sure about this. If you know the trend, that would be helpful.


ksrikanthh said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> Did you get a chance to track the trends of people receiving invites in your category ship engineer ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Asifskeep said:


> Not at all.
> I know few but none applied under 189. So i am not too sure about this. If you know the trend, that would be helpful.


Hmm. Meanwhile can you check if there are any pending/invited cases in immitracker portal for your category ?

https://myimmitracker.com

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

49 hours till invite!) 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 49 hours till invite!)
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Hi andrey, 

I hope, I will get the invite this time.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hi andrey,
> 
> I hope, I will get the invite this time.


All the best abhi 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> All the best abhi
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks dear ..


----------



## Xee (Feb 5, 2016)

mnmedipa said:


> Definitely yes based on the trend for electrical engineers


Thankyou for boosting my confidence and one more thing I would like to ask do I have to keep checking my account on the day of invitation for the first hour or all day on 23rd November 2016


----------



## Xee (Feb 5, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> yea! per the current trend your invite should reach you on nov 23. all the best.


Thanks for the response 
one more thing I would like to ask like I have asked a fellow user do I have to keep checking my account on the day of invitation for the first hour or all day on 23rd November 2016


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Xee said:


> Thankyou for boosting my confidence and one more thing I would like to ask do I have to keep checking my account on the day of invitation for the first hour or all day on 23rd November 2016


Login to the skill select account to see status on 23rd November 10 minutes past midnight


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Xee said:


> Thankyou for boosting my confidence and one more thing I would like to ask do I have to keep checking my account on the day of invitation for the first hour or all day on 23rd November 2016


Hi xee,

23rd november 12 am Australia time the invites would be released for 189. Please check your emails during the time window.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xee (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for the response buddy 

-------------------
Electral engineer - 233311
Points breakdown
AGE -30 pts
Education - 15 pts (+ve outcome) 
Pte - s/90 . R/85 . L/90 . W/83 - 20 pts 
EOI 189 (submitted 09 nov. 2016 10:00am ) on 65 points


----------



## Xee (Feb 5, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi xee,
> 
> 23rd november 12 am Australia time the invites would be released for 189. Please check your emails during the time window.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I will surely follow your instructions thankyou 

-----------
Electral engineer - 233311
Points breakdown
AGE -30 pts
Education - 15 pts (+ve outcome) 
Pte - s/90 . R/85 . L/90 . W/83 - 20 pts 
EOI 189 (submitted 09 nov. 2016 10:00am ) on 65 points


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Xee said:


> I will surely follow your instructions thankyou
> 
> -----------
> Electral engineer - 233311
> ...


All the best xee  cheers !!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 49 hours till invite!)
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Hi Andrey,
Can you please add a tracker for EOIs 489 (STATE/REGIONAL SPONSORSHIP) in myimmitracker?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Xee said:


> Thankyou for boosting my confidence and one more thing I would like to ask do I have to keep checking my account on the day of invitation for the first hour or all day on 23rd November 2016


in case of invitation - 6.30 pm IST, status in skillselect will change from *SUBMITTED* to* INVITED*, within some time you will receive detailed email regarding this


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

mrit said:


> Hi Andrey,
> Can you please add a tracker for EOIs 489 (STATE/REGIONAL SPONSORSHIP) in myimmitracker?


please recheck you will find it. It has been made available


----------



## gambit123 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi Fellas,
I have a basic question.
I intend to apply for visa sub class 189. I have everything lined up for my EA assessment. Before proceeding with the formal visa application, I got engaged. Can anyone please tell me if it is possible to add a fiance in the visa application?

Regards


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

you are at the stage of skill assessment, this will take at least 2-3 months in normal mode.

than you have to submit EOI, get invited and than you can mention your partner in visa application stage.

i think you could get married by that time and include your spouse in visa application without any fuss


----------



## gambit123 (Sep 7, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> you are at the stage of skill assessment, this will take at least 2-3 months in normal mode.
> 
> than you have to submit EOI, get invited and than you can mention your partner in visa application stage.
> 
> i think you could get married by that time and include your spouse in visa application without any fuss


Thanks for the reply. I plan to get married around September 2017. Domestic issues. My IELTS expires in November 2017. That's why I would like to know that can I add my fiance in the 189 application? If yes then I would proceed at the earliest i.e once I get done with the EA assessment.

Regards


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

gambit123 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I plan to get married around September 2017. Domestic issues. My IELTS expires in November 2017. That's why I would like to know that can I add my fiance in the 189 application? If yes then I would proceed at the earliest i.e once I get done with the EA assessment.
> 
> Regards


what is your occupation code ???


I am not aware about the documents to be provided but you can show fiancee as de-facto partner however that also requires *at least 12 months of evidence at time of application*, i think you will be married by then


in my opinion, wait for SA outcome, if your occupation is not a special one then submit EOI next year at fruitful time, submit documents and get through with the visa.


you need to plan the things well... if EOI points are shaky than re-do the english exam and get superior english, that will fetch you 20 points and few more years of vaildity. with high points in EOI you can get invite within one-two rounds of EOI submission.

this all is my opinion, i can be wrong, all this suggested thinking that your occupation is not a special one (pro-rata)


----------



## gambit123 (Sep 7, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> what is your occupation code ???
> 
> 
> I am not aware about the documents to be provided but you can show fiancee as de-facto partner however that also requires *at least 12 months of evidence at time of application*, i think you will be married by then
> ...


Hi,
Thanks again. its 233512 Mechanical Engineer. It will be taken out next year from the SOL which would mean that I cannot apply for the 189 after that (its flagged). IELTS is 8 overall with each band more than 7. As far as I understand I should proceed as soon as I am done with my EA assessment.

Would they accept an application/EOI in September 2017 if my IELTS is expiring in November 2017?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

1. i am a civil engineer, for past few years CIVIL ENGINEER is under flagged occupation, it isnt removed till now

2. English test results should be valid on the day of invitation, so you can very well submit EOi in september 2017


----------



## gambit123 (Sep 7, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> 1. i am a civil engineer, for past few years CIVIL ENGINEER is under flagged occupation, it isnt removed till now
> 
> 2. English test results should be valid on the day of invitation, so you can very well submit EOi in september 2017


Thanks sultan_azam!


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks for the link. Actually found some useful data.



ksrikanthh said:


> Hmm. Meanwhile can you check if there are any pending/invited cases in immitracker portal for your category ?
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

To be eligible for draw on the next upcoming 23rd November, when is the last time for submission of EOI?

My friend is due to get his skill assessed tomorrow( 22nd Midday). 

Please advise on the issue.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

gambit123 said:


> sultan_azam said:
> 
> 
> > what is your occupation code ???
> ...


what you mean by taken out from sol??next year after june they will not take mechanical??? ?


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 49 hours till invite!)
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Hi,

You mean to say invitation sending will start by 12.01 AM Australia time on Nov23?

Thanks,
Subbu


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi,

I my EOI date is 28/Oct/2016 with 65 points, Can i get an invitation on 23 Nov for 261312 Developer Programmer?

Thanks,
Subbu


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You will get ITA on 23rd round.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mrit said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> Can you please add a tracker for EOIs 489 (STATE/REGIONAL SPONSORSHIP) in myimmitracker?




Isnt it there? I wilö check. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Isnt it there? I wilö check.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Actually, There is for EOI 489 FAMILY Sponsors not for STATE/REGIONAL(Far Coast) nominated category. Kindly check.

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Asifskeep said:


> Thanks for the link. Actually found some useful data.


Nice asif 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Asifskeep said:


> To be eligible for draw on the next upcoming 23rd November, when is the last time for submission of EOI?
> 
> My friend is due to get his skill assessed tomorrow( 22nd Midday).
> 
> Please advise on the issue.


What is the sol category that your friend planning to apply Asif ? please advise

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi,
> 
> You mean to say invitation sending will start by 12.01 AM Australia time on Nov23?
> 
> ...


Yep ! That's correct. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi,

My EOI details are as below. DO u think my either applications will be considered for the 23rd Nov round? 

*EOI 189* : 4th Sep 2016 - 60 points - 261311
*EOI 190/NSW* : 11th Nov 2016 - 60+5 points - 261311


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

Next invitation round is around the corner, all the best to those who are waiting for an invitation 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> Hi,
> 
> My EOI details are as below. DO u think my either applications will be considered for the 23rd Nov round?
> 
> ...


Hi shilpa,

Having 60 points for 189 is not possible unfortunately. 

Could you please share your points breakdown?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi shilpa,
> 
> Having 60 points for 189 is not possible unfortunately.
> 
> ...


==========
Category : 261311 ( Analyst Programmer )
IELTS : L-8.5, R-8, S-7, W-7 ( 10 points )
Exp : ( 9-5.5 = 3.5 years ) ( 5 points )
Education : 15 points
Age : 30 points
EOI 189 : 04/Sep/2016 (60 points )
EOI 190 : 11/Nov/2016 ( NSW 60+5 points)


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> Hi,
> 
> My EOI details are as below. DO u think my either applications will be considered for the 23rd Nov round?
> 
> ...


Hi shilpa
60points has huge backlog. If possible try to increase points in pte/ielts.
And what is your points breakdown?
Thanks.

261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
sc489 sa-20 oct2016


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> ==========
> Category : 261311 ( Analyst Programmer )
> IELTS : L-8.5, R-8, S-7, W-7 ( 10 points )
> Exp : ( 9-5.5 = 3.5 years ) ( 5 points )
> ...


Ok you have 10 pts for english and 5 pts for experience under 261311 category. 

Once NSW starts inviting people having 5 pts for experience under 261311 you would receive one. Keep tracking  would keep you posted !!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Ok you have 10 pts for english and 5 pts for experience under 261311 category.
> 
> Once NSW starts inviting people having 5 pts for experience under 261311 you would receive one. Keep tracking  would keep you posted !!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


and when would that be ?  ohh God ray:

having a Master degree in the chosen job code will help us in NSW prioritization by any chance?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> and when would that be ?  ohh God ray:
> 
> having a Master degree in the chosen job code will help us in NSW prioritization by any chance?


You have full time master degree? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> You have full time master degree?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Its a part time that ive done along with my job from BITS Pilani. ACS has considered it to be my highest education and has chopped down my exp during those years. So am not sure if that could be considered by NSW.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> Its a part time that ive done along with my job from BITS Pilani. ACS has considered it to be my highest education and has chopped down my exp during those years. So am not sure if that could be considered by NSW.


I think for a full time master's degree you would had gotten 5 additional points. No worries. We are expecting NSW to shoot out more invites in the coming months. Let's see. Please give atleast 2-3 months time. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> I think for a full time master's degree you would had gotten 5 additional points. No worries. We are expecting NSW to shoot out more invites in the coming months. Let's see. Please give atleast 2-3 months time.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


5 additional points? but that should be automatically added while filling the EOI isnt it?


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Let's pray for great news from the next invitation round in this week. ray::fingerscrossed:

Applied for SC189 on 02/11/16 with 65 points.
My details below in my signature


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Let's pray for great news from the next invitation round in this week. ray::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Applied for SC189 on 02/11/16 with 65 points.
> My details below in my signature


All the best Lucas  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> 5 additional points? but that should be automatically added while filling the EOI isnt it?


Yes in case if its a full time masters degree. 

Since you have a part time master's degree i believe its not considered for additional 5 pts. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Yes in case if its a full time masters degree.
> 
> Since you have a part time master's degree i believe its not considered for additional 5 pts.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


But how will EOI know if its a full time or a part time master degree? In that case, it should not even consider it as my highest education at the end of application. 
Am confused


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> All the best Lucas
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


All the best for you too *ksrikanthh*.

And for *everyone *in this arduous mission of getting an Australian Visa.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> But how will EOI know if its a full time or a part time master degree? In that case, it should not even consider it as my highest education at the end of application.
> Am confused


.I haven't tried that. But i am aware that part time masters degree is not considered for points. 

Full time master's degree would give you 5 pts. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> All the best for you too *ksrikanthh*.
> 
> And for *everyone *in this arduous mission of getting an Australian Visa.


Cheeers 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xee (Feb 5, 2016)

Let's hope for some good news for this invitation round on 23 November. 
Good luck to all 



---------------
Electral engineer - 233311
Points breakdown
AGE -30 pts
Education - 15 pts (+ve outcome) 
Pte - s/90 . R/85 . L/90 . W/83 - 20 pts 
EOI 189 (submitted 09 nov. 2016 10:00am ) on 65 points
Invitation : waiting


----------



## sharma.abhishek.1986 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi Guys

Just a little question. Do DIBP picks the EOI for invitation as per its date of effect ( DOE ) or by date submitted. Just curious because i have made some changes in EOI for 189 and its date of submission is changed. But there was no point change. and it is still showing its earlier date of effect which is 29/june /2016. 

Any replies would be highly appreciated. 

Thanks
Abhishek


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sharma.abhishek.1986 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just a little question. Do DIBP picks the EOI for invitation as per its date of effect ( DOE ) or by date submitted. Just curious because i have made some changes in EOI for 189 and its date of submission is changed. But there was no point change. and it is still showing its earlier date of effect which is 29/june /2016.
> 
> ...


hi abhishek, 

it should be based on EOI date of effect !

what is your points breakdown ?


----------



## sharma.abhishek.1986 (Sep 8, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi abhishek,
> 
> it should be based on EOI date of effect !
> 
> what is your points breakdown ?



Hey Buddy

Its a big relief thanks for your help. Was in stress thinking my almost 5 months wait went in wain. So much relieved now. Thanks heaps.

Abhishek


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sharma.abhishek.1986 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just a little question. Do DIBP picks the EOI for invitation as per its date of effect ( DOE ) or by date submitted. Just curious because i have made some changes in EOI for 189 and its date of submission is changed. But there was no point change. and it is still showing its earlier date of effect which is 29/june /2016.
> 
> ...


they go by date of effect


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sharma.abhishek.1986 said:


> Hey Buddy
> 
> Its a big relief thanks for your help. Was in stress thinking my almost 5 months wait went in wain. So much relieved now. Thanks heaps.
> 
> Abhishek


coool ! could you please share your points breakdown and the category that you have applied ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

All the best to everyone expecting invite tomorrow, 

i wish skill select open gates for 60/65 pointers guys in pro-rata occupations


----------



## sharma.abhishek.1986 (Sep 8, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> coool ! could you please share your points breakdown and the category that you have applied ?


Yes here it is:

189 applied in 261111 on 29/june/2016 with 65 points
190 applied in 261111 on 31/july/2016 with 65+5 points
489 family sponsored for wa applied on 31/july/ 2016 with 75 points
489 wa state sponsored applies on 31/july/2016 with 75 points.

Points breakdown is:

age 30, study 15, professional year 5, study in australia 5, pte 10 = 65

Did not wanted to apply in another state for personal reasons. But from last 5 months i got understanding after tracking all information. I cant get 190 because i don't have experience or pte 20 points. both of 489 for WA is not looking possible too.

Withdrawn the 190 and both 489's on 13th november 2016.
So now only going with 189.

Thanks


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

Invites go out tomorrow or on the 23?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

lily0828 said:


> Invites go out tomorrow or on the 23?


hi lily, 

invites would kick off at 12 am Australia time on nov 23rd 

india time - tomorrow nov 22nd evening 6 : 30 pm IST ! 

all the best on your invitation tomo !


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

lily0828 said:


> Invites go out tomorrow or on the 23?


23rd 00:00 sydney time

that will be 18:30 Indian time tmrw


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> All the best to everyone expecting invite tomorrow,
> 
> i wish skill select open gates for 60/65 pointers guys in pro-rata occupations


Fingers crossed 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sharma.abhishek.1986 said:


> Yes here it is:
> 
> 189 applied in 261111 on 29/june/2016 with 65 points
> 190 applied in 261111 on 31/july/2016 with 65+5 points
> ...


great, all the best abhishek  having 65 points i have a feeling that you stand a good chance to receive an invite ! 

also which state did you apply for 190 and later withdrawn it ?


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I have submitted for EOI on November 19th 2016(submission date) for the Sub Class 189 with 65 points for the code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer). Would I get an invite on November 23rd.Please help !!! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## sharma.abhishek.1986 (Sep 8, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> great, all the best abhishek  having 65 points i have a feeling that you stand a good chance to receive an invite !
> 
> also which state did you apply for 190 and later withdrawn it ?


Dear Srikanthh

Its good too have 65 points but it is under 261111 business analyst with is too slow with its progress. 190 i applied for NSW at that time.

Abhishek


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sharma.abhishek.1986 said:


> Dear Srikanthh
> 
> Its good too have 65 points but it is under 261111 business analyst with is too slow with its progress. 190 i applied for NSW at that time.
> 
> Abhishek


i see  

i wish you receive an invite sometime sooner as you have lodged an eoi in june 2016 and waiting for sometime !


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

prassu1 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have submitted for EOI on November 19th 2016(submission date) for the Sub Class 189 with 65 points for the code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer). Would I get an invite on November 23rd.Please help !!! Thanks in advance!!


boss, chances are low in this round, i am hopeful that you will receive invite in next round


----------



## sharma.abhishek.1986 (Sep 8, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> i see
> 
> i wish you receive an invite sometime sooner as you have lodged an eoi in june 2016 and waiting for sometime !


Yeah It been so hard time waiting for this period. My visa expired last month so now on visitor visa here. Had to resign my IT job because of this. And now all free cant work either. Hard life. Would be a some relief if i could get it tomorrow. Otherwise so far it is looking like i am traveling through tunnel with just little light. That was bit emotional though. Anyways thanks for your wishes and best of luck to you to buddy.

Will share if i get something tomorrow

Thanks
Abhishek


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sharma.abhishek.1986 said:


> Yeah It been so hard time waiting for this period. My visa expired last month so now on visitor visa here. Had to resign my IT job because of this. And now all free cant work either. Hard life. Would be a some relief if i could get it tomorrow. Otherwise so far it is looking like i am traveling through tunnel with just little light. That was bit emotional though. Anyways thanks for your wishes and best of luck to you to buddy.
> 
> Will share if i get something tomorrow
> 
> ...


sure abhi


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

prassu1 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have submitted for EOI on November 19th 2016(submission date) for the Sub Class 189 with 65 points for the code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer). Would I get an invite on November 23rd.Please help !!! Thanks in advance!!


hi prassu,

welcome to IWL( Invitation Waiting List) ! 

since you have very recently applied an eoi with 65 points for 263111 , i would predict that you would receive one soon and not in the tomo's round 

feel free to add your thoughts !


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi prassu,
> 
> welcome to IWL( Invitation Waiting List) !
> 
> ...


Thanks Srikanth, where to check the next round date, please help me on that !!


----------



## MG22 (Nov 5, 2016)

Just realized a mistake in my EOI and corrected it without impacting effect date.... phew!!! hoping to get invitation tomorrow so just did one last review of EOI


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

MG22 said:


> Just realized a mistake in my EOI and corrected it without impacting effect date.... phew!!! hoping to get invitation tomorrow so just did one last review of EOI


all the best MG22 !! 

i see you have 70 points : 

clock is ticking ! 

your invitation is waiting to reach you tomo !


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi abhishek,
> 
> it should be based on EOI date of effect !
> 
> what is your points breakdown ?




*ksrikanthh*, for example...

I applied for SC190 on 10/04/16 (date of effect), but I updated my application on 02/11/16 due to an improvement on english points.
Does it mean that the date which my application will be mased is still 10/04/16?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> *ksrikanthh*, for example...
> 
> I applied for SC190 on 10/04/16 (date of effect), but I updated my application on 02/11/16 due to an improvement on english points.
> Does it mean that the date which my application will be mased is still 10/04/16?


hey lucas,

can you kindly login to your skillselect account and check what is the EOI date of effect mentioned over there in the page ?


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hey lucas,
> 
> can you kindly login to your skillselect account and check what is the EOI date of effect mentioned over there in the page ?


the date of effect is 10/04/16.

Even though I updated my application as I said, what counts is the day o effect after all?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

prassu1 said:


> Thanks Srikanth, where to check the next round date, please help me on that !!


hey prassu,

invitation rounds for 189 usually happens on a fortnightly basis buddy


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> the date of effect is 10/04/16.
> 
> Even though I updated my application as I said, what counts is the day o effect after all?


yea that's correct  EOI date of effect !!!


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi lily,
> 
> invites would kick off at 12 am Australia time on nov 23rd
> 
> ...


oh wow.. 

Have you applied just for 190 for NSW or 189?

I've applied this month for 190 NSW with same point structure as you have... Seeing the way things are looks like Im not gona get an invite this round  

I hope you get it along with the rest of ppl waiting ... 

All the best to everyone waiting ...


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

gambit123 said:


> Hi Fellas,
> I have a basic question.
> I intend to apply for visa sub class 189. I have everything lined up for my EA assessment. Before proceeding with the formal visa application, I got engaged. Can anyone please tell me if it is possible to add a fiance in the visa application?
> 
> Regards


A fiance does not qualify as a partner. Only a spouse or de facto partner can be included in your application. If your fiance is also your de facto partner, then you can include them in your application.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Asifskeep said:


> To be eligible for draw on the next upcoming 23rd November, when is the last time for submission of EOI?
> 
> My friend is due to get his skill assessed tomorrow( 22nd Midday).
> 
> Please advise on the issue.


As long as his EOI is submitted by 11:59 pm tonight (Canberra time), then he would be eligible for the draw on Nov. 23rd.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

lily0828 said:


> oh wow..
> 
> Have you applied just for 190 for NSW or 189?
> 
> ...


Good morning lily ! 

Could you please share your points breakdown ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Morning everyone ! 

Wish you all the very best for the 189 invite rain today !

May a drop a rain (an invite) pour for everyone who are waiting and anticipating for invites today ! 

Cheers. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xee (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi all, 
Is the draw 9 hours away !! ??


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Xee said:


> Hi all,
> Is the draw 9 hours away !! ??


Ye it is.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Xee said:


> Hi all,
> Is the draw 9 hours away !! ??


It kicks off @ 00:00 AEST tonight


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Morning everyone.
All the best to everyone who are waiting for ITA. Tonight it should bring smiles on all faces.
Cheers.

261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
sc489 sa-20 oct2016


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

Hope to get invited 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hopefully 2613** would move a bit tonight. Good luck!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Moumita (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello,

Any news on how much the invitations have progressed in the November 9th round for 189? Does anyone have the latest updated tracker?

Is there any luck for the 60 pointers to get selected in the one coming up?

Thanks,
Moumita


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Moumita said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any news on how much the EOIs have progressed in the November 9th round for 189? Does anyone have the latest updated tracker?
> 
> ...


Hi Moumita,

Could you please share your points breakdown and sol category that you have applied?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Moumita said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any news on how much the invitations have progressed in the November 9th round for 189? Does anyone have the latest updated tracker?
> 
> ...




You can check yourself. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Moumita (Oct 22, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi Moumita,
> 
> Could you please share your points breakdown and sol category that you have applied?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Srikanth,

I've applied for 189 subclass.
Submitted Date : 12/04/2016
Age - 30
IELTS - 10(L-8, R-8.5,W-7,S-8)
Equucational Qualification - 15
Experience - 5 (will complete 7 yrs in Jan, so hopefully will be upgraded to 10 in this area)
Applied for 261313 (software engineer)

Thanks,
Moumita


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Moumita said:


> Srikanth,
> 
> I've applied for 189 subclass.
> Submitted Date : 12/04/2016
> ...


I 100% doubt if 60 pointers would receive one today considering the backlog for not only 60 but also 65 pointers. 

Are you going to complete 7 years in jan beginning or end of january? please advise.

Once you complete 7 year's , your eoi would automatically get updated to additional 5 pts. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> I 100% doubt if 60 pointers would receive one today considering the backlog for not only 60 but also 65 pointers.


Why not for 65 pointers in 2613xx ?? 65 has been the cutoff so far and you will surely see some invitations tonight for 65 pointers

Unless they increase the quota (has been 225 for quite some time now), you will not see invites for 60 pointers


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> Why not for 65 pointers in 2613xx ?? 65 has been the cutoff so far and you will surely see some invitations tonight for 65 pointers
> 
> Unless they increase the quota (has been 225 for quite some time now), you will not see invites for 60 pointers


I doubt only for 60 pointers. 

65 pointers 100% would receive invites. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## abishma (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I submitted my EOI on 14/11/2016 for 21111 Accountant General with 70 points. When should I expect the invitation? The occupation falls under the ceiling criteria. Is end December a realistic expectation?

Good luck for the invites today!

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Good morning lily !
> 
> Could you please share your points breakdown ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Good morning Srikanth

Age 30
Education 15 
ACS positive - 6-2 -- 4 years 5 points
PTE avg 73 - 10 points 

total 60 . I have applied for NSW so 65 

I had updated my EOI so now the date of effect has become 20/11 sigh..


----------



## manisesetty_pr (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Unfortunately today i found small change in EOI applications. I have swapped my speaking and written score (54 <--> 59 ) at English section while filling EOI. If i change now will it effect my EOI date. Please help me?

Thanks,
Subbu


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Unfortunately today i found small change in EOI applications. I have swapped my speaking and written score (54 <--> 59 ) at English section while filling EOI. If i change now will it effect my EOI date. Please help me?
> 
> ...


Just go-ahead and change it. It wont change the date of effect.

Date of effect only changes when points are changed (ignore the date of effect mentioned in PDF).

Hope this helps!


----------



## SanBil (Nov 22, 2016)

Expats what are my chances??
Occupation : 2631
date of effect : 24 Oct 2016
points 65
subclass 189


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Unfortunately today i found small change in EOI applications. I have swapped my speaking and written score (54 <--> 59 ) at English section while filling EOI. If i change now will it effect my EOI date. Please help me?
> 
> ...


since it is not making increase in points it should not affect date of effect of EOI


----------



## Moumita (Oct 22, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> You can check yourself.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Can you please share the link ofthe latest tracker sheet..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Moumita said:


> Can you please share the link ofthe latest tracker sheet..




Google: myimmitracker


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Moumita (Oct 22, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> I 100% doubt if 60 pointers would receive one today considering the backlog for not only 60 but also 65 pointers.
> 
> Are you going to complete 7 years in jan beginning or end of january? please advise.
> 
> ...


Jan end I would be completing 7 years..

So hoping forthe best in the february rounds.

Also, is there any chance that the quota would be increased from 225 for 189? last year trend shows 60 pointers were invited from dec onwards.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Moumita said:


> Jan end I would be completing 7 years..
> 
> So hoping forthe best in the february rounds.
> 
> Also, is there any chance that the quota would be increased from 225 for 189? last year trend shows 60 pointers were invited from dec onwards.


Yea , after jan you have a very good chance for 189 Moumita ! 

Did you apply for 190 ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

lily0828 said:


> Good morning Srikanth
> 
> Age 30
> Education 15
> ...


What is the sol category that you have applied lily ? 

261311 or 261312 or 261313 ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SanBil (Nov 22, 2016)

Expats what are my chances ??

Occupation : 2631
date of effect : 24 Oct 2016
points 65 
subclass 189


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

SanBil said:


> Expats what are my chances ??
> 
> Occupation : 2631
> date of effect : 24 Oct 2016
> ...


2631 code is correct ?


----------



## SanBil (Nov 22, 2016)

UNIT GROUP 2631 COMPUTER NETWORK PROFESSIONALS
specificlly 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

SanBil said:


> UNIT GROUP 2631 COMPUTER NETWORK PROFESSIONALS
> specificlly 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer


check here bro: https://myimmitracker.com

i am not sure, dont want to give false hopes


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

SanBil said:


> UNIT GROUP 2631 COMPUTER NETWORK PROFESSIONALS
> specificlly 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer


Hi Bil,mine is also 263111 with 65 points EOI submitted on November 19th for 189 subclass.What are our chances for getting invited?? please advice!!!


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

prassu1 said:


> Hi Bil,mine is also 263111 with 65 points EOI submitted on November 19th for 189 subclass.What are our chances for getting invited?? please advice!!!




Probably the next first weekly round in December but most likely not today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

SanBil said:


> Expats what are my chances ??
> 
> Occupation : 2631
> date of effect : 24 Oct 2016
> ...


situation seems favourable


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> what is the sol category that you have applied lily ?
> 
> 261311 or 261312 or 261313 ?
> 
> Sent from my redmi note 3 using tapatalk


261313


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

3 hrs to go.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hariyerra said:


> 3 hrs to go..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Advance all the best hari  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JasjeetK (Nov 18, 2016)

Hey all! 
Code - 231214 (Ship's Officer)
Points Claimed - 65 
Breakup :
Age - 30 points
English - 20 points (L-90,S-90,R-85,W-85)
Recognised Education - 15 points

EOI DOE - 22/11/2016 1430 Aus Time 

What are the chances of getting an invite today? 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

lily0828 said:


> 261313


Cool, once NSW starts inviting people under 261313 for 10 pts english and 5 pts for experience we would receive one. Kindly wait for sometime please. Let's keep tracking and keep posted 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

JasjeetK said:


> Hey all!
> Code - 231214 (Ship's Officer)
> Points Claimed - 65
> Breakup :
> ...


very high chances


----------



## JasjeetK (Nov 18, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> very high chances




Hi!
Thanks! 

I did not receive any mail regarding the EOI submission. Though the status on the website shows 'Submitted'. 

Should I be worried?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

JasjeetK said:


> Hey all!
> Code - 231214 (Ship's Officer)
> Points Claimed - 65
> Breakup :
> ...


hi jasjeet,
I have a feeling that you would receive it today !!! All the very best. Do keep us posted when you receive a drop of rain(an invite) for 189 today 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

JasjeetK said:


> Hi!
> Thanks!
> 
> I did not receive any mail regarding the EOI submission. Though the status on the website shows 'Submitted'.
> ...


Can you please check if your email address looks good and check spam folder as well ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JasjeetK (Nov 18, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi jasjeet,
> I have a feeling that you would receive it today !!! All the very best. Do keep us posted when you receive a drop of rain(an invite) for 189 today
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Haha sure! 

I hope everybody who's waiting gets a drop! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasjeetK (Nov 18, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Can you please check if your email address looks good and check spam folder as well ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Not very sure what 'looks good' means. Though I got a confirmation when I made the account. 
There is nothing in the spam folder as well. 
Doesn't the 'submitted' status hold any value? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

JasjeetK said:


> Hi!
> Thanks!
> 
> I did not receive any mail regarding the EOI submission. Though the status on the website shows 'Submitted'.
> ...


Check in spam folder move it to inbox, else you will receive the invitation mail also in spam 

If it shows SUBMITTED than nothing to worry

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## JasjeetK (Nov 18, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Check in spam folder move it to inbox, else you will receive the invitation mail also in spam
> 
> If it shows SUBMITTED than nothing to worry
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk




Not in my spam as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

JasjeetK said:


> Not in my spam as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait for some time, it will show up, sometimes it gets delayed.

By the way check skill select at 6.30 ist, status may change to INVITED

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## JasjeetK (Nov 18, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Wait for some time, it will show up, sometimes it gets delayed.
> 
> By the way check skill select at 6.30 ist, status may change to INVITED
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk




I am here is Australia right now.. will start refreshing the window well in advance! Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## running_whipstitch (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi

Code: 2544
DOE: 28/10
Points: 60

Will I get the invite later? Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

running_whipstitch said:


> Hi
> 
> Code: 2544
> DOE: 28/10
> ...


Registered Nurses - very few applicants till date, 

you will surely get it in upcoming round


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

Even i've not gotten a mail saying I have submitted my EOI.. :S 

the only mail I have gotten after submitting the EOI was some confirmation of report from PTE which was sent a couple days after I submitted my EOI

should I be worried :S


----------



## JasjeetK (Nov 18, 2016)

lily0828 said:


> Even i've not gotten a mail saying I have submitted my EOI.. :S
> 
> the only mail I have gotten after submitting the EOI was some confirmation of report from PTE which was sent a couple days after I submitted my EOI
> 
> should I be worried :S




So we're in the same boat! 
Why did you send the PTE report so early? 
I believe it is supposed to be sent only after you get an invite..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

lily0828 said:


> Even i've not gotten a mail saying I have submitted my EOI.. :S
> 
> the only mail I have gotten after submitting the EOI was some confirmation of report from PTE which was sent a couple days after I submitted my EOI
> 
> should I be worried :S


After an eoi is submitted, you would receive an email with eoi username password details.

No worries.

After we receive an invite we would receive an email from DIBP and the eoi status would change to INVITED

Pte report is also good. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JasjeetK (Nov 18, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> After an eoi is submitted, you would receive an email with eoi username password details.
> 
> After we receive an invite we would receive an email from DIBP and the eoi status would change to INVITED
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




I did get the mail with username and password.. but nothing else apart from this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

JasjeetK said:


> I did get the mail with username and password.. but nothing else apart from this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your eoi is perfectly looking good 

Advance all the very best for the drop of 189 rain today (an invite) for you 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JasjeetK (Nov 18, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Your eoi is perfectly looking good
> 
> Advance all the very best for the drop of 189 rain today (an invite) for you
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Thanks once again.. Are you also waiting for the drop? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

JasjeetK said:


> Thanks once again.. Are you also waiting for the drop?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am waiting for 190 drop from NSW sometime after 4-5 months jasjeet 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JasjeetK (Nov 18, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> I am waiting for 190 drop from NSW sometime after 4-5 months jasjeet
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




All the luck to you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

JasjeetK said:


> All the luck to you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> .I haven't tried that. But i am aware that part time masters degree is not considered for points.
> 
> Full time master's degree would give you 5 pts.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Master's or Bachelor's same points. No additional either full time or part time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xee (Feb 5, 2016)

Guys .. All the best fingers crossed !! 
Hope for the best !!! 


-----------
Electral engineer - 233311
Points breakdown
AGE -30 pts
Education - 15 pts (+ve outcome) 
Pte - s/90 . R/85 . L/90 . W/83 - 20 pts 
EOI 189 (submitted 09 nov. 2016 10:00am ) on 65 points


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

49 minutes left.. Staying back in office. LOL


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> 49 minutes left.. Staying back in office. LOL


Abhi,

Are you waiting for the 189 invite rain to get completed so that you can start home post thundershower ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Abhi,
> 
> Are you waiting for the 189 invite rain to get completed so that you can start home post thundershower ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Lol. Yes! I will take it


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

destinedtobe said:


> Master's or Bachelor's same points. No additional either full time or part time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@cshilpa, @destinedtobe

My sincere Apologies, i stated incorrectly. 

@destinedtobe : You are right bachelor's and masters full time would give same points.

I believe Only phd degree full time would give additional points. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vatsyayan (Sep 16, 2016)

Got my PTE result earlier in the day... 
L-90
R-89
S-90
W-90
Updated EOI with 70 pts for 261313

Do you guys think if I would get an invitation tonight!!


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

vatsyayan said:


> Got my PTE result earlier in the day...
> L-90
> R-89
> S-90
> ...


100% you will get


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Lol. Yes! I will take it


He he , cool 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vatsyayan said:


> Got my PTE result earlier in the day...
> L-90
> R-89
> S-90
> ...


marvellous scores... you are getting the invite very soon


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

vatsyayan said:


> Got my PTE result earlier in the day...
> L-90
> R-89
> S-90
> ...


Drop of rain (invite) guaranteed to pour on you ! Get ready to grab it all the best vatsyayan 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

This is the most unproductive 40 minutes hour of my life  

BTW vatsyayan: I beat you in reading


----------



## Xee (Feb 5, 2016)

vatsyayan said:


> Got my PTE result earlier in the day...
> L-90
> R-89
> S-90
> ...


Some beautiful numbers there on your PTE results .. U deserve invite for sure


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> This is the most unproductive 40 minutes hour of my life
> 
> BTW vatsyayan: I beat you in reading


Most unproductive 40 min of my life. 

Lol =D

doesn't it look a book title that could be further written by expanding it more ? :-D 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Wont right the book, dont need more competition. Vatsayla got 70 points and beat me already


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Wont right the book, dont need more competition. Vatsayla got 70 points and beat me already


You are in the border with regards to EOI date. Generally the cut-off is 15 days before Invite date, which is exactly 8th 

But again, dont get too worked up, if not now, in another 16 days


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Wont right the book, dont need more competition. Vatsayla got 70 points and beat me already


Appreciate your gentleness and humility 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xee (Feb 5, 2016)

Will log in skill select at 11:55 AUST


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Actually another 21 days if not today. Skillselect is always on the 2nd and 4th wednesday of the month.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Actually another 21 days if not today. Skillselect is always on the 2nd and 4th wednesday of the month.


Yeah, you are right. Next will be on 14th Dec


----------



## Xee (Feb 5, 2016)

If I get an invite this will be happy new year for me ...forget 31/12/2016


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> You are in the border with regards to EOI date. Generally the cut-off is 15 days before Invite date, which is exactly 8th
> 
> But again, dont get too worked up, if not now, in another 16 days


I dont know about that... We have another long wait to go before our new new yr begins


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Meanwhile around 20 min for the 189 thundershower !!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> I dont know about that... We have another long wait to go before our new new yr begins


Well, with 65 points and under 2613xx Code, if you miss the current one, next one for sure seeing the current trend


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> You are in the border with regards to EOI date. Generally the cut-off is 15 days before Invite date, which is exactly 8th
> 
> But again, dont get too worked up, if not now, in another 16 days


But for last 2 rounds trend, I think it is moving 12 days and 11 days respectively for 2613 xx category. latest cutoff seems to be 21st Oct.. 

lets see how that goes today.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

hariyerra said:


> But for last 2 rounds trend, I think it is moving 12 days and 11 days respectively for 2613 xx category. latest cutoff seems to be 21st Oct..
> 
> lets see how that goes today.. :fingerscrossed:


Good luck all, especially my compadres in 2611XX who seem to be stuck in a static queue.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

All the best everyone

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1317842 (Sep 21, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Meanwhile around 20 min for the 189 thundershower !!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


hiiii, i am not expert but did the previous round really happen? and are we sure that today is the round? coz there is no information on the immigration website so how do you guys know about the rounds, and in previous round i heard from 10 -15 people here that they got invites but there is nothing from anyone else around me in my friend circle. i dont know that there is actually a round today? can anyone please tell me from where you get this information?


----------



## Xee (Feb 5, 2016)

Countdown begins good luck all


----------



## JasjeetK (Nov 18, 2016)

Xee said:


> Countdown begins good luck all




Fingers crossed!
Good luck everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ranagarima14 (Nov 20, 2015)

Fingers crossed 
Hopefully to get invite this time ??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

All the best! Here we go...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Anyone?

261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
sc489 sa-20 oct2016


----------



## JasjeetK (Nov 18, 2016)

How long does it usually take for the status to change?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Xee said:


> If I get an invite this will be happy new year for me ...forget 31/12/2016


Hope you will man. Update your signature mate


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

JasjeetK said:


> How long does it usually take for the status to change?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it should be update any moment now if you are invited.


----------



## Xee (Feb 5, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hope you will man. Update your signature mate


 Electral engineer - 233311
Points breakdown
AGE -30 pts
Education - 15 pts (+ve outcome) 
Pte - s/90 . R/85 . L/90 . W/83 - 20 pts 
EOI 189 (submitted 09 nov. 2016 10:00am ) on 65 points


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Your worry is genuine but last round happened on 9th and considering past trends next round is on 23rd 00:00 aest

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xee (Feb 5, 2016)

Got it !! 
Electral engineer - 233311
Points breakdown
AGE -30 pts
Education - 15 pts (+ve outcome) 
Pte - s/90 . R/85 . L/90 . W/83 - 20 pts 
EOI 189 (submitted 09 nov. 2016 10:00am ) on 65 points


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

navjotbrar said:


> hiiii, i am not expert but did the previous round really happen? and are we sure that today is the round? coz there is no information on the immigration website so how do you guys know about the rounds, and in previous round i heard from 10 -15 people here that they got invites but there is nothing from anyone else around me in my friend circle. i dont know that there is actually a round today? can anyone please tell me from where you get this information?


Based on the previous round which Happened on nov 9, it should be today mate unless there is a technical glitch. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xee (Feb 5, 2016)

I got it man .... Good luck to all 

Electral engineer - 233311
Points breakdown
AGE -30 pts
Education - 15 pts (+ve outcome) 
Pte - s/90 . R/85 . L/90 . W/83 - 20 pts 
EOI 189 (submitted 09 nov. 2016 10:00am ) on 65 points


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Nothing for me


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

Got the invite! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MG22 (Nov 5, 2016)

Hurray !!!! Got the invite


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Xee said:


> Got it !!
> Electral engineer - 233311
> Points breakdown
> AGE -30 pts
> ...


Great ! Congrats xee, please update immitracker if applicable 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JasjeetK (Nov 18, 2016)

Invited!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

destinedtobe said:


> Got the invite!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great ! Congrats buddy, please update immitracker if applicable 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vatsyayan (Sep 16, 2016)

Yup!! A great day for me!! Got the PTE results with overall 90 , updated the EOI and just got d INVITE☺


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

MG22 said:


> Hurray !!!! Got the invite


Great ! Congrats MG22 buddy, please update immitracker if applicable 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Xee said:


> Electral engineer - 233311
> Points breakdown
> AGE -30 pts
> Education - 15 pts (+ve outcome)
> ...


Good to see those figures in English section. All the best mate


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Nothing for me..261313;65points, 09/Nov/2016

261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
sc489 sa-20 oct2016


----------



## krishna_46 (Nov 7, 2016)

Got it !!


----------



## ranagarima14 (Nov 20, 2015)

Invited!!!
Eoi submitted 24th oct
Code 261312


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

JasjeetK said:


> Invited!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow ! Congrats jasjeet, please update immitracker if applicable 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Nothing for me..261313;65points, 09/Nov/2016
> 
> 261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
> sc489 sa-20 oct2016


21 days wait for us now


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

vatsyayan said:


> Yup!! A great day for me!! Got the PTE results with overall 90 , updated the EOI and just got d INVITE☺


Wowwww ! Congrats vatsayan , please update immitracker if applicable 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xee (Feb 5, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Great ! Congrats xee, please update immitracker if applicable
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


 I will no worries


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

krishna_46 said:


> Got it !!


Great, Congrats Krishna, please update immitracker if applicable 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> 21 days wait for us now


Yes mate..this wait is killing me..

261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
sc489 sa-20 oct2016


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ranagarima14 said:


> Invited!!!
> Eoi submitted 24th oct
> Code 261312


Superb. Congrats Rana, please update immitracker if applicable 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## krishna_46 (Nov 7, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Great, Congrats Krishna, please update immitracker if applicable
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thank you. I will update the tracker.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

krishna_46 said:


> Thank you. I will update the tracker.


Cheers Krishna 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

I just checked skillselect the status is still submitted. Does it mean that no invite for me in this round or is it still possible?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> I just checked skillselect the status is still submitted. Does it mean that no invite for me in this round or is it still possible?


My guess : 20-30 minutes approximately to send all invites for a round. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bonkers911 said:


> I just checked skillselect the status is still submitted. Does it mean that no invite for me in this round or is it still possible?



No round have passed. 

Sorry.


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

Anyone got invite today in Computer System and Network Engineer 263111


----------



## visava (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi all, is there anyone from 233914 engineering technologist? 

Would you know the cutoff for today. 

I am at 65 points and applied on 28 Oct .. Haven't received any mail yet. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

Got the invite.

Thank you guys.

Regards


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

krishna_46 said:


> Got it !!


congrats mate


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

According to immitracker, cut off has moved to 27 Oct for 261313. Anyone beyond this date ????

261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
sc489 sa-20 oct2016


----------



## visava (Jul 16, 2016)

Asifskeep said:


> Got the invite.
> 
> Thank you guys.
> 
> Regards


Wats ur anzsco code and score mate ?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ranagarima14 said:


> Invited!!!
> Eoi submitted 24th oct
> Code 261312


congrats


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> My guess : 20-30 minutes approximately to send all invites for a round.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I would agree. However, looking at time time... low chance.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

All the best guys on receiving your ITA. Please have your case update on https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/ Kindly also withdraw your 190 EOI. All the best for rest of your PR journey & Cheers!!


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

Code: 231212 Ship's Engineer
Points: 65
Age-30
Bachelors-15
PTE-20




visava said:


> Wats ur anzsco code and score mate ?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1317842 (Sep 21, 2016)

well m sorry but i dont believe this, could anybody send a screenshot of their invites?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Those who are still waiting for invitation, please join:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6402-189-eoi-invitations-december-2016-a.html

Good Luck!


----------



## krishna_46 (Nov 7, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> congrats mate


Thank You  

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

navjotbrar said:


> well m sorry but i dont believe this, could anybody send a screenshot of their invites?


You dont believe in what?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Asifskeep said:


> Got the invite.
> 
> Thank you guys.
> 
> Regards


Wow. Congrats asif, please update immitracker if applicable 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

navjotbrar said:


> well m sorry but i dont believe this, could anybody send a screenshot of their invites?


Why navjot ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Those who are still waiting for invitation, please join:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6402-189-eoi-invitations-december-2016-a.html
> 
> Good Luck!


Here comes the racy bullet  subscribing.... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

navjotbrar said:


> well m sorry but i dont believe this, could anybody send a screenshot of their invites?


To anyone reading: do NOT post screenshots of your invite. It may contain confidential data that could be utilised by less savoury characters


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> All the best guys on receiving your ITA. Please have your case update on https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/ Kindly also withdraw your 190 EOI. All the best for rest of your PR journey & Cheers!!


Yea guys ! Like @aussiedream87 mentioned people who received invites for 189 today, kindly withdraw your 190 eoi if applicable which would greatly help others waiting for 190  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

FFacs said:


> To anyone reading: do NOT post screenshots of your invite. It may contain confidential data that could be utilised by less savoury characters


I second FFacs, please don't share confidential info specific to Invitation guys !!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> According to immitracker, cut off has moved to 27 Oct for 261313. Anyone beyond this date ????
> 
> 261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
> sc489 sa-20 oct2016



someone with date of effect 28/10/2016 also got invite


----------



## 1317842 (Sep 21, 2016)

FFacs said:


> To anyone reading: do NOT post screenshots of your invite. It may contain confidential data that could be utilised by less savoury characters


oh come on not full data...only invite you can crop just invite sentence coz i am doubtful


----------



## 1317842 (Sep 21, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> I second FFacs, please don't share confidential info specific to Invitation guys !!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


come on i am not saying send whole page, you can blank all the details and send ,,there is nothing wrong in it. people made videos of lodging visa... coz i still dont believe that round occured


----------



## aruna_krishnan (Nov 7, 2016)

Has any one got invite for code 261313 ?
I submitted on 2nd Nov. Still no invite yet 
Is the invitation round over or still there are chances of any further invitations...


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I would agree. However, looking at time time... low chance.


Yea look's like it's done for the day Andrey !!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

Any invites for 2335 group?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aruna_krishnan said:


> Has any one got invite for code 261313 ?
> I submitted on 2nd Nov. Still no invite yet
> Is the invitation round over or still there are chances of any further invitations...


Hi aruna, your points 65 or 70 ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1317842 (Sep 21, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> You dont believe in what?


that round actually occured, coz there is no info on immi website, neither 9 nov not today


----------



## aruna_krishnan (Nov 7, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi aruna, your points 65 or 70 ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Mine is 65


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

navjotbrar said:


> that round actually occured, coz there is no info on immi website, neither 9 nov not today




They only update the website once the entire month is over.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasjeetK (Nov 18, 2016)

Getting an invitation within 10 hours of filing an EOI is a miracle.. 
Congratulations to everyone who got their invites! 
And those who are waiting, hang on! You will get your big news soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> They only update the website once the entire month is over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi
Did you get invite today?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aruna_krishnan said:


> Mine is 65


My guess : within 2-3 rounds ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all! 

Seems like a backlog for 2613** with 65... is growing a bit.  not good.


----------



## abishma (Nov 21, 2016)

Anyone with 211111 Accountant General got the invite today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aruna_krishnan (Nov 7, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> My guess : within 2-3 rounds !
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


hmm... another 2 weeks wait.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Any invitation for 2335 group?

or more specificaly for 233513 (Production engineer)


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats to all!
> 
> Seems like a backlog for 2613** with 65... is growing a bit.  not good.


Agreed. I mentioned the same earlier today. The backlog for 60 has already grown to a larger extent. 

Now the backlog is slightly growing for 65 and of course this can't be compared with 60 because 60 is way longer than 65. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Any invites for 2335 group?



Do you got invitation as i can see u have 65 points?


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

usankara said:


> Hi
> Did you get invite today?




Hey sorry no invite today 
My DOE is 26 October with 65 points. 
Hopefully in the next round we can get it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpionking (Aug 27, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> Hey sorry no invite today
> My DOE is 26 October with 65 points.
> Hopefully in the next round we can get it
> 
> ...


Yeah. Let's hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

scorpionking said:


> Yeah. Let's hope for the best :fingerscrossed:




When's your DOE?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpionking (Aug 27, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> When's your DOE?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


5th Nov, 65 points for 263111


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> Hey sorry no invite today
> My DOE is 26 October with 65 points.
> Hopefully in the next round we can get it
> 
> ...


thanks
My DOE is 29th Oct with 65 points


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

usankara said:


> thanks
> My DOE is 29th Oct with 65 points




The normal cutoff date is about 25 days before each round. So with 65 points it would take about 3 rounds probably to get the invite once it covers the backlog too.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ranagarima14 (Nov 20, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> ranagarima14 said:
> 
> 
> > Invited!!!
> ...



Thanks, sure will do that??


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> someone with date of effect 28/10/2016 also got invite


Yes, so far 7 days moved for 65 pointers in 2613xx..  need to wait for some more time for people to update if any.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

islam03 said:


> Do you got invitation as i can see u have 65 points?


Nope, if you check myimmitracker, you will see that two 70 pointers got invited.


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

Got invited...


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

got the invite today for 189 under 261313 having 65 points with EOI DOE 29-oct-2016..Cheers


----------



## praveendas (Oct 17, 2016)

All, just received an invite! Thank God!

Updated Immi Tracker as well.

Please refer my signature for more details.

All the best to others :thumb:


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

mnmedipa said:


> Got invited...


congrats mnmedipa


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

praveendas said:


> All, just received an invite! Thank God!
> 
> Updated Immi Tracker as well.
> 
> ...


awesome ! congrats praveen on your invite and thank you so much for updating the tracker


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> got the invite today for 189 under 261313 having 65 points with EOI DOE 29-oct-2016..Cheers


awesome , congrats ashish, kindly update immitracker if applicable


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

mnmedipa said:


> Got invited...


great, congrats mnmedipa, kindly update immitracker if applicable


----------



## keyshore (May 25, 2016)

Got invited today, check details in signature. 

————————————————————————
Occupation Code : 261313 Software Engineer
Points Break Down: 
Age : 25 
Edu : 15 
Eng : 10 
Exp : 10
Partner Skills: 5
Total : 65 points
189 EOI Lodged : 25-Oct-16
————————————————————————


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

keyshore said:


> Got invited today, check details in signature.
> 
> ————————————————————————
> Occupation Code : 261313 Software Engineer
> ...


great, congrats keyshore buddy , kindly update immitracker if applicable


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

hariyerra said:


> Yes, so far 7 days moved for 65 pointers in 2613xx..  need to wait for some more time for people to update if any.


someone with 31st Oct date also got invite today. How many days has it moved ahead now ? 11 ?


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> someone with 31st Oct date also got invite today. How many days has it moved ahead now ? 11 ?




Yes as per latest update from this forum..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silinux (Nov 9, 2016)

Congrats to all who got invited!!
I am waiting for NSW invite since oct 28 2016 with 65 points. Occupation code 261312. can someone please advise.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

silinux said:


> Congrats to all who got invited!!
> I am waiting for NSW invite since oct 28 2016 with 65 points. Occupation code 261312. can someone please advise.


hi silinux,

i forgot your points breakdown.

could you please add your points split up in your signature if possible (or) 

could you please share your overall experience and skilled experience given by ACS, points for english ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Xee said:


> Got it !!
> Electral engineer - 233311
> Points breakdown
> AGE -30 pts
> ...





destinedtobe said:


> Got the invite!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





MG22 said:


> Hurray !!!! Got the invite





JasjeetK said:


> Invited!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





vatsyayan said:


> Yup!! A great day for me!! Got the PTE results with overall 90 , updated the EOI and just got d INVITE☺





krishna_46 said:


> Got it !!





ranagarima14 said:


> Invited!!!
> Eoi submitted 24th oct
> Code 261312





Asifskeep said:


> Got the invite.
> 
> Thank you guys.
> 
> Regards





mnmedipa said:


> Got invited...





ashish.saxena21 said:


> got the invite today for 189 under 261313 having 65 points with EOI DOE 29-oct-2016..Cheers





praveendas said:


> All, just received an invite! Thank God!
> 
> Updated Immi Tracker as well.
> 
> ...





keyshore said:


> Got invited today, check details in signature.
> 
> ————————————————————————
> Occupation Code : 261313 Software Engineer
> ...





congrats everyone who got ITA, please remove your 190 EoI, it can help others waiting with 60 points for 190...

refrain from sharing personal data on forum 


it seems quota for 65 pointer 2613xx moved to 31/10/16


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

1317842 said:


> that round actually occured, coz there is no info on immi website, neither 9 nov not today


Mate all the people here are just kidding that they received invites? common don't be so ignorant you seem to have been on this forum for quite some time now..

if you do not believe the round actually happened I would advise you wait for a week or 10 days and get confirmation once the results are published on the skill select

for now let the guys enjoy who have received their ITAs


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who received their ITA today. Hard luck for others waiting.. do not loose you will see the ray of light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

keyshore said:


> Got invited today, check details in signature.
> 
> ————————————————————————
> Occupation Code : 261313 Software Engineer
> ...


can you please share the list of docs required to file the 189 visa application. Also is it necessary that all the documents need to be color scan and attested..


----------



## InternalAuditor86 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm currently in Australia under a 573 subclass visa and just submitted my requirements for NSW Nomination last week. I expect that NSW will endorse me for the 190 visa in the following weeks or months but I will be on holiday outside of Australia for most of December and January. If and when I get endorsed while I'm out of the country, should I wait until I get back to Australia to lodge or should I lodge as soon as I get endorsed to DIBP? 

I'm worried that if I lodge outside of Australia, I won't be able to return since I understand that my student visa will be cancelled and automatically receive a Bridging A Visa. My student visa is valid until May 2017. I finished 1 trimester in ealry that's why I currently have time to go on holiday. 

Points Breakdown:
221214 - Internal Auditor
Age 30 points
English 20 points
Degree 15 points
AU Education 5 points
NSW Nomination 5 points
Total: 75 points


----------



## sgrkiran (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi Experts,

Could you please provide a clarification on the below query on the Employment Evidence requested by CO even after submitting the documents at the time of submission:
I have submitted the visa for 189 on 14th of November and provided the documents at the time of visa submission that includes Payslips (one for each quarter) for both overseas and Australia and the tax assessment notice (payg) and also hike letters for the last couple of years. But CO came back and asking for Employment Evidence again such as Employment References and Contract details by mentioning the Positions held and roles and responsibilities on the employer company letter head. But this is very difficult for me to get the letter from my company. So can you suggest what other alternatives can be submitted for this query.

Thanks in Advance for your help.

Regards,
Ravi


----------



## Grisha29 (May 12, 2016)

Congratulations to all those who are invited.

I have submitted EOI on 3rd November with 60 points -Electronics Engineer(233411)

Points breakdown:
age 30
education 15
pte 10
partner 5

Just wondering when will I get my invite? As two rounds passed and status still says 'submitted'.


----------



## aussiedreamer2016 (Nov 23, 2016)

running_whipstitch said:


> Hi
> 
> Code: 2544
> DOE: 28/10
> ...


we are in the same boat. did you get an invite?


----------



## keyshore (May 25, 2016)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> can you please share the list of docs required to file the 189 visa application. Also is it necessary that all the documents need to be color scan and attested..


Hi Ashish, even i need to start collecting the info. So far i only know about police verification certificate from ask countries ( stay more than 12 months) and other documents which are submitted for ACS assessment. I remember seeing one post mentioning all document details some time back in this forum, i am also trying to find it. 

————————————————————————
Occupation Code : 261313 Software Engineer
Points Break Down: 
Age : 25 
Edu : 15 
Eng : 10 
Exp : 10
Partner Skills: 5
Total : 65 points
189 EOI Lodged : 25-Oct-16
Invitation: 22-Nov-2016
————————————————————————


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for November 2016 &lt;==*



keyshore said:


> Hi Ashish, even i need to start collecting the info. So far i only know about police verification certificate from ask countries ( stay more than 12 months) and other documents which are submitted for ACS assessment. I remember seeing one post mentioning all document details some time back in this forum, i am also trying to find it.
> 
> ————————————————————————
> Occupation Code : 261313 Software Engineer
> ...




These are what I have gathered:
1. Birth certificates incl partner + children
2. Marriage certificate
3. Passports incl partner + children
4. Employment certificates incl partner
5. ITR / Payslips incl partner
6. Education certificates incl partner
7. Transcripts incl partner
8. ACS assessments incl partner
9. PTE-A results incl partner
10. CV / Resume
11. Police certificates incl partner
12. Form 80 incl partner
13. Form 1221 incl partner
14. Medical (TBD: generate HAP ID from immiAccount)

From what I know from other forumers, we can upload non-attested documents as long as they are colored and in high resolution. Max 60 documents with 5mb max file size each.

We are claiming for partner points that's why I specified incl partner documents.

If I missed out something, do let me know. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Grisha29 said:


> Congratulations to all those who are invited.
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 3rd November with 60 points -Electronics Engineer(233411)
> 
> ...


Hi Grisha,

Did you get a chance to check the trends of people receiving in your category in immitracker ? please advise. 

https://myimmitracker.com

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sgrkiran said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Could you please provide a clarification on the below query on the Employment Evidence requested by CO even after submitting the documents at the time of submission:
> I have submitted the visa for 189 on 14th of November and provided the documents at the time of visa submission that includes Payslips (one for each quarter) for both overseas and Australia and the tax assessment notice (payg) and also hike letters for the last couple of years. But CO came back and asking for Employment Evidence again such as Employment References and Contract details by mentioning the Positions held and roles and responsibilities on the employer company letter head. But this is very difficult for me to get the letter from my company. So can you suggest what other alternatives can be submitted for this query.
> ...


hi Ravi,

I believe if you are unable to get the roles letter I'n company letter head you can alternatively submit statutory declarations signed by your manager (preferably) or a senior colleague. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grisha29 (May 12, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi Grisha,
> 
> Did you get a chance to check the trends of people receiving in your category in immitracker ? please advise.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Yes, I did but days to invite varies a lot from 4 days to 80 days, so confused.


----------



## running_whipstitch (Nov 4, 2016)

no i didn't. it's annoying cause our occupation is not on pro rata but still it takes time. when is your doe?


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey guys

Last night i got the invite. I also did my medicals yesterday ( My health declaration).

In the immiaccount, when i start filling up visa pplication form, in 5th page a warning pops up, "Applicant xxx has other unfinalised applications lodged with the department. The applicant will be able to continue; however the unfinalised application(s) may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing. Please review the Departments website for further information."

I am worried about the issue.

My health decleration status also shows Incomplete.

Can there be a link between the two or is it a critical issue.

Does anyone know anything about this?

Regards


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sgrkiran said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Could you please provide a clarification on the below query on the Employment Evidence requested by CO even after submitting the documents at the time of submission:
> I have submitted the visa for 189 on 14th of November and provided the documents at the time of visa submission that includes Payslips (one for each quarter) for both overseas and Australia and the tax assessment notice (payg) and also hike letters for the last couple of years. But CO came back and asking for Employment Evidence again such as Employment References and Contract details by mentioning the Positions held and roles and responsibilities on the employer company letter head. But this is very difficult for me to get the letter from my company. So can you suggest what other alternatives can be submitted for this query.
> ...



payslips, tax documents very well prove that you are employed with xyz organization

however reference letter and contract letter or a statutory declaration prove that you are working on a specific role - which should match with your anzsco occupation code

try to arrange them, it is a critical document for entire PR process


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Grisha29 said:


> Congratulations to all those who are invited.
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 3rd November with 60 points -Electronics Engineer(233411)
> 
> ...


if your occupation code is 2334xx - you should have got an invitation by now.

please check your EOI whether there is some issue with submission


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> if your occupation code is 2334xx - you should have got an invitation by now.
> 
> please check your EOI whether there is some issue with submission


Nope. Electronics Engineer seems to have been pro-rated.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Asifskeep said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Last night i got the invite. I also did my medicals yesterday ( My health declaration).
> 
> ...


you did medicals yesterday which will take 2-3 days for clinic to upload and map the results to your HAP ID... i think this is the issue. better to start with visa application when medical reports are through. you can check status of medicals on https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

experts can throw more light on this


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> Nope. Electronics Engineer seems to have been pro-rated.


it wasnt the case till October rounds... 

however occupation ceilings - 1000 and invites sent - 444 (data till 28th Sep rounds) seems alarming considering 7+ months to go and 50% invites already exhausted


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> it wasnt the case till October rounds...
> 
> however occupation ceilings - 1000 and invites sent - 444 (data till 28th Sep rounds) seems alarming considering 7+ months to go and 50% invites already exhausted


In fact, 560 invitations have been sent out in less than 4 months time.


----------



## Lockon (Sep 1, 2016)

Did anyone from 2631xx occupations (Networking) get an invite? Seems like no one from these occupations updated their profile on ImmiTracker.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Lockon said:


> Did anyone from 2631xx occupations (Networking) get an invite? Seems like no one from these occupations updated their profile on ImmiTracker.


I think it would take some to reflect in immitracker ? But yeah I didn't notice anyone updating here for networks engineer yesterday. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks Sultan.

I started filling but i wont submit it before the health status is uploaded.

I am worried if i screwed things up with starting filling mate.

Lodge should mean submitted, they didnt mention about filling


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> Nope. Electronics Engineer seems to have been pro-rated.


Good to know ! 

Since when (date) the electronic engineer category has been pro rated ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grisha29 (May 12, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> if your occupation code is 2334xx - you should have got an invitation by now.
> 
> please check your EOI whether there is some issue with submission



No, I haven't received anything yet  Also, I checked points break down in my profile, it's all good.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Grisha29 said:


> No, I haven't received anything yet


Can you login to your skillselect account and check if the eoi status is displaying as SUBMITTED or INVITED?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grisha29 (May 12, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Can you login to your skillselect account and check if the eoi status is displaying as SUBMITTED or INVITED?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


it shows 'submitted'.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Grisha29 said:


> it shows 'submitted'.


Ok as @blackrider89 mentioned , if your occupation is pro rated , I think you would receive one in the upcoming rounds. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grisha29 (May 12, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> Nope. Electronics Engineer seems to have been pro-rated.


where can I check the list of pro-rated occupations? please advice.


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Quick Question*



ksrikanthh said:


> hi Ravi,
> 
> I believe if you are unable to get the roles letter I'n company letter head you can alternatively submit statutory declarations signed by your manager (preferably) or a senior colleague.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Mate can i ask a quick question? Did you submit on Nov 2016 or 2015? Because CO assignment was very quick if it was 2016....lol


----------



## Lockon (Sep 1, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> I think it would take some to reflect in immitracker ? But yeah I didn't notice anyone updating here for networks engineer yesterday.


I thought that too the last time looked at ImmiTracker but 2 invitation rounds later it's still the same lol. I just hope that just 1 person from 2631xx who's invited would show up on here so I would know about the cut-off date.


----------



## running_whipstitch (Nov 4, 2016)

my code is 2544 which is not pro rated. my doe is 28/10. still no invite. there's one on immitracker with 60 points doe 4/11 and was invited. this eoi thing is a joke


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Lockon said:


> I thought that too the last time looked at ImmiTracker but 2 invitation rounds later it's still the same lol. I just hope that just 1 person from 2631xx who's invited would show up on here so I would know about the cut-off date.


Yea, I wish you notice the updates soon  meanwhile if I find one would let u know ! 

By the way what is your points breakdown? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

Lockon said:


> I thought that too the last time looked at ImmiTracker but 2 invitation rounds later it's still the same lol. I just hope that just 1 person from 2631xx who's invited would show up on here so I would know about the cut-off date.




There was a guy on immitracker who's DOE was 19 October and he got the invite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Asifskeep said:


> Thanks Sultan.
> 
> I started filling but i wont submit it before the health status is uploaded.
> 
> ...


it is just a matter of 1-2 days, thereafter you are good to go ahead with filing/lodging of visa application


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> it is just a matter of 1-2 days, thereafter you are good to go ahead with filing/lodging of visa application


How much work experience do you have for professional engineer (electrical eng 233311) and for 233914 engineering technologist? I have bachelors in electrical eng + 1 year work exp + masters.

No work exp after msters. How do I get assessed?

Agent says go for engineering technologist which is diff skill code than electrical engineer. But engg technologist is flagged occupation. I need help.

What do I do? Please help.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Sudipghosh9 said:


> Mate can i ask a quick question? Did you submit on Nov 2016 or 2015? Because CO assignment was very quick if it was 2016....lol


Hi sudip,

Quick clarification : generally how much time does it take for a CO to get assigned for a case ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi sudip,
> 
> Quick clarification : generally how much time does it take for a CO to get assigned for a case ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I think there is some confusion..actually i was referring to your response to the other guy who said he lodged in nov 14 and CO asked him more documents..so was wondering if he got the CO assigned from nov 14 till now which is quick..usually i think if they need anything its 1 month...i maybe wrong..


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

niga1107 said:


> How much work experience do you have for professional engineer (electrical eng 233311) and for 233914 engineering technologist? I have bachelors in electrical eng + 1 year work exp + masters.
> 
> No work exp after msters. How do I get assessed?
> 
> ...


Flagged is not an issue, problem is that engineering technologist is a prorata occupation, furthermore 1 year exp wont fetch any points in eoi

If possible get assessment for electrical engineer based on college project, internships and trainings

I had 6+ year of experience at time of assessment and I am continuing in same role thereafter

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Sudipghosh9 said:


> I think there is some confusion..actually i was referring to your response to the other guy who said he lodged in nov 14 and CO asked him more documents..so was wondering if he got the CO assigned from nov 14 till now which is quick..usually i think if they need anything its 1 month...i maybe wrong..


Oh ok 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

*Form 80*

Hi Friends,

At what stage of Visa application process, form 80 is required? Is it after the visa application is done and then DBIP/CO requests for it? Or it has to be submitted during the visa application itself?

Thank you!

Sreejith


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Upfront*



sreejithkm said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> At what stage of Visa application process, form 80 is required? Is it after the visa application is done and then DBIP/CO requests for it? Or it has to be submitted during the visa application itself?
> 
> ...


My recommendation will be to upload everything upfront..thats what i have done.


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> Flagged is not an issue, problem is that engineering technologist is a prorata occupation, furthermore 1 year exp wont fetch any points in eoi
> 
> If possible get assessment for electrical engineer based on college project, internships and trainings
> 
> ...


Hi Sultan, Thanks for your reply! 

So for being assessed as Professional Engineering category as per Engineers Australia, do I need to have any work experience? I have done 2 internships + 2 projects during Bachelors + 1 year work exp before Masters completion + Masters degree with research thesis from US university.

Do you think I will be able to get assessed as Professional Engineer as per Engineers Australia?

I want to be assessed as Electrical Engineer so that I can apply for 233311 Elec Eng SOL code in 189 visa.

My agent keeps insisting on engineering technologist with this logic that it is the only category which will require no work experience for assessment.


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

niga1107 said:


> How much work experience do you have to show for "professional engineer" (for me it is, electrical eng 233311) and for 233914 engineering technologist? I have bachelors in electrical eng + 1 year work exp + masters.
> 
> No work exp after msters. How do I get assessed? With this profile, can I go for Professional Engineer assessment?
> 
> ...


If your work experience is below 3 years then you need to score atleast 8 in each module of ielts and whats your age ?

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lockon (Sep 1, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Yea, I wish you notice the updates soon  meanwhile if I find one would let u know !
> 
> By the way what is your points breakdown?


Thank you ksrikanthh, I hope you'll get your invitation soon too 

My point breakdown is:

Age: 25 points
Study : 15 Points
AUS Study: 5 points
Professional Year: 5 points
PTE: 10 Points (L84 R90 S90 W77) - 07th August 2015.
EOI: 189 (60 points) - 09th August 2016 

I'm going retake my PTE next Monday, hope I can make it


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

ahmedali85 said:


> If your work experience is below 3 years then you need to score atleast 8 in each module of ielts and whats your age ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


Age is 32 years. So till next year August I have 30 points.

IELTS is superior score. 8 and 8.5 in all. 20 points there.


----------



## Lockon (Sep 1, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> There was a guy on immitracker who's DOE was 19 October and he got the invite


Yeah I've noticed that guy too, but no one updated this invitation round. Have you got an invite this round, seeing that you have 65 points?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

niga1107 said:


> Hi Sultan, Thanks for your reply!
> 
> So for being assessed as Professional Engineering category as per Engineers Australia, do I need to have any work experience? I have done 2 internships + 2 projects during Bachelors + 1 year work exp before Masters completion + Masters degree with research thesis from US university.
> 
> ...


Getting assessed as engineering technologist may be easy but path ahead is tough, your agent is saying so because currently EA is stamping everyone with engg technologist

Better to go with Electrical engineer, what you have is enough, draft Cdr in way which highlights your deep understanding of electrical engg and application of same in work(project, internship or job)

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

Lockon said:


> Yeah I've noticed that guy too, but no one updated this invitation round. Have you got an invite this round, seeing that you have 65 points?




Hi sorry no my DOE was 26 October and still no invite yesterday. 

There's about 444 invites left for remaining fiscal year and they give out 50 invites each round. So I'm hoping for next upcoming round


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> Getting assessed as engineering technologist may be easy but path ahead is tough, your agent is saying so because currently EA is stamping everyone with engg technologist
> 
> Better to go with Electrical engineer, what you have is enough, draft Cdr in way which highlights your deep understanding of electrical engg and application of same in work(project, internship or job)
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Thanks so much!

So I am guessing I need to hire someone to help with CDRs or is it managable on my own?

CDR 1 - bachelors degree project where I developed a low cost bluetooth communication network for data communication or electronic design project where I built a home intercom device with 2 PCBs

CDR 2 - masters thesis where I studied PCB manufacturing challenges and solved one of the manufacturing issues 

CDR 3 - 1 year work exp as engineer in the US organization.

How does this sound? How do I get help for CDR and assessment process? Any forums where I can ask for help other than this one?

I am pretty new, so dont know much


----------



## Lockon (Sep 1, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> Hi sorry no my DOE was 26 October and still no invite yesterday.
> 
> There's about 444 invites left for remaining fiscal year and they give out 50 invites each round. So I'm hoping for next upcoming round


All the best to you mate, I'm pretty sure you'll get it next round! And don't forget to update your ImmiTracker


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

Lockon said:


> All the best to you mate, I'm pretty sure you'll get it next round! And don't forget to update your ImmiTracker




Hey Lockon, 
PM me with your email address and I'll send you all my IELTS / PTE preparation material and hopefully then you can get 20 points for English


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrkiran (Aug 4, 2016)

Sudipghosh9 said:


> I think there is some confusion..actually i was referring to your response to the other guy who said he lodged in nov 14 and CO asked him more documents..so was wondering if he got the CO assigned from nov 14 till now which is quick..usually i think if they need anything its 1 month...i maybe wrong..


I have submitted the Visa application on November 14 and received an email yesterday(22 Nov 2016) from gsm allocated seeking more information on my employment evidence.


----------



## SanBil (Nov 22, 2016)

Occupation : 2631
date of effect : 24 Oct 2016
points 65
subclass 189

gOT an invitation yesTerday


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

Lockon said:


> Thank you ksrikanthh, I hope you'll get your invitation soon too
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You have great scores and almost there. Just 2 points away. Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sreejithkm said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> At what stage of Visa application process, form 80 is required? Is it after the visa application is done and then DBIP/CO requests for it? Or it has to be submitted during the visa application itself?
> 
> ...


it is required along with visa application, many applicants have sailed through w/o submitting this form, however it is better to upload upfront.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Lockon said:


> Thank you ksrikanthh, I hope you'll get your invitation soon too
> 
> My point breakdown is:
> 
> ...


My best wishes to You too lockon buddy 

You are so close to the pte 79 target 

Hope your preparation is going well for pte. Do keep us posted on your progress 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lockon (Sep 1, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> Hey Lockon,
> PM me with your email address and I'll send you all my IELTS / PTE preparation material and hopefully then you can get 20 points for English


Hey sthkreur,

That is so kind of you, I have PM'ed you my email, might turn out to be my life saviour :whoo:


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

SanBil said:


> Occupation : 2631
> date of effect : 24 Oct 2016
> points 65
> subclass 189
> ...


Great.congrats sanbil buddy , kindly update immitracker if applicable 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

niga1107 said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> So I am guessing I need to hire someone to help with CDRs or is it managable on my own?
> 
> ...


i have applied through an agent, however they made me understand that I know my work experience better than them, so I myself should prepare the careers episodes and other documentation work. the journey of preparing CDRs was painful but I will say it was good to do by myself. I suggest the same. 

CDR 3 - seems good, however CDR 1 & 2 seems to be inclined towards Elctronics field however you are an electrical engineer if i am not wrong. pardon me for my low understanding of electrical vs electronics. 

CDR and assessment process - read migration skill assessment on Engineers Australia website. it will guide you, besides this i can give overall summary and documents list, PM me your mail id , i will sent document list for EA assessment


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> Getting assessed as engineering technologist may be easy but path ahead is tough, your agent is saying so because currently EA is stamping everyone with engg technologist
> 
> Better to go with Electrical engineer, what you have is enough, draft Cdr in way which highlights your deep understanding of electrical engg and application of same in work(project, internship or job)
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


I was assessed as eng tech too so that means my chances of getting an invite are thin? 


Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> Hi sorry no my DOE was 26 October and still no invite yesterday.
> 
> There's about 444 invites left for remaining fiscal year and they give out 50 invites each round. So I'm hoping for next upcoming round
> 
> ...


hi sthkreur,
Best wishes on your invitation in the upcoming round  could you please share your pte materials to me as well ? Sent you a pm 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ahmedali85 said:


> I was assessed as eng tech too so that means my chances of getting an invite are thin?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


if you have 65 or more in EOI then good to go, if 60 or less then que is very long for engineering technologists....


----------



## Lockon (Sep 1, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> My best wishes to You too lockon buddy
> 
> You are so close to the pte 79 target
> 
> Hope your preparation is going well for pte. Do keep us posted on your progress


Preparation has been a bit stressful but I'm feeling positive. I sure will post my results once I got it, hopefully all 8's with the help from sthkreur's materials.


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> if you have 65 or more in EOI then good to go, if 60 or less then que is very long for engineering technologists....


I have 65 points now under 189 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Lockon said:


> Preparation has been a bit stressful but I'm feeling positive. I sure will post my results once I got it, hopefully all 8's with the help from sthkreur's materials.


Next Monday is your day !! Lock buddy - you are going to Rock buddy  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi, 
I have one question. I was in USA for 2 and 1/2 years and as per the immigration requirement, I need to get the FBI clearance. 
I am looking for some guidance on how to proceed with my current state.
- Currently, I have not received the invitation and trying to improve my score in English. So, does it make sense to apply now for the FBI clearance or should i wait for the invitation ?
- Also, If I am applying for the FBI clearance, then which is the right place to get the Fingerprints done in Bangalore ?
- How long the process will take to get this clearance and will CO accept if the time extend than planned ?

--Thanks


----------



## sgrkiran (Aug 4, 2016)

Sudipghosh9 said:


> Mate can i ask a quick question? Did you submit on Nov 2016 or 2015? Because CO assignment was very quick if it was 2016....lol


It was November 14, 2016 not 2015..


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> it is just a matter of 1-2 days, thereafter you are good to go ahead with filing/lodging of visa application



I hope so man, thanks a lot again.

Will update it when the issue is resolved.

Cheers


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

hey guys,

I have the below score in IELTS 
L 8.5 - R 8 - S 7 - W 7.

Am planning to takeup PTE soon. what is the score i need to get in PTE in order to gain 20 pnts for English in my EOI?

Compared to my IELTS score, what are my chances for scoring well in PTE? PLease help

************************
Category : 261311 ( Analyst Programmer )
IELTS : L-8.5, R-8, S-7, W-7 ( 10 points )
Exp : ( 9-5.5 = 3.5 years ) ( 5 points )
Education : 15 points
Age : 30 points
EOI 189 : 04/Sep/2016 (60 points )
EOI 190 : 11/Nov/2016 ( NSW 60+5 points)


----------



## Lockon (Sep 1, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I have the below score in IELTS
> L 8.5 - R 8 - S 7 - W 7.
> ...


Hi cshilpa,

For PTE, you would need to score at least 79 across all 4 bands to get 20 points. 

Those are some pretty decent IELTS scores you have got there so with some good preparations, I think you can get even higher in PTE. 

Good luck!


----------



## Sapien (Oct 30, 2016)

Is there any invitation round today? Why do I keep seeing September results on my computer!


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

Lockon said:


> Hi cshilpa,
> 
> For PTE, you would need to score at least 79 across all 4 bands to get 20 points.
> 
> ...


Thank you  This helps


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

Lockon said:


> Hi cshilpa,
> 
> For PTE, you would need to score at least 79 across all 4 bands to get 20 points.
> 
> ...


Could you please help me with the link to register for PTE. 

should i be taking up the PTE general?
I currently reside in Hyderabad. Please help


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

cshilpa said:


> Could you please help me with the link to register for PTE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi PM me with your email address and I'll guide you for PTE


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

I have applied for 261313 for 189 visa EOI application with 60 points. Is there any hope of getting the invitation as per current trends? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Sapien said:


> Is there any invitation round today? Why do I keep seeing September results on my computer!


yes a round happened 19:40 hours back, 

skillselect is not updated, thats why it shows september round results only


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

cshilpa said:


> Could you please help me with the link to register for PTE.
> 
> should i be taking up the PTE general?
> I currently reside in Hyderabad. Please help


you should be taking PTE academic


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> yes a round happened 19:40 hours back,
> 
> skillselect is not updated, thats why it shows september round results only


@sultan_azam: Is there any URL to check the latest trends for 189 EOI? I have applied for 189 EOI with 60 points for 261313? Any hope here for invitation, or no hope here? What about 189 EOI chances for 65 points? Any information here, please. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for 261313 for 189 visa EOI application with 60 points. Is there any hope of getting the invitation as per current trends? Please suggest. Thanks.


applicants with 60 points 261313 are waiting since Dec 2015 for invitation



misecmisc said:


> @sultan_azam: Is there any URL to check the latest trends for 189 EOI? I have applied for 189 EOI with 60 points for 261313? Any hope here for invitation, or no hope here? What about 189 EOI chances for 65 points? Any information here, please. Thanks.




you can check the trends on myimmitracker


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> applicants with 60 points 261313 are waiting since Dec 2015 for invitation
> 
> you can check the trends on myimmitracker


What about EOI 189 with 65 points for 261313 - any hope here or better to go for state nomination? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> What about EOI 189 with 65 points for 261313 - any hope here or better to go for state nomination? Please suggest. Thanks.


Hey misecmisc,

Having 65 points you would receive an invite in a month approximately 

Why don't you try 190 with 65 ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> @sultan_azam: Is there any URL to check the latest trends for 189 EOI? I have applied for 189 EOI with 60 points for 261313? Any hope here for invitation, or no hope here? What about 189 EOI chances for 65 points? Any information here, please. Thanks.


https://myimmitracker.com

You can check the trends here 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> What about EOI 189 with 65 points for 261313 - any hope here or better to go for state nomination? Please suggest. Thanks.


considering yesterday's round and data reported in this forum, 

que for 2613xx applicants with 65 pointers moved to 31/10/16, hopefully you can get invited in one month if you have 65 points, but as we move ahead more and more 65/70 pointers will join the que and simultaneously number of invites is getting exhausted. hence it is better that you try for state nomination also

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189


----------



## Sapien (Oct 30, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> yes a round happened 19:40 hours back,
> 
> skillselect is not updated, thats why it shows september round results only


Any idea when it will be updated?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Sapien said:


> Any idea when it will be updated?


After God, skillselect & DIBP works in mysterious ways


----------



## Sapien (Oct 30, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> After God, skillselect & DIBP works in mysterious ways


hahaha khuda janay!


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> you should be taking PTE academic


how much should a partner score in PTE to claim partner points?

And if the partner has enough skills to be claimed, should their skills also be evaluated by ACS before claiming in EOI??

Please clarfy


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> how much should a partner score in PTE to claim partner points?


Partner should score minimum 50 in all (L, R, S, W) in PTE-A to claim points



cshilpa said:


> And if the partner has enough skills to be claimed, should their skills also be evaluated by ACS before claiming in EOI??


Yes, the skills should be assessed by competent authority and the skill should be in the same SOL as the Primary Applicant


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

cshilpa said:


> how much should a partner score in PTE to claim partner points?
> 
> And if the partner has enough skills to be claimed, should their skills also be evaluated by ACS before claiming in EOI??
> 
> Please clarfy


to claim points for partner's skills, 

1. partner needs competent english ( atleast PTE 50+ in all modules or equivalent)

2. skills assessed by relevant authority

3. partners occupation should be listed on occupation list of primary applicant


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> to claim points for partner's skills,
> 
> 1. partner needs competent english ( atleast PTE 50+ in all modules or equivalent)
> 
> ...


This helps. Thank you.


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> Partner should score minimum 50 in all (L, R, S, W) in PTE-A to claim points
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the skills should be assessed by competent authority and the skill should be in the same SOL as the Primary Applicant


This helps. Thank you.


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

I dont believe that your partner needs to take an English proficiency exam. But yes skill assessment needs to be done and it should be preferably in SOL need not be the same SOL


----------



## umairkhanwe (Oct 24, 2016)

*invite 189*

Dears

Anyone got invite today (23rd Nov 2016) with 60 Points for Subclass 189 ???


----------



## cshilpa (Oct 6, 2016)

lily0828 said:


> I dont believe that your partner needs to take an English proficiency exam. But yes skill assessment needs to be done and it should be preferably in SOL need not be the same SOL


But how else can i prove to EOI that he is competent in English to claim my partner points?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> But how else can i prove to EOI that he is competent in English to claim my partner points?


@lily, @shilpa : 

Please refer the following official dibp 189 link which has partner points requirements 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-

Partner skills requirement is at the bottom. Looks like English proficiency is required. Kindly take a look. 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

umairkhanwe said:


> Dears
> 
> Anyone got invite today (23rd Nov 2016) with 60 Points for Subclass 189 ???


Hi umair,

What is the sol category that you are referring here ? Please advise.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

cshilpa said:


> But how else can i prove to EOI that he is competent in English to claim my partner points?


English exam is required if you are claiming for partner points.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> yes a round happened 19:40 hours back,
> 
> skillselect is not updated, thats why it shows september round results only


Can you please help me to understand what this means - _skillselect is not updated_ - Since I am not having much information about the 189 process, but I have submitted EOI for 189, can you please tell me in detail what is this thing, which you have said and where can I see it in skill select window?

@ksrikanthh: In the mean while, just now I sent application for Vic 190 nomination for 65 points based on your suggestion.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> Can you please help me to understand what this means - _skillselect is not updated_ - Since I am not having much information about the 189 process, but I have submitted EOI for 189, can you please tell me in detail what is this thing, which you have said and where can I see it in skill select window?
> 
> @ksrikanthh: In the mean while, just now I sent application for Vic 190 nomination for 65 points based on your suggestion.


if you see https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect you will find details of upcoming and previous invitation rounds for 189 visa. they provide details of invitations sent in last round. 

currently they have updated upto 28 September round only, however 4 rounds have been conducted after that, getting fresh data helps in predicting future trends of invite and other things


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Can you please help me to understand what this means - _skillselect is not updated_ - Since I am not having much information about the 189 process, but I have submitted EOI for 189, can you please tell me in detail what is this thing, which you have said and where can I see it in skill select window?
> 
> @ksrikanthh: In the mean while, just now I sent application for Vic 190 nomination for 65 points based on your suggestion.


Hey misecmisc,

Vic is closed temporarily until march 2017 for software engineer and few other job codes.

Can you please apply another eoi for 190 NSW please?

Are u claiming 10 pts for experience or 5 pts for experience?

Also please let me know your total years of experience and your experience counted by acs ? Based on this info I can let you know when you would receive one. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

destinedtobe said:


> English exam is required if you are claiming for partner points.


Exactly (thumbs up) 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> if you see https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect you will find details of upcoming and previous invitation rounds for 189 visa. they provide details of invitations sent in last round.
> 
> currently they have updated upto 28 September round only, however 4 rounds have been conducted after that, getting fresh data helps in predicting future trends of invite and other things


Thanks. Any similar link to find the latest status for Vic 190 state nomination applications for EOI? Thanks again.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks. Any similar link to find the latest status for Vic 190 state nomination applications for EOI? Thanks again.


Please apply for 190 NSW !!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> if you see https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect you will find details of upcoming and previous invitation rounds for 189 visa. they provide details of invitations sent in last round.
> 
> currently they have updated upto 28 September round only, however 4 rounds have been conducted after that, getting fresh data helps in predicting future trends of invite and other things





misecmisc said:


> Thanks. Any similar link to find the latest status for Vic 190 state nomination applications for EOI? Thanks again.


Guys.. please follow this link:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil

Its more updated then the other one. However, 9th November round is still awaited to be updated.

If you belong to pro rata occupation, then you can also follow my sheet here: Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

Any idea when is the next invitation round of NSW?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

Beneath are the breakdown of my points. Category - ICT BA



Age - 30

English - 0

Education - 15

Experience - 15 

Partner's Point -5

State Sponsorship (NSW) - 5



I got total 65+5 points for NSW. Please let me know what are chances of getting the invite before 31-Dec-2016 from NSW.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...re_fid=114200&share_type=t&share_pid=11452402


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Naveenk14 said:


> Any idea when is the next invitation round of NSW?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Expecting something tomorrow/ day after tomorrow. Let's see. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Naveenk14 said:


> Beneath are the breakdown of my points. Category - ICT BA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did you submit your eoi ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> When did you submit your eoi ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




16-Nov-2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Naveenk14 said:


> 16-Nov-2016
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My thoughts :

Before this year - doubtful. 
Reason - no points for English. 

Suggestion : try to grab 10 points from pte as soon as possible and after that you have high chances to receive very quickly 

Feel free to add your thoughts ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> My thoughts :
> 
> Before this year - doubtful.
> Reason - no points for English.
> ...




I tried but, I was unable to get 10 points through english. After December I ll loose 5 points for age. I saw on myimmitracker, people with 70 points are getting invite from NSW and I do mot see any one with such combination (65 points and no points from english). I feel I will get the invitation because NSW sent few invite to BA from last fiscale year. Rest up to the God.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Naveenk14 said:


> I tried but, I was unable to get 10 points through english. After December I ll loose 5 points for age. I saw on myimmitracker, people with 70 points are getting invite from NSW and I do mot see any one with such combination (65 points and no points from english). I feel I will get the invitation because NSW sent few invite to BA from last fiscale year. Rest up to the God.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really wish you receive one before dec. Since NSW official portal states English points are evaluated as well I had a doubt. Again it depends on individual categories too. If you receive an invite before dec please let us know. It would help to track and have an analysis for BA category. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waqar.khan (Sep 28, 2016)

I have 60 points applied eoi on 21 Oct 2016 (263111 Computer Network and Systems)
applied for NSW (60+5) on 11 Nov 2016.

Can any one tell how long I have to wait ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks. Any similar link to find the latest status for Vic 190 state nomination applications for EOI? Thanks again.


you can subscribe to this thread as well to track VIC :

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/149532-victoria-state-sponsorship.html

also i got to know that you had 7 years 11 months skilled experience from ACS. i would strongly suggest you to apply one for NSW with 65 points and i am sure you would hear from NSW soon than VIC because VIC is shutdown for 2613x and few other categories until march 2017.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ksrikanthh said:


> you can subscribe to this thread as well to track VIC :
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/149532-victoria-state-sponsorship.html
> 
> also i got to know that you had 7 years 11 months skilled experience from ACS. i would strongly suggest you to apply one for NSW with 65 points and i am sure you would hear from NSW soon than VIC because VIC is shutdown for 2613x and few other categories until march 2017.


When is the next round for NSW 190 SS EOI application's invitations to be sent? Also for 189 EOI when is the next round for invitation? I do not know much about this 189 and 190 visa thing - so a basic question - is this next round of invitation thing applicable in both 189 and 190 EOI cases or only in 190 EOI cases? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> When is the next round for NSW 190 SS EOI application's invitations to be sent? Also for 189 EOI when is the next round for invitation? I do not know much about this 189 and 190 visa thing - so a basic question - is this next round of invitation thing applicable in both 189 and 190 EOI cases or only in 190 EOI cases? Please suggest. Thanks.


189 next round in dec. we will have 2 rounds every month on fortnightly basis in the wednesday's. 

dec month - we will have 2 rounds for 189.

190 - we don't have any kind of rounds. The state sends out invites based on the demands per their requirements. per the current trend we are expecting more invites to be sent by NSW either tomorrow or day after tomo hopefully ( let's see ). on the other hand , we also keep observing that NSW sends invites regularly ( this includes for other categories as well , there is no specific timeline )

looking at your experience , you have high chances for NSW. please apply one for NSW.


----------



## rgn589 (Nov 1, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> Hi PM me with your email address and I'll guide you for PTE


 Hi sthkreur,
Saw your pte results . Can you guide me on attaining individual 80 in pte


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ksrikanthh said:


> 189 next round in dec. we will have 2 rounds every month on fortnightly basis in the wednesday's.
> 
> dec month - we will have 2 rounds for 189.
> 
> ...


Thanks @ksrikanthh. For 189 EOI with 65 points, as per your analysis, what is its current wait time approximately? Any ideas please. Thanks.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks @ksrikanthh. For 189 EOI with 65 points, as per your analysis, what is its current wait time approximately? Any ideas please. Thanks.


for 189 with 65 points ( 261313 category ) : i would say 1 month approximately looking at the current trend. 

are u planning to apply for 190 NSW ? please let me know. i am more interested to know that


----------



## katts007 (Nov 2, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> if you see you will find details of upcoming and previous invitation rounds for 189 visa. they provide details of invitations sent in last round.
> 
> currently they have updated upto 28 September round only, however 4 rounds have been conducted after that, getting fresh data helps in predicting future trends of invite and other things


May be the link referred is incorrect. I was able to view details of rounds until October when I navigated as below.

Go to SkillSelect website -> Individuals & Travellers -> Working in Australia -> SkillSelect -> Invitation Rounds


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

Guys I have got my Pte results and am lucky enough to break the 79+barrier, now with 20 for English, I have 70 for the job code 261111, I just now updated my 189 and my date of effect updated to 24/11. I have also withdrawn my 190 now as I thought 70 is fair enough for 189. Please advise on the following:
1. Since I have 70 now, I have withdrawn 190 and just left my 189 alone. Do you all feel is it a good idea 
2. Are the invites out for this round 
3. How are my chances to get an invite for 189


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

rgn589 said:


> Hi sthkreur,
> 
> Saw your pte results . Can you guide me on attaining individual 80 in pte




PM me your email address 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaihoc (Nov 23, 2016)

aussiedreamer2016 said:


> we are in the same boat. did you get an invite?


Here 2544 submitted on 9/11 with 60 point. 

did not have invitation this round (23/11)....


----------



## kaihoc (Nov 23, 2016)

running_whipstitch said:


> my code is 2544 which is not pro rated. my doe is 28/10. still no invite. there's one on immitracker with 60 points doe 4/11 and was invited. this eoi thing is a joke


Same here.

2544 submitted on 9/11 with 60 point. 

did not have invitation this round (23/11)....


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

kaihoc said:


> Same here.
> 
> 2544 submitted on 9/11 with 60 point.
> 
> did not have invitation this round (23/11)....


Seems only 65 pointers non pro-rata occupations have been invited in the last 2 rounds.


----------



## Dan_woody01 (Nov 23, 2016)

Any news yet on the results for code 2212 on 23rd Nov yet?

I have 70 points and DOE of 3rd Nov so was hoping for this one or 7th Dec as I have a job offer to start in Jan...

What do you think my chances are?


----------



## Sourabh123 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi,

I have sibmitted EOI. I have some question/clarification, please can someone answer/clarify please?

1. I my EOI I homepage it shows up in Result columdn "The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 70 points" but the point break ups shows 65 points which is logical also. Please can someone tell me why is this difference?

2. In SkillSelect quota status the number shows up, Is that the number of visa already granted? If so, how can I come to know how many number are remaining for which "EOI not issued" or "visa not granted"?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Dan_woody01 said:


> Any news yet on the results for code 2212 on 23rd Nov yet?
> 
> I have 70 points and DOE of 3rd Nov so was hoping for this one or 7th Dec as I have a job offer to start in Jan...
> 
> What do you think my chances are?


Opt to 190. Otherwise, it seems you need to wait till the end of January/February to get an invitation.


----------



## Dan_woody01 (Nov 23, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> Dan_woody01 said:
> 
> 
> > Any news yet on the results for code 2212 on 23rd Nov yet?
> ...


Thanks, gone for the 190 too but up until end of September 189 was working on 2-3 weeks wait and the October dates appear to be wrong as the dates have gone backwards (appear incorrect as per a lot of people).

Any indication when the report will come out so I can see the latest position for approximate waiting times as not sure where you are getting your data from for external auditors?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vasanth240 said:


> Guys I have got my Pte results and am lucky enough to break the 79+barrier, now with 20 for English, I have 70 for the job code 261111, I just now updated my 189 and my date of effect updated to 24/11. I have also withdrawn my 190 now as I thought 70 is fair enough for 189. Please advise on the following:
> 1. Since I have 70 now, I have withdrawn 190 and just left my 189 alone. Do you all feel is it a good idea
> 2. Are the invites out for this round
> 3. How are my chances to get an invite for 189


Congratulations for the pte score,

A good Samaritan act by removing 190.

I am hopeful that you will receive invite in 1st round of December

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## aus_az (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi,

I had a few questions/doubts. Hopefully someone with experience can answer them.

Here’s my situation: I had initially submitted EOI on 27/08/2015 for ANZSCO Code 261311 (Analyst Programmer) with 65 points. I got an invite in the very next round 07/09/2015. However, due to some personal reasons I couldn’t apply for visa at that time. So, I suspended my EOI so, that I don’t get 2 invites and my EOI is withdrawn. I reactivated my account today - 23/11/2016 but I’m down to 60 points now because of my age. Now here are my questions:

1) Will my EOI submitted date change to 23/11/2016?
2) What are my chances of getting an invite with 60 points? Should I try for state sponsorship? If yes, how is this different from 189?
3) My ACS result from 27/08/2015 show my experience as 6 years, 4 months. I will be completing 8 years of experience in April, 2017. Do I have to get a new ACS done, or will my experience will automatically be counted as 8 years in April? How does that process work? If it counts, that should give me additional 5 points making my score 65.

Thanks.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> Seems only 65 pointers non pro-rata occupations have been invited in the last 2 rounds.


Hey @blackrider89,

Any sign of invites from NSW today ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Guys I have got my Pte results and am lucky enough to break the 79+barrier, now with 20 for English, I have 70 for the job code 261111, I just now updated my 189 and my date of effect updated to 24/11. I have also withdrawn my 190 now as I thought 70 is fair enough for 189. Please advise on the following:
> 1. Since I have 70 now, I have withdrawn 190 and just left my 189 alone. Do you all feel is it a good idea
> 2. Are the invites out for this round
> 3. How are my chances to get an invite for 189


Hi vasanth,

Congrats for cracking pte with your target scores (thumbs up) 

1.I think you will receive one in the dec rounds. Mostly in first round. 

2. Thanks a ton for withdrawing 190 _/\_

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

anurag_070 said:


> yes bro i have checked it , i submitted the eoi on 12th september 2016 . please help me.


Did you get the invite or not yet mate?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aus_az said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a few questions/doubts. Hopefully someone with experience can answer them.
> 
> ...


Hi aus_az,

1. Having 60 pts for 189 under 2613x not enough to procure an invite. 

2. Please create an eoi for 190 NSW with 65 pts for 261312. You would receive an invite.

3. Since you have suspended the older eoi, I think you will create a new eoi correct? In that case the eoi effect of date would be the date when u create and submit the eoi.

4. Acs validity 2 years. I see your acs validity aug 2015 - aug 2017. So by April 2017 if you have 7 years experience, your eoi would automatically get incremented to additional 5 pts. You don't have to go for acs again.

By the way you haven't changed company after receiving acs report correct?

please advise.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aus_az (Aug 4, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi aus_az,
> 
> 1. Having 60 pts for 189 under 2613x not enough to procure an invite.
> 
> ...


2) Do you want me to change my code from 261311 to 261312 or was that a typo? How is 190 NSW different from 189?

3) I didn't create a new eoi. I just unsuspended the previous one. This is what I see on my skillselect profile:
EOI Initially Submitted On: 27/08/2015
EOI Last Submitted On: 23/11/2016
Now, I'm confused as to what my submitted date will be? 

4) Yes, I haven't changed my company but was planning to do so. If I changed my company would that mean I would have to get a new ACS assessment done?


Thank you so much for replying.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kaihoc said:


> Same here.
> 
> 2544 submitted on 9/11 with 60 point.
> 
> did not have invitation this round (23/11)....


it is very surprising that 2544xx didnt got invite, approx 1100 invites have been sent out of ceiling value of 16346,


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Dan_woody01 said:


> Any news yet on the results for code 2212 on 23rd Nov yet?
> 
> I have 70 points and DOE of 3rd Nov so was hoping for this one or 7th Dec as I have a job offer to start in Jan...
> 
> What do you think my chances are?


invitation rounds data present a confusing story, however as per myimmitracker i guess there is a backlog of 20-30 days running with 2212xx. it is just my assumption


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have sibmitted EOI. I have some question/clarification, please can someone answer/clarify please?
> 
> ...



1. are you submitting EOI for 190 ??

2. those number means number of invites issued against a particular occupation code group


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aus_az said:


> 2) Do you want me to change my code from 261311 to 261312 or was that a typo? How is 190 NSW different from 189?
> 
> 3) I didn't create a new eoi. I just unsuspended the previous one. This is what I see on my skillselect profile:
> EOI Initially Submitted On: 27/08/2015
> ...


1. Oops it's a typo  261311 - you would receive an invite 

2. Yea by changing a new company we would have to get the skills accessed provided we are going to add them under our experience section.

3. Can you check what is the date that is displayed in "eoi date of effect" in your eoi ? please advise.

4. 190 is applicable for individual states. For instance, if we apply 190 for NSW we would have to commit to work there for at least 2 years per NSW state guideline. 189- we can work anywhere. 
190 - we would have to go one extra step to get pr I.e to get state nomination. Other than these I don't see huge differences. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aus_az (Aug 4, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> 1. Oops it's a typo  261311 - you would receive an invite
> 
> 2. Yea by changing a new company we would have to get the skills accessed provided we are going to add them under our experience section.
> 
> ...


3. My date of effect is 02/10/2016. Ugh, does that mean that my eoi submitted date will be this?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aus_az said:


> 3. My date of effect is 02/10/2016. Ugh, does that mean that my eoi submitted date will be this?


Yea , 2nd October 2016 was determined as your eoi date of effect meaning the date in which your eoi got added to the pool 

Did you apply 190? please advise.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

Do you all think waiting for 189 with 65 points for 1 month would be better than applying for NSW 190 EOI - or - going with NSW 190 shall be better? Those who are already in Aus, can you please give your inputs based on current job market for 261313 in NSW. Specifically I am a SAP consultant.

I was thinking from job search perspective. Would 190 NSW be sufficient to search a job in SAP technology - or - waiting for 189 EOI with 65 points for 1 month would be better?

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## aus_az (Aug 4, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> Did you apply 190? please advise.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I just did. I updated my EOI and selected 190 visa and chose NSW. Is there anything else I need to do to complete my 190 application? Do I need to let NSW know that I have applied for nomination? What's the usual time frame to receive nomination from NSW for 65 points?

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aus_az said:


> I just did. I updated my EOI and selected 190 visa and chose NSW. Is there anything else I need to do to complete my 190 application? Do I need to let NSW know that I have applied for nomination? What's the usual time frame to receive nomination from NSW for 65 points?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Now wait 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

*Guys I need suggestions from you all:*
For 233512 (mechanical engineer) I have submitted my EOI on DOE-22nd November 2016. For me it will be tough to get invitation with 60 point As per current situation. 
AGE: 30 pints ( I will be 31 next December )
Education: 15
Experience : 15( 8 years, EA +)
English : zero ( IELTS overall 7)
I have submitted 190 NSW also with 65 points.

1. What are my possibility of getting invitation( 189/190) this year or till June 2017?
2. Are there any chance that mechanical will be removed from SOL 2017-2018?
3. Shall I go for PTE again to increase points ? 
I am confused as my Civil/Electrical friends got invite with 60 points.( we were planing to go together) 
Please suggest what to do....?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

Do you all think waiting for 189 with 65 points for 1 month would be better than applying for NSW 190 EOI - or - going with NSW 190 shall be better? Those who are already in Aus, can you please give your inputs based on current job market for 261313 in NSW. Specifically I am a SAP consultant.

I was thinking from job search perspective. Would 190 NSW be sufficient to search for a job in SAP technology - or - waiting for 189 EOI with 65 points would be better?

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do you all think waiting for 189 with 65 points for 1 month would be better than applying for NSW 190 EOI - or - going with NSW 190 shall be better? Those who are already in Aus, can you please give your inputs based on current job market for 261313 in NSW. Specifically I am a SAP consultant.
> 
> ...


I posted my suggestions in NSW state sponsorship thread  kindly take a look @misecmisc buddy 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sadduaks (Nov 17, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> to claim points for partner's skills,
> 
> 1. partner needs competent english ( atleast PTE 50+ in all modules or equivalent)
> 
> ...



Dear Sultan,

I have a query on claiming partners point:

My wife has a Masters of Commerce degree and for her skill assessment i have to apply to CA Australia or CPA Australia under 221111 category. Both these organisation needs 65 band in PTE for PR skill assessment for primary applicant but nothing is mentioned about the partners point requirement. Can you tell me if 50 is enough for her skill assessment or she need to get 65?


----------



## running_whipstitch (Nov 4, 2016)

kaihoc said:


> Same here.
> 
> 2544 submitted on 9/11 with 60 point.
> 
> did not have invitation this round (23/11)....


hoping to get an invite this december..


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sadduaks said:


> Dear Sultan,
> 
> I have a query on claiming partners point:
> 
> My wife has a Masters of Commerce degree and for her skill assessment i have to apply to CA Australia or CPA Australia under 221111 category. Both these organisation needs 65 band in PTE for PR skill assessment for primary applicant but nothing is mentioned about the partners point requirement. Can you tell me if 50 is enough for her skill assessment or she need to get 65?


i can not say it with absolute surety but I think we have to abide by basic criteria(s) prescribed by SKILL ASSESSMENT AUTHORITY


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

Hey guys,

Just saw that 9 November 2016 results are posted at DIBP.

9 November 2016 round results


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

nkverma said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just saw that 9 November 2016 results are posted at DIBP.
> 
> 9 November 2016 round results


2335 group is still not in the pro-rata list of occupations. Yet, there was a sharp decline in the number of invites. What does this mean?


----------



## running_whipstitch (Nov 4, 2016)

845 invites?! this is insane..


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

Looks like the invitation trend is going downwards again during year end as it seems to happen every year. Not sure but maybe this happens considering the number of CO's that would be on leave during Christmas, just a thought


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nkverma said:


> Looks like the invitation trend is going downwards again during year end as it seems to happen every year. Not sure but maybe this happens considering the number of CO's that would be on leave during Christmas, just a thought


Your view may be correct but this has nothing to do with CO, invitation is an automated system

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## cparth90 (Nov 24, 2016)

*Please guide for cracking PTE with 80.*



sthkreur said:


> PM me your email address
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I appeared for PTE thrice and got 61,71 and 77 overall score respectively. I have logged EOI with 60 points in June 2016 for Software Engineer. I am planning to reappear for PTE in December. Can you please guide on how to score 80+ in Writing and Reading. I already got 90 in speaking and 81 in Listening. I have all the essay topics with me. Also have gone through PTE book and tried all the tricks.


----------



## frozebud (Nov 7, 2016)

cparth90 said:


> I appeared for PTE thrice and got 61,71 and 77 overall score respectively. I have logged EOI with 60 points in June 2016 for Software Engineer. I am planning to reappear for PTE in December. Can you please guide on how to score 80+ in Writing and Reading. I already got 90 in speaking and 81 in Listening. I have all the essay topics with me. Also have gone through PTE book and tried all the tricks.


All my score bands are over 75, just speaking was 65. Any tips on how to increase speaking score?


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

cparth90 said:


> I appeared for PTE thrice and got 61,71 and 77 overall score respectively. I have logged EOI with 60 points in June 2016 for Software Engineer. I am planning to reappear for PTE in December. Can you please guide on how to score 80+ in Writing and Reading. I already got 90 in speaking and 81 in Listening. I have all the essay topics with me. Also have gone through PTE book and tried all the tricks.


Hi Buddy

Could you please post the essay topics here. Appreciated your help !


----------



## jmech08 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello friends,

I submitted my EOI on 16th Nov. My details are:
Subclass 189, Mechanical Engineer
Points breakdown:
Age: 30
Education: 15
Experience: 10
Partner's skills: 5
English Language: 0 (L-6.5 , R- 7, W- 6, S-6)
Total points: 60

I am amazed to check no invitations were sent to mechanical engineers in yesterday's round (23rd Nov). What does this mean? 

What you guys suggest should I do? 
Either increase my points by scoring 7 bands in IELTS/ PTE or submit a new expression of interest from my partner's side? 
Below are the details of my partner:
Agricultural Engineer
Age: 30
Education: 15
English Language: 0 (L-7.5, R-7.5, S-7, W-6)
Experience: 0
Partner's skill:5

Agricultural Engineers require 65 minimum points, so she needs to either score 8 each in IELTS or 79 each in PTE.
I have one more option in mind i.e. to submit her EOI under subclass 190, in this case she only needs 7 bands. 

I am totally confused and looking for guidance from experts. The number of seats of mechanical engineers are limited. Please guide !!!!


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

cparth90 said:


> I appeared for PTE thrice and got 61,71 and 77 overall score respectively. I have logged EOI with 60 points in June 2016 for Software Engineer. I am planning to reappear for PTE in December. Can you please guide on how to score 80+ in Writing and Reading. I already got 90 in speaking and 81 in Listening. I have all the essay topics with me. Also have gone through PTE book and tried all the tricks.




PM me your email address 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> PM me your email address
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not able to PM, I think bcs I am new member. Could you please PM if possible.


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> <*SNIP*>
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have other tips and material like topics for retell etc, please also send. Appreciated !


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

kashifrana84 said:


> If you have other tips and material like topics for retell etc, please also send. Appreciated !


Email is <[B]SNIP[/B]>
*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

kashifrana84 said:


> Email is [email protected]


Kind request : please don't share your personal info such as email, phone via posts.

Kindly share them using private message feature. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

jmech08 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 16th Nov. My details are:
> Subclass 189, Mechanical Engineer
> ...



Hey mate,

actually, there were at least two invitations for mechanical engineer on the latest round. Both with 70 points. There a few invitationsleft and we are affraid that this occupation is under pro-rata.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

nkverma said:


> Looks like the invitation trend is going downwards again during year end as it seems to happen every year. Not sure but maybe this happens considering the number of CO's that would be on leave during Christmas, just a thought


Do you have an idea if very few invites were sent during last year nov , dec 2015 ?? please advise. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JanJod (Nov 14, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> Sent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


am also applying for 233513 with 60 points


----------



## JanJod (Nov 14, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> actually, there were at least two invitations for mechanical engineer on the latest round. Both with 70 points. There a few invitationsleft and we are affraid that this occupation is under pro-rata.


am also waiting for invite under same code, though autonation and control engineer with 60 pts. what are my chances?


----------



## aruna_krishnan (Nov 7, 2016)

DIBP shows that the 9th Nov round invited people with 21st Oct as the visa date of effect.
According to the previous rounds, the round is running 10-15 days behind for the code 261313


----------



## JanJod (Nov 14, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> I posted my suggestions in NSW state sponsorship thread  kindly take a look @misecmisc buddy
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


which state should i seek nomination from for Production or Plant Engineer. kindly help


----------



## JanJod (Nov 14, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Now wait
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


at what stage will i have to pay processing fee for state nomination?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

JanJod said:


> at what stage will i have to pay processing fee for state nomination?




In case of NSW- once you get invited to apply for nomination. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sourabh123 (Aug 31, 2015)

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have sibmitted EOI. I have some question/clarification, please can someone answer/clarify please?
> 
> ...


Please can someone respond please?

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## JanJod (Nov 14, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> actually, there were at least two invitations for mechanical engineer on the latest round. Both with 70 points. There a few invitationsleft and we are affraid that this occupation is under pro-rata.


does anyone knows have tracker update on 233511 - 13


----------



## JanJod (Nov 14, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> In case of NSW- once you get invited to apply for nomination.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Thanks, hope selecting 190 will not have effect on my effective date of application


----------



## JanJod (Nov 14, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> PM me your email address
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please, send the PTE materials to my inbox; <[B]SNIP[/B]>

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator
*
thanks


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

JanJod said:


> Please, send the PTE materials to my inbox; <[B]SNIP[/B]>
> 
> 
> 
> thanks




Hey Janjod, please don't share private email and information here as the other user mentioned  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

09 November 2016 round results & October State Nominations have been updated.

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend

_PS. Switch between the tabs!_


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

JanJod said:


> which state should i seek nomination from for Production or Plant Engineer. kindly help


Hi janjod,

Could you please share your points breakdown? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aruna_krishnan said:


> DIBP shows that the 9th Nov round invited people with 21st Oct as the visa date of effect.
> According to the previous rounds, the round is running 10-15 days behind for the code 261313


Yea , 10-15 days for 65 pointers !! 70

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

JanJod said:


> Please, send the PTE materials to my inbox; <[B]SNIP[/B]>
> 
> thanks


Kind request : don't share personal info in posts. 

Kindly share them via personal message feature. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

JanJod said:


> Thanks, hope selecting 190 will not have effect on my effective date of application


I didn't get you ? Are you asking if choosing 190 and updating your eoi would impact your eoi date of effect?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

sthkreur said:


> Write your email id here...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Bad advice* - that will either get the poster a warning or an infraction from moderators. Just because you don't see it, doesn't mean we don't do it. 

Please see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Forum members are expected to comply with forum rules.


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

kaju said:


> *Bad advice* - that will either get the poster a warning or an infraction from moderators. Just because you don't see it, doesn't mean we don't do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I told him not to write it after. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Sourabh123 said:


> 1. I my EOI I homepage it shows up in Result columdn "The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 70 points" but the point break ups shows 65 points which is logical also. Please can someone tell me why is this difference?


If your calculation says 65 points and EOI shows 70 points, you may have goofed up in entering Experience details. Please provide the point breakup details along with assessment details and mention in detail as to why is your calculation is showing 65. Maybe then we can conclude something.




Sourabh123 said:


> 2. In SkillSelect quota status the number shows up, Is that the number of visa already granted? If so, how can I come to know how many number are remaining for which "EOI not issued" or "visa not granted"?


Check this sheet for more comprehensive details.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1921751028

BTW, Whats your Code?


----------



## aruna_krishnan (Nov 7, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Do you have an idea if very few invites were sent during last year nov , dec 2015 ?? please advise.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes, the number of invites dip down during these months.
I once found an excel in the internet for last year which had the complete data and trend. It was very informative.
In case I find it again , I shall let you know.


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

aruna_krishnan said:


> Yes, the number of invites dip down during these months.
> 
> I once found an excel in the internet for last year which had the complete data and trend. It was very informative.
> 
> In case I find it again , I shall let you know.



This one
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...NOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#gid=60434043 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manish.manipal123 (Nov 24, 2016)

*Eoi 2611*

Hi guys.
Could you guys please enlighten me ,how the Visa Date of Effect for ICT Business and ​System Analysts moved backwards.For the 26th October round it was 18th of may whereas for for 9th Nov round in it is 15th of March.

Regards
Manish


----------



## skippy2b (Nov 23, 2016)

Dear Friends,

I am joining the forum today, seeing lot of momentum on the recent invitations. 

My details Here:
ACS Submitted: 9th Sept (261313 (Software Engineer))
ACS Assessment: 19th Sept (+ve) = 10 points
PTE: Oct 21st: 10 Points (l-75,R-79,S-73,W-83)
EOI Submitted: Nov 1st: 60 Points (Age:25, Edu:15, Emp:10, Eng:10)

just now went thru the 9th Nov invitation results, though cut off points are 65, there are almost 170+ invitations for 60 points, are there chances in next round? my application would've been considered for 23rd Nov round.

Inputs Please... 


Thanks


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

skippy2b said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am joining the forum today, seeing lot of momentum on the recent invitations.
> 
> ...


hi skippy,.

Welcome to IWL (Invitation Waiting List) 

Wanted to update you that 60 pts not enough to procure an invite for 261313. I see you have 10 pts for experience and 10 for english. Please apply for 190 NSW. You WOuld receive one. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JanJod (Nov 14, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi janjod,
> 
> Could you please share your points breakdown?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Age: 25
Education: 15
English: 10
Experience: 10


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

hi.. prior to receiving an invitation I made an update on my EOI before, my first submission date is 1st November but on 4th November, some changes on my skill assessment, so I updated my EOI.
Now, I have a question regarding EOI *Initial *submission date and EOI *Last* Submitted date.

Would DIBP refer to my EOI *Last* Submitted date for my assessment or they will consider the Initial Submission Date? I'm really worried because I hear people being refused because of the date of their assessment..


----------



## silinux (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi ksrikanthh

This is my points breakdown
PTE 10
Age 30
Education 15
Experience 5
190 NSW SS 5
Total 65 points
ANZCO 261312 developer programmer
EOI applied 28th Oct
Could you please advise on my invitation timeline


----------



## silinux (Nov 9, 2016)

EOI date is 28th Oct 2016


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

melkmaid said:


> hi.. prior to receiving an invitation I made an update on my EOI before, my first submission date is 1st November but on 4th November, some changes on my skill assessment, so I updated my EOI.
> Now, I have a question regarding EOI *Initial *submission date and EOI *Last* Submitted date.
> 
> Would DIBP refer to my EOI *Last* Submitted date for my assessment or they will consider the Initial Submission Date? I'm really worried because I hear people being refused because of the date of their assessment..


Date of effect of Eoi will be considered

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

silinux said:


> Hi ksrikanthh
> 
> This is my points breakdown
> PTE 10
> ...


Luck may favour you in upcoming round of December

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## JanJod (Nov 14, 2016)

JanJod said:


> This is my point breakdown for 233513 (Production or plant Engineer). which state should I opt for for nomination
> 
> Age: 25
> Education: 15
> ...


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Date of effect of Eoi will be considered
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


thanks for your reply bro.. I'm just really worried coz I've tried clicking the "Apply Visa" button on my skillselect page, I noticed along the way that the EOI Date indicated is still my EOI Initial Date and not the EOI Date of Effect.. Do I need to inform DIBP on this when I lodge my visa later on?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

melkmaid said:


> hi.. prior to receiving an invitation I made an update on my EOI before, my first submission date is 1st November but on 4th November, some changes on my skill assessment, so I updated my EOI.
> Now, I have a question regarding EOI *Initial *submission date and EOI *Last* Submitted date.
> 
> Would DIBP refer to my EOI *Last* Submitted date for my assessment or they will consider the Initial Submission Date? I'm really worried because I hear people being refused because of the date of their assessment..


They will look for "eoi date of effect" date. Please login to your skillselsct account and check what is the date mentioned for eoi date of effect ? please advise. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

silinux said:


> Hi ksrikanthh
> 
> This is my points breakdown
> PTE 10
> ...


Ok, i see you have 60+5 for NSW 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

melkmaid said:


> thanks for your reply bro.. I'm just really worried coz I've tried clicking the "Apply Visa" button on my skillselect page, I noticed along the way that the EOI Date indicated is still my EOI Initial Date and not the EOI Date of Effect.. Do I need to inform DIBP on this when I lodge my visa later on?


what was the change in skill assessment if you dont mind telling ??

if it is nothing serious like change in experience or occupation code then there shouldnt be trouble in visa path


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

silinux said:


> Hi ksrikanthh
> 
> This is my points breakdown
> PTE 10
> ...


Ok i see you have 60+5 for NSW 190 with 5 pts for experience and 10 pts for english under 261312. People under this scenario already started receiving invites. So you can expect an invite from NSW anytime soon. Best wishes in advance. Also would request you to update your signature with the details if possible 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> what was the change in skill assessment if you dont mind telling ??
> 
> if it is nothing serious like change in experience or occupation code then there shouldnt be trouble in visa path


To give a clearer view, I submitted an EOI on November 1 using an EA outcome with standard assessment and no RSA (EA outcome dated October 14). Prior to that EOI submission, i was already worried so to be sure, I acquired an EA RSA. when I got the result on November 4, I immediately updated my EOI.. The date of effect indicated on skillselect is already the updated EOI..

but as mentioned previously, I notice that in immiaccount the date of EOI is still November 1..


----------



## JanJod (Nov 14, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Ok i see you have 60+5 for NSW 190 with 5 pts for experience and 10 pts for english under 261312. People under this scenario already started receiving invites. So you can expect an invite from NSW anytime soon. Best wishes in advance. Also would request you to update your signature with the details if possible
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hello Ksrikanthh, my point breakdown is as below;

Education: 15
English: 10
relevant skills: 10
Age: 25

I have already applied for 189 under 233513 (production or plant Engineer). could please advise on state I should opt for for 190 scheme.

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

melkmaid said:


> To give a clearer view, I submitted an EOI on November 1 using an EA outcome with standard assessment and no RSA (EA outcome dated October 14). Prior to that EOI submission, i was already worried so to be sure, I acquired an EA RSA. when I got the result on November 4, I immediately updated my EOI.. The date of effect indicated on skillselect is already the updated EOI..
> 
> but as mentioned previously, I notice that in immiaccount the date of EOI is still November 1..


i guess in your original EoI you have claimed experience points but you did RSA to be sure... later you did some minor changes in EoI which didnt had any effect on EoI points, hence your date of effect didnt changed.

go ahead with visa application, there shouldnt be any issues.

correct if i am assuming something wrong


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> i guess in your original EoI you have claimed experience points but you did RSA to be sure... later you did some minor changes in EoI which didnt had any effect on EoI points, hence your date of effect didnt changed.
> 
> go ahead with visa application, there shouldnt be any issues.
> 
> correct if i am assuming something wrong


correct bro.. all the experience that I orginally claimed when I first submitted the EOI is also credited when I received the RSA outcome.. There's nothing really that major update that I did, just the RSA outcome date and reference number. 
I just wonder why when I log-in in immiaccount the EOI indicated is still the initial date.. Do I have to inform DIBP about this and attached the EOI correspondence?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

JanJod said:


> Hello Ksrikanthh, my point breakdown is as below;
> 
> Education: 15
> English: 10
> ...


Hey janjod buddy,

I see your occupation is production/plant engineer. I am going to do some research on your occupation and get back to you with my inputs 

That said, i recall few folks though i dont remeber the user names applying for NSW 190. So my suggestion : apply one eoi for NSW 190 when u get a chance 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

*Visa date of effect 261313*

Hi all,

Can anyone please tell me what is the Visa date of effect for 2613* 65 pointers in the 23rd Nov round. In the Immitracker, I see it is 29th Oct, is that it?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

melkmaid said:


> correct bro.. all the experience that I orginally claimed when I first submitted the EOI is also credited when I received the RSA outcome.. There's nothing really that major update that I did, just the RSA outcome date and reference number.
> I just wonder why when I log-in in immiaccount the EOI indicated is still the initial date.. Do I have to inform DIBP about this and attached the EOI correspondence?


go ahead with EoI, submit both outcome letter(s), the first one helps you identify what is your occupation code certified by EA, the second one gives you a confirmation of skilled experience

even though you have done RSA, DIBP may/may not verify the claimed experience points.

nothing to worry....


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

OZCallingUs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone please tell me what is the Visa date of effect for 2613* 65 pointers in the 23rd Nov round. In the Immitracker, I see it is 29th Oct, is that it?


one guy who submitted EoI on 31/10 also got, it is reported somewhere in this thread itself...


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> go ahead with EoI, submit both outcome letter(s), the first one helps you identify what is your occupation code certified by EA, the second one gives you a confirmation of skilled experience
> 
> even though you have done RSA, DIBP may/may not verify the claimed experience points.
> 
> nothing to worry....


thanks bro..


----------



## aussiedreamer2016 (Nov 23, 2016)

i think they are decreasing the number of invitations to reduce workload for the holidays.
Still no invite for the last 2 rounds and i am still waiting...
eoi nov 8, 2016
points 65
occupation 2544


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey guys i have a query

While logging into Immiaccount, we can see this info.

For file attachment,

We are aware that there is currently an issue with attaching PDF documents to citizenship applications. While the issue is being resolved, please save each document as a JPG file to your desktop and attach the JPG file to the application. We apologise for any inconvenience caused.

It says the system is having issues attaching PDF for citizenship applications, so for 189, attaching pdf shouldnt be an issue right?

Anyone recently made the application by pdf?

Regards


----------



## Sourabh123 (Aug 31, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> If your calculation says 65 points and EOI shows 70 points, you may have goofed up in entering Experience details. Please provide the point breakup details along with assessment details and mention in detail as to why is your calculation is showing 65. Maybe then we can conclude something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response. Attached files. Please take a look if you can throw some more lights.

My code is 2613

Thanks,
Sourabh


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Sourabh123 said:


> Thanks for your response. Attached files. Please take a look if you can throw some more lights.
> 
> My code is 2613
> 
> ...


hi Sourabh,

did you choose both 189 and 190 is same eoi ? please advise.


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Ok i see you have 60+5 for NSW 190 with 5 pts for experience and 10 pts for english under 261312. People under this scenario already started receiving invites. So you can expect an invite from NSW anytime soon. Best wishes in advance. Also would request you to update your signature with the details if possible
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Really .. I havent seen anyone yet.. but thats reassuring


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Sourabh123 said:


> Thanks for your response. Attached files. Please take a look if you can throw some more lights.
> 
> My code is 2613
> 
> ...


The images are shaking my understanding of mathematics

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

lily0828 said:


> Really .. I havent seen anyone yet.. but thats reassuring


yea, that's true ! i have noticed many under 261312. they received invites in oct and suddenly in nov NSW went as slow as a tortoise


----------



## abhilashasachdeva (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi,

I applied for Business Analyst EOI on 19th July. My points are 65. Current Data sheet says that for 261111, days move ahead is 64 from 18th May in 9th November invitation round . Date till which invite covered is showing as 15th March. I am not understanding this. As if its moved 64 days ahead from 18th May then i should get invite by now which is not the case. Can please someone help in understanding?

Regards,
Abhilasha


----------



## sadduaks (Nov 17, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> i can not say it with absolute surety but I think we have to abide by basic criteria(s) prescribed by SKILL ASSESSMENT AUTHORITY


Thanks bro


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Sourabh123 said:


> Thanks for your response. Attached files. Please take a look if you can throw some more lights.
> 
> My code is 2613
> 
> ...


I believe you took the screenshot from the "Points Breakdown" PDF file? In that case, can you scroll down to Page 2 and check the total score mentioned there?


----------



## Clothusted (Nov 25, 2016)

I am SAD to share this but here goes my details, hope the employer did not give a good reference to the immi officer, it was rejected.

Computer Net & Sys Eng 263111 (65 Points)
DOE FOR 189 EOI : 06/07/2016
189 Invite : 17/07/2016
Visa Lodge : 26/07/2016
Medicals : 07/09/2016
CO Contact : 17/10/2016 for SG and India PCC
Singapore PCC : 26/10/2016
India PCC : 26/10/2016
*REJECT : 24/11/2016 *


----------



## MattF (Nov 10, 2016)

Clothusted said:


> I am SAD to share this but here goes my details, hope the employer did not give a good reference to the immi officer, it was rejected.
> 
> Computer Net & Sys Eng 263111 (65 Points)
> DOE FOR 189 EOI : 06/07/2016
> ...


Sorry to hear that. Out of interest - did you have skills assessment and employment verification done before hand?


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

Clothusted said:


> I am SAD to share this but here goes my details, hope the employer did not give a good reference to the immi officer, it was rejected.
> 
> Computer Net & Sys Eng 263111 (65 Points)
> DOE FOR 189 EOI : 06/07/2016
> ...


bro, can you share the reason for the rejection?


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

MattF said:


> Sorry to hear that. Out of interest - did you have skills assessment and employment verification done before hand?




Hi... Don't believe this user. He's been spamming this website and the immitracker website with fake results about rejections. Even the mods their removed his submissions because they all came from same IP address. 

The guy just registered 3 hours ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

a post about rejection is anyway scary....


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> Hi... Don't believe this user. He's been spamming this website and the immitracker website with fake results about rejections. Even the mods their removed his submissions because they all came from same IP address.
> 
> The guy just registered 3 hours ago.
> 
> ...


Ah, thats interesting. Wonder why would somebody do that and what would they gain


----------



## Salman2080 (May 21, 2016)

hi guys how are you, at 9th November co contacted me and ask additional information of my new born baby which was medical, under this letter mention that " i have begun considering you application for this visa" what does it mean is ?

visa applied 25 July
employment verification : 15 august 
my wife medical on hold due to pregnancy 
my wife medical and baby document submitted at 28 October 2016
co contacted and required my baby medical.
waiting for grant


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Salman2080 said:


> hi guys how are you, at 9th November co contacted me and ask additional information of my new born baby which was medical, under this letter mention that " i have begun considering you application for this visa" what does it mean is ?
> 
> visa applied 25 July
> employment verification : 15 august
> ...


a case officer named xyz opened your file and found that some document is required in your case to process further, in this regard he/she sent you an email, 

it is like "i started cooking lunch, i see salt is missng, can you provide me the salt, meanwhile i cut the vegetables"

hope that explains

by the way, congrats for the new member in your family.... have you done medicals for baby by now ??


----------



## Salman2080 (May 21, 2016)

yea medical done at 18 November and i am worried what will they do .


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Salman2080 said:


> yea medical done at 18 November and i am worried what will they do .


nothing to be worried, process of visa approval will take its own sweet time.... I finished medicals for my baby on 15th and joined the coveted VWL,


----------



## Salman2080 (May 21, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> nothing to be worried, process of visa approval will take its own sweet time.... I finished medicals for my baby on 15th and joined the coveted VWL,


thanks bro. hope they will not raise any issue , as they already done employment verification


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Salman2080 said:


> thanks bro. hope they will not raise any issue , as they already done employment verification


for me too they are done with employment verification as far as i know... let us see


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

How they will do employment verification? By email? Phone call?

261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
sc489 sa-20 oct2016


----------



## Salman2080 (May 21, 2016)

hmm ryt bro as my brother is an Australian citizen so the first co contact at 30 September where they ask my brother birth certificate and infomation provided


----------



## Salman2080 (May 21, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> How they will do employment verification? By email? Phone call?
> 
> 261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
> sc489 sa-20 oct2016


both phone and email


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

Salman2080 said:


> both phone and email


if they verify by phone, I wonder how they can communicate with my previous employer.. I was employed by a local company in Saudi and all the admin and HR are all locals with very limited english..


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

melkmaid said:


> if they verify by phone, I wonder how they can communicate with my previous employer.. I was employed by a local company in Saudi and all the admin and HR are all locals with very limited english..




Did you claim points for your work experience?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> Did you claim points for your work experience?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes and this experience is credited in my EA asssessment..


----------



## bomonti (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi guys 
seems like ceiling of Mechanical Engineers left 250 . I have to upload my CRD to EA and renew my IELTS for higher score. so I need 2 montns to upload EOI. do you think I have enough time ? or am I late and Do I need to wait for next July ?


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

melkmaid said:


> Yes and this experience is credited in my EA asssessment..




They might then ask for tax records or pay slips for your time at a company. 

Or a certified letter from your manager confirming your employment. It might need to translated and certified.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sthkreur said:


> They might then ask for tax records or pay slips for your time at a company.
> 
> Or a certified letter from your manager confirming your employment. It might need to translated and certified.
> 
> ...


One should provide all of the above to be safe.


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey guys

I have a query. In the Immi visa application, 

From the option list, select your usual country of residence.

In a later step, you will be asked to provide your full residential address in this country.

​​

For Student visas:

The term 'usual country of residence' refers to the applicant's home country.


I am applying from Australia, does that mean my usual country of residence is Australia?

And for previous residential history, i stayed in japan for 2 months, should i mention this in my previous residence?


Regards


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> One should provide all of the above to be safe.


I have all the stated except for the tax record coz Saudi Arabia is tax free.. I've got few other documents though, like work visa and the residence permit (which indicates the employer name), work contract, employment certificate with company seal..

i'm just wondering if ever they call the employer to verify they might not understand each other, because really, almost all of the HR and Admin personnel in my previous company are Saudi locals who have limited english..


----------



## running_whipstitch (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi. just have 2 questions about NSW SS:

1. What are the conditions?
2. How much to apply for nomination?

Thanks


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

running_whipstitch said:


> Hi. just have 2 questions about NSW SS:
> 
> 1. What are the conditions?
> 2. How much to apply for nomination?
> ...


Hi running whipstitch,

Here is the official NSW link that has the details you are looking for :

http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190

When are u planning to apply for NSW and what is your points breakdown? Please advise.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clothusted (Nov 25, 2016)

melkmaid said:


> bro, can you share the reason for the rejection?


They drill down the employer for each and every job functions, If your employer can not describe you have a chance to get a reject.


----------



## Clothusted (Nov 25, 2016)

Guys be careful when submitting experiences, this is what happen to me , I just searched thru immi tracker and expat forum there are enough rejects nowadays, be vigilant.

Computer Net & Sys Eng 263111 (65 Points)
DOE FOR 189 EOI : 06/07/2016
189 Invite : 17/07/2016
Visa Lodge : 26/07/2016
Medicals : 07/09/2016
CO Contact : 17/10/2016 for SG and India PCC
Singapore PCC : 26/10/2016
India PCC : 26/10/2016
REJECT : 24/11/2016


----------



## Clothusted (Nov 25, 2016)

You are the spammer, I just want to save the people from losing $ 3600, how do you prove that its from same IP, are you the admin, dont try to corner people, I know my pain.


----------



## Gogamanasl (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes Guys its true, there were enough rejects in this 263111 in the recent past and even myself got a reject. what to do. I am trying to move to Canada now.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Guys one question. If 189 visa got rejected for some reason then are we eligible to receive 190 or 489 if already applied?.

261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
sc489 sa-20 oct2016


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Clothusted said:


> Guys be careful when submitting experiences, this is what happen to me , I just searched thru immi tracker and expat forum there are enough rejects nowadays, be vigilant.
> 
> Computer Net & Sys Eng 263111 (65 Points)
> DOE FOR 189 EOI : 06/07/2016
> ...


How many points u claimed for employment? For eg. If one has shown experience and he does not claim points for employment ( less than 3 yrs ) will there be any problem for that applicant?

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## skippy2b (Nov 23, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi skippy,.
> 
> Welcome to IWL (Invitation Waiting List)
> 
> ...


Thanks ksrikanthh,

I will apply for NSW 190, I also hv plans to re attempt PTE, try all means.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

skippy2b said:


> Thanks ksrikanthh,
> 
> I will apply for NSW 190, I also hv plans to re attempt PTE, try all means.


Very nice skippy buddy  I would suggest you to apply for 190 NSW and work in parallel to increase points score via pte. Appreciate your plan on cracking pte to increase points score in English and overall as well  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

Clothusted said:


> Guys be careful when submitting experiences, this is what happen to me , I just searched thru immi tracker and expat forum there are enough rejects nowadays, be vigilant.
> 
> Computer Net & Sys Eng 263111 (65 Points)
> DOE FOR 189 EOI : 06/07/2016
> ...


You did a relevant skills assessment right? How could this happen?


----------



## silinux (Nov 9, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> silinux said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ksrikanthh
> ...


Thanks a lot Srikanth :grinning:. I will update my signature.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

As very less number of invites were sent to mechanical engineers, basically occupations under 2335 category. Does it mean that 2335 people are done for 2016-2017? My points are 65 and I submitted my EOI on 4th of November. Any speculations?


----------



## Sourabh123 (Aug 31, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi Sourabh,
> 
> did you choose both 189 and 190 is same eoi ? please advise.


No, I sumitted EOI only for 189

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## S.Mirza (Oct 28, 2016)

I am not sure with 60 points i am eligible for State nomination for skilled ( network admin) or not.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

S.Mirza said:


> I am not sure with 60 points i am eligible for State nomination for skilled ( network admin) or not.


hi Mirza,

yep, you are eligible ! 

so you have 55 +5 ( for state sponsorship ) = 60 [OR]

you have 60 +5 ( for state sponsorship ) = 65 

please advise. 

PS : in both cases you are eligible


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> As very less number of invites were sent to mechanical engineers, basically occupations under 2335 category. Does it mean that 2335 people are done for 2016-2017? My points are 65 and I submitted my EOI on 4th of November. Any speculations?


i think there are few ongoing discussions for mechanical engineers on the sudden drop of invites. can you try to check directly with DIBP such that you would have more info on the current status and future directions of mechanical engineer category ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Sourabh123 said:


> No, I sumitted EOI only for 189
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


cool  , does your points calculation in the eoi still showing as 70 or it is corrected to 65 ? please advise.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

silinux said:


> Thanks a lot Srikanth :grinning:. I will update my signature.


cool , cheers


----------



## muhsoh (Nov 25, 2016)

I have a confusion while filling out EOI. Should I fill in the work experience considered in ACS as the only work experience in EOI? I had my ACS done 5 months back, with that ACS considered work experience, my score is 60. If I keep the latest work experience in EOI as To Date, my score is 65. This is because ACS considered my work experience of 93 months, and to make 8 years, I need 96 months, which have been complete in last 5 months after my ACS. Any expert opinion how should I fill out EOI? Should I redo ACS with latest dates to secure 65 points?

Regards, Sohail


----------



## Xee (Feb 5, 2016)

Hope you guys are doing well ! 
I just uploaded all the documents after making a full 189 visa application , but I am not seeing "view health assesment " tab . Is it something I should worry about !! I have not yet been assigned a CO. 
THANX 
--------------------
Electral engineer - 233311
Points breakdown
AGE -30 pts
Education - 15 pts (+ve outcome) 
Pte - s/90 . R/85 . L/90 . W/83 - 20 pts 
EOI 189 (submitted 09 nov. 2016 10:00am ) on 65 points


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Clothusted said:


> Guys be careful when submitting experiences, this is what happen to me , I just searched thru immi tracker and expat forum there are enough rejects nowadays, be vigilant.
> 
> Computer Net & Sys Eng 263111 (65 Points)
> DOE FOR 189 EOI : 06/07/2016
> ...




We all know you are fake, please stop 
confusing people. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello,
I have applied for the EOI on 26/11/2016 on 60 points.
Electronics engineer 
Points breakdown
AGE -30 pts
Education - 15 pts (+ve outcome)
Australian study- 5points 
Pte - s/86 . R/74 . L/75 . W/74 - 10 pts 
I just want to ask what are the documents required besides PCC, medical.
I am not claiming my partners points, so do my partner needs to give the english test.
If yes what is the requirement of the test?
Is there any alternative for this?
Please advise?
Thanks


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

*233512 Job code*



ksrikanthh said:


> Hey janjod buddy,
> 
> I see your occupation is production/plant engineer. I am going to do some research on your occupation and get back to you with my inputs
> 
> ...



My job code is 233512 with 60 points.Will i get an invite on late January or February 2017. Here is my assumption :
Most of the 60 pointers (233512) invited till October 2016. From November rounds of 2016 only few invites came for 233512. Beginning of November there were 259 invites remaining. Lets say 230 is now available :

Maximum 70 pointers will be 30
Maximum 65 pointers will be 70 ( then 130 available )
so hope those 60 pointers who have submitted EOI on November or late October
will get invites on Feb/March 2017. 
Please give some light on my assumption ...... I am also confused. also discuss the hope about those who will not get invite with 60 points this fiscal year . Will they get invite next year 2017-2018.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Npatel said:


> Hello,
> I have applied for the EOI on 26/11/2016 on 60 points.
> Electronics engineer
> Points breakdown
> ...


You can provide your spouse medium of instruction ( University) that she has been thought in English . It will be enough if you are not claiming points for her .


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

islam03 said:


> You can provide your spouse medium of instruction ( University) that she has been thought in English . It will be enough if you are not claiming points for her .


What exactly is to be provided. Like is it okay to provide the degree certificate?
Or do they require a certificate from college stating that he studied in english medium?
For how many years is that requires? 3 yrs or 5 yrs?


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Npatel said:


> What exactly is to be provided. Like is it okay to provide the degree certificate?
> Or do they require a certificate from college stating that he studied in english medium?
> For how many years is that requires? 3 yrs or 5 yrs?


I think every University provide medium of instruction if the course thought in English. Ask university to provide it .Its a single page document declaring the applicant been thought in English Medium or In English language


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

islam03 said:


> I think every University provide medium of instruction if the course thought in English. Ask university to provide it .Its a single page document declaring the applicant been thought in English Medium or In English language


Hello,
thank you for the information.
can you tell me that for period is its valid. I mean if my husband has studied only for 3 years, is that okay?
Is there a specific format?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> i think there are few ongoing discussions for mechanical engineers on the sudden drop of invites. can you try to check directly with DIBP such that you would have more info on the current status and future directions of mechanical engineer category ?


I don't live in Australia and I can't contact them from the country I live in. May be who is presently in Australia can do that.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Npatel said:


> Hello,
> thank you for the information.
> can you tell me that for period is its valid. I mean if my husband has studied only for 3 years, is that okay?
> Is there a specific format?



As you are not calming points for your partner( not primary applicant) only medium of instruction will be enough as an evidence that he is used to it no matter what was his/her course duration.


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

islam03 said:


> As you are not calming points for your partner( not primary applicant) only medium of instruction will be enough as an evidence that he is used to it no matter what was his/her course duration.


Thank you.


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello, I am planning to claim partner points and my wife has the assessment from EA (without experience) for 2339 which is in the same SOL as mine(2613). I am curious on what documents I need to upload after I get the invite since I am not claiming her experience?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Hello, I am *planning to claim partner points* and my wife has the assessment from EA (without experience) for 2339 which is in the same SOL as mine(2613). I am curious on what documents I need to upload after I get the invite since *I am not claiming her experience*?


you just need to provide below mentioned for her

1. skill assessment letter
2. Competent English score evidence - ielts/pte whichever exam you have taken

above two are for claiming partner points


wrt documents for dependent in your visa application, you need scan of below mentioned

1. birth certificate / 10th mark sheet
2. qualification documents - all semester mark sheet, degree certificate, transcript(if available)
3. passport - first and last page 
4. PCC
5. Form 80
6. Form 1221
7. Photo - passport size


----------



## first officer (Jul 1, 2016)

I have seen this post in mechanical engineering forum. Please give your views.
Thanks.

Originally posted by islam03

Guys what my analysis say due to vacation they have reduced number of invitation for 233512, because from December to mid January they will be on leave.
If 230+ invitation still remaining then assume maximum 20 invites for 70, 50 invites for 65 pointers. After that still we will have 160 invites left for 60 pointers. Those who will submit EOI with 60 points before December will have a chance of getting invited for 233512. Please some one give some light on my assumption as I am a 60 pointer also. 

I have seen a flagged occupation list (SOL list for 2016-17) where they claimed mechanical, electrical, civil engineering will be removed next year. https://www.education.gov.au/skilled-occupations-list-sol. Say some thing about this also?


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

first officer said:


> I have seen this post in mechanical engineering forum. Please give your views.
> Thanks.
> 
> Originally posted by islam03
> ...


Hahaha yes I also want some experts comments on my assumption. As a 60 pointer I have nothing to do except giving PTE/IELTS again. As a service engineer it is hard for me to match schedule for English test again.


----------



## jmech08 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello friends,
I have following queries. Hope any one may assist me:
1. Can I apply for Subclass 189 and Subclass 190 in same EOI ?
2. On 16th Nov I applied for 189 visa with 60 points under 233512, now if I apply for 190 visa today then will my EOI submission date change?
3. What are the chances of getting invitation from NSW for a mechanical engineer (233512) with 65 points?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

jmech08 said:


> Hello friends,
> I have following queries. Hope any one may assist me:
> 1. Can I apply for Subclass 189 and Subclass 190 in same EOI ?
> 2. On 16th Nov I applied for 189 visa with 60 points under 233512, now if I apply for 190 visa today then will my EOI submission date change?
> 3. What are the chances of getting invitation from NSW for a mechanical engineer (233512) with 65 points?


Please have a look.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Please have a look.


What that mean by after 2017 in the attachment. Is that mean these 60 pointers will be invited July 2017 round...!!!!


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

Hello Guys

I need some help.

For filling out the visa application, have any of the applicant lived in a country other the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

I understand that for me, it will be Bangladesh.
Should i also mention my stay in Japan for 2 months?

They particularly asks for last permanent address in that country.

Thanks


----------



## Matt1234 (Nov 28, 2016)

*189 eoi*

Hello, 

I submitted my EOI on 21/06/2016

Points 65. For Business Analysts

How soon do i expect to get my invitation ? Looking forward to your reply.!!


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Please have a look.


That is a really scary analysis.


----------



## jmech08 (Sep 13, 2015)

bonkers911 said:


> Please have a look.


Hey Bonkers911,
This information is quite informative as well as scary. 
Why didn't they not mentioned anything about 190 NSW in mechanical engineering category?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

islam03 said:


> What that mean by after 2017 in the attachment. Is that mean these 60 pointers will be invited July 2017 round...!!!!


Those are Iscah's analysis. You can never be too sure.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

jmech08 said:


> Hey Bonkers911,
> This information is quite informative as well as scary.
> Why didn't they not mentioned anything about 190 NSW in mechanical engineering category?


Because no substantial invites have been witnessed from NSW for this profession.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> for me too they are done with employment verification as far as i know... let us see


I just read the posts in this thread at page 146. Does it mean that even after we get an invite, then after we submit visa application, it is a long road to go and we do not know where suddenly a breaker will come abruptly to stop the process flow? What is the minimum time between visa application submission and final granting of 189 visa - if somebody has any information on its trend? Also what are the rejection chances for 189 visa and its probable causes? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> I just read the posts in this thread at page 146. Does it mean that even after we get an invite, then after we submit visa application, it is a long road to go and we do not know where suddenly a breaker will come abruptly to stop the process flow? What is the minimum time between visa application submission and final granting of 189 visa - if somebody has any information on its trend? Also what are the rejection chances for 189 visa and its probable causes? Any information here please. Thanks.


after getting an invite we get 60 days to submit visa application, it is advised to submit relevant documents upfront, if something is missing then case officer will inform and request to submit documents in 28 days( from the date he informs visa applicant), thereafter visa application will be reviewed along with documents submitted, simultaneously we should get through health check and then wait for visa grant.

visa processing time varies case to case, some get it in 10 days, some are waiting since 15 months, the documents we submit, usual country of residence etc are few factors which decide visa processing timelines

rejection - false claims, insufficient documents or silly mistakes can result in rejection, however DIBP gives sufficient time to explain if something is not correct in their view


----------



## cparth90 (Nov 24, 2016)

*I am not abel to PM you.*

May be because I am a new member, I am not abel to PM you. Please let me know if any other way to pass on my email id. 



sthkreur said:


> PM me your email address
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





sthkreur said:


> PM me your email address
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cparth90 (Nov 24, 2016)

The best trick to crack speaking is, try to speak slowly and clearly in a way as if you are teaching something instead of simply speaking loudly. Just try to understand the para and imagine someone sitting in front of you and you are trying to teach them.

Also try using different words and phrases instead of using repeated words for graphs like increasing steeply, slightly, plummeting etc.



frozebud said:


> All my score bands are over 75, just speaking was 65. Any tips on how to increase speaking score?


----------



## jmech08 (Sep 13, 2015)

bonkers911 said:


> Because no substantial invites have been witnessed from NSW for this profession.


Ok.
Can I lodge EOI simultaneously with 189 and 190 visa? Do anyone have idea on this?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> after getting an invite we get 60 days to submit visa application, it is advised to submit relevant documents upfront, if something is missing then case officer will inform and request to submit documents in 28 days( from the date he informs visa applicant), thereafter visa application will be reviewed along with documents submitted, simultaneously we should get through health check and then wait for visa grant.
> 
> visa processing time varies case to case, some get it in 10 days, some are waiting since 15 months, the documents we submit, usual country of residence etc are few factors which decide visa processing timelines
> 
> rejection - false claims, insufficient documents or silly mistakes can result in rejection, however DIBP gives sufficient time to explain if something is not correct in their view


Thanks @sultan_azam for your above reply. I have one doubt, whether it would cause an issue later in my visa processing, so I am asking here: In my previous employment letters, I have all on comp letter heads, except one previous company in which I have prepared the notary affidavit and got it signed by a colleague. It has been verified as relevant by ACS. Actually I left that company nearly 4 years ago and the colleague, who signed it, has also left that company. The email address of that colleague, which I had, few weeks back I tried to contact that colleague, telling him that I am submitting my documents for ACS and asked few queries, but that colleague did not replied to my query and the colleague's phone is also not reachable. My worry is - if in visa application, DIBP tries to contact that colleague and if that colleague does not reply, then would it lead to my visa application getting cancelled by DIBP because of the reason that my that company's work experience is not verifiable as that colleague is not reachable. But honestly speaking I did worked in that company and in a software engineer role. In this situation, what can I tell DIBP to not reject my visa application - or - is it sure that my visa application will be rejected by DIBP as they will not ask for reason from me and just give the verdict that my visa application has been rejected. 
Any information please on this topic if anyone has seen such a case/heard about such a case. Thanks.


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> you just need to provide below mentioned for her
> 
> 1. skill assessment letter
> 2. Competent English score evidence - ielts/pte whichever exam you have taken
> ...


Thanks sultan_azam for the quick reply. I went through a couple of forum posts where people mentioned that there should be at least 1 year of experience(for partner) to claim partner's points.


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi,

On SkillSelect page, there is no update about 23rd November draw yet. The last I can see is of 9th November only. Any idea when do they update the data.


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

OZCallingUs said:


> Hi,
> 
> On SkillSelect page, there is no update about 23rd November draw yet. The last I can see is of 9th November only. Any idea when do they update the data.


Sometime after the next round. That's after Dec 7


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks @sultan_azam for your above reply. I have one doubt, whether it would cause an issue later in my visa processing, so I am asking here: In my previous employment letters, I have all on comp letter heads, except one previous company in which I have prepared the notary affidavit and got it signed by a colleague. It has been verified as relevant by ACS. Actually I left that company nearly 4 years ago and the colleague, who signed it, has also left that company. The email address of that colleague, which I had, few weeks back I tried to contact that colleague, telling him that I am submitting my documents for ACS and asked few queries, but that colleague did not replied to my query and the colleague's phone is also not reachable. My worry is - if in visa application, DIBP tries to contact that colleague and if that colleague does not reply, then would it lead to my visa application getting cancelled by DIBP because of the reason that my that company's work experience is not verifiable as that colleague is not reachable. But honestly speaking I did worked in that company and in a software engineer role. In this situation, what can I tell DIBP to not reject my visa application - or - is it sure that my visa application will be rejected by DIBP as they will not ask for reason from me and just give the verdict that my visa application has been rejected.
> Any information please on this topic if anyone has seen such a case/heard about such a case. Thanks.


Has anyone faced above type of issue/heard about above type of issue? The summary of the issue is - Has anybody faced any issue when DIBP is validating the employment details of a previous company, in which the roles and responsibilities were given in a statuary document (like notarized affidavit) and the colleague, who signed it, becomes unreachable later? What is the solution for this issue, if DIBP asks how to validate it? Please suggest. Many thanks for your help.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks @sultan_azam for your above reply. I have one doubt, whether it would cause an issue later in my visa processing, so I am asking here: In my previous employment letters, I have all on comp letter heads, except one previous company in which I have prepared the notary affidavit and got it signed by a colleague. It has been verified as relevant by ACS. Actually I left that company nearly 4 years ago and the colleague, who signed it, has also left that company. The email address of that colleague, which I had, few weeks back I tried to contact that colleague, telling him that I am submitting my documents for ACS and asked few queries, but that colleague did not replied to my query and the colleague's phone is also not reachable. My worry is - if in visa application, DIBP tries to contact that colleague and if that colleague does not reply, then would it lead to my visa application getting cancelled by DIBP because of the reason that my that company's work experience is not verifiable as that colleague is not reachable. But honestly speaking I did worked in that company and in a software engineer role. In this situation, what can I tell DIBP to not reject my visa application - or - is it sure that my visa application will be rejected by DIBP as they will not ask for reason from me and just give the verdict that my visa application has been rejected.
> Any information please on this topic if anyone has seen such a case/heard about such a case. Thanks.



employment verifications for visa applicants are done on random basis, it may happen that DIBP may not do employment verification in your application, but just in case if they wish to do and contact all the previous company, they will expect a positive reply, if they dont get a reply then they will request you to explain. Visa application wont be rejected as such, they will give you an option to explain if things are not in the way they expect it to be. 

by the way what is the duration of this experience which is supported by colleague declaration ??
if you dont claim points for this experience - will it make a difference in overall points for EOI ??


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Thanks sultan_azam for the quick reply. I went through a couple of forum posts where people mentioned that there should be at least 1 year of experience(for partner) to claim partner's points.


different assessment bodies have different criteria for skill assessment, 

ACS demands applicant to have some minimum experience to proceed for skill assessment

on the other hand with Engineer Australia you can *also *do skill assessment only for qualification and you need not show any work experience.

In order to claim partner points, you just need to show that your partner is skilled - skill assessment

depending on your partner's occupation you need to follow the guidelines of assessment body


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> employment verifications for visa applicants are done on random basis, it may happen that DIBP may not do employment verification in your application, but just in case if they wish to do and contact all the previous company, they will expect a positive reply, if they dont get a reply then they will request you to explain. Visa application wont be rejected as such, they will give you an option to explain if things are not in the way they expect it to be.
> 
> by the way what is the duration of this experience which is supported by colleague declaration ??
> if you dont claim points for this experience - will it make a difference in overall points for EOI ??


The duration of this previous work experience is 4 years and the company is one of the 5 big companies in India. It would be a disaster for me, if the points are not considered for it, because out of my current 7 years and 11 months, the 4 years correspond to this previous work experience, which I have in a statuary document. Except this, I have 3 more companies, including my current company, for which I have roles and responsibilities of me working as a software engineer on these 3 companies' corresponding letter heads. All my previous work experience and my current work experience is recognized as suitable by ACS.

If the points for this 4 years previous work experience will not be considered by DIBP, my application will just collapse into nothing. But my point is I worked in that company for 4 years and I have not done anything wrong, so why should I be punished for my colleague not being reachable currently. We know it is a changing world and relations change any moment. Anyways, if in my destiny it is written that I will not go to Aus, then I will not get Aus PR, no matter how much I try.

May you all achieve your future goals.


----------



## nevergone (Mar 23, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> The duration of this previous work experience is 4 years and the company is one of the 5 big companies in India. It would be a disaster for me, if the points are not considered for it, because out of my current 7 years and 11 months, the 4 years correspond to this previous work experience, which I have in a statuary document. Except this, I have 3 more companies, including my current company, for which I have roles and responsibilities of me working as a software engineer on these 3 companies' corresponding letter heads. All my previous work experience and my current work experience is recognized as suitable by ACS.
> 
> If the points for this 4 years previous work experience will not be considered by DIBP, my application will just collapse into nothing. But my point is I worked in that company for 4 years and I have not done anything wrong, so why should I be punished for my colleague not being reachable currently. We know it is a changing world and relations change any moment. Anyways, if in my destiny it is written that I will not go to Aus, then I will not get Aus PR, no matter how much I try.
> 
> May you all achieve your future goals.


Hello,

I would suggest you to get a letter from that company HR, mentioning all the possible details of your employment. Also you inform DIBP through mail or Immiaccount that the affidavit you submitted is no longer valid since the person who signed it is not with the company any more. 
DIBP does not always call the person who issues you the reference letter. They can call anyone. In my case it was HR. 
If your claims are verifiable I recommend you to get the necessary documents and be on the safe side. One silly move can make your whole effort futile.

Regards,


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> The duration of this previous work experience is 4 years and the company is one of the 5 big companies in India. It would be a disaster for me, if the points are not considered for it, because out of my current 7 years and 11 months, the 4 years correspond to this previous work experience, which I have in a statuary document. Except this, I have 3 more companies, including my current company, for which I have roles and responsibilities of me working as a software engineer on these 3 companies' corresponding letter heads. All my previous work experience and my current work experience is recognized as suitable by ACS.
> 
> If the points for this 4 years previous work experience will not be considered by DIBP, my application will just collapse into nothing. But my point is I worked in that company for 4 years and I have not done anything wrong, so why should I be punished for my colleague not being reachable currently. We know it is a changing world and relations change any moment. Anyways, if in my destiny it is written that I will not go to Aus, then I will not get Aus PR, no matter how much I try.
> 
> May you all achieve your future goals.


relax mate, it is not over..

i understand it is a major chunk of your work experience and it makes a significant contribution to your EOI points, going with colleague declaration is a bit risky in case they verify, however in case of verification they will mail the declaration letter to company HR asking whether the letter is authentic etc etc. so anyway it is going to be verified by HR.

what you can do here is you can mail to HR/director of that company and explain them that you are applying for Australian / US Visa and in this regard you need a roles and responsibility letter as an evidence of your work history with that company. i am hopeful that they will give you this letter, HR may entertain your request, 

dont give up so easily, try knocking every available door/window, you may get some light

may the force be with you


----------



## Lockon (Sep 1, 2016)

So I retook PTE yesterday after noon and received the results at 2:30am this morning. Can't be happier with the scores. I've updated my EOI and withdrew from 190 as well. So with 70 points, I should be invited next round for 263111 (Networking) right?

And also could anyone please tell me the list of documentations I have to prepare to apply? I'm not claiming points for experience so I don't have to provide pay slips or employement history right? 

Cheers.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Lockon said:


> So I retook PTE yesterday after noon and received the results at 2:30am this morning. Can't be happier with the scores. I've updated my EOI and withdrew from 190 as well. So with 70 points, I should be invited next round for 263111 (Networking) right?
> 
> And also could anyone please tell me the list of documentations I have to prepare to apply? I'm not claiming points for experience so I don't have to provide pay slips or employement history right?
> 
> Cheers.


Nah you don't have to if you're not claiming points for that. 

And you will be receiving an invite next round most likely. If you want any help just inbox me.


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

Lockon said:


> So I retook PTE yesterday after noon and received the results at 2:30am this morning. Can't be happier with the scores. I've updated my EOI and withdrew from 190 as well. So with 70 points, I should be invited next round for 263111 (Networking) right?
> 
> And also could anyone please tell me the list of documentations I have to prepare to apply? I'm not claiming points for experience so I don't have to provide pay slips or employement history right?
> 
> Cheers.




Congratulations Lockon on your increased score on PTE 

I think you can surely get an invite in the next round 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Lockon said:


> So I retook PTE yesterday after noon and received the results at 2:30am this morning. Can't be happier with the scores. I've updated my EOI and withdrew from 190 as well. So with 70 points, I should be invited next round for 263111 (Networking) right?
> 
> And also could anyone please tell me the list of documentations I have to prepare to apply? I'm not claiming points for experience so I don't have to provide pay slips or employement history right?
> 
> Cheers.


congratulations for achieving 70 in EOI

documents for primary applicant - in case you are single and not claiming experience points

1. Passport - first and last page color scan
2. PTE score sheet, also sent report card to DIBP via pearson account
3. Birth certificate
4. Qualfiying Degree & marksheets
5. Skill assessment letter
6. Form 80 & 1221
7. PCC
8. Photo - passport size


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> relax mate, it is not over..
> 
> i understand it is a major chunk of your work experience and it makes a significant contribution to your EOI points, going with colleague declaration is a bit risky in case they verify, however in case of verification they will mail the declaration letter to company HR asking whether the letter is authentic etc etc. so anyway it is going to be verified by HR.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the uplifting post.

Actually here one more thing is there for that previous work experience of 4 years in that previous company, let me tell that also - I already asked for the roles and responsibilities letter from that company on its letter head and I got that letter. The problem is that when that comp letter came, when my ACS submission was already done with the statuary document, so I was unable to use that document in ACS submission. The difference between the statuary document and the company letter head is in my designation, which is written there. In statuary declaration, the designation is like Software Engineer, which was my initial designation in that company. The company letter head has my designation as Architect, which was my second and final designation in that company. The worse thing is that when I was in that company, I did not receive any email stating the change in my designation and this designation was not directly linked to salary, as there was a separate grade scale which was linked to salary and since my that grade scale did not changed, so overall there was no major change in my position in org heirarchy, just that my functional designation changed and I came to know about it after I resigned and after I got my release letter from that company with my changed designation as Architect.

Now should I put my comp letter with designation Architect for the 4 year exp in DIBP visa application? If yes, then there would be a difference in ACS assessment designation of Software Engineer and the designation Architect shown in comp letter head - so will DIBP accept ACS assessment here or will DIBP ask to again do ACS assessment in this case and reject my EOI? - Or - should I put the statuary document in visa application and see what DIBP asks regarding it? So please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks for the uplifting post.
> 
> Actually here one more thing is there for that previous work experience of 4 years in that previous company, let me tell that also - I already asked for the roles and responsibilities letter from that company on its letter head and I got that letter. The problem is that when that comp letter came, when my ACS submission was already done with the statuary document, so I was unable to use that document in ACS submission. The difference between the statuary document and the company letter head is in my designation, which is written there. In statuary declaration, the designation is like Software Engineer, which was my initial designation in that company. The company letter head has my designation as Architect, which was my second and final designation in that company. The worse thing is that when I was in that company, I did not receive any email stating the change in my designation and this designation was not directly linked to salary, as there was a separate grade scale which was linked to salary and since my that grade scale did not changed, so overall there was no major change in my position in org heirarchy, just that my functional designation changed and I came to know about it after I resigned and after I got my release letter from that company with my changed designation as Architect.
> 
> Now should I put my comp letter with designation Architect for the 4 year exp in DIBP visa application? If yes, then there would be a difference in ACS assessment designation of Software Engineer and the designation Architect shown in comp letter head - so will DIBP accept ACS assessment here or will DIBP ask to again do ACS assessment in this case and reject my EOI? - Or - should I put the statuary document in visa application and see what DIBP asks regarding it? So please suggest. Thanks.


i guess the letter issued by HR on company letter head clearly indicates your role and responsibilities.

designation doesnt matter, the thing that matters is roles and responsibilities delivered by us. since your company had given it once try once more with them and requesting them to put both designations in the letter like.... "Mr Xyz joined as software engineer, he was later redesignated as Architect, the position he was in till he left us in mm/yy"


this new letter will help resolve all confusions


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> i guess the letter issued by HR on company letter head clearly indicates your role and responsibilities.
> 
> designation doesnt matter, the thing that matters is roles and responsibilities delivered by us. since your company had given it once try once more with them and requesting them to put both designations in the letter like.... "Mr Xyz joined as software engineer, he was later redesignated as Architect, the position he was in till he left us in mm/yy"
> 
> ...


Sadly, that previous company has already said that they will not issue any new letter for skill certificate, because as per them, the roles and responsibilities letter is issued only once and the designation that will be mention on it, will be the final designation as per their records.
Currently I am waiting for the invitation email. Then after I get the invitation email, after that in my visa application, should I first try by putting the statuary document, which I put in ACS application and then see what query DIBP comes up with - or - should I put the company letter head for that previous work experience in the visa application, which would have a different designation, in comparison to ACS assessment result? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> Sadly, that previous company has already said that they will not issue any new letter for skill certificate, because as per them, the roles and responsibilities letter is issued only once and the designation that will be mention on it, will be the final designation as per their records.
> Currently I am waiting for the invitation email. Then after I get the invitation email, after that in my visa application, should I first try by putting the statuary document, which I put in ACS application and then see what query DIBP comes up with - or - should I put the company letter head for that previous work experience in the visa application, which would have a different designation, in comparison to ACS assessment result? Please suggest. Thanks.



will it not be Ok to provide both the documents ???


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> will it not be Ok to provide both the documents ???


Can I provide both the statuary document and company letter head for that previous company's work experience of 4 years in my visa application with different designations, but with same roles and responsibilities of a software engineer? or Can only one document be uploaded for proof of a previous work experience in visa application? I don't have information on it, as till now I have not submitted my visa application. So please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> Can I provide both the statuary document and company letter head for that previous company's work experience of 4 years in my visa application with different designations, but with same roles and responsibilities of a software engineer? or Can only one document be uploaded for proof of a previous work experience in visa application? I don't have information on it, as till now I have not submitted my visa application. So please suggest. Thanks.


you can provide both the documents, DIBP is interested in ascertaining your roles and responsibilities. 

it can be claimed that the person who signed your SD knew you during your initial days and so he mentioned "SOFTWARE ENGINEER", however HR has certain rules to follow and they mentioned the last held designation i.e. ARCHITECT in their letter.

it will be good to provide both the documents.

even i had provided two documents for my previous company, one was from colleague, the other was from HR


----------



## Lockon (Sep 1, 2016)

Thank you blackrider and sultan for your advice, I'll start preparing the documents now. Might have to inbox blackrider to ask about the Vietnamese PCC. 

And also thank you to sthkreur for helping me with PTE as well, I really appreciate your guidance


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> you can provide both the documents, DIBP is interested in ascertaining your roles and responsibilities.
> 
> it can be claimed that the person who signed your SD knew you during your initial days and so he mentioned "SOFTWARE ENGINEER", however HR has certain rules to follow and they mentioned the last held designation i.e. ARCHITECT in their letter.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Will do like you suggested above for that previous company's 4 year work experience. 

3 more questions:
1. The 189 EOI invite email comes from DIBP - is it correct?
2. After getting 189 EOI invite, how much time we have for submitting the 189 visa application?
3. When we will submit the 189 visa application, then do we also pay for the 189 visa application in that visa application itself - or - payment is done at a later stage in the visa application process?

Any information on above questions, please. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks. Will do like you suggested above for that previous company's 4 year work experience.
> 
> 3 more questions:
> 1. The 189 EOI invite email comes from DIBP - is it correct?
> ...


1. invite mail comes from skillselect
2. 60 calendar days
3. payment of visa fee marks submission of visa application


----------



## cparth90 (Nov 24, 2016)

aditya_barca said:


> I am a bit confused here. Do you mean invitation to apply(and not the approval)?
> I read somewhere that, if I have selected both 189 and 190 options in same EOI and received 190 ITA first, my 189 EOI will still stay active. Since the invitation from state is different that invitation from DIBP.
> Please confirm. I am in same situation and do not wish to change my EoI unnecessarily as it will affect my date of EoI submission.



Can you please give some tips on scoring 80+ in PTE. I have appeared 3 times and got 61,71 and 77 overall score. Need to improve on writing and reading.


----------



## son_hak (Nov 30, 2016)

abhilashasachdeva said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for Business Analyst EOI on 19th July. My points are 65. Current Data sheet says that for 261111, days move ahead is 64 from 18th May in 9th November invitation round . Date till which invite covered is showing as 15th March. I am not understanding this. As if its moved 64 days ahead from 18th May then i should get invite by now which is not the case. Can please someone help in understanding?
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm also confused about this. Can anyone explain why this is case?

Cheers!


----------



## gippyz (Oct 9, 2016)

Just about to launch my 189 application - eoi already approved.
Just wondering which country they normally ask security clearance for? I'm concerned because I've been overseas for at least 10 years and I don't have this stupid residential card from my home country needed to do police check. Can I do stat dec if they want one instead?


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

guys, please help me with my problem.. i'm about to lodge my visa next week.. however, the person who signed my reference letter from my current company just resigned. 
I'm having trouble getting new reference letter as I am with a new project management team.. 

What are the other options I have? shall I proceed with the reference letter that I have or can I submit a statutory declaration?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

Suppose we get 189 invite and then after 2 months, it expires and we are not able to submit 189 visa application. Then few questions regarding what can be done after 189 invite expires:
1. Can the same expired EOI id be re-submitted in skillselect? If no, then can a new EOI for 189 be submitted immediately or do we need to wait for some time like 3 months or 6 months, after which only can we submit a new 189 EOI application again? Or, is it the case that if we got 189 invite and we do not apply for 189 visa, then we would never be able to again apply for 189 visa and even if we re-applied in system, dibp will not send the new invite again?

2. If 189 invitation expires, can we submit 190 EOI immediately in skillselect - or - even 190 EOI we cannot submit if 189 invitation expires and we were not able to apply for 189 visa?

Any information on above queries if somebody has, then please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello everyone. Next round is on 7th or 13th ?


----------



## son_hak (Nov 30, 2016)

Hello, mates!

I just registered for an account here yesterday but I have been keeping track of this forum for almost half a year now. Reading the posts and replies here helped me immensely in understanding most of the migration-related details that were not clear to me. Kudos to those who patiently answers the questions posted here! 

In saying that, I do have a number of questions I hope someone can clarify for me. But before that I think I should provide a quick background on my current status. Here they are:

* ANZCO: 261111 ICT Business Analyst
* EOI for 189 subclass visa submitted on 06 October 2016
* Total Points: 65
* Age (28 y/o) = 30 pts
* English Language Ability (Superior) = 20 pts
* Educational Qualification (Bachelor’s Degree) = 15

My questions are as follows:

1. Is there any chance that I can get an invite within this FY?
2. I have been tracking the invitation trend for the pro-rata occupations via the spreadsheet shared here previously. While it’s a bit frustrating that the cutoff date moves slower than how I would have wanted it to, I was still content that it’s moving forward. However, on the round dated 09-Nov-2016, the cutoff points remained as 65, but the EOI cutoff date moved backwards by 64 days. How was this possible???
3. If I resubmit my EOI to include 190 SS from NSW, how will that affect the DOE of my current 189 EOI?

In my ACS assessment, I submitted three (3) work experiences (including my current occupation) with a total duration of 4 years and 5 months at the time of assessment. The first 4 years were deducted by ACS to assess my educational qualification “as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.” Furthermore, it says that my “employment after April 2016 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.”

4. Does this mean that I will automatically get an additional 5pts come 01 May 2017 to boost my total points to 70?
5. If so, how should I reflect this correctly in my current 189 EOI? I have been in my current occupation since July 2014, but since my ACS assessment mentioned that only employment after April 2016 equates to a skilled level relevant to 261111, should I just tag my start date on my current work as 01 May 2016 in the EOI, i.e. after April 2016 as per ACS assessment?
6. Currently, my EOI includes all my work experiences (including those that were deducted by ACS) but I just tagged them as NOT RELEVANT so that I won’t get any additional points from work experience. However, I will need to change at least my recent work experience to RELEVANT so it’ll automatically add 5pts to my EOI come 01 May 2017 (see item#5). If I do this change now, will it have any effect on my DOE?

Sorry for the lengthy post, but I’ll highly appreciate it if anyone can shed some light on the items above. 

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

1. low chances... 
2. i am also waiting for a good explanation of this abrupt trend(que moving backwards)
3. no, that wont affect DOE for 189
4. on may 2017 you will have just one year of experience marked relevant by ACS, so your points wont change if you have marked experience(relevant/not relevant) as mentioned in ACS letter
5. in your eoi, mark split work experience dates, period before may 2016- not relevant, period since may 2016 - relevant
6. that will affect your DOE, but this is wrong as your experience only after april 2016 is relevant to occupation code,


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi all,

I have been following your discussions on pro-rata occupations and their invitations.

Can anyone please share the sheet again? Is Electronics Engineer also pro-rata now? Its 444 invites out of 1000 occupation ceiling as of yesterday.

I am fairly new to the process so trying to understand this more.
Thanks!!!!


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

niga1107 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been following your discussions on pro-rata occupations and their invitations.
> 
> ...


Very likely mate.


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

niga1107 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been following your discussions on pro-rata occupations and their invitations.
> 
> ...


Not until Feb 2017 I am guessing but will go pro rata soon...


----------



## son_hak (Nov 30, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> 1. low chances...
> 2. i am also waiting for a good explanation of this abrupt trend(que moving backwards)
> 3. no, that wont affect DOE for 189
> 4. on may 2017 you will have just one year of experience marked relevant by ACS, so your points wont change if you have marked experience(relevant/not relevant) as mentioned in ACS letter
> ...


Hi sultan_azam,

Thanks for your reply. With regards to items #4 and #6, the work experience I'm referring to is my current occupation here in Australia which is relevant to 261111. I believe I just need another year from after April 2016 to get another 5pts for experience, isn't that right?

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

son_hak said:


> Hi sultan_azam,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. With regards to items #4 and #6, the work experience I'm referring to is my current occupation here in Australia which is relevant to 261111. I believe I just need another year from after April 2016 to get another 5pts for experience, isn't that right?
> 
> Cheers


Ahh. I mistook it for overseas experience. 

If this is the case then you are correct

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## goaussie2015 (Mar 24, 2016)

*invited for state..and I got questions?*

Hi buddies,
Hope you are all doing good. 
I got my West Australia state nomination request last night in my skill select account, which made me quite excited and made me nervous too. So guys I have some basic questions which you experts can easily handle.

I) Now as I am being invited by West Australia does it sums up that I will not receive any further invitations from any other state for 30 days or so and not even on the basis of 189 visa EOI .

II)Should I create another EOI account if the above question answers as 'yes'?. As I want to get a 189 nomination and there are possible chances of getting it on the draw being conducted on 23 November, also my company has its presence in South Australia and Queensland.

III) Now I plan to visit overseas only after a year my visa is approved, in the case of 189 visa, you have one year to visit Australia. How much time do I have to visit west Australia if I get a nomination as it clearly says you will have to work for two years in the state and complete settlement survey every 6 months in two years.

iv) Is a job offer necessary, I am mechanical engineer and is it necessary I have a employment offer before I apply for WA nomination?


Thanks in advance


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

as i understand, you have been formally invited by WA to apply for nomination and this is not the 190 visa invite, correct me if i am wrong, reply to your queries are as understated

1. you can still receive a 189 visa invite if you qualify points test
2. 23rd november round is over long back, are you talking about next round in December ??
3. entry conditions vary and is decided by DIBP based on pcc and medicals we submit after applying for visa
4. the link here Migration WA - How to apply for State nomination doesnt says anything about having a job offer in WA, it says _"in past 10 years you should have at least one year's work experience within Australia or three years' work experience overseas within the last 10 years in your nominated or closely related occupation"_.. please confirm this from other sources also


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

sultan_azam said:


> as i understand, you have been formally invited by WA to apply for nomination and this is not the 190 visa invite, correct me if i am wrong, reply to your queries are as understated
> 
> 1. you can still receive a 189 visa invite if you qualify points test
> 2. 23rd november round is over long back, are you talking about next round in December ??
> ...


Look at your Migration WA link, scroll down to point 2, "State Nomination Criteria", go to that, scroll down to page 3 for employment contract and sufficient funds requirements.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kaju said:


> Look at your Migration WA link, scroll down to point 2, "State Nomination Criteria", go to that, scroll down to page 3 for employment contract and sufficient funds requirements.


thanks... the criteria seems tough to fulfill


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> Very likely mate.


Thanks so much!

So will it be possible to get an invite at 60 points once it goes pro-rata? Or one needs 65 or higher points?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

niga1107 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been following your discussions on pro-rata occupations and their invitations.
> 
> ...


Here you go:

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend


----------



## goaussie2015 (Mar 24, 2016)

*thanks for clearing up*



sultan_azam said:


> as i understand, you have been formally invited by WA to apply for nomination and this is not the 190 visa invite, correct me if i am wrong, reply to your queries are as understated
> 
> 1. you can still receive a 189 visa invite if you qualify points test
> 2. 23rd november round is over long back, are you talking about next round in December ??
> ...


I got the notion that I being invited to apply for 190 visa and I was worried as it stated that financially a couple should have 30000$ . I dont have that amount right now. Thanks a lot for clearing up my queries. I have filled my eoi in 22 november with profiecient english.
Eoi filled: 22 nov,2016 
occupation:mechanical engineer
points 65

sadly I missed superior english points by 1 mark in PTE- A
What do you suggest should I wait for 189 invite as I see a decrease in the number of invitaions for mechanical engineers, I think that is to keep the occupational category from getting filled up early .
Or should I go for applying for nomination.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

goaussie2015 said:


> I got the notion that I being invited to apply for 190 visa and I was worried as it stated that financially a couple should have 30000$ . I dont have that amount right now. Thanks a lot for clearing up my queries. I have filled my eoi in 22 november with profiecient english.
> Eoi filled: 22 nov,2016
> occupation:mechanical engineer
> points 65
> ...


invite for mechanical engineer with 65 points is a big question now due to decreasing number of invites, let us see

meanwhile be in que for NSW nomination, they may offer you a nomination invite.

also be in que for 189, you may get lucky


----------



## MKaul (Dec 2, 2016)

*EOI Submitted July 2016*

occupation codes 261111 name :Meenakshi Kaul

EOI lodgement date 27 July 2016 in 189

your total points : 65

India

Please advise when can i expect an invitation, My Agent has also recommended to upgrade my points with Spouse assessment to make them 70 as there are numerous number of applications this year for ICT Business analyst. Please advise.


----------



## Sonal15 (Jan 23, 2014)

I have updated my EOI and I removed the end date for my current employement , but it still shows 60 points . I am not sure why its like that since I have completed my total 7 years of work ex...also since Im not getting any points for my Melbourne exp ...shopuldnt they add it to my total work ex and update the points


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Sonal15 said:


> I have updated my EOI and I removed the end date for my current employement , but it still shows 60 points . I am not sure why its like that since I have completed my total 7 years of work ex...also since Im not getting any points for my Melbourne exp ...shopuldnt they add it to my total work ex and update the points


what is your relevant work experience breakdown??


----------



## Sonal15 (Jan 23, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> what is your relevant work experience breakdown??


Hi Sultan , 

My total work ex is 7 years 
Nov 2009 to Nov 2011 - India - irrelevant as per ACS
Nov2011 to March 2013 - India - relevant as per ACS
March 2013 - Nov2013 - Australia - relevant as per ACS
Nov 2013 - Jan 2015 - India - relevant as per ACS
In jan i left my firm and joined another and since then I have been working for them.

Kindly suggest


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Sonal15 said:


> Hi Sultan ,
> 
> My total work ex is 7 years
> Nov 2009 to Nov 2011 - India - irrelevant as per ACS
> ...


What is your EOI points breakdown showing currently? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## Sonal15 (Jan 23, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> what is your eoi points breakdown showing currently? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Sonal15 said:


> Hi Sultan ,
> 
> My total work ex is 7 years
> Nov 2009 to Nov 2011 - India - irrelevant as per ACS
> ...


Out of curiosity, the period _March 2013 - Nov2013 - Australia - relevant as per ACS _- which you said above, was it that you were in Australia at that time and worked in an Australian company during above time? - or - Was it something like you were in an Indian company but went for onsite for some project work in Australia during above time? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## JanJod (Nov 14, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> as i understand, you have been formally invited by WA to apply for nomination and this is not the 190 visa invite, correct me if i am wrong, reply to your queries are as understated
> 
> 1. you can still receive a 189 visa invite if you qualify points test
> 2. 23rd november round is over long back, are you talking about next round in December ??
> ...



read through what I copied from their site, 

Contract of employment

There is a requirement for​ those who have an occupation on Schedule 2 of the WASMOL, those living in an Australian state or territory other than Western Australia, and those who have a restricted preferred region to provide a contract of employment.

The contract has to meet all of ​the following conditions.
It must:

be in your nominated or closely related occupation;
be based in Western Australia (for visa subclass 489, this must be in an area outside of Perth and surrounding areas);
be for at least one year (unless permanent);
show compensation and benefits;
have the name and signature of the employee and the employer;
have a job description; and
be full time (a minimum of 35 hours a week).

I think they are actually referring to applicants that are already living and working in Australia


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

JanJod said:


> read through what I copied from their site,
> 
> Contract of employment
> 
> ...


I asked Skilled Migration WA about this. Read their answer below...

_Dear Lucas,

Thank you for your email.

All applicants for Western Australian State Nomination with an occupation on Schedule 2 of the 2015-16 WASMOL will need to provide evidence of a contract of employment for full time employment for at least the next 12 months in WA in their nominated (or closely related) occupation. The contract can be conditional on being granted the visa. This is a mandatory requirement for applicants with Schedule 2 occupations regardless of the applicant's location. If applying for nomination for a subclass 489 visa this contract needs to be in regional Western Australia. 

Current employment or contract of employment is evidenced by providing a copy of a signed employment contract with the employer. A contract of employment needs to include at least the following:
• Names and signatures of both the employer and the employee;
• Timeframe or contract start date and end date (unless Permanent);
• Job Description;
• Compensation and benefits;
• Conditions of employment (other conditions agreed to including hours and location of employment.

It is possible to provide two part-time employment contracts which equal at least 35 hours per week.

Skilled Migration Western Australia acknowledges that it can be difficult to secure an employment contract, however as a Government agency Skilled Migration WA is unable to put you in direct contact with an employer.

If you receive an invitation to apply for WA State nomination this evidence must be emailed to [email protected] after submitting your application.

Invitees have 28 days to complete the online application before the invitation lapses. Once the application is lodged applicants then have 28 days to provide the additional evidence such as evidence of funds and the employment contract. If the evidence is not received the application for State Nomination will be declined.

Applicants with Schedule 2 occupations that are unable to provide a contract of Western Australian employment will not receive Western Australian State Nomination.

If you are unable to provide a contract within the timeframe and wish the reapply at a later stage when you have secured an employment contract you will need to submit a new EOI in SkillSelect. (Skilled Migration Western Australia only issues one invitation per EOI and it is possible to submit more than one EOI in SkillSelect.) The new EOI will then be considered in subsequent invitation rounds.

If you need further information about State nomination criteria please contact Migration Services by telephone on +618 9224 6593, by email at [email protected] or visit the ‘how to apply for State nomination’ page on the migration portal. _


----------



## Sonal15 (Jan 23, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Out of curiosity, the period _March 2013 - Nov2013 - Australia - relevant as per ACS _- which you said above, was it that you were in Australia at that time and worked in an Australian company during above time? - or - Was it something like you were in an Indian company but went for onsite for some project work in Australia during above time? Please tell. Thanks.


Hi , 

It was an onsite project implementation , so i was working for an Indian firm and was sent there on a work visa.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Sonal15 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> It was an onsite project implementation , so i was working for an Indian firm and was sent there on a work visa.


Oh ok. So from the EOI points breakdown, it seems that your work in Aus was considered separately, from your remaining work in India. May be if you can get another Aus onsite project for 6 months that may give you additional 5 points.

So when you did your ACS assessment, for your that 6 months duration in Aus, did you asked client to provide you your roles and responsibilities letter on client's letter head, which you then submitted in your ACS assessment application - or - you just gave your visa copy from your passport in your ACS assessment application for your duration of work in Aus? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## anurag_070 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hello Guys , I am submitting the application for 189 Visa and it is asking me to pay 5400 AUD but it is not accepting my debit card. What should I do ? , should I open a forex account and change my currency from INR to AUD and then proceed , Please advise as I am really worried.


----------



## anurag_070 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hello Guys , I am submitting the application for 189 Visa and it is asking me to pay 5400 AUD but it is not accepting my debit card. What should I do ? , should I open a forex account and change my currency from INR to AUD and then proceed , Please advise as I am really worried.


----------



## rohit_99129 (Oct 10, 2016)

anurag_070 said:


> Hello Guys , I am submitting the application for 189 Visa and it is asking me to pay 5400 AUD but it is not accepting my debit card. What should I do ? , should I open a forex account and change my currency from INR to AUD and then proceed , Please advise as I am really worried.


You can use a credit card, better would be to get a travel card, I know you can get it from icici or axis bank by producing invite letter and passport copy. You would need to have a savings account in the same bank. Its a pre-load card, so you would have to load around 5500 AUD (as there will be 1% extra on 5400 AUD) and use it as credit card on the site. Travel card is supposed to be money saving option as compared to credit card, in terms of exchange rate and some other charges.


----------



## JanJod (Nov 14, 2016)

am on the verge of seeking a state nomination from EOI. I have already submitted for 189, do i need to create a new EOI for the 190 or edit the 189 application to include the 190.

Kindly advice, Thanks


----------



## JanJod (Nov 14, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> I asked Skilled Migration WA about this. Read their answer below...
> 
> _Dear Lucas,
> 
> ...



am on the verge of seeking a state nomination from EOI. I have already submitted for 189, do i need to create a new EOI for the 190 or edit the 189 application to include the 190.

Kindly advice, Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

JanJod said:


> am on the verge of seeking a state nomination from EOI. I have already submitted for 189, do i need to create a new EOI for the 190 or edit the 189 application to include the 190.
> 
> Kindly advice, Thanks


you can update the same EOI to add 190


----------



## JanJod (Nov 14, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> you can update the same EOI to add 190


Thanks


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

Hey,
Electronics engineer is flagged to pro data field.
The new score says N/A?
do you know what does that means?
I have also filed for 60 points on 26/11/2016
I am scared now as the mechanical engineering score points have changed to 70.
please advice


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Npatel said:


> Hey,
> Electronics engineer is flagged to pro data field.
> The new score says N/A?
> do you know what does that means?
> ...


I think it means they have moved ti to pro-rata but not yet issued invites against it since doing so. Putting in the DOE from before pro-rata would be misleading.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Npatel said:


> Hey,
> Electronics engineer is flagged to pro data field.
> The new score says N/A?
> do you know what does that means?
> ...


That means its not available to be announced right now. Will be announced in further invitation rounds.


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

But what about the EOI which are filled. Like I have filed it on 26/11/2016. 
So the date is not declared yet. If the rules are applied after 26/11/2016, do I have to follow the latest rules or the old ones.
It is said that whatevr rules are during the EOI file submission are applicable, Is it true?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Npatel said:


> But what about the EOI which are filled. Like I have filed it on 26/11/2016.
> So the date is not declared yet. If the rules are applied after 26/11/2016, do I have to follow the latest rules or the old ones.
> It is said that whatevr rules are during the EOI file submission are applicable, Is it true?


I would mean that for future invitation rounds, they will use a pro rata approach and limit the number of invitations they will issue. You will need to see what trend develops regarding the minimum points/dates that use up the available invitations.


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

hi Guys, i'm almost ready with all my documents and just waiting for the medical results of my wife and kids..

can I lodge visa now or should I wait for their results?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

melkmaid said:


> hi Guys, i'm almost ready with all my documents and just waiting for the medical results of my wife and kids..
> 
> can I lodge visa now or should I wait for their results?


if your invite is not expiring very soon then wait for medical results and then lodge visa application


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi,
i saw the pro rata occupations trend in your signature, can you tell me why is the cut0ff list for the electronics and registered nurse is 0, while all other occupations have points allocated acording to the rounds.


----------



## dreamcomeT (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi BulletAK,


Do Australia started picking application for 189 at point 60 for Software Engineers.

Thanks


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Npatel said:


> Hi,
> i saw the pro rata occupations trend in your signature, can you tell me why is the cut0ff list for the electronics and registered nurse is 0, while all other occupations have points allocated acording to the rounds.


Its zero because its not yet announced by DIBP. I will update it as soon as it is announced.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

dreamcomeT said:


> Hi BulletAK,
> 
> 
> Do Australia started picking application for 189 at point 60 for Software Engineers.
> ...


Not yet, still the cut-off is at 65. Please follow the trend here.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Not yet, still the cut-off is at 65. Please follow the trend here.



2335 - Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers 
The cutoff points till 26th Oct were 60.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Guys 233512 is under pro rata now and the cut of point is 70! but in myimmi tracker i did not find a single 70 pointer left for this occupation. So are there any chance of 65 pointers in the late january or February. Or Skill select will invite only 70 pointers till June 2017?? please advise


----------



## Rshaukat (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi

When can I expect to receive invitation?

Category: Accountant
EOI Submission date: 27/07/2016
EOI Points: 60


----------



## goaussie2015 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi friend,
This is what I got from WA guys,


Thank you for your email.

All applicants for Western Australian State Nomination with an occupation on Schedule 2 of the 2015-16 WASMOL will need to provide evidence of a contract of employment for full time employment for at least the next 12 months in WA in their nominated (or closely related) occupation. The contract can be conditional on being granted the visa. This is a mandatory requirement for applicants with Schedule 2 occupations regardless of the applicant's location. If applying for nomination for a subclass 489 visa this contract needs to be in regional Western Australia. 

Current employment or contract of employment is evidenced by providing a copy of a signed employment contract with the employer. A contract of employment needs to include at least the following:
• Names and signatures of both the employer and the employee;
• Timeframe or contract start date and end date (unless Permanent);
• Job Description;
• Compensation and benefits;
• Conditions of employment (other conditions agreed to including hours and location of employment.

It is possible to provide two part-time employment contracts which equal at least 35 hours per week.

Skilled Migration Western Australia acknowledges that it can be difficult to secure an employment contract, however as a Government agency Skilled Migration WA is unable to put you in direct contact with an employer.

If you receive an invitation to apply for WA State nomination this evidence must be emailed to [email protected] after submitting your application.

Invitees have 28 days to complete the online application before the invitation lapses. Once the application is lodged applicants then have 28 days to provide the additional evidence such as evidence of funds and the employment contract. If the evidence is not received the application for State Nomination will be declined.

Applicants with Schedule 2 occupations that are unable to provide a contract of Western Australian employment will not receive Western Australian State Nomination.

If you are unable to provide a contract within the timeframe and wish the reapply at a later stage when you have secured an employment contract you will need to submit a new EOI in SkillSelect. (Skilled Migration Western Australia only issues one invitation per EOI and it is possible to submit more than one EOI in SkillSelect.) The new EOI will then be considered in subsequent invitation rounds.



Western Australian State nomination applicants are expected to have sufficient funds to enable them to maintain a lifestyle for themselves and any family members for a period of at least three months.

To be eligible for State nomination the minimum amount of funds required is:

•for a single person – $20 000 (AUD);


•for a couple – $30 000 (AUD); and


•for every additional dependant –​ $5 000 (AUD).


Evidence that will be considered includes:

•bank statements;


•share ownership documents;


•statements of pensions, leave payments or other entitlements that are cashable when you leave or exit your home country;


•property – proof of ownership, including title deeds, current mortgage statement or rates notice; formal asset valuation from a licensed valuer or real estate agent;


•jewellery – formal valuation from a jeweller; and


•motor vehicles –​ registration papers; any outstanding loan statements; formal valuation such as from an insurance company or licensed car salesperson.



If you need further information about State nomination criteria please contact Migration Services by telephone on +618 9224 6593, by email at [email protected]


----------



## Sourabh123 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi,

I have submitted EOI on 23rd November with 65 points for 2613. Any idea when can I received the invitation?

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## bharat1835 (Nov 6, 2016)

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 23rd November with 65 points for 2613. Any idea when can I received the invitation?
> 
> ...


Hi Sourabh,

Last invitation round was 7th Dec. Next one is on 21st December, hopefully you will receive an invitation on 21st. 

Regards,
Bharat


----------



## Rshaukat (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi

When can I expect to receive invitation?

Category: Accountant
EOI Submission date: 27/07/2016
EOI Points: 60


----------



## Sonal15 (Jan 23, 2014)

hi , I had applied for EOI on 20th june but later updated it on 15th dec.
When can I accept the invtite ?

Category - Software engineer
Points - 65


----------



## Smrmoh (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi All, 

I submitted my ACS today with 65 points. What is the timeline usually for the ACS results?

Thanks


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

Rshaukat said:


> Hi
> 
> When can I expect to receive invitation?
> 
> ...


Sorry may be never mate 
60 pointers are out of the scene at the moment


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Sonal15 said:


> hi , I had applied for EOI on 20th june but later updated it on 15th dec.
> When can I accept the invtite ?
> 
> Category - Software engineer
> Points - 65


be hopeful for 2nd round of January or 1st round of February


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Smrutimaya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my ACS today with 65 points. What is the timeline usually for the ACS results?
> 
> Thanks


submitting ACS with 65 points ???? can you elaborate ?


----------



## Smrmoh (Dec 8, 2016)

Ahh sorry for my ambiguous post. I am New to the process. I submitted my application yesterday. I am just expecting 65 points, Age -30, English test -20, Education - 15


----------



## syedmujeeb01 (Oct 6, 2015)

*Work Verififcation*



BulletAK said:


> Since after June 2016, new fiscal year began from July 2016 and occupation ceilings were reset. This thread refers to the series of threads started afterwards.


Did anyone verified your work letters by calling or visiting personal to office


----------



## prank123 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi pls share yr experience for TRA.I am planning to do it.


----------

